# U.S. Mommies To Be



## southerngal2

There's lots of ladies here from the UK and they are wonderful.
But I thought it would be nice to have a group for moms-to-be from the US.

Things are done differently in the US than in the UK, thought we might be able to help and support each other.


----------



## southerngal2

Anyone?


----------



## southerngal2

:shrug:


----------



## mommytoTandE

HI!!!! i am in PA!!!! We are close in EDD too! I am june 2, but think I o'd later so I am probably between 6-7 weeks now.

I don't get an U/S until around 12 weeks, and my first appt is at 10 weeks. What about you??


----------



## mommyof3co

Me!!! I'm in Texas :)


----------



## mummy3

Southern California:flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Also in PA 2 minutes from DE 

Possibly on Team :blue:


----------



## southerngal2

Yay! I'm glad someone finally responded! :)
Hello ladies! 

I'm in Louisiana.

mommytoTandE - I've already had my first u/s sound and was able to see the heartbeat. It was amazing!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ah, Can I join? I'm in Germany right now but DH & I are American, from Iowa ;)

we'll be going back home for good in 2012, I can't wait!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi Bella, of course you can join.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I'm in Oregon!


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome everyone!

How is everyone?


----------



## BostonMommy

Sorry - I've mostly been in 1st tri. Count me in! :)


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I'm doing quite well! Just a bit tired, and I've had an earache for 2 days so hopefully it will clear up before Monday or I'll have to see the Dr. I have my 1st ultrasound in about 2 wks :)


----------



## southerngal2

Ultrasounds are so exciting!


----------



## luvmyangel

Hi girls, I live in WI may I join you?

I am due april 3rd with my first!


----------



## BellaBlu

Going the same for me! I've had a sore throat & earache for the last few days, no fun :(

But I'm starting to feel a bit better today and find out the gender of baby (hopefully!) in a week. Cant wait! How are you southerngal2?


----------



## mummy3

So many people sick! We have a cold/flu thing going round here too, worse affected is my 1 year old poor thing!

Yay for scans, very very exciting:happydance: I have my nuchal scan tomorrow at 8am so will probably not sleep tonight:dohh: Cant wait to see everyones pics!

Bella, let us know what team you get on, do you have any feelings on what you are having? Im pretty sure this LO is a boy!


----------



## JNA

Hello 
Im from NC, expecting my first and im very anxious :happydance: 
I would love to join you guys :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww, Mummy3 I bet the scan tomorrow is going to go great! Let us know how it goes, look forward to seeing the pictures :)

At the beginning of the pregnancy I didn't have a clue, not even the slightest. The farther I get though, the more I think we're having a girl :). DH would love a boy first, and I wouldn't mind having a boy first either so the future LO's will have a big brother to look out for them, but neither of us mind a bit. We just wanna know so we can start shopping!

Another thing that makes me think girl is everyone says girl. I mean literally everyone, the only one who insists we're having a boy is DH.. lol. So it's going to be fun to see which, I have truly never been so anxious for anything in my life :)


----------



## mummy3

Bella, I know what you mean about wanting to shop,its so frustrating waiting to know!

We also dont mind what we get, already got 2 girls and a boy, but this pregnancy so similar to my sons.

Thats cool that everyone says its a girl, how are you carrying, I heard high was a boy low for a girl:flower:


----------



## lisaf

Hey fellow US mommies!!! Due May 4th here! Seeing some familiar faces here from the First Tri boards! :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm feeling pretty good. Just so very tired!

Bella- I know what you mean about shopping! I keep wandering in the baby section wondering if I'll need pink or blue!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

*I'm on Team Blue!!*

Hope you all get to feeling better soon. I still get MS every couple of days but definitely have more energy.


----------



## lisaf

congrats Sammy! Did you just find out its a boy?


----------



## lisaf

Anyone know yet what their hospital bill is going to be like?
My friend has insurance (somewhat decent insurance I think/thought?)
When she checked in she paid a $1700 co-pay and they just got another bill for $2800... the amount their insurance didn't cover! :(

I want to know ahead of time how much it will cost so I'm not surprised/shocked by a big bill and make sure I set that money aside so I don't overspend on nursery stuff etc..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks I just had it re-confirmed yesterday, u/s tech thought it was a boy but didnt stick with it. Had an amnio done due to family chromosome issues and got results back yesterday and confirmed BOY!! and completely ecstatic! 

with my first I had a bill for my 1st prenatal visit and it was $6000 for exam and blood work, I dont remember what I actually ended up paying for it but I think insurance covered most of it, if I remember correctly it was a little over $2500


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

it all depends on your insurance, I am sure you can call and see what they cover and what you can expect to pay. Good Luck Hun


----------



## lisaf

I just talked to my insurance.
I have a $250 deductible which I'm sure I'll have met before May.
I have a PPO but of course its still cheaper to stay in-network.
I am covered for 90% of the costs up to my out-of-pocket maximum. 
If I'm in-network, that maximum is $2k
if I'm out-of-network, then that maximum is $6k

So I'm hoping my friends who got slapped with such a big bill either have a high deductible, a high out-of-pocket maximum or were out of network or something like that. I mean hoping that it explains why they paid so much ... because if they should have been covered then I could get similarly screwed, lol!

Either way... WHEW! Lol!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, unless they hit you with the out-of-pocket/deductible on the care provided to the baby too? ummm...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

and it depends on the type of birth cheaper to go vaginally but sometimes you dont have a choice and have to get a c-section (more expensive of course)


----------



## lisaf

right, but I'm hoping that max out of pocket still applies right?

(my friend was a vaginal delivery, epidural, no tearing or cutting)


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow, holy crap thats alot of money!

:shrug: I'm fortunate in the sense that ours will be free, whether its vaginal or C-section.. Or I think we have to pay $25 dollars for something. Thank goodness for tricare, I told DH after he gets out of the military we're only having one more baby, because even with insurance sometimes it costs an arm and a leg to give birth!


----------



## BellaBlu

At least though with those large bills you can just make payments until it's all paid off, that would help alot.. 

Oh & Lisa- your little one is due the day before my birthday! :cloud9: .. You should wait an extra day to have him/her.. having a birthday on Cinco De Mayo rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. I figure my kid will really enjoy a Cinco de Mayo birthday come age 21 :rofl:
But my mom was 10 days late with me and my brother... not sure if they're better at dating the pregnancies now or if I'm doomed to also have a late baby.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

With my first I went into labor one day after due date but was in labor for 24 hours but no pregnancy or labor is the same, all I am say I guess is it can happen even with your first...lol


----------



## southerngal2

I was past my due date on both of my daughters!
I hoping this one is different and comes on time!


----------



## luckyme225

Hello ladies!! I'm from Washington. :flower:

lisa- I changed insurance carriers before we started TTC for this very reason lol. This time around we will just pay 100.00 per day that we are at the hospital and that's it, everything is 100% covered. We have an out of pocket maximum of $500, so anything past five days is free.

With my last pregnancy I'm not entirely sure what my portion was but I know the cost of my hospital bill was just above $10,000. You get a bill from the hospital, a separate bill from the doctor who delivered you and another from your anesthesiologist, if you have one. You can get a ball park estimation from the hospital you are delivering at from a vaginal or c-section by calling. Then ask you OB's office how much s/he charges to deliver.


----------



## MissFox

Hi, I'm from northern california. Near Eureka... and about 80 miles south of the Oregon border.


----------



## BellaBlu

Can I just say that I envy all of you for being at least within hours of a Hardees or "Carls Jr." ... I want a spicy chicken sandwich sooo bad :(


----------



## MissFox

Aww- I hate being far away from something I want! I can't wait to go to Massachusetts in the beginning of December- there are so many places i want to eat!


----------



## luckyme225

lol I haven't eaten at a Carl's jr in forever. I'm much more into mexican food these days! Give me a place with some good tacos.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I have Taco overload here... what I really miss are some restaurant chains that just aren't in my town. Like Togo's (sandwiches) and even places like Olive Garden.

We have fabulous restaurants here, in fact, eating out is one of our top nightlife activities here :rofl: And whenever guests visit or former residents return it usually includes a requested tour of favorite places to eat.
There are just a few comfort classics I miss from the Bay Area where I grew up.


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and Sonic keeps advertizing their shakes etc... and we don't have a Sonic's in town.. nearest is like 40+ minutes away.. its just CRUEL I tell you!
(ditto for Olive Garden)

ah DH and I always stop and Weinersnitzel when we pass by it outside of town because we miss it and don't have one here either, :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

cherry limeade with vanilla ice cream. yuummm. Makes me want to go to Sonic.


----------



## lisaf

I'll just have to comfort myself that you don't know the joys of Blenders in the Grass (way better smoothie place than any other I've seen)


----------



## luckyme225

Blenders in the grass? LOL. sounds like a healthy raw food place.


----------



## lisaf

its just a smoothie place... and trust me, their peanut butter smoothie is NOT health food :rofl:
They do have healthy options like swapping out regular milk for soy etc...
But I find their flavors so much more simple and uncomplicated than Jamba Juice's ... in a VERY good way.
And they have about 2x the flavors and are cheaper.


----------



## luckyme225

cheap is good, especially when saving for a baby :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Mmmmm Sonic! They have the best ice cubes :haha: I know that sounds weird, but I have a "thing" with chewing the ice after I finish the drink.. and they have those teeny square ice cubes that are really crunchy :)

And Olive garden.. and perkins.. oh what I wouldn't give for a medium rare steak from Perkins..

Overall I'm just tired of Doner Kabobs & German food, I'll never take American fast food for granted again when we get back!


----------



## BellaBlu

Blenders in the grass sounds like one of those insanely healthy vegan places.. hehe. 
But smoothies sound delish...


----------



## lisaf

I miss really good chinese food! In the Bay Area there are so many great places to get some...down here there is only one that I can stand, the rest are just WRONG :haha:
Great mexican food down here, but not sure its worth the trade off :haha:

I think the other thing I have where I am is great produce. My husband lived in Boston for a year and was shocked at the fruit deprivation they have there most of the year, and the high prices. We have so many fruit choices all year round.


----------



## lisaf

lol, it was started by some hippy guys I think... it was started very locally and now is up and down the coast... we have like 4 of them in town though which is awesome. Their lowest calorie one is the Cranberry which is delish... but I also love their Date one with strawberries added... also the strawberry colada is good...
ok.. I may have to go get one soon.


----------



## BellaBlu

:dohh: Oh lisa, now I want a flipping smoothie..

& considering its almost midnight I'm pretty sure thats not going to happen..
I seriously dislike middle of the night cravings!

As for the hippy guys starting it :lol: That sounds about right for the name of it :) A cranberry smoothie? Eee, doesn't sound very good.. isn't it bitter and yuck tasting?


----------



## lisaf

ooh, not bitter at all (sorry for causing the late-night craving, its probably too cold for a smoothie anyway, right? ;) )
Its not super sweet, but its the perfect tangy-ness.
I don't know if you like tart fro-yo.. but its not even as tart as that.
PLUS, I get to feel like its not only low-cal, but its great for preventing UTIs :haha:

I'm afraid of all the free supplements now though... I think I chose honey last time since that seemed 'safe'. I just don't know what's in most of those, how much of the herbs/vitamins are in there and whats safe for pregnancy. And it only matters because the supplements are free, hehe... so it feels like a waste not to get them.


----------



## luckyme225

bellablu- fast food has been my sickness savor. It's about the only thing I can eat because I don't have to smell it being cooked and most stuff still tastes good.

Lisa- at first I was thinking it was one of those places, like we have up in Seattle, where they blend grass and other green things to makes a "healthy" smoothie.


----------



## lisaf

lucky - well they do of course offer wheat grass shots and sell these horrible looking 'oat cakes' by the register.. but most people get the most unhealthy smoothies there, lol.. like the peanut butter one with chocolate added is probably their most popular smoothie... and I think its as bad as a milkshake health-wise.


----------



## MissFox

OMG OMG! I Want a peanut butter and jelly (really just some kind of juice) smootie
and OLIVE GARDEN! ArGH! The nearest olive garden is 3 hours away!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I've went off peanut butter since getting preggers. Olive garden sounds amazing though!!!

I got my doppler today and found the baby's heart beat. :cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

aww, I made the decision not to get a doppler but all you ladies with them keep tempting me! Darn you!


----------



## luckyme225

haha Lisa. I made the decision that i had to have one this time around. More for later in pregnancy than beginning, that was just a bonus. I had placenta complications with Connor which had me on a strict kick count schedule where if it wasn't met I would have to deliver (my placenta aged and calcified early). It would have been nice to have a doppler for peace of mind when they had me so freaked out.


----------



## lisaf

wow, I can totally see why you'd have one now! I just want to avoid any panic of not being able to find the baby one night, lol.
I also don't know if I could resist the temptation to use it daily which I know isn't really recommended unless there is reason, right?


----------



## luckyme225

As long as it's FDA approved it's ok to use daily for a quick check. You just have to remember early on some days LO's can hide good. Normally after 12 weeks you don't have that problem though. Once you start feeling regular kicks you don't really need to use it anymore because you know everything is ok when you feel the little one wiggling around. I'm just worried from my experience last time.


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- I'm also in the no doppler club. DF puts his ear to my belly and can hear the fluids moving around and he likes that- but I'm trying to avoid added stress of not finding the baby one day.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I use to work in th hospital so I have a regular stethoscope so every now and then when I dont feel baby move or not paying enough attention to the little kicks I use the stethoscope to hear baby move, still a bit early to hear hb with it couple more weeks, and no harm or worrying about if doppler is safe or not, and just cant afford a doppler atm need to buy new clothes again for me and baby...lol


----------



## MissFox

LOL sammy- I was thinking of popping in the medical supply store and getting a stethoscope!


----------



## luckyme225

So where is everyones favorite place to shop for maternity clothes? I actually saw some cute things at Target the other day.


----------



## southerngal2

I'm not sure about the doppler. I really want one but I'm afraid I'll panic if I can't find the HB every time.

I had my second ultrasound today! Was able to see my little one! Everything looked good and the heart rate was 163. :)


----------



## luckyme225

congrats southerngal!!!:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I haven't bought any maternity clothes yet.. my MIL gave me a T-shirt and my friend up in Sacramento, CA is supposed to give me her hand-me-downs.. but with a newborn I don't know that she's up to it any time soon :haha:
I need plus-size stuff so I'm trying to get by with my regular clothes and a bella band for now.. working great so far!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I like Target the best as of yet and I just look for long shirts that will work with the growing bump, walmart has some longer in length shirts and of course leggings and dresses are great and easy to through on


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> LOL sammy- I was thinking of popping in the medical supply store and getting a stethoscope!

might as well go with the doppler, if your not worried about using the doppler often. they are less expensive than a good stethoscope


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I really love the plus size clothing from Motherhood Maternity and Old Navy. The old Navy leggings are SO comfy!


----------



## lisaf

The Gap stuff looks AWESOME.. but as usual its totally pricey


----------



## MissFox

Ya, I probably wont get either. lol. 

As far as maternity clothes- I've tried on a couple things from Ross but didn't like how they felt. I have been living in yoga pants- or just pulling my jeans (the ones that were a size too big) below my belly- but tht makes them fall off my bumm too- so yoga pants is wher I'm at. 
I liked the long shirts tat Target had, those are the only things that I want to buy right now.


----------



## lisaf

Ah, I wish I could wear yoga pants to work :haha: I'm lucky that I can wear jeans every day (the benefit of working in an office that is dominated by engineers!). Maybe when I'm near the end of my pregnancy and waddling etc, nobody will mind if I rock the yoga pants... but doing it now would just be taking advantage :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I have a few pair that are really thick and have lines down the front to make them look a lot more professional than just the standard ones that I pick up from Wet Seal. Kohls has some nice ones for a good price. I also have some flimsy cute ones that are for days off.


----------



## JNA

Miss Fox: I see you have a doggie and from the looks of it your dog is like your baby? Are you worried about how your pup is going to act around the baby? I have a 4 year old boxer and he is my child and im worried that hes gonna be jealous of the baby or feel unloved when I have the baby


----------



## MissFox

I have 2 doggies and 2 kittens- we got the kittens so the puppy (in the picture) would have a dose of what it's like to have some "babies" around! That and for catching/killing mice. My dogs both love my growing belly- our almost 5 yr old dog kisses the belly! I'm not very concerned with the pup (she's 11ish months old right now). She's hyper and the baby is going to be "her baby too" I'm not going to push the dogs away, but make sure they know that we are all one big family. 
Just make sure your dog knows what's going on (probably already does!) and spend time with your dog and your belly. I've heard that lots of dogs understand that when your belly is huge and then you go away and then come back with a baby and the belly is less big they understand that's what the baby came out of. I'm sure it'll be just fine- but make sure that you don't completely neglect your dog, scold them for coming close to you with baby and tehy will love the baby also.


----------



## lisaf

I have a 15 month old dog (bichon frise) and 3 cats. I'm not worried about the dog accepting the baby... he just loves being near people so I figure this is just another person for him to be near. I think he'll benefit from me going on walks with the baby.

My dog has never shown any aggression but can get out of control when too excited. I do want to establish dominance correctly with the child so he doesn't think its a toy for him too or steal the baby's toys etc. 
I am planning on scolding the dog if he approaches the baby without my ok... but as long as he listens to me, I plan on letting him near the baby often!


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- we are doing the same thing with our kittens. It's ok for the pup to play with them when we're holding them and when we say it's ok, but when she gets close to them and tries to play we just yell "NO!" and then she leaves them alone. It will be very similar to this with the baby. My puppy is VERY excited/ out of control. It's going to be hard but we've decided since I like to walk and I am goign to be wlking the dog a lot/ jogging the dog that we're also getting a jogging stroller for the 3 of us to enjoy.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, our dog was smaller than all our cats when we first brought him home, lol... he has now caught up and they're all about the same size/weight, but he's just denser than they are around the middle.

He's worked out all his relationships with the cats... he doesn't interact much withour orange cat because she freaks out though he will chase her sometimes. He pounces on and plays with our white cat, but she eggs him on and tries to grab him as he walks by, brushes against him, etc... and our black cat scares the crap out of him, lol.. they play but the cat chases him more than he chases the cat :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

We're still wary about the pup with the kittens is why we are so protective. Our puppy is 55+ lbs (McNab and pitbull mix) and our other dog is about 70 lbs (Lab and about 1/4 pitbull)


----------



## lisaf

yeah, lol... I think we had more reason to worry about our dog's safety around the cats :rofl: Until he was a year old, they all out-weighed him :haha: They also had claws that could reach out and swipe.. to do any damage he had to get his teeth in close.


----------



## JNA

Thanks for the advice. My dog is 115 pounds and sits on my lap hes a boxer. When I leave for school he wont eat for days. Im not actually living with my dog because im in school but next semester I will be attending UNC and he will be living with me aka moma. Its horrible how jealous he can get. He has never tried to hurt any of my nieces and nephews but if im holding them he tries his best to get in between us. He is not a pet more like a child I spoiled him way too much. I just dont want him to feel neglected, im looking for mommy and pet classes to attend during my third trimester with him.


----------



## MissFox

That's a great idea JNA. If you love him you will make it work and have your happy family


----------



## JNA

O yeah hes my first born lol.


----------



## lisaf

hehe... my dog doesn't eat when we travel... for some dogs its just that the routine is messed up that upsets them. They love knowing what to expect (leash and car keys = ride!! :haha:).
So doing things like getting him used to the smells first are really helpful... playing tapes of babies crying can help too (though it would suck to deliberately inflict a crying baby on your ears during your last peaceful days, :rofl:)


----------



## JNA

Yeah he hates to have his routine messed with aka when I leave and got to school and he doesnt seem me for a month :nope: It breaks my heart to leave him too. I never thought about introducing him to a crying baby before the baby get here great idea. That should help in some way if only messing with his bachelor pad lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... and any area you want to be off-limits to him or only when allowed you can gradually do instead of suddenly having this baby come in and ban him from certain territory etc..


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm from Alabama. Well, not "from"... but I live here. I'm "from" Oregon, was raised there. I also lived in Southern California for 5 years.


----------



## southerngal2

Hi Missmadie! Welcome to the group!

How is everyone today?


----------



## luckyme225

I am tired. I've been really exhausted with this pregnancy. It doesn't matter how much sleep I get, it never feels like enough. How about you?


----------



## BellaBlu

I found out today that I'm on team :blue: :happydance:

Well, maybe.. the doctor said she "thinks" its a boy, but will confirm in 3 weeks... arghh. I'm ready to start buying blue!


----------



## southerngal2

lucky-I'm tired too. I can't seem to get enough sleep.

bella- Congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

bella- congrats! boys are so much fun!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank you! I'm really excited.. I really like the idea of having a boy, I've heard alot about how much fun they are :cloud9: Its just really nice to finally have an "identity" for peanut.. I can finally say "him" instead of "it". . :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... I'm hoping mine is not a boy... we do NOT have room for all the toys DH will want to buy 'for our son' :haha:


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: Too funny Lisa, so your husband is one of *those* huh..?

My dh gets really clever and buys himself toys and then brings them home as gifts for "me" ...

I recall, he got me one of the newest Ipods last year, and spent the first 4 months taking it to work with him everyday!:dohh:


----------



## JNA

I feel like crap today :wacko:
My tummy has been cramping and I've been having sharp pains around my belly button area. Good thing I have a dr appointment tomorrow hopefully everything is ok. When does aversions to smells stop or will it be with me till the end of my pregnancy?


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I had to convince my husband that we could share the kindle... its been a pain once in a while, but I use it daily and he uses it maybe once a month, lol!
He just has to have every gadget.

I know he'll want a train table if its a boy.
Then all those little rollercoaster connect toys they have... race tracks etc...
its going to be pretty ugly I tell ya!


----------



## lisaf

JNA - I seem to recall my cramps changing a bit around 9 weeks.. they just got different..
I didn't have many aversions at first, but in the past few weeks I've gotten more :(


----------



## JNA

Thanks Lisa for the advice/help I had a full day of class today and my professors chinese triggered my ms. He bought me crackers because he felt bad lol


----------



## luckyme225

LOL my house is full of boy stuff. Train tables, ride on toys, toddler chairs. But I figure no matter what sex you have you probably run out of room. If it's not a train table it's a big old doll house. The new babies room is filled with Connor's old stuff :dohh: time to sort what toys stay at what toys go. I figure I'll just keep the big ticket items, swings, bumbo, high chair, etc...

JNA- I have horrible food aversion. I normally only crave Mexican food. It's so hard to eat when you hate everything. I'm hoping this ends soon, I couldn't imagine being like this the whole pregnancy.


----------



## southerngal2

JNA- I think it's different for everyone. For my first daughter it ended quickly with hardly any ms. For my second daughter it lasted the entire pregnancy. This time around it's not so bad.


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I'd like to join you guys! My EDD is July 6th. I live in NC too. I had my blood test today and "I'm pregnant". Like I didn't know that.
I've been feeling ok for the most part. Exhausted by the end of the day. Tonight I felt a little nauseous while dealing with my kids potty time. Ewww. :sick:
I recognize a few of you from TTC forums...Congrats to all! :happydance::happydance:

When was your first ultrasound?


----------



## BellaBlu

Welcome Trey! My first ultrasound was at 8 weeks :)

Congrats on being pregnant!


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome Trey!
I recognize you from some of the TTC threads! Congrats!

I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Trey. I had my first ultrasound at 7 weeks.


----------



## JNA

Welcome I didnt have my first scan till 9w.


----------



## lisaf

I had mine at 6 weeks but I was seeing a fertility specialist so I got lots of scans...


----------



## misznessa

hey ladiies how are u all?! mind if i join this thread im from NYC....all my BNB buddies are all mostly from UK as well lol so it would be nice to communicate from people close by =] my EDD is Feb 8 2011 so 3 more months to go for me YAY!! i have a 4D scan in 10 days im super duper excited!! =]


----------



## southerngal2

Hi misznessa!
Welcome to the group! :)


----------



## luckyme225

welcome misznessa. Cute avatar!!!


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hi everyone! I'm from New York. I got my bfp at 3wks & 2days (it's been almost two weeks :happydance:). This is my first pregnancy so I'm trying to control my worry and need to google everything! I'm also trying to keep a PMA and enjoy this time and just be happy. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi JC!
Stay away from Google! It'll just worry you more!


----------



## lisaf

Lol totally!!! And heck... stay off the First Tri boards or don't click on anything that sounds bad! :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Oh yeah, I'm with you on that one Lisa. Sometimes it leads to unnecessary worry.


----------



## JCsquaredd

Lol, thanks girls! You're right about avoiding the sad threads on here! I'm gig to make an effort to do that. Happy thoughts only! :lol:


----------



## southerngal2

Totally agree with ya'll on that one! We worry enough as it is without trying to add more to it!


----------



## lisaf

if you have any symptoms that worry you... go ahead and post a First Tri thread about it...
I was surprised to hear how common cramping was etc...
and when the sharp round ligament pains started it was SO reassuring!


----------



## JCsquaredd

So far my symptoms have been pretty mild! From the start I've had sore bbs, been pretty thirsty, had dry/sore throat, extra cm, and have had mild cramps here and there. I feel pretty good and have only had occasional fatigue (it's still very early..). Niether my mom nor my sister really had any m.s. so things look good on that front. My sister told me she had severe cramping with both of her babies so im not too worried about that. Things are still getting settled at this point so i expect some cramping. I almost wish I was sick and tired, it would be reassuring!


----------



## lisaf

lol... don't wish for symptoms!! They always come and then you regret wishing! :haha:


----------



## misznessa

thanx for the warm welcome ladiies =] and my avatar pic was from halloween its my bump and my 7 year old LOL it was his idea to draw a pumpkin on my tummy lol

a lot of new pregnancy congrats ladies! I can't wait to pop my bubs out already! Its almost winter here in nyc gettin cold and I'm gettin bigger n its soo tiring lol I'm still working plus being mommy n wife maybe that's why I'm so worn out lol


----------



## luckyme225

Oh yeah, i really wanted some morning sickness. Now I'm miserable 24/7 and can't bothered to get off the couch. It's sooo hard to get through work. :dohh: Can't wait for the symptoms to calm down.


----------



## JCsquaredd

luckyme225 said:


> Oh yeah, i really wanted some morning sickness. Now I'm miserable 24/7 and can't bothered to get off the couch. It's sooo hard to get through work. :dohh: Can't wait for the symptoms to calm down.

:hugs:
How far along were you when m.s. hit? I've heard many people say that around the 6 week mark it reared its ugly head.


----------



## MissFox

I got MS about 7 weeks- it went away a few days after 14 weeks. I didn't have it too bad either.

UGH so my shoulder popped out of place(socket?) so I'm not sure if I have pregnancy carpel tunnel or if my hypermobility is just allowing my joins to pop out- my hips almost popped out a couple weeks ago- OUCH


----------



## Treykid3

Ouch MissFox. How did u manage that?!
So what I've learned so far is to stay off 1st tri boards cause they'll stress you out and symptoms start around 6 to 7 wks. It's only been around 3 years since I was preggo last but o have forgotten everything. I like having most of you ahead of me so u can let us know what's to come. 
I'm feeling ok. I'm just guilty of not eating when I should. Just not too hungry and.its hard to figure out what to eat. 
My first OB appt is the 29th.


----------



## MissFox

I'm pretty sure it just fell out? I have an appointment with my dr. to discuss hypermobility and pregnancy next wednesday (SO FAR AWAY!)


----------



## luckyme225

JCsquaredd said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, i really wanted some morning sickness. Now I'm miserable 24/7 and can't bothered to get off the couch. It's sooo hard to get through work. :dohh: Can't wait for the symptoms to calm down.
> 
> :hugs:
> How far along were you when m.s. hit? I've heard many people say that around the 6 week mark it reared its ugly head.Click to expand...

I'd say about seven weeks.


----------



## BellaBlu

This is really random, but I am super excited.

I just got a pack n' play from the store, with the full bassinet & changing table.. for 66 bucks! It was supposed to be 100, but they had a markdown "oops" and I just kept my mouth shut, lol :haha: Shame on me. But it was originially 150, so I saved myself almost 100 bucks. Lame reason to be excited probably, but it made my day :lol:


----------



## lisaf

thats definitely exciting!!! :)
I got a bunch of free stuff from my friend.. her baby is 2 months old and she gave me some nipples, some formula samples, some blankets, some books etc... totally awesome!


----------



## MissFox

I LOOOOVE good deals and free stuff!!! Bella that is a GREAT deal!!! I can't wait to find out what wer'e having so I can shop a little. I'm really excited that my friend gave me a doppler and an electronic breast pump with breast pads AND some alcohol test strips. Pretty neat. The pump was a big deal!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Right on! Can't beat getting free stuff, or stuff on sale! 
I have no idea what type of formula I'd like to use yet :shrug: There are so many diff kinds!


----------



## BellaBlu

MissFox- That rocks! Dopplers are so nice to have, Its nice to have that reassurance when you need it :thumbup: even better when its free!


----------



## luckyme225

That's a great deal Bella! I love getting a nice steal considering how pricey baby stuff is!!


----------



## MissFox

Yea, it's not a very good one- I couldn't get baby last night BUT i'm not worried about it since s/he has been moving so much. Also my friend said wait a couple weeks to try it because it took her time to find her son- so not very sensitive.


----------



## lisaf

MissFox - I hear that using gel makes them work better.. the same stuff they'd use for an ultrasound but I have no idea where you find that, lol

Bella - from what I hear, it will be up to the baby which formula they like... so you need to really get tons of samples and see what works best. 
Ditto for bottles...dont stock up on any one brand because you may find that only one works with your baby.


----------



## BellaBlu

luckyme225 said:


> That's a great deal Bella! I love getting a nice steal considering how pricey baby stuff is!!

I agree! :) I'm lovin' it. We decided to buy everything new for this pregnancy since it's our 1st, and we plan on having more. So we're sticking with kinda "gender neutral" colors with the pack & play and the stroller/carseat. They have a winnie the pooh set that matches all of it, and its a neutral color.. so I think we're actually gonna be saving in the long run!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lisa- We're using the playtex drop ins for bottles, because they have so many diff. types of nipples so the baby can decide which one he likes, it comes with all the diff. nipples in the starter set, I thought that was pretty nifty.

As for formula, I need to sign up for something online so I can get sent some samples!


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I knew about the gel but this has a weird top so I just needto read the instuction book. I could definitly hear whoooshing and then some bubbles. We'll see. last night baby was also hiding- usually my belly is hard but last night (and a lot of nights) it's all soft like baby is asleep all nice on the inside.


----------



## luckyme225

Bella- that's what we did with Connor. Got car seat/stroller/swing all gender neutral so we could reuse them. Wish we could reuse our crib but they have recalled drop side cribs. At least the other stuff is still good!

Missfox- maybe it's one of those dopplers that cant pick up the heartbeat until after 25 weeks?


----------



## MissFox

maybe


----------



## JCsquaredd

luckyme225 said:


> Bella- that's what we did with Connor. Got car seat/stroller/swing all gender neutral so we could reuse them. Wish we could reuse our crib but they have recalled drop side cribs. At least the other stuff is still good!

That's our plan too, keeping everything neutral :)


----------



## Treykid3

Everything I bought was neutral too, but it's all gone!!! We sold everything but our highchair at a yard sale and gave away all the baby clothes!! So I am starting over and I am accepting hand me downs! I love free stuff.


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Good deal Bella! I am buying the big stuff gender neutral too, not because I will be having any more, but because my SIL or my daughter will eventually have babies and they can reuse them if they want (all but the carseat unless it's in the next 5 yrs).


----------



## southerngal2

Good afternoon ladies.
How is everyone?


----------



## Treykid3

I feel sick in the morning and I am starving by 5pm. I can't fit into my jeans anymore! WTH! I'm only 6 weeks! I worked so hard to lose all that weight and it's coming back. I knew it was bound to happen, but I figured I had a few more months. :cry:

One of my bump buddies is having some cramping and bleeding. She is scared and I feel bad for her. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

At 6 weeks my pants were a little tight, but it was just bloat, I hadn't really gained any weight and it did go down.. just in time for the real bump to start growing :haha:
but I haven't gained much weight.


----------



## MissFox

I was out of the first size of pants by 6 weeks- now up a size. I've only gained 1lb though. All belly.


----------



## BlessedTwice

Hey everyone! I just found this thread!! Seems to be way more UK ladies on the other boards, Nice to find yall :D


----------



## rottpaw

Hi ladies! I too just found this thread. I am in Atlanta. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome Ladies!


----------



## BellaBlu

Welcome ladies :flower: 

Great to have you! :happydance: Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## lisaf

I love having this group.. the time difference makes it so hard with the UK sometimes!


----------



## luckyme225

I know! I feel like everyone is talking about dinner before I've even had my breakfast haha. Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## MissFox

SOmetimes it cracks me up when I'm on late and some of the UK girls are just getting up the next day!


----------



## lisaf

I hate coming on first thing in the morning and having page after page to catch up on! And there was something at the beginning I wanted to chime in on.. but the convo has moved well past it now, lol!


----------



## JCsquaredd

lisaf said:


> I hate coming on first thing in the morning and having page after page to catch up on! And there was something at the beginning I wanted to chime in on.. but the convo has moved well past it now, lol!

Yup!:dohh:


----------



## BellaBlu

Happy Veterans Day ladies! I don't know who all is affiliated with the military, so I just thought I'd throw that out there :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> I hate coming on first thing in the morning and having page after page to catch up on! And there was something at the beginning I wanted to chime in on.. but the convo has moved well past it now, lol!

I know! I hate that too!


----------



## MrsWez

Can I join? I'm from watertown, NY but now live in Myrtle Beach, SC. Have lived elsewhere as well, navy brat.


----------



## rottpaw

MrsWez said:


> Can I join? I'm from watertown, NY but now live in Myrtle Beach, SC. Have lived elsewhere as well, navy brat.

Hi Wez! Congrats on your BFP and I am so glad all is well so far! :thumbup:


----------



## JCsquaredd

MrsWez said:


> Can I join? I'm from watertown, NY but now live in Myrtle Beach, SC. Have lived elsewhere as well, navy brat.

:wave:


----------



## angelsall3

Hi Ladies! I am currently living in TX but was born in Utica, NY. I have also lived in NH and MA.


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well today. I live in Florida :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

So just wanted to tell all of you who haven't heard yet- I'm on Team Pink! :pink:


----------



## lisaf

Hey, just wanted to pass along a great bargain I got from another BnB girl.
Its a baby sling. I plan on getting a Moby sling, but at this price I figured I'd try this one too and it might be easier/lighter to wear during the summer than the Moby.
https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart
use the promo code: turkey
and the sling is free! Just pay for shipping & handling! Total bargain!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks lisa!!! I just ordered one!


----------



## lisaf

Which color did you get?
I got the Black Magic one so it wont' clash with anything I wear.
Of course I really wanted a purple one :haha: but don't know what I'm having yet darn it!

I'll be trying mine out with my dog (he's about 13lbs) when I get it :haha: 
You know, just to make sure it fits :rofl:


----------



## JNA

HAHA Lisa your so funny. I got the purple one because i feel that its okay for boys to wear purple hehe. Plus its mommys favorite color


----------



## lisaf

Well, I also hope the sling fits DH too and that since I chose the black and white one, that he'll be willing to wear it too.
He would not agree about it being a boys color.. or only if we had a girl would he wear a girly one, lol.


----------



## MrsWez

My DH won't let me get one yet, he says it's too soon. Way to rain on a girl's parade. :growlmad: It's not like I'm not going to use it!


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, can you think of an alternative use? Like carrying a bag of groceries in? :haha:
Its so cheap and its a deal so I don't know why he's saying that... though my DH would have said that too at 7weeks along. 
Grrr!!!
Maybe have a friend buy it for you and keep it until your DH says its ok to get one? :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

lisaf said:


> hmmm, can you think of an alternative use? Like carrying a bag of groceries in? :haha:
> Its so cheap and its a deal so I don't know why he's saying that... though my DH would have said that too at 7weeks along.
> Grrr!!!
> Maybe have a friend buy it for you and keep it until your DH says its ok to get one? :haha:

I like the way you think :haha: I bet I could sneak it without him noticing.


----------



## cheree89

Just popping in to say "hi". I am due May 22. It will be nice to chat with you all. 

Lisa - thanks for the tip! JNA - I got the purple sling too - I am team yellow until the end. It'll be a boy color if I have a boy and a girl color if I have a girl.


----------



## MrsWez

Yay, DH caved! Black Magic it is!


----------



## MissFox

Got the Lucky pink one. I like pink and purple. I almost got the purple one but ahhh. I'm pretty excited about it- my official first baby purchase!


----------



## LittleSpy

:wave: Hi! I just found you guys.
I'm in South Carolina & due July 15th.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm in South Carolina too!! Although I don't have the accent.


----------



## LittleSpy

MrsWez said:


> I'm in South Carolina too!! Although I don't have the accent.

Fortunately, neither do I. :haha: People often ask me where I'm from just because I don't sound like a banjo when I talk. :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

same here, I will DIE if my child ends up with a southern accent as DH is from Minnesota and I am from upstate NY.


----------



## LittleSpy

MrsWez said:


> same here, I will DIE if my child ends up with a southern accent as DH is from Minnesota and I am from upstate NY.

My parents both have horrible southern accents (sometimes I can't even understand what my dad is saying! :dohh:) plus I grew up here and I've managed. :p I did have a pretty nasty little accent when I was a young child though. :haha: Dh lived in the southeast most of his life and he has managed to make it through without an accent, too, so I think you'll be okay. :winkwink:

I definitely don't want my kids talking dingle-dangle, either. :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, glad I'm not the only one that feels that way. I love the hospitality not the vocabulary. I have no clue what some people are saying. :dohh:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm Southern. With the Southern accent and I'm proud of it. It's part of my heritage and I really don't know why anyone would look down on it.


----------



## MrsWez

I don't look down on it at all! My sisters both have them, (lived in Augusta GA for 5 years) but I have a lot of trouble understanding a lot of words and my child having one would be very odd as my husband and I don't and both have trouble. I have trouble understanding the Texas and boston accents as well. I use y'all and ain't all the time. It's something to be proud of, NOT understanding isn't and that's my point. I DON'T. :nope:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well my dad wasn't born in the US and he has a thick accent that I have trouble understanding sometimes. But what makes it harder to understand is that he uses weird sentence structures or has odd word choices and mis-uses words a lot.


----------



## MrsWez

lisaf said:


> Lol, well my dad wasn't born in the US and he has a thick accent that I have trouble understanding sometimes. But what makes it harder to understand is that he uses weird sentence structures or has odd word choices and mis-uses words a lot.

My mom is from Manila and I have the same issues with her, she mixes up her Ps and Fs. It can be really funny sometimes.


----------



## lisaf

My dad spells horribly too... in order to understand his writing you almost always have to read it out loud, lol....
Just stuff like spelling the word 'heart' as 'hard'
My dad was born and raised in Argentina and his parents were from czechoslovakia so English was his 3rd language.

So ladies, I thought I'd share this here since it cracked me up and since the maternity leave/pay is so different than the US the UK girls will just think its cruel/crazy! Lol
My boss sat down with me today to discuss coverage for my leave under worst-case-scenarios etc. It sounds like I'm going to get 3 months after the birth (we are not FMLA eligible here, too small - so all they have to give me is medical leave up to 16 weeks). My boss was actually talking about paying me for the 6 weeks after the disability runs out. Totally generous.
I told him that its unusual but I'm not going to argue with him! So he googled it, saw how unusual it really is to pay anything at all and is only going to pay for 4 of the weeks, lol!!!
The company has always offered 2 weeks paid paternity leave but he's going to drop that down to 1 week (and his wife is expecting soon too).

Anyway, it just cracked me up and I know I'm horribly lucky! (he agreed to this extra time after the birth even IF I get put on bed rest for 3 months before)


----------



## luckyme225

I wish we could get a year leave would make me more inclined to stay. I had horrible depression after going back to work with my first. I do not want to go through that again.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, my boss has said I can transition back slowly... he even said he doesn't care if I work part-time for the rest of the year (and was saying that I'd get paid full time as long as I was available on my laptop at home for emergencies).
I know I won't handle an abrupt return to work well, so I'm grateful that they like me enough to be accomodating.


----------



## MrsWez

With my short term disability and FMLA, I get 6.5 months leave. I will take advantage of every moment. I want to leave work a couple weeks before my due date. 4th of July at my work blows.


----------



## lisaf

I hope my doctor signs me out a few weeks before birth... but some are really stingy about that :haha: 
I want more time on disability so I can get my fat disability payments, lol!! I'm paying about $40 a pay check for supplemental disability insurance... this means between the state and my extra insurance I'll be bringing home 95% of my paycheck TAX FREE!!
It pays more to be disabled than to work :haha:

How do you get 6.5 months? FMLA is only 12 weeks and many places force you to take it concurrently with disability...


----------



## MrsWez

My short term disability through Aetna, I pay extra for it every month, but it's worth it.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, but you only get disability pay when you are medically disabled.. which is 6-8 weeks after birth, and only if required before the birth, right?
You're expecting 14 weeks diability pay?


----------



## MrsWez

"The Company offers you short-term disability (STD) coverage. You may choose not to elect coverage.


You can use up to 40 hours of paid leave per week to supplement Hourly STD Plan payments.

You must be actively at work for coverage to begin.

The plan pays STD benefits to you if you're absent from work due to a non-work-related illness, injury, or pregnancy:

Starting on the eighth calendar day of your absence
Continuing for up to 26 weeks within a 365-day period for all disabilities combined."

It's from my benefit plan overview. :thumbup:The fact they refer it as an STD made me chuckle. :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

From what I was told disability pay is only when your disabled. Normally you get approved to go back to work at your 6 week checkup. When I got signed off before I delivered I totally forgot to use my disability and immediately tapped into my FMLA. :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

Not with my short term, it covers maternity leave for up to 26 weeks following my 8th leave day. Many women use this option at my company. Aetna considers pregnancy a disability, I guess. But this is all according to Aenta and my HR department.


----------



## lisaf

but you have to be disabled to get disability pay... meaning disabled from the pregnancy. The limit is to prevent them from paying for a whole pregnancy if a woman is high risk and gets put on bed rest for the whole time.

You still have to be certified as disabled by a doctor.


----------



## MrsWez

Okay, I see what your saying now. :dohh: My hr dept. claims that after my STD runs up, I can still use the benefit of my Leave of Absence to cover the rest of the time. Using my accured leave and sick time. My brain is not functioning today. :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Ah, so you have accrued vacation and sick time to cover the rest?
FMLA is unpaid leave, they usually make you use it to cover the time of medical disability etc... so very few people get more than 12 weeks total.


----------



## MrsWez

I know, I am very lucky but I never go on vacation or get sick so right now I have close to 200 hours more to come next year and only need enough to cover my insurance per week (about $40 per week). My new boss is awesome.


----------



## lisaf

Thats really cool! :) I don't have nearly as much vacation saved up as I should. We don't take much time off, but it just somehow 
I'm so lucky I get the time that I do off.
I'm REALLY hoping I can get signed off a little bit before pregnancy.
I'm even tempted to see if I can get my disability extended if I stay off my medication to breastfeed.. not sure if that will count though since I CAN take the medication and be able to work, lol!


----------



## MrsWez

lisaf said:


> Thats really cool! :) I don't have nearly as much vacation saved up as I should. We don't take much time off, but it just somehow
> I'm so lucky I get the time that I do off.
> I'm REALLY hoping I can get signed off a little bit before pregnancy.
> I'm even tempted to see if I can get my disability extended if I stay off my medication to breastfeed.. not sure if that will count though since I CAN take the medication and be able to work, lol!

Whatever works.


----------



## southerngal2

I didn't know it was unusual for the companies to pay you while you were out on maternity leave. My company pays at least 6 weeks and will pay longer if you have issues. I thought it was normal.


----------



## LittleSpy

southerngal2 said:


> I'm Southern. With the Southern accent and I'm proud of it. It's part of my heritage and I really don't know why anyone would look down on it.

There are a lot of different southern accents. Some of them are very charming and others make me want to vomit. The one I really don't care for is the dingle-dangle banjo one. It's just too much and it hurts my head.
I'm *sure* I must have a slight southern accent and that's fine. But I don't talk like a banjo and I form proper sentences and people from other places can understand what I'm saying. :winkwink:

In all honesty, people in general do look down on the southern accent and, in my opinion, with pretty good reason. The south is notorious for plenty of things that are look-down-onable. To be clear, I'm not saying that other parts of the country are any better. If I really thought that, I would have moved by now, right? :flower: 

ps -- I also LOVE the banjo! :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

It's not the accent as much as it is the structure of the sentences and slang. Add an accent to it and I'm lost. But that goes for a lot of accents with me, but I can understand someone from with a Spanish or Asian accent just fine. Weird.

And I think there are quite a few redeeming qualities of southern folk. It's sad that a few, give many a bad name


----------



## BlessedTwice

southerngal2 said:


> I didn't know it was unusual for the companies to pay you while you were out on maternity leave. My company pays at least 6 weeks and will pay longer if you have issues. I thought it was normal.

Yall are so lucky! My company pays NOTHING!! I get 6 weeks off NO pay! :(


----------



## southerngal2

Ok changing the subjects but---I can't wait to eat Thanksgiving food tomorrow!

What are you most looking forward to? 

Me- I can't wait for my mother in laws oyster dressing and bread pudding! Yum!


----------



## MrsWez

I am looking forward to the smells of thanksgiving, cooking and being with my family. And the Macy's Parade. And my favorite food of all time: Mashed Rutabaga.


----------



## MissFox

I'm making bacon wrapped asparagus and bacon wrapped dates... and i'm trying to make homemade cranberry sauce. We are going to MILs- which should be interesting. I hope it snows! We're not much above sea level and it slushed for a bit yesterday morning- so I'm hoping for a few minutes of snow!!


----------



## luckyme225

I have to work at the hospital so I wont be enjoying everything until the next day. You can bet I will be having the best breakfast though. Lot's of turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, gravy and a roll. Followed by apple pie for brunch haha.


----------



## BellaBlu

Mmm. Hope you ladies have a fabulous Thanksgiving! I'll be cooking the full turkey day menu, so I'll be up early and at it all day. Busy busy busy, But will be so worth it!

Can't wait to spend the day with my husband and friends.. Wishing I could be with the rest of my family as well.. but in due time..

Enjoy yourselves, & Feed those babies lots of good food :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I'm driving at least 10 hours to my dad's house. He's not doing the traditional food but is doing a prime rib instead. I haven't been up there in almost 3 years.


The article I read online said that only 12% of employers pay anything for maternity leave. And many companies are thinking of cutting their maternity pay.


----------



## MrsWez

https://www.allbusiness.com/government/employment-regulations/973030-1.html 
It's a great company!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi ladies! :)
Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and ate lots of good food!


----------



## MrsWez

I am still eating turkey, mashed potatoes and stuffing. It makes a great open faced sandwich with some gravy.


----------



## lisaf

aw I'm so jealous!!! I never end up with any of the leftovers and didn't even get a traditional dinner this year :(


----------



## rottpaw

So sorry Lisa! We had dinner at my Dad's Thursday but came home with no leftovers. The lack of leftovers was in fact so depressing that on Friday I cooked the entire feast just for hubby and me! We've been eating it for dinner ever since. I never get tired of that meal!


----------



## lisaf

I'm planning on cooking a thanksgiving dinner in the next week if I can muster the energy :rofl: I want some leftover sandwiches...
is it sad that I would cook it all, skip eating it hot, stick it right in the fridge just so I could have leftovers?


----------



## luckyme225

I had leftovers for every meal until I ran out on Saturday morning. Now I can't wait for Christmas dinner haha!


----------



## lisaf

ok girls, I just bought my stroller!!!!!! So excited! :) It was over $100 off with a cyber monday deal!!! Still outrageiously priced :haha: but at least it was on sale. We can return if we need to. But I've loved every review I've read of this thing and seen some great video reviews that have me convinced its the right one for us!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/pTRU1-6465113dt.jpg


----------



## southerngal2

What kind of stroller is that lisaf?


----------



## lisaf

its a Mutsy ... a brand from the Netherlands. Its one of the stroller-frame style ones where the seat can come off, you can get a bassinette to clip on instead, or turn the seat around to it faces Mommy. There is another 'fun' seat for when the kid is older that has a steering wheel, lol.
I love that it adjusts well for tall people which also keeps you from kicking the bar between the wheels. It actually collapses with the seat still attached and the wheels pop off easily if you need it to collapse smaller for a long car trip etc.

I'll be buying a $30 attachment to hook up a car seat on it when I know what brand I want (It has adaptors for several brands like Graco, Maxi Cosi, and Peg Perego).
I'm in love with it!! :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

Never heard of it. But I will be checking it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lisaf

lol no problem!!! Its hard to find a store that has models you can play with.. most only sell it online. Which also means you don't always get to use sales and coupons on it... totally sucky!
I watched the videos of it though and their website etc... I've been obsessing about this one for almost a year :haha:

I love the Stokke stroller too, but it was more than 2x the cost, and I really don't think it would have fit in our car at ALL.


----------



## southerngal2

I just checked out the Mutsy, looks very cool!

Guess me and the hubby will be picking out a stroller this weekend!
I'm trying to have everything reviewed and picked out by month 7. This is my third and I waited till the last minute on the other two and ended up with things I wasn't happy with. I'm not doing that this time.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm really bad, I want everything ready by month 6. I feel more relaxed with everything ready to go.


----------



## southerngal2

Yes lucky, I will be a lot more relaxed when I know I have everything ready.


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe I don't have everything picked out already, lol!!! I researched a LOT of things prior to even getting pregnant, but now I realize I'll be getting a lot of free stuff handed down to me so can't be TOO picky on all of it.
I'm amazed at the bad reviews on stuff.. how can they still make a profit if so many parents have the same issues!!! (there's this one bathtub 'spa' thing that everywhere I've read reviews says it broke after maybe 3 uses)

I don't have the space for a lot of 'stuff' either, so I'm trying to keep it all as minimal as I can!

I should get my stroller next week I think. I really wish they had it in the stores to try out. Though I felt better about it after seeing the things I didn't like about the ones in a similar style/price range.

I really wish I knew what stuff I can get from everyone... I have 2 friends with newborns who have said they'll have tons to give me, but I don't know if they will be done with it by the time I need it, you know?


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa I feel the same way!
Everyone keeps telling me they have baby stuff I can use but I don't know what I will actually get!


----------



## MissFox

That's sooo hard too. Trying to figure out what you're getting from everyone. DH was saying his friend has a bunch of stuff (car seat etc, she'll sell for $40) and my friend has a ton of girl clothes but I just don't know. It's so hard.


----------



## lisaf

I'd LOVE to get a carseat from someone I knew and trusted, lol!!! I am kicking and screaming inside, resisting the need for an infant seat because I don't think I'd use it for long before switching to a convertible seat.
Again.. I don't know if my friends will be done with theirs by the time I need one :(
I'd also love to borrow my friend's baby swing... I don't know if her kid will be too heavy for it by the time mine comes along though.

Ok, to make it even more complicated, one of these friends lives 7 hours away so exchanging the stuff is going to be pretty hard!! :(


----------



## MissFox

I know that for the seats there are 2 people with infant ones that I trust. Well, my friend and DH's cousin. We'll see. I found the sheets I wanted and told my mom about them and UGH! She's such a hippie! "ARE THEY ORGANIC?!" umm no! I can't afford organic sheets plus most the organic ones are PLAIN! I mean, if she wants to buy them for me- go for it but besides that I don't think so.


----------



## lisaf

lol!!! one of my friends who was NOT into organic stuff decided to go all-organic with her kid :dohh: It was really annoying because I feel like she's going to toss THAT out the window real quick once the baby is here and just buy whatever works!

I get mad at how much more organic baby stuff costs! Its like making salads $7 and a burger $2... you're kind of limiting the 'good' and 'healthy' options for those who can afford it.

Ok... and I'm totally on board with all the safe plastics for babies/kids etc... but I was baffled by some of the stuff I saw at the baby store. Ok... a food processor with BPA-free plastic stuff makes sense... but a JAR opener? An apple slicer?!?! (the blades were metal, just the handle was plastic... the part that doesnt TOUCH the apple!)


----------



## MissFox

That cracks me up sometimes. Sure- everything that goes into baby's mouth will be good. I do usually buy mostly Organic foods because where I live it's easier and not much more expensive. Sometimes conventional is more expensive. For example- Avocados at the natural food store that are organic and a pinch smaller cost .49 to .79 (depending on season) and at the discount store or regular grocery stores the conventional are .99 to 1.49! There are some tings that I just feel like I need to buy organic and somethings that I really don't care.


----------



## southerngal2

Yes lisa I think they go to extreme with some of that stuff.

Is anyone here going to use cloth diapers?


----------



## MissFox

I'm not. No particular reason why except for convenience.


----------



## JNA

I want to use cloth diapers and everyone thinks im crazy. I have been taking alot of environmental classes and I dont want to harm the planet anymore than I already have. My parents/siblings have made it clear that they will have regular diapers on hand for when they have lo


----------



## lisaf

lol... I'll admit that part of what tempts me about cloth diapers is all the cute covers and stuff they have now :haha:
And the convenience of not running out and having to go to the store and buy whatever they have at whatever cost etc.

I won't be staying at home, and don't feel like I can ask my MIL to help with them, you know? I think I'm also a bit unsure how to handle the 'solids' aspect :rofl: (DH just chimed in that he wouldn't do the solids thing, so it would be totally on me :dohh:)

I secretly hope my baby's butt is too sensitive to handle disposables, so I have no choice. hehe!!!

My mom was saying how bad disposable diapers used to be when she was a kid etc. They fell apart and leaked etc etc etc..


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm using disposables :thumbup: Kudos to the ladies that have the time and patience to use cloth diapers, I think it's great! It's just not for me ;)


----------



## JNA

Lisa you are too cute I love how you use "solids"


----------



## lisaf

haha, thats how the refer to it on websites.
I was really tempted to try gdiapers, sort of the best of both worlds with cloth/disposable and actually can be more 'green' because you can compost the 'wet' diapers and that doesn't use water and electricity etc.


----------



## JNA

Ooo I will have to look into those. Im such a hippie but I don't mean to.


----------



## lisaf

well I'm not a hippie, but they're totally cute... they even have a girl cover that has ruffles on the butt :haha: I'm such a sucker for butt-ruffles!!
Read the reviews.. they're not perfect and there are some tips/tricks to them.

You can even dissolve and flush them if you want. My pipes are so bad though I don't think they could handle it!


----------



## southerngal2

I have ordered some and so far I like the bumGenius the best. They don't seem like they will be that much more work then disposables. But I will be using disposables when traveling. Some of my cousins use the gdiapers and love them.


----------



## cheree89

I am using cloth. Here is a picy of a few that I have bought:
 



Attached Files:







diapers.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## southerngal2

cheree- what kind are those? They are very cute!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Lisa it's funny but my mom said when they first developed disposibles they were disolvable and would flush! What's old is new again I guess :) This looks like a great compromise for those who are afraid cloth is too much work. I may look into these!


----------



## cheree89

southerngal2 said:


> cheree- what kind are those? They are very cute!

They are Muttaqin newborn fitted diapers - its a SAHM store. She now has a website store with things other than diapers and other brands of cloth diapers - www.littlefluffmonster.com.

The only way I could talk OH into cloth was that there are flush-able liners you can place into the diaper, so for _solids _you just pick up the liner out of the diaper with the poo in it and flush. We'll see how well that works in reality, but I am excited to try.

On another note, I got my sling the other day - the one Lisa posted about! I haven't taken it out of the package yet, but I plan to check it out tonight. We'll see how my cat likes it.


----------



## lisaf

ooh cheree you have to report back on your cat, lol! My dog took a lot of convincing to try it out and only on the 3rd day I gave it a shot did he seem to relax and maybe enjoy it. :rofl:
BUT I verified that it fits me right :haha:


----------



## Chantibug

hi, i just found this group and am sooo happy for it! I am in Florida !


----------



## lisaf

welcome Chanti!


----------



## caseylin

Im from Northern Cali! :D:flower:


----------



## MissFox

where in norther cali? I live near Eureka. 

HI!


----------



## lisaf

MissFox - I was just up near your way for Thanksgiving! :) Visited my dad in Fort Bragg!


----------



## caseylin

MissFox said:


> where in norther cali? I live near Eureka.
> 
> HI!


HI!!! I am in Sacramento


----------



## lisaf

caseylin - ok I'm officially jealous! I love that baby store Goores you have there in Sac!


----------



## caseylin

lisaf said:


> caseylin - ok I'm officially jealous! I love that baby store Goores you have there in Sac!

hmm.. :o I do not know of this store, will have to check it out and report back to you what i think! ;)


----------



## lisaf

I think they are one of the only stores in California that carry the stroller brand I bought (Mutsy) ... I had to buy it based on stuff I could find online only!
They just seem to have EVERYTHING there! :)


----------



## southerngal2

So my MIL has decided to give us a $200 gift and I thought that would be great for a stroller. There are so many more to chose from then when I had my daughters, 14 & 17 years ago! :)
I have looked and looked and can't decide on one. I've looked at the travel systems and then just regular stollers. Any suggestions?
I know that lisa loves the Mutsy and I looked at that one.


----------



## MissFox

I'm just trying to get the frame that attaches to the infant seat we want. That way when Rosie is big enough I can have the jogging stroller as the primary.


----------



## Chantibug

I personally love the travel systems... Had them with each of my boys for the convenience of popping them straight from the car to the stroller without disturbing them if they were asleep or if it was raining, cold, etc... plus those car seats fit perfectly into shopping carts (the front part, so the back is still available for groceries) so you dont have to use the store carseat things in the baskets (yuck!).


----------



## Chantibug

oh as for brand, we did Graco the last 2 times and not a single problem... this time we're doing disney princess though and that theme we can only seem to find done by safety first I believe....


----------



## southerngal2

Chantibug said:


> I personally love the travel systems... Had them with each of my boys for the convenience of popping them straight from the car to the stroller without disturbing them if they were asleep or if it was raining, cold, etc... plus those car seats fit perfectly into shopping carts (the front part, so the back is still available for groceries) so you dont have to use the store carseat things in the baskets (yuck!).

Yeah, I think I'm leaning toward a travel system for the convenience.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Hi ladies! Wondering if I can join. I am from New York City.


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome RosieCheeks!


----------



## MrsWez

I think a travel system is a great way to go. you get the stroller and car seat in one purchase. My MIL is getting me one after my 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## lisaf

I do think getting the travel system is super convenient. I just didn't personally like being restricted on my choices... if one stroller had X feature that I liked but I didn't like that carseat etc... you can't mix and match for the exact one you want. But its a heck of a lot cheaper!!! :)

My big concern with living in a warm climate is the sweat factor. Graco carseats seem to be notorious in the reviews for making babies sweat. And with the sensitive skin I'm sure I'll be passing down, I don't want my baby to end up breaking out in rashes because the car seat material doesn't breathe (and all the Graco seats I felt at the store felt plasticy to me). But if I lived in a cooler area, I wouldn't worry about that as much!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ummm....I'm a little late but I just discovered this thread! Mind if I join? I live in Virginia Beach, VA :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Lisaf- I live in Louisiana where the humidity makes you sweat just thinking of it! Thanks for reminding me to check that out too!

LadyofRohan- Welcome! :)


----------



## lisaf

southerngal - no problem!! :)


----------



## MrsWez

lisaf said:


> I do think getting the travel system is super convenient. I just didn't personally like being restricted on my choices... if one stroller had X feature that I liked but I didn't like that carseat etc... you can't mix and match for the exact one you want. But its a heck of a lot cheaper!!! :)
> 
> My big concern with living in a warm climate is the sweat factor. Graco carseats seem to be notorious in the reviews for making babies sweat. And with the sensitive skin I'm sure I'll be passing down, I don't want my baby to end up breaking out in rashes because the car seat material doesn't breathe (and all the Graco seats I felt at the store felt plasticy to me). But if I lived in a cooler area, I wouldn't worry about that as much!

I have a convertible car seat (bought during my last pregnancy) as well. So it's nice to have both options available. I hate the humidity we have here in South Carolina. It's like living in an oven during the summer.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Thanks for the welcome southern gal!

I haven't actually thought of carseats yet but we will most likely go with a travel system. What do you ladies think about Chicco? I live in new York so we actually have all 4 seasons. The only time that we really have humidity is in the months of July and august.


----------



## lisaf

if I was due in November, I wouldn't care so much about the fabric breathability... but being born in May means even if I only use the infant seat for 4 months, it will be the hottest months :dohh:
So make sure the months you'll be using it are suitable if you have actual 'seasons' where you live (seasons? what are those? :haha: We only have 2 :rofl:)


----------



## MrsWez

I miss that, Rosie. I used to live in watertown, ny and we had 4 beautiful seasons. Although I disliked the winter, 6 feet of snow does that though.


----------



## MrsWez

lisaf said:


> if I was due in November, I wouldn't care so much about the fabric breathability... but being born in May means even if I only use the infant seat for 4 months, it will be the hottest months :dohh:
> So make sure the months you'll be using it are suitable if you have actual 'seasons' where you live (seasons? what are those? :haha: We only have 2 :rofl:)

I'm due in mid july! i guess I didn't plan that well. :dohh: Oh well, I don't leave the house much during the summer anyway. we only have two seasons here too, winter and summer.


----------



## lisaf

lol, just think of it this way.. you won't be heavily pregnant during the worst of the heat, right? (it doesn't get super hot here until late July/August/Sept etc)


----------



## MrsWez

You are so right, lisa! Thanks for making me feel better :flower:


----------



## RosieCheeks

MrsWez, I hate the winter also. I keep telling DH that I want to move somewhere warm but I don't think thats going to happen. All of our family either lives in NYC or Sicily and I am not moving to Sicily if I don't have to. 

Lisa, I am due in May also so I don't know how a Graco would work. I am looking into Chico or a PegPerego (sp?). 

Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! My BFF showed up last night to cheer me up and it worked! She brought me flowers, a baby shower planning book AND a BOPPY full body pillow! I LOVE LOVEL OVE my pillow! My hips don't hurt at all this morning! 
Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## Chantibug

I was pregnant during the worst of the heat here in Florida twice....... one baby in july and one in september... the one in july was in 2004, when we were hit with way too many hurricanes, and i remember being worried about making it to the hospital in one.. Luckily, he was born in july and the 'canes came in late aug/sept. so then i was freaked about a newborn and a tornado coming through... then with the one born in sept it was the same worry, luckily only a tropical storm came through i think... (idk they all mesh together in my head..lol)... so we totally planned this one to be born before hurricane season and for me to be huge when it's still under 95* out..


----------



## Chantibug

MissFox said:


> Hey ladies! My BFF showed up last night to cheer me up and it worked! She brought me flowers, a baby shower planning book AND a BOPPY full body pillow! I LOVE LOVEL OVE my pillow! My hips don't hurt at all this morning!
> Hope you all are doing great.

Wow! If you wanna share your BFF... that's cool with me :) :haha:


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> I do think getting the travel system is super convenient. I just didn't personally like being restricted on my choices... if one stroller had X feature that I liked but I didn't like that carseat etc... you can't mix and match for the exact one you want. But its a heck of a lot cheaper!!! :)
> 
> My big concern with living in a warm climate is the sweat factor. Graco carseats seem to be notorious in the reviews for making babies sweat. And with the sensitive skin I'm sure I'll be passing down, I don't want my baby to end up breaking out in rashes because the car seat material doesn't breathe (and all the Graco seats I felt at the store felt plasticy to me). But if I lived in a cooler area, I wouldn't worry about that as much!

totally understand the choice restrictions.. It all depends on what you personally need to get from the system. For me, as long as there is a cup holder for me and baby and a basket underneath and it folds, I'm good on the stroller.. lol. anyway, i hadn't seen any reviews when i got my carseat previously and didnt know people had problems with that.. interesting. I live in Florida and like I posted before, had mine in the middle of summer and no issues there with sweating/overheating. .


----------



## lisaf

Chanti - I've heard the Graco sweating factor depends largely on the specific fabric used. I've been told if I go to the store I can feel the different ones and will be able to tell which one will be the most breathable. :shrug: And it depends on the season, the weather that season, the baby too....
I just know that as a child I had to wear cotton socks and only natural material shoes (leather, cotton etc) because if they didn't breathe, I'd break out in horrible rashes... I think it was that way from infancy for me. I still get heat rash in the crook of my elbows if I'm hot and have my arms folded or something.

Rosie - 
I don't know much about the Chiccos... I was considering Maxi Cosi myself.
BUT, I have heard some great things about Peg Peregos. They seem to have the street rep for being the safest. BUT they do get a lot of complaints for being much much heavier than the other infant seats out there.


----------



## rottpaw

RosieCheeks said:


> Thanks for the welcome southern gal!
> 
> I haven't actually thought of carseats yet but we will most likely go with a travel system. What do you ladies think about Chicco? I live in new York so we actually have all 4 seasons. The only time that we really have humidity is in the months of July and august.

hi Rosie! We just bought the Chicco Keyfit 30 and love it (haven't used it yet as this is our first, but very excited to bring it home :haha:) I looked at several other brands but felt it was overall the best choice for us. We are in Georgia so also get all 4 seasons here.

:flower:


----------



## southerngal2

rottpaw- just checked out the Chicco Keyfit 30, it looks very nice. Added it to my list of maybes.


----------



## rottpaw

The things I liked about that particular stroller system were safety (it's also reputed to be consumer reports' #1 rated travel system, but I have not independently confirmed that since I am not a CR subscriber), size (slightly smaller/lighter than other competing models like Graco), features (the carseat is rated for infants as low as 4lbs I believe, and has padded inserts to cushion smaller little ones the first few weeks/months), and the recommendations I got from friends. The only real argument I heard against it is that the 30lb rating may not hold "true" if the child grows taller than the seat before he or she is 30lbs, but I'm less concerned about that issue. We'll be buying a convertible seat eventually anyway, and it's not like we'll still be carrying the child in the carrier or anything once he's that size :haha: I also just felt the Chicco was more solidly put together when we handled both at the store, but that's JMHO. 

Enjoy shopping! There are definitely lots to choose from and many good options!


----------



## lisaf

I have a current subscription with CR... it does appear to be the top rated car seat!
Its overal rating was at the top of the very good range for the infant seats over 22lbs
It got excellent for fit with the LATCH system and ease of use, got very good on crash protection and seatbelt fit.

The next best rated one for over 30lbs is the Combi Shuttle

Chicco Keyfit (under 22lbs) is the top of that range too.
The next best one is the Maxi Cosi Mico (under 22lbs) .. highest rated one to get an Excellent crash protection rating... it got very good on ease of use and LATCH fit, but only got a good rating for seatbelt fit.
(This is the one I am considering)

I have to say the LATCH and Seatbelt fit rating kind of depend a little on the car, don't they? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and for some reason they list Orbit as a safety risk but don't rate it for crash protection etc... wonder why?


----------



## JNA

Im really glad I found this site because I had no idea how to pick a car seat or stroller


----------



## rottpaw

Interesting on the orbit - they are so expensive you would think there would at least not be safety issues (?). Thanks Lisa for sharing the consumer reports info!


----------



## lisaf

so I looked further and the G2 they came out with got their approval.. 
The regular Orbit is still being sold but not made anymore.

Apparently they did their own tests and the seat came out of the base during a 30mph crash 2/6 times. The company was upset with their rating, insisted they passed government standards etc. But CR won't change their findings (understandably!)
So there is the NEW one thats better! :)


----------



## lisaf

if you guys want me to look anything else up, let me know! :)


----------



## RosieCheeks

thanks Lisa for the info.


----------



## rottpaw

Wow thanks Lisa! Geez I hope there are not any others that pop out of the base. That is super scary! 30 mph is not even that fast considering a lot of crashes happen at faster speeds. Yikes!

I may try to put our stroller together today. It's been so cold here for two weeks that hubby's been cooped up, so he's playing golf today LOL. We'll see if I get around to it; have friends coming over later so I need to get the house ready for that first. 

Happy weekend all!


----------



## lisaf

Well one reason CR tests the carseats its to check for separation... and no other car seats got the 'do not buy' rating! :)
I think its true that most carseats are safer than many other products because they're so closely monitored by the government.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks so much for the consumer report info lisa!


----------



## Chantibug

hey ladies, happy monday... :/ 
I am literally about to fall asleep at work, and it doesn't help that I have a neck pillow at my desk (I use it to sit on when my spd acts up)... so I'v ebeen eyeing it and considering laying down a sec........ lol 

hope y'all had a good weekend though - we took the kids to the parade in dowtown and I spent yesterday cleaning and resting in equal parts :)


----------



## RosieCheeks

Chantel - Tell me about the taking a nap part. I just want to close my office door, turn off the lights and put my head on the desk. I thought that the second trimester was supposed to be better energy wise.


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi girls - can I join u?

Read back just a few pages - have to say we used a chicco system with Megan & loved it. Hers only went to 22 lbs though - now they all go to 30lbs which would have been nicer! They dont fit in the front of a shopping cart though - I had to put it in the main part and put food around her.


----------



## Chantibug

Rosie, I think in the entire 2ndtri I had maybe 2 weeks of energy :/ I hope it gets better for you though!


----------



## lisaf

I used to nap at work, lol!!! I got quite good at it actually!! I could nap a little with my head propped up (I'd hold my head up with a hand at my forehead as if shading my eyes/concentrating/stressing) and hold a pen in my other hand over my work. 
Then, once or twice, I'd close my door, put a sweater/sweat shirt on my desk for a pillow, cross my arms and put my head down... then if someone knocked or opened my door, I'd use my arms to sweep the sweater to the floor and bold upright.
NEVER got busted :haha:
(I should add I have a sleep disorder that causes me to be sleepy during the daytime so... um.. yeah.. that makes it totally justifiable, right? :rofl:)

Daisy - thanks for the tip about Chicco! I wish that was something they'd put on the boxes to tell you about the seats! Though I guess thats another thing to test at the baby store.. put their car seats on their own carts and see if it works?

I'm still not sold on getting a 30lb seat, lol... there is no way I will want to carry the kid in that seat at 30lbs, you know? Also... its possible if your kid is tall that they will outgrow it before the weight limits, right?
SO frustrating!!!! Why dont' they just rent these things to you? So you can switch brands if you want, upgrade to a 30lb one if you want, and you can just opt out of it early if you like the convertible seats sooner than you thought you would!


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome DaisyBee! :)


----------



## rottpaw

RosieCheeks said:


> Chantel - Tell me about the taking a nap part. I just want to close my office door, turn off the lights and put my head on the desk. I thought that the second trimester was supposed to be better energy wise.

Hang in there! I did not actually start to feel a lot more energy till about 18-20 weeks, but I'm still feeling pretty good at 27, so you should get a good 2 months of feeling good anyway!


----------



## DaisyBee

Well Megan turned 1 year Dec 2nd & she just had her 12 mo dr appt last wed. She was 30 1/2" tall and 21 lbs 1oz. So I dont know what the max height of the chiccos/infant seats are - but she had the 22lb seat & there was no way she would still fit in that carseat even a month ago. We have been buying & returning convertable carseats for the past 1 1/2 months & think we are finally keeping this last one we bought (britax marathon 70) We havent actually taken the infant carrier out of the car since last summer maybe? Cant remember when we last used it that way. It fits great in our vehicle though & was much easier to figure out than these convertables rear facing. I assumed with the greater weight limit it would have more height as well? But maybe its the same? So if she could have gotten longer use out of a bigger (30lb) Chicco that would have been great!

Anyway its been a major pain trying to get the convertable carseats figured out -as we want her still rear facing & they seem to be best forward facing. SO trying to get them installed properly in the car & then get her buckled in correctly has been lots of time & work. The infant seat was such a breeze compared to what we've been going through. One of these convertable carseats I spent over 10 minutes in a parking lot trying to get her buckled correctly -and it was like 10 degrees that day - we were both freezing!!


----------



## lisaf

Daisy - thanks for the info!
I don't think the 30lb seats are any bigger. I think the size limit is in relation to the top of their head not going over the top of the seat? Either that or with the straps not being below the top of the shoulders.
I've heard Britax are the best all-around from parents I know. Consumer Reports rates the convertible seats based on rear-facing and forward-facing installation... I think it was a First Years brand that topped the list, but Britax got great ratings too.


----------



## southerngal2

I just went to the Britax website and they have a stroller system B-Ready. It looks really neat. Kinda like the stroller Lisaf got. 
I'm going to look into this one. Check reviews and things. If it all checks out, this will probably be the one I get.


----------



## lisaf

That one looks pretty neat! Lots of similar features to mine!
Only downsides I can see to that one vs. the one I got is that the wheels don't come off as easy for slimmer storage (but it might be smaller when folded than mine, couldn't find those details) and that you're limited to 1 carseat choice.
Now that may be a huge + with how confusing car seat choices are! Lol!

Neat stroller though! And I love that it can be a double stroller if needed!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes for $280 it better be the best! It was easier to install - but still needed a small towel or blanket underneath for it to be totally sturdy. The one we tried ended up needing a huge blanket rolled underneath and dh wrestling with it for over an hour just trying to get it in correctly!

With Megan's infant carseat - it was also a matter of just shoulders/arm room for her not fitting anymore. I cant imagine putting her in a convertable when she was newborn though! I was induced at 37 weeks for high bp - and she weighed 5 lbs 14oz when born & was 5lbs 5oz when we first put her in the carseat to take her home. The carseat looked HUGE that day. When she was outgrowing it I was thinking how small it was! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I think if I had a baby under 7lbs (and especially smaller than 6lbs!) I'd totally want the infant seat too!
But since my brother and I were both over 9lbs (10 days late each) and my sister was 8lbs (induced at 8 days late) ... well... unless there is any unforseen early labor, I think I'll have a big baby on my hands! :rofl:

I do think the infant seat will be easiest when their heads are still all floppy.. I just figure they'll outgrow it fast and wish I could just skip to the convertible.

And most carseats have a bit of trouble with the incline. They usually recommend cutting one of those foam pool noodles (or buying one of the ones made for car seats)
Or getting one of these suckers which I hear work great!
https://www.amazon.com/SafeFit-50050-Car-Seat-Leveler/dp/B000058DOB/ref=pd_bxgy_ba_img_b

I think its just that all car seats are a bit different, and they have to make sure it can fit ALL of them, so ones that are flatter than yours would have trouble with no easy fix if they made it fit yours perfectly, you know?

Remember though... when our parents had us, they didn't have infant seats! All car seats faced forward and they did just fine! :rofl: Now it would be 'criminal' to do that!


----------



## DaisyBee

My aunts all were telling me how there kids were all around 10lbs and they all had natural births - I started freaking out then. Then 2 weeks later my dr told me how high bp makes the baby not grow as well - so I had lots of ultrasounds to show growth & the placenta & fluid level. The day I went in to be induced was the day of my last ultrasound & according to that she wasnt growing. They anticipated that she would be between 4 1/2-5 lbs. So when they announced her weight after she was born I cried cause I was happy she was bigger than they thought. I was soo worried that she was going to be that small!

The noodle & that thing from amazon would have worked with this britax - but not with a couple of others. It wouldnt have been big enough. Which when the carseat has to be tilted that much - noone can fit in the front seat - LOL


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. yes some brands are famous for not fitting well in anything but a van or SUV... I have a compact sedan so from what I've read, Britax is supposed to fit well in most cars.
The Combi Coccorro is supposed to be nice and compact too and fits in lots of small cars.

We'll be doing a center-seat installation (if possible I suppose) so hopefully we won't lose leg room!
The thing about the Britax is the price tag kills me! We'll need to buy 2 I'm sure or else be constantly swapping/installing them which will eventually lead to sloppy installations I'm sure! :(
We'll have to buy at least 2 bases for the infant seat too... so the costs just add up fast! :(


----------



## DaisyBee

Yeah - the cost is crazy. We are figuring though that its the most important thing we could buy for her. So we figure we'll just spend less on xmas presents as she likes the paper best anyway!


----------



## lisaf

lol... is it wrong to register for the convertible seat on my baby registry?
When/if I get it... I'm thinking of returning it for store credit, so when I'm actually ready for it, I can go back and get it and if it doesn't work, I can still exchange etc...
is that totally tacky?


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi girls just thought I would join you if thats ok! :flower: I have been looking at infant carriers/car seats too. I think I am going to end up selling my car in a few months so I can get a bigger one!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi DarlingMe!:hi:

Wow, if it is this complicated picking out car seats and strollers, how am I going to pick out a crib and cradle? Bottles and a swing? A pediatrician? I think I'm getting overwhelmed!


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> lol... is it wrong to register for the convertible seat on my baby registry?
> When/if I get it... I'm thinking of returning it for store credit, so when I'm actually ready for it, I can go back and get it and if it doesn't work, I can still exchange etc...
> is that totally tacky?

erm.. why not just ask for gift cards to the store you want the car seat from? I mean, no it's not 'tacky' if the buyer doesn't know, but if it's like, someone you will see fairly regularly and they notice the carseat you use is not the one they bought (that you asked for) they might feel bad, and esp if they get the balls to ask where it is and you tell them.. then they will want to know "well did i buy the more expensive one and she got more out of is? or what?" ..


----------



## Chantibug

DarlingMe said:


> Hi girls just thought I would join you if thats ok! :flower: I have been looking at infant carriers/car seats too. I think I am going to end up selling my car in a few months so I can get a bigger one!

hi! congrats :) as long as you have at least a 4 door, traveling with just one kid is easy.. i only am saying anything because when i got pregnant with my second DS I traded in my car and bought an SUV... totally unnecessary and the car payment sucked, esp. when on maternity leave! :nope: Now that I'm having another we traded up to a larger SUV that seats 6 but honestly, the first trade up was not wise because the SUV was the same size as my old car, just higher up! lol.


----------



## Chantibug

southerngal2 said:


> Hi DarlingMe!:hi:
> 
> Wow, if it is this complicated picking out car seats and strollers, how am I going to pick out a crib and cradle? Bottles and a swing? A pediatrician? I think I'm getting overwhelmed!


LOL! It shouldnt be complicated at all. This is my third time and with everything else going on in life I can't be bothered with extra worries .. so I have none :) 

I think it depends on what type of person you are. I've very laid back about it because I know they are safe because they are so closely regulated so I pick out a design I like and poof, done! :) 

Same for *crib.* You absolutely cannot buy an unsafe crib for your baby in the store (barring any recalls later! -- always register your baby products!).

Cradle was "gasp" the same one DH slept in as a baby.. Oh no!! LOL.. but it's sturdy and strong and no open slats, etc. so it's basically the same as is sold today but solid wood instead of plastic. 

*Bottles,* that's a gamble... you can't know in advance which ones baby will prefer, so your best bet is to get several brands/types of nipples. Both my boys liked playtex drop ins which i am SO greatful for because I hateeeeee washing bottles! 

*Swings* are all pretty much the same, depends again on theme/what you like, and then some are simple and go back and forth and others go side to side as well (we got this kind as thats how the baby is rocked in a chair or something so i wanted the swing to mimic that). 

*Pediatrician,* that's easy for some and like taking the SATs for others.. haha... For me, I called while in the hospital (!), said I just had a baby and asked if they would see my son.. Took him in and loved the lady and so my 3rd is definitely going there... Another friend of mine though went somewhere and the ped. made her feel badly about how she parents (AP, BF, etC) so she drives 40 min. out of the way for a dr. she is on the same page as. 


don't worry yourself over it - and don't feel bad if you make a quick decision :)


----------



## southerngal2

Chantibug- This is my third time also so you would think I wouldn't worry so much, but I do!


----------



## lisaf

Chantibug said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> lol... is it wrong to register for the convertible seat on my baby registry?
> When/if I get it... I'm thinking of returning it for store credit, so when I'm actually ready for it, I can go back and get it and if it doesn't work, I can still exchange etc...
> is that totally tacky?
> 
> erm.. why not just ask for gift cards to the store you want the car seat from? I mean, no it's not 'tacky' if the buyer doesn't know, but if it's like, someone you will see fairly regularly and they notice the carseat you use is not the one they bought (that you asked for) they might feel bad, and esp if they get the balls to ask where it is and you tell them.. then they will want to know "well did i buy the more expensive one and she got more out of is? or what?" ..Click to expand...

Well, I kind of have the same thoughts on the swing... your kid may hate it or it may break but you won't know that in time to return after a baby shower and to let the baby use it.
I WANT the one I'm going to register for... but I don't want it to be a waste because I got it so far before the baby can use it and see how it works for us etc... 

I think the fact that I'm suspecting its tacky means it probably is... but I'm not sure its worth potentially wasting all that money just because I don't want to be tacky :haha:


----------



## lisaf

southern - oh yes, I have to agree about the bottles... all my friends carefully researched and selected a brand of bottle then stocked up. Then their baby hated that brand and they had to go buy a new one. 
I just HOPE my LO likes playtex drop-ins because they are the BEST to use from a parent perspective (well, at least as a babysitter they ROCKED).


----------



## DaisyBee

We used many types of bottles before finding one that worked for Megan. It had the most pieces to wash of course! LOL

She hated her swing - never got any use out of it. She also never got enough use out of her bumbo chair or jumperoo or outfits that were 3mo size or smaller. It was snow & cold when she was born & the only time I had her in anything but a sleeper was xmas & she was totally uncomfortable so I felt bad. 

I think the infant seat & stroller were easy to pick out. Its these convertables that had us all in a tizzy!

We never got a ped. - the dr that saw Megan at the hospital when she was born - we asked if she was available & she accepted us. The nurses had told us that ped. wasnt accepting new clients - but she made an exception. We havent always seen eye-to-eye though & we've thought about finding a new one as we are moving outside of town anyway. Thinking about just seeing if a family dr would see my kids?

We liked rounded corners on the cribs - and so it was easy to just pick out a style after that. We liked the espresso color so got the crib & shorter long dresser that would also work as a changing table when she was smaller.

My only big decisions this time are if Megan will go into a bed & the baby sleep in her crib or if we need to buy a 2nd crib. We are going to play it by ear and see how she is doing by late spring and then make a decision.


----------



## lisaf

Daisy Bee - I'm betting you ended up with Dr. Browns then? :haha: Thats what both my friends ended up with too! I'm still holding out hope for the Playtex drop-ins but thats my fall-back plan! (I think both friends needed the slower flow that Dr. Browns does... goes slower than any of the other brands!) I would just opt in for Dr. Browns from the start, but all those pieces... eek! I want to avoid it if I can :haha:

I love the dresser/changing table combos... but I'm getting a free dresser that is too high for a changing table so I'll probably end up buying one.. maybe get a cheap one on craigslist?
I know that drop-sided cribs are falling out of favor. The one I'm being handed down is a lovely one, not recalled etc, still safe.
I'm also hoping to get the cradle that my mom used with me as a baby. My only fears is what if its not safe anymore, but not sure what to look for?


----------



## JNA

When is everyone planning on having their baby shower?


----------



## DaisyBee

No - actually playtex ventairs. We had tried Avent, a different playtex one, gerber, & evenflo. They were all too fast for Megan as a newborn since she was born early & she was choking on them. We tried later to convert her or use some of the other bottles & she would have nothing of it. The ventairs have 2 pieces that come off the bottom besides the top pieces. I never knew Dr. Browns was slower - thats good to know for this time!

We hadnt planned on using a cradle or basinett - our idea was to just put her right in the crib. Well when we got home from the hospital we realized we didnt want her in her room yet so dh made a run to walmart at midnight since that was all that was open when we realized this - LOL We ended up with a $50 basinett - not sure if we will use it again. It didnt seem the most comfy thing - and Megan didnt sleep well in it. We moved her to her crib at 10 weeks & she started sleeping better & think some of it was the comfort of the mattress vs. the cheap basinett. (Besides that she is a light sleeper & would wake at any noise dh & I made).


----------



## Chantibug

I started with dr browns last time and had to use them for about 3 mo. then my son let us switch to drop ins. what a nightmare, I contstantly lost pieces..ugh.. lol
i think the drop side cribs arent even made anymore due to safety issues.. which is a shame b/c we had that kind with my oldest and it was SO convenient to get him in bed without waking him :) 
i think as long as it is sturdy, not rotted/falling apart and rough edges/nails/screws etc arent poking out anywhere and of course a fitting mattress and that rule w/ the slat-spacing it is ok.


----------



## DaisyBee

I had 2 showers with Megan. I was due with her Dec. 23rd last year & I had a shower in Oct and the other in early November.

I think that the October one was better timing. I was waiting to buy things til after the showers & then I felt rushed towards the end buying last minute things that I hadnt received at the showers.

My showers were full of socks - I had like 50 pairs of tiny baby socks & most of them she never wore. I didnt have receipts for any of them either - maybe everyone was regifting? :rofl: I did get lots of useful nice things too -but still laugh over all of the socks!


----------



## Chantibug

JNA said:


> When is everyone planning on having their baby shower?

:( 

I'm not having one as this is my third. I wanted one, or a 'sprinkle' , but the only people i thought would host it for me -my mom and my MIL - both say it is taboo even though this baby is the first girl. I considered throwing a diaper shower or something for myself , but have received mixed reactions on it and was told people would come if it wasnt hosted by ME... and i had thought that mid jan. would be best to have it so its too late at this point... DH and I planned this baby and we have most that we need anyway so it's not a huge deal .


----------



## Chantibug

DaisyBee said:


> My only big decisions this time are if Megan will go into a bed & the baby sleep in her crib or if we need to buy a 2nd crib. We are going to play it by ear and see how she is doing by late spring and then make a decision.

oo that's a tough one! Are thy going to share a room or have their own? Cribs aren't really cheap... is the one she has now a convertible? If not, maybe buy a convertible so at least when the time comes for her to be in a toddler bed you won't have wasted money....


----------



## lisaf

I think my friend got tons of socks at her shower too!! Lol.. partly my fault I will admit since I did a game involving lots of socks. I got her different sizes though, so maybe some will get good use? :haha:

I don't know when they plan on throwing my shower... but I'm hoping its not too late. There is a Baby Expo on March 19th near me that I want to go to... but if I haven't had my showers yet I won't be able to get much! :(
March seems like good timing for a May due date (and due very early May... )
I'm sure I'll have at least 2 showers then something at work too... yikes! The work one will probably be last though and wait until I'm almost ready to go on leave.

Whats the rule on slat-spacing? Is it as important before they can roll over etc?


----------



## Chantibug

eep i honestly don't know! something about how far apart they have to be spaced in a crib, so i would go with that guideline in a cradle.. one down fall to cradle... cradle bumpers are hard to find (well maybe not in Cali! Y'all have everything! LOL) and expensive. We have only ONE STORE in my COUNTY (and its the longest in florida...) that sells cradle Bumpers (sheets are everywhere) for less than $75 new. :/Good thing we got a neutral one last time 'round cause we're not buying new ones!


----------



## DaisyBee

Even when babies cant roll - they still scoot. I was amazed at how much megan could move even in the early weeks!

We do have a convertible crib right now. We are moving this weekend to a new house & right now arent sure what the sleeping arrangements are going to be. The house has 2 bedrooms up & 2 bedrooms down. So - do they share a room on the same floor as us? Does one or both have separate rooms in the basement? Megan is still a REALLY light sleeper & I'm not sure if she would be able to even share a room. We moved her into her room at 10 weeks but maybe the next baby wouldnt need to move that quickly? Hard to say. I can see when Megan would be a little older sharing a room & handling it - but sharing with a baby?


----------



## DaisyBee

My dh's cousins have had baby showers even when it wasnt their 1st baby. Its seemed to have better response when it was for a different sex - and also when it was held AFTER the baby was born & then you call it something different. Everyone wants to see the baby & ended up bringing presents.


----------



## lisaf

I'm emailing my mom about the cradle stuff with a list to check on it! :) Thanks!

I did a quick check and babiesrus online has tons of cradle bedding/bumper sets! :)
I think the cradle pad/mattress is going to be the killer though... there is a $20 one with poor reviews and a $119 one with great reviews :dohh:


----------



## Chantibug

DaisyBee said:


> My dh's cousins have had baby showers even when it wasnt their 1st baby. Its seemed to have better response when it was for a different sex - and also when it was held AFTER the baby was born & then you call it something different. Everyone wants to see the baby & ended up bringing presents.

yes, I considered this too, but - and i might be wierd or something lol- I dont like the idea of ALL the family and friends coming for like a baby meet n greet thing because they will ALL want to hold her which might be overwhelming.. plus we're trying out BFing so we're tryin to limit guests in the first several weeks to only an hour stay at a time and only 2 or 3at a time. And I would HAVE to let all hold her because they'd be bringing gifts, haha..

I'm still holding out hope that my mom or MIL will change their minds (prolly not my MIL b/c she threw us our engagement party and has taken us fully-paid for on trips to see family in NY a few times, so she's done a lot... my mom is just cheap and unreliable like an old car. LOL).


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> I'm emailing my mom about the cradle stuff with a list to check on it! :) Thanks!
> 
> I did a quick check and babiesrus online has tons of cradle bedding/bumper sets! :)
> I think the cradle pad/mattress is going to be the killer though... there is a $20 one with poor reviews and a $119 one with great reviews :dohh:

REALLY?!?! OOO I will have to check , would be nice to get a cheap girly set if i can then!!


----------



## Chantibug

DaisyBee said:


> Even when babies cant roll - they still scoot. I was amazed at how much megan could move even in the early weeks!
> 
> We do have a convertible crib right now. We are moving this weekend to a new house & right now arent sure what the sleeping arrangements are going to be. The house has 2 bedrooms up & 2 bedrooms down. So - do they share a room on the same floor as us? Does one or both have separate rooms in the basement? Megan is still a REALLY light sleeper & I'm not sure if she would be able to even share a room. We moved her into her room at 10 weeks but maybe the next baby wouldnt need to move that quickly? Hard to say. I can see when Megan would be a little older sharing a room & handling it - but sharing with a baby?


ooo. yea i would be torn i think with 2 up 2 down.. either way you wont be on the same floor as one of the kids... i think i would keep my room downstairs and have baby room in a while, then megan her own downstairs as well.. and as baby is ready for own room move megan to her own upstairs (so she is not alone downstairs...). 
We have a split floor plan, but single level. My boys had their own rooms until about 3 months ago when westarted turning the 3year old's into the nursery. We plan to have Natalie sleep in her cradle in our room for the first 6 weeks and then move her to her own room (which is what we did with Jacob, the now-3 yr old). 
I think even now alight sleeper can handle sharing a room, because they do eventually get used to it, but in my personal views I wouldnt do that to my kid if i absolutely didnt have to and it sounds like you don't have to, so why bother the poor girl? LOL...


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> Whats the rule on slat-spacing? Is it as important before they can roll over etc?

Distances between crib/cradle slats should be no more that 2 3/8 inches.


----------



## lisaf

I'm so frustrated that all crib sets come with bumpers, lol!! You're not supposed to use them, so why should I pay for them?
And by the time the kid is old enough to be ok with a bumper, they use them to help climb out! :dohh:

I'm having trouble finding a bedding set that I like which suits our theme


----------



## southerngal2

What's your theme lisa?


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> I'm so frustrated that all crib sets come with bumpers, lol!! You're not supposed to use them, so why should I pay for them?
> And by the time the kid is old enough to be ok with a bumper, they use them to help climb out! :dohh:
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a bedding set that I like which suits our theme

 i dont understand... you're finding cribs that come with bumper sets? 

i'm a 'bad' mommy.... my kids got the bumpers in their cribs from the beginning..


what's your theme? We're doing disney princess since it's super girly and given where we live the disney thing makes sense :) and i'm so glad because walmart sells ALL the princess stuff we need and they are super cheap :)


----------



## DaisyBee

We never did a theme - just did brown & pink so its easy to mix & match & then we never had to buy a set of anything. You arent supposed to use the quilt either - so I just bought a nice baby blanket for the back of the chair.

The girls with the shower after the baby was born - they both waited til the babies were 3mo - so it wasnt overwhelming & in that new phase time.

Thats an idea with keeping Megan on the same floor as us til the baby is ready to move - dont want megan to realize thats why she had to change rooms though and think she might pick up on that? I wish she wasnt as light of sleeper as then we would have them share. She seriously is the lightest sleeper I've EVER seen! She is very sensitive girl though - she hears & sees everything. Her dr calls her "nosy" LOL She hears our neighbors drive up even before I do. DH shut one of the dresser drawers in our room last night & it woke her up (and she is in her own room with the door closed). We dont tiptoe around her - but she's never gotten used to any noises. I still have white noise playing in her room trying to drown out some of the sounds. My hope is she will magically be ok with sharing a room by next fall! Who knows!


----------



## lisaf

I kind of fell in love with a Dr. Seuss theme! :) I was going to avoid the theme but after I saw that idea I just loved it.
We may not do an overload of it, just sort of an inspiration-thing... I haven't even started on it yet, lol! It may just end up being bright colors/wacky things... not sure.
I ADORE the murals I've seen, but don't think I should do one... I'll probably do some wall hangings myself somehow.. I'm pretty artsy, just need to find inspiration!

We find out the sex tomorrow and I don't think it will change my mind either way, but you never know.

Here is the link to the search I did... there are plenty of bumper/blanket/sheet sets!


----------



## lisaf

Oh... and I meant that all the crib bedding sets come with bumpers... so when they're super expensive sets, I want to opt out of the bumper since it 'shoudln't' be used anyway :)


----------



## MrsWez

I am going to get one of these when the time comes.

https://www.amazon.com/BreathableBaby-Breathable-Safer-Bumper-Cribs/dp/B0013FGWD0/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292358980&sr=1-1

And I don't know what travel system I'm going to get yet, the ones I really like are soo expensive and we don't have many baby stores here. I might go out of town for it.


----------



## southerngal2

Dr Seuss! What a wonderful idea for a theme! I don't think I've ever seen anyone do a nursery with Dr Seuss!
I'd love to see pics when you've got it all complete!


----------



## lisaf

mine will probably not be very spectacular.. but google Dr. Seuss nursery and go to google images... its STUNNING!


----------



## Chantibug

wow I agree, the Seuss theme/inspiration sounds awesome! I bet the baby will love it with all the colors! (well after the black/white phase haha). 
I didnt see a link post? 
when is your appt to find out? how exciting... any 'gut' feelings? 

oh and for megan , maybe when the time comes - since it is a while off - you could just play up the excitement of her getting a new room and let her pick out paint color or decor or something for it? For our boys, the special thing we did was to build them bunkbeds (well a loft and used the regular twin bed as the bottom bed in an L-shaped set up) with neat rope lighting along the bottom and a regular staricase (instead of a ladder), so by the time we were ready to move the little one out of his room he was excited about sharing with his brother. . and now they LOVE sharing a room and don't even think about Natalie's room.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa, makes me mad too. I don't want to pay for bumpers or a quilt when I can't use them. I'm just buying a fitted crib sheet and crib skirt.


----------



## lisaf

Here's some google images of Dr. Seuss themed nurseries!!
https://www.google.com/images?q=dr....&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=797
The great thing is that the Cat in the Hat is black and white! :) So it will still be of interest in the early stages!

We find out the sex tomorrow.. appointment is at 9am PST. I would say my gut feeling is girl... but I'm kind of afraid its just wishful thinking :haha: Had 3 dreams total... 1 where they told me it was a boy and I cried (this was at about 6 weeks pregnant).... 1 where we had a baby girl, and then just last night I had one where I dreamt my OB told me it was a girl and I had to decide if I should tell my DH or act surprised at our ultrasound.
I know I'll adjust and be just as happy... but I know I WILL cry if its a boy :dohh:


----------



## DaisyBee

How exciting you have your u/s tomorrow!!!! Oh I remember how I felt before Megan's - I was a nervous wreck! (And afraid I would pee myself!) FX for a girl for you then!!!! It was amazing to see the chambers of the heart and all the fingers & toes,etc. Have fun!

DH & I dont care what sex we are having - anyone else have preferences?

We have a breatheable bumper for Megan - its dark brown & works well with her dark brown crib. She has pink sheets & pink with brown polkadot sheets & a pink crib skirt.

Dr Seuss is a cute idea!!

Good idea too about playing up how fun a new room will be! How old were your kids when you started a bunk bed?


----------



## RosieCheeks

WOW, you guys went through 4 pages! I am missing out. Its really hard for me to get on while at work since I am not supposed to be on the internet.

Regarding the car seats, we are really looking into Chico. I think I will take a drive to BRU this weekend to test some out.

We haven't really decided on a theme since we are waiting for Jan 3rd for the 20 week scan. 

I haven't really looked at bedding and crib sets yet either due to the fact that I want to see what happens at the 20 week scan.

DH and I really don't have a preference but I feel in my heart that every mommy deserves a little girl! Everyone who sees me says boy and I have felt boy right from the begining. I know that I will be excited either way but I think deep down inside I want a little girly! It started off as me saying that I wanted a boy but just recently I started kind of changing how I feel. No one knows and I would never say anything. I definately know that DH will be jumping for joy if its a boy.

Anyway, can't wait to hear what your having Lisa.


----------



## DarlingMe

Wow busy thread today! I wanted to add for the crib slats, if you can fit a can of soda in between them they are too large/far apart. That helped me visualize it a little better. 

The convertible cribs look great but it seems like the package to transfer them to a toddler bed or a larger bed is a couple hundred dollars! I was looking at them originally but I decided its not worth it because of the large price to change them over anyhow. If one we like ends up being a convertible I am not sure if we would use it! 

Lisa I cant believe how far along you are! I was thinking I cant believe she has a theme then I realized you were almost 20 weeks! I hope you get on team pink with your scan!


----------



## lisaf

darlingme - thanks, lol.. its crazy how time is flying!!! I really wasn't going to do a theme, but fell in love with the concept... now if I can just justify the cost of everything it will take to pull a concept together :dohh: Lots of crafts projects which end up costing more than the ready-made stuff etc, llol!!

thanks for the tip on the soda can! that does help a lot!! Though from what I read, the size is to keep their heads from slipping through?!! Ok, I know they squeeze out a birth canal and there are premies, but um... I just don't see how a baby's head can fit through a soda-can sized opening :haha: Crazy!

I agree with you about the convertible crib conversion costs... BUT I found a TON of cribs that came with the toddler rail... you still had to pay for the full-sized bed conversion but I wouldn't have room for a full-sized bed in my kids rooms any time that we were living in this house. There was an awesome furniture set at Walmart.com ($0.97 shipping) The crib, plus change table, plus small dresser (probably night-stand size) were only $250 total I think? Then get a closet organizer from Home Depot for $80 and you're set! that crib came with the toddler conversion too.


----------



## DarlingMe

Sounds awesome for the crib set! Thats great you were able to find one with a little hunting. I know we were looking at somethings that I had found online at Target yesterday and they looked great online, but felt really cheap/unsturdy in person. Some Graco stuff and safety first, both cheaper brands but supposed to be safe! So I think anything I decide on I want to see it in person first, then I can always find it cheaper online. We have a really nice dresser that was an extra piece from our bedroom set that we are going to use as a changer so I think we just need a good crib & basinette. The closet organizer is a good idea too! I didnt even think about that yet!

It is funny about the slats. Seems so small but we have all seen the TV shows where the kid gets his head stuck in the railing that is half the size of his head!


----------



## LadyofRohan

I haven't even started looking at furniture yet :wacko:

I have looked at crib bedding and already know what I want though. I think we're going to go with a farm animal theme, which could be for a boy or a girl. For the first few months at least the nursery is basically just going to be for show because we plan on using an Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper until the baby outgrows it....so the baby won't be in his/her crib until later on anyway. I can't wait to start decorating the nursery though :happydance:


----------



## southerngal2

lisa- What time is your scan? I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see if you are having a boy or girl.


----------



## lisaf

my scan is in an hour!! EEP!!!! can hardly stand it!!!

LadyofRohan - my friend got that co-sleeper.. then her son hated it :dohh: She ended up putting him in the bassinette that came on her pack n play then transitioning him to a crib. One of those things you can never predict if your kid will like or not!

DarlingMe - I'm actually getting a hand-me-down crib (still safe, all parts, from family, not recalled etc etc etc). BUT, I know exactly what you mean about the cribs looking cheap in person. Before I got offered this free crib, I came to the conclusion that there isn't much difference between a $300 crib and a $500-600 crib so I decided to go cheap, :haha: I've heard a lot of comments/reviews that state the crib looked so beat up by the time they were ready to switch to a toddler bed that they bought a new one anyway :dohh: It really stinks that most stores don't have a lot in stock for you to check out in person.


----------



## MissFox

Can't wait to hear what you're having Lisa! And I think that you should tell whoever is planning your shower that you want it it be a week (or two) before the expo! That way you can make sure to get anything that you need. I was given an awesome babyshower book and it says the most "appropriate" time to hold it is 6-8 weeks before your due date. So go for right before the expo! 
As for the nursery themes- we're team PINK so I found some bedding that's great! It's purple and has flowers and butterflies! So the theme so far is "SUGAR PLUM" also the theme of my baby shower. I really want to have people understand that I want PURPLE things, lol! And it's so hard to find.


----------



## Chantibug

I've never heard of having to buy a conversion part to make a convertible crib a toddler bed... Our's was just "ok, take off side rail ,put on toddler rail.." lol.. ? And that's with a $400 one from Toys R Us 4 years ago, and now going cheap and got a $200 one from Target (had a sale w/ a free changingtable to match!)... Speaking of Target -- IDK if all are doing this, but out of season crib sheet on sale for $5.88 (mostly girly at my Target, woohoo)... and Toys R Us (again idk if national) has diapers 2/$35 for the bulk size (we got a size 1 which has 192 diapers - a good 3 weeks!- and a NB size which had 92 . 
My husband is being wierd about some things.. a friend gave me an opened pack of NB diapers, with 3 missing , that she didnt need... and he goes "well you dont know whats on those diapers".. they are snug in there... and i had loads of leftovers from family members given to me from the first time and never thought twice about it. . 
Darling me- that's how we did it.. we found what we wanted online though and then went in the store to check it out insteadof spending hours in the stores or buying online and not liking it.
Lisa- so excited for you!! I hope you get your little girl!! 
We are having our second and last 3D/4D done on this Friday evening, trying to catch a glimpse of her face.. and invted my MIL, mom, sister, SILs and DH's 'nana' to come see.. and our boys will be there and it will be their first time seeing an u/s so should be cool!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Chanti- I'm going to go and check it out at the Target here. Maybe they have some neutral things.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megans convertible crib we would need to buy the conversion set to switch it to the toddler bed & yes they arent cheap. Its one reason we were hoping to get by on buying her a cheaper toddler bed & putting the baby in her crib.

My brothers bought our crib & they told me the price they were willing to pay which helped us decide. We got ours at bru.

We had debated about purple for quite a while MissFox - I think its awesome for a girls room. We decided that if we went with the espresso furniture we would do pink & if we went with white furniture we would pick purple. Espresso furniture won out - hence pink!


----------



## Chantibug

We've got espresso furniture as well, and i agree that it looks great with pink. We had nice dresser/hutch and nightstand in white that we refinished and painted espresso as well...


----------



## lisaf

Well... apparently its a boy! I'm kind of disappointed to be wrong, but also disappointed in the quality of the scan... I honestly could not see what the doctor was talking about/pointing to :(


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry your scan wasn't as enjoyable as you'd hoped Lisa.

Little boys can be fun too! :)


----------



## Chantibug

aww congratulations on knowing the sex! Baby boys are tons of fun! So easy to deal with, except if you stand in the wee-zone and get peed on :) LOL 

and boys naturally protect and flock to their mama :) My husband hates it and is excited this one is a girl because both boys come to me all the time.


----------



## lisaf

lol, yet another good reason its a boy! My husband already stole all the affection from one of our cats (a girl).... lol.. don't need a daddy's girl on top of that!


----------



## luckyme225

You'll love having a little boy Lisa. My friend bought me the book "Love you forever" with my first son. It's a cute mother to son bedtime story type book.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks,... I just keep focusing on the negatives (like how DH tried to saw the house in half when he was a boy :dohh: ... or cleaning up the pee that will get EVERYWHERE in the bathroom etc, lol!)


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> You'll love having a little boy Lisa. My friend bought me the book "Love you forever" with my first son. It's a cute mother to son bedtime story type book.

I love that book! :)


----------



## Chantibug

that book makes me cry! LOL (cause its so sweet)


----------



## JNA

Congratulations Lisa!!!!!!!

I want a little boy to spoil and make a mamas boy. Do you have any pictures for us to look at of you lovely baby boy?

Once again congrats im so happy for you!!!


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> Thanks,... I just keep focusing on the negatives (like how DH tried to saw the house in half when he was a boy :dohh: ... or cleaning up the pee that will get EVERYWHERE in the bathroom etc, lol!)


aw that's normal :) We were kinda upset when DS2 was a boy , but I'm SO glad my middle one is a boy :) 

and about the pee, it will only get everywhere in the bathroom if you let it..seriously, during potty training is the perfect time to teach about lifting the seat/putting it down when done and wiping up anything with tiolet paper.. My youngest is 3 and does all of this...on that note, and obv. its a while to go, but boys do potty train later than girls so he should have more control over it hahaha.


----------



## JNA

I peed all over the house twice and im a girl. I gave my mommy millions of headaches but im still her little angel (arch angel as dad say)


----------



## lisaf

As for pictures.. .here is the potty shot... I swear the arrow is pointing to the other leg damnit! :haha:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound003.jpg

And a nice profile shot
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound004.jpg


----------



## DaisyBee

Aww - congrats on the boy Lisa even if you were hoping for a girl. I bet having a boy will grow on you. :hugs:


----------



## RosieCheeks

Aww congrats on the little boy Lisa. I know that you might be a little disappointed but hopefully it will grow on you. 

I just saw a bedding on Babies R Us that I liked. Its neutral and I love the colors. Its called Snickerdoodle. I just have to get to BRU and check it out. 

Does anyone know when we should start registering? My mom is planning on throwing me a baby shower on April 30th so I figured that maybe I can start in the end of February? Or maybe I will start an online on with a fake name and then just transfer everything over when I am ready.


----------



## lisaf

I'm starting to register now.... but there is SO much stuff to consider its going to take a while until I'm ready to tell people where I'm registered.
I'm also pretty picky... so as usual I will probably also have an Amazon registry to capture all the stuff that BRU doesn't carry.

I started my registry MONTHS ago... but realized you can't make it private and we hadn't even announced yet! So I conacted BRU and they made it private for me! It was a pain to log in each time, but when I was ready to have it no longer be a secret I emailed them and they unblocked it for me!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Lisa!! And you're right- I can't really see much in the ultra sound pictures


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks!


----------



## rottpaw

Yay Lisa! 

Don't worry. I was a little bummed when I found out we are team blue instead of pink. i really don't feel like i have any idea what to do with little boys (I had a little sister, so I feel like I am a pro at raising girls LoL!) But once you start feeling the baby really kick and tumble in there you will start to fall in love with him. I'm almost 28 weeks now and SO excited! I bought our baby his first teddy bear and we have started on the nursery, etc. and that makes it more real. Plus all our friends have little boys, so we'll be in good company. The registering is a hassle with the first child because you have NOTHING, and everything is a decision that has to be made. But we're slowly whittling that away and getting done with it and now our only big item left to purchase is the nursery furniture, which we haven't yet decided on. 

Don't worry. You'll soon be just as excited to have a little guy as you would have been for a girl!


----------



## Chantibug

We did a registry as soon as we found out the sex, which was at 16 weeks this time... even without shower plans, because we figure when people ask what we need, we can point them to the registry instead of naming off lots of random stuff :) Plus, at the time, Toys R Us had a promotion where if you register in store you get a $10 gift card :)


----------



## southerngal2

I haven't even thought about registering yet. I remember how much fun it was!
Can't wait to see what we are having so I can start picking all that out!


----------



## JNA

I started my registry today out of boredom. I have one at babies are us and Walmart because we dont have a mall in either of the towns I live in. To be honest I dont know where a babies r us is but my aunties are from big cities im sure they can find one lol. 

I felt lo move last night and it freaked me out. Monday I was trying to distinguish from gas or baby. Last night he threw a party and was all over the place. Is it normal for me to feel movement this early?


----------



## MissFox

Ive been working on my registry since I went to visit family and they all asked for one! Amazon and Target. I don't care where they get these things but they are guidelines for what I want.


----------



## lisaf

Everyone in my town will have to buy online or drive an hour out of town to buy stuff!! :( We just don't have any national baby store chains in town. Only discount store chain is a Kmart :(
I <3 Target!!! :cry:


----------



## lisaf

do any of you have opinions on hiring a doula to assist with a hospital birth? (trying to go all natural here!)
DH is fighting me on this because he thinks it should be a time for just the 2 of us... but I see it like hiring a professional to help us and not interfere with any bonding etc...


----------



## JNA

Go Lisa!!
Im contemplating natural birth. My only must have for my doula is RN licences or higher. Im actually interviewing doulas on spring break in march my dr is hooking me up with some of her friends


----------



## lisaf

I think the RN licensed ones are out of my price range :haha: Besides, my hospital won't let them practice as a medical professional... only as a support person :( In that kind of circumstance is there still an advantage to an RN-licensed one?

I don't know that I'll be able to convince DH :( I'm actually quite mad that he's putting some mental image he has of us forging through it all together, alone above my comfort and wishes etc :( We're still 'discussing' it but he does not like the idea of one :(


----------



## JNA

They are retired RN's 

Aw it sucks that he doesnt want a doula to aid you guys.
I guess he wants to be your rock and support which is really sweet of him 
Hopefullly he will change his mind if thats what you really want


----------



## lisaf

I want him to be my rock and support... but I want someone else there telling how to support me and what I need :haha: 
He has said he will kick my mom out if she tries to sneak in, but I don't want him distracted from helping me by fighting with my mom etc...

I don't know.. he thinks its some primative thing we have to struggle through together and fight our way through like some kind of rite of passage. I'm more intersted in it NOT being a struggle and being helped and supported :dohh:
I think it doesn't help that he's never heard of this and doesn't know anyone who used one :(
I have a feeling if he says no, that I might resent it later and feel like I got talked out of something I wanted/needed :(


----------



## Chantibug

JNA said:


> I started my registry today out of boredom. I have one at babies are us and Walmart because we dont have a mall in either of the towns I live in. To be honest I dont know where a babies r us is but my aunties are from big cities im sure they can find one lol.
> 
> I felt lo move last night and it freaked me out. Monday I was trying to distinguish from gas or baby. Last night he threw a party and was all over the place. Is it normal for me to feel movement this early?

Stuff on your BRU registry can be bought online and shipped to you, so it's ok if there isnt one nearby.. :) 

It is a little early for movement for a first time pregnancy, but not unheard of. I think I recall usually it is between 18-22 weeks for the first feelings. With my first it was at 18 weeks or so, second was around 20 i think, and this one was super early at around 15-16 weeks, which surprised me cause i'm packin more weight :winkwink: how exciting for those first flutters... now is the part where you get to wait for OH to be able to feel from the outside!


----------



## Chantibug

I never considered hiring a doula. For my personal preferences it just doesn't make sense. The only support person I wanted/needed has been my husband... my view is that it took the two of us alone to create the baby and the two of us alone should be there to welcome her into the world. 
I think that might be your DH's line of thought as well, and as a man he has an ego and it is probably feeling threatened by you saying you 'need' someone else. Men like to be needed and dont understand why they wouldnt be 'enough'. 
Maybe reassure him that this person is not there to over step boundaries, but is to act as an advocat for BOTH of you, so he can be focused WITH you throughout L&D. 
Honestly, I don't think anyone "needs" one, but if it will be a comfort factor for you as you do this unmedicated , I hope you can get your husband to see your views on it. :)


----------



## lisaf

Thanks... yes you got my husband's opinion pegged.
I'm just so frustrated because no matter what, we won't be alone to welcome this baby... its only the suffering/labor part that we'll be alone for, lol... when the baby arrives, there will be many many people in the room.. most of them strangers.

I get a little frustrated with him for thinking of the whole process as a bonding experience (no offense to you for thinking that way, nothing wrong with it)... I just see it that I'M the one who is going to be going through the most pain in my life... the process isn't about bonding, its about getting through it! :haha:

I do have to add that given a few friend's recent experiences in hospital births, I don't feel like our local hospital bothers to listen to your wants/concerns or even pays attention to you sometimes. And one friend had a birth that stalled and didn't progress well and doulas can offer support and advice on positions/actions to try to help with specific stages of labor etc...

I think ideally the hospital would provide this kind of support... but they don't so I see nothing weird about hiring your own support, you know?


----------



## luckyme225

Could you do Bradley method classes maybe? It will teach him how to be your coach and help you through a natural birth. I've heard of people who really liked the course. I think it sounds like a good idea but my husband and I are too much go with the flow kind of people. I might consider birthing in the tub suite at the hospital. Midwifes are pretty supportive during the labor process, do you have one you can switch to?


----------



## lisaf

From what I've heard, my hospital does not extend privelages to midwives :( 
The only Bradley classes I've found are a 45 minute drive away... and considering the classes are 12 classes, 2 hours a class once a week... thats a LOT of driving.
I'm kind of seeing the doula as a short-cut instead of having to attend all those classes :rofl: I know thats not really the point... but all those classes are just intimidating! I don't expect to get prepared for child birth in 4 hours... but 24 hours of courses? spread over 12 weeks? Yikes! :(

Oh yeah... and from the dance lessons DH and I took before our wedding.. he can't remember the correct order and count for dance steps... so I'm kind of anxious that he'll remember what to do next for labor support... and I do not need to argue with him over that kind of thing at a moment like that ! (though the extensive courses would help him remember better I suppose... hmmm)


----------



## RosieCheeks

I personally feel that it's an intimate moment for the parents but it also depends on the person. If you are planning on going on an all natural birth than maybe a doula is better for you than let's say your husband. They know the ways to calm you and speak to you to make you comfortable. 

I have a high school friend that have recently started chatting again on facebook and she is a doula. She wants to know if she can be my doula. I don't really want to offend her and just say no. What can I say to her that won't upset her but I can still get my point across that I don't want anyone in the room except DH.

In my case, I just want it to be DH and I and I will be getting an epidural. I don't tolerate pain very well and I am already starting to dread the labor.


----------



## cheree89

I think that I will look into getting a doula. There have been several published medical studies showing that doula assisted births have a higher percentage of successful vaginal births (vs. ending in C-section), shorter labors, less stressful labors (stress level of the mother was lower). I don't have the references in front of me, but they are pretty convincing (not just a mess of stats that could be read either way). 

Congrats on Team Blue Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

cheree - the stats were amazing when I looked at them too!

Rosie - I guess I just see the moment of birth as the intimate moment, not the laboring part :shrug: and even then there are going to be strangers in the room... you may not know your doctor or the nurses... but the doula would at least be one person you know (and they can take pictures for you!) The intimate moments for me are the first night with the baby etc...
Doulas do not replace husbands... they can actually just offer some helpful suggestions, encourage husbands to massage your back... tell them when its best to just be quiet because you have that 'shut up now or I'll kill you' look in your eye.... etc...
They can also reassure and encourage both of you about what is normal and what to expect.
They can also take pictures, fetch things, go out and give family updates.. basically free up your husband so that he can be in the moment with you!

I've heard a lot of husbands freak out when the wife hits transition...
There are also times where the husbands get scared about the level of pain and start insisting on/pushing for some kind of pain relief drugs even though the wife doesn't want it.

Its our first child... so I have no idea what kind of labor support my husband will be! I like having a backup and support to help HIM help me! :)

As for what to tell your friend... well see what exactly she offers as a doula... if it sounds like something that could be a help to you.. you might change your mind. If not... explain that you really just want to rely on your husband... most doula's will accept that!


----------



## RosieCheeks

Lisa - I didn't mean that the doula would replace your husband. If thats what it implied, I am sorry. I meant that since you want an all natural birth, the doula might be an additional help. I think you just have to instill in your DH's head that the doula will not be replacing him. She is there to assist you in the labor portion and not the bonding portion that you guys will have after the birth. Plus, like you said, she might come in handy with taking pictures.


----------



## JNA

Chantibug said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> I started my registry today out of boredom. I have one at babies are us and Walmart because we dont have a mall in either of the towns I live in. To be honest I dont know where a babies r us is but my aunties are from big cities im sure they can find one lol.
> 
> I felt lo move last night and it freaked me out. Monday I was trying to distinguish from gas or baby. Last night he threw a party and was all over the place. Is it normal for me to feel movement this early?
> 
> Stuff on your BRU registry can be bought online and shipped to you, so it's ok if there isnt one nearby.. :)
> 
> It is a little early for movement for a first time pregnancy, but not unheard of. I think I recall usually it is between 18-22 weeks for the first feelings. With my first it was at 18 weeks or so, second was around 20 i think, and this one was super early at around 15-16 weeks, which surprised me cause i'm packin more weight :winkwink: how exciting for those first flutters... now is the part where you get to wait for OH to be able to feel from the outside!Click to expand...

I was really confused last night but it was definitely baby. I just laid down to take a nap and bam cartwheels and nudges on my right side. 
I havent even thought about feeling movements on the outside. Im a "big" girl and im unsure if baby will be that strong to kick through my blubber :cry:

I'm hopeful though thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Doulas use pressure points to relieve pain, they are well trained in reducing back labor and attempting to keep your pain to a minimum naturally. 
To me they are an epidural without a needle lol
I want one because OH will probably pass out on me and I needed an epidural for surgery and it did not work at all. I woke up and could feel every screw that was placed in my leg and ankle :cry:


----------



## lisaf

JNA - is your OH supportive of having a doula?


----------



## JNA

Yes he is really scared about delivery. He wants me to have every opportunity to be calmed and at peace.
I am hoping for a water birth and he's happy she will be there to guide both of us in the tub. 
He has not agreed to get in the tub with me yet but he is he has no choice hehe


----------



## lisaf

I don't think my hospital allows water births... they're so strict on EVERYTHING :( I wanted one pretty bad though!!!
I've heard most guys don't end up getting in the tub, tbh


----------



## JNA

Really? The only reason I want a water birth is so OH has something to do beside stand there and look at me like im stupid. It would suck if I convince him and it doesn't happen

Have you thought about going to a birthing center?

Im going to UNC birthing center because Duke is always crowded. Its very low key and homey looking. Worth the hour drive lol


----------



## lisaf

There are supposed to open a birthing center... if they do, I have to switch my care over to the midwives who work at the center. It was what I originally planned to do... but they also said they'd be up and running in December and as far as I know they don't even have a facility yet!!!
And with a few things that some friends of mine have gone through, I got too nervous to do the birth center thing! Then there was worries about how much it would end up costing us with insurance since it would be out of network... what if there was an ambulence ride or a hospital bill ALSO... etc etc...

I am very cranky to read that our hospital says they cannot guarantee you a private room and if they are all taken, you will have to share a room... ok fine.. but then they say that your partner can't stay overnight if you're sharing a room!!!! WTF?!?!
I really wish there was a 2nd hospital in town... if they had some competition they'd have to update some of their policies!


----------



## JNA

Wow that is crap. You can't deny a man the right to spend the night with his wife and child. Thats bull. 
At least you have a hospital that delivers in town (trying to be optimistic)
There cant be too many babies born on the same day (knock on wood)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I know... I keep telling myself the odds are in favor of us getting a private room. I will go nuts if they stick us in a double room and don't let DH stay!


----------



## luckyme225

I feel pretty lucky, the hospitals around my area are in big competition so they have really nice birth centers. There are two hospitals down the street from where I'm delivering. Where I'm delivering you can choose from tub deliver suite or a delivery suite with a shower. Lisa, I would be really mad too if my husband couldn't stay if they were too full. Is there a hospital within an hour away that is better? It might be worth the drive?


----------



## DarlingMe

Just complain about your rooommate. They are too noisy, they leave the lights on, you cant sleep, etc. 90% of the time they will move you to a private room then. I work in a hospital and thats what we do!


----------



## lisaf

oooh good tip! :) Thanks! ;)

As for going an hour away.. its so hard to think of doing that when my OB delivers at this hospital.. I'd probably have to find another OB to go elsewhere... oh.. and did I mention my hospital is about 5 minutes away from my house? :haha:


----------



## RosieCheeks

I was going to suggest what DarlingMe said about complaining about your roommate. I guess it wouldn't hurt...right?

I will be delivering at a pretty big hospital that is one of the best here in the Tristate area and to be honest I really haven't read up on anything yet. I am not sure about the private room or even if DH can spend the night. I already got my forms to pre-register for the hospital so I don't have to do anything once I check in and I do have some questions for them. Maybe I will give them a call one of these days just to see their room policies and such.


----------



## Chantibug

JNA said:


> Really? The only reason I want a water birth is so OH has something to do beside stand there and look at me like im stupid. It would suck if I convince him and it doesn't happen
> 
> Have you thought about going to a birthing center?
> 
> Im going to UNC birthing center because Duke is always crowded. Its very low key and homey looking. Worth the hour drive lol

tbh, I couldn't imagine if I had a water birth my DH getting in... guys get squemish (sp) easily, and if they consider they will be in the water where a baby was born and blood and bodily fluids are... well, I think that's why most opt out... If that's really the 'only' reason you want one, keep in mind that he will have plenty to stay busy with while you are pushing... he can be there for you to squeeze his hand and/or hold your leg up for you to push (my dh had to do this :) ) 

Also, are you being induced? an hour is a long way to go in labor.. my mom had to driv e an hour to have me but it was induced cause she was high risk.


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> Lol, I know... I keep telling myself the odds are in favor of us getting a private room. I will go nuts if they stick us in a double room and don't let DH stay!

With my first I would have had to PAY $75/night for a private room! SO I opted not to as I didn't have that kind of money (dude,I was 19..lol) so I had to share with a woman who roomed in with her baby - I chose not to so I could rest that first night after birth - and the baby was up every 30 - 45 minutes and the lady let the baby scream and t hen finally turned on the overhead lights and fed it. Then in the daytime, she had no less than 5 visitors at a time ALL DAY and I kept my curtain closed to my side but they would pop their heads over randomly and just look at me/my baby! It was HORRIBLE. I complained and the nurses told me she was being discharged that afternoon... Luckily no one else 'moved in' with me and the next day was more peaceful. Oh, and neither night my boyfriend was allowed to stay with me, but i made him come up at 7am each morning and stay til 11pm at night. 

The second time the hospital had added a birth suite wing, and all rooms are now private no matter who you are/how much money you have :) There are newer rooms on the suite wing and older rooms were converted to single rooms instead of shared so we got an older room, and since it was originolly for 2 people it's huge, and they put a fold out chair thing (folds out to a twin size bed) in there for the dads. 

This time, same deal as last, except I am only going to stay in for 24hrs as required (well i could technically leave but baby has to stay for 24hrs for the pku test plus i am getting tubes tied after birth).


----------



## southerngal2

I can't imagine sharing a room after having a baby! With my first two daughters I had to pay for a private room. This time I'm not sure because I have not talked to the hospital yet. But if it's still the same, I'll pay for a private room.


----------



## MissFox

JNA- I started to feel LO moving around 14 and something weeks and they were more often at 15 weeks.


----------



## JNA

Chantibug said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Really? The only reason I want a water birth is so OH has something to do beside stand there and look at me like im stupid. It would suck if I convince him and it doesn't happen
> 
> Have you thought about going to a birthing center?
> 
> Im going to UNC birthing center because Duke is always crowded. Its very low key and homey looking. Worth the hour drive lol
> 
> tbh, I couldn't imagine if I had a water birth my DH getting in... guys get squemish (sp) easily, and if they consider they will be in the water where a baby was born and blood and bodily fluids are... well, I think that's why most opt out... If that's really the 'only' reason you want one, keep in mind that he will have plenty to stay busy with while you are pushing... he can be there for you to squeeze his hand and/or hold your leg up for you to push (my dh had to do this :) )
> 
> Also, are you being induced? an hour is a long way to go in labor.. my mom had to driv e an hour to have me but it was induced cause she was high risk.Click to expand...

There is no hospital closer than an hour that delivers so hopefully since its my first lo isnt in a rush to come out. OH will be behind me holding my hand pushing the pressure point our doula instructs him to ect. He wont get a great view of lo coming out but idk if he really wants to see all that lol. He is still unsure about cutting the umbilical cord. This is what I get for falling for the shy computer geek hehe


----------



## JNA

MissFox said:


> JNA- I started to feel LO moving around 14 and something weeks and they were more often at 15 weeks.


Is this your first?


----------



## Chantibug

JNA said:


> Chantibug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Really? The only reason I want a water birth is so OH has something to do beside stand there and look at me like im stupid. It would suck if I convince him and it doesn't happen
> 
> Have you thought about going to a birthing center?
> 
> Im going to UNC birthing center because Duke is always crowded. Its very low key and homey looking. Worth the hour drive lol
> 
> tbh, I couldn't imagine if I had a water birth my DH getting in... guys get squemish (sp) easily, and if they consider they will be in the water where a baby was born and blood and bodily fluids are... well, I think that's why most opt out... If that's really the 'only' reason you want one, keep in mind that he will have plenty to stay busy with while you are pushing... he can be there for you to squeeze his hand and/or hold your leg up for you to push (my dh had to do this :) )
> 
> Also, are you being induced? an hour is a long way to go in labor.. my mom had to driv e an hour to have me but it was induced cause she was high risk.Click to expand...
> 
> There is no hospital closer than an hour that delivers so hopefully since its my first lo isnt in a rush to come out. OH will be behind me holding my hand pushing the pressure point our doula instructs him to ect. He wont get a great view of lo coming out but idk if he really wants to see all that lol. He is still unsure about cutting the umbilical cord. This is what I get for falling for the shy computer geek heheClick to expand...

haha mine is the shy comp geek too!! LOL but he did SO well the first time around, i think our men can surprise us and themselves at this time in our lives... Mine said he wasnt thrilled with looking, but curiousity got the better of him! LOL... and he cut the cord which iw as amazed by because first FOB didnt with DS1. i told dh this time he does not have to feel compelled to look.. he said he will try not to :)


----------



## MissFox

yea. this is my first. I've been showing since 9 weeks and I'm the size my mom was full term with either of her children now. I think that has to do with why I was able to feel LO move so early. It wasn't bouncing off the walls or anything but by 17 weeks DH could feel her on the outside.


----------



## lisaf

I honestly could not stand to cut the cord if I were in DH's shoes... I cannot stand the crunch of bugs when you squish them with a tissue... I STILL shudder when I remember pulling out the mandible on a grasshopper in high school biology dissection. I just can't stand the sensation the scissors would make as they cut... 

My mom told me how she had to share a room when she had my brother I guess... they both had the babies roomed in.. but the other woman wouldn't wake up when her baby cried so my mom had to go wake her up and got no sleep at all herself as a result.
I'm so glad my hospital has a strict limit of 2 visitors at a time, so there will never be huge crowds (we have super super super strict security after a baby got snatched 2 years ago or so).


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> I honestly could not stand to cut the cord if I were in DH's shoes... I cannot stand the crunch of bugs when you squish them with a tissue... I STILL shudder when I remember pulling out the mandible on a grasshopper in high school biology dissection. I just can't stand the sensation the scissors would make as they cut...
> 
> My mom told me how she had to share a room when she had my brother I guess... they both had the babies roomed in.. but the other woman wouldn't wake up when her baby cried so my mom had to go wake her up and got no sleep at all herself as a result.
> I'm so glad my hospital has a strict limit of 2 visitors at a time, so there will never be huge crowds (we have super super super strict security after a baby got snatched 2 years ago or so).

I'm with you! I couldn't cut the cord! I had no idea what it was like though til DH told me (Dr. cut DS1 cord). yeck. 

I wish the rule was more strict where I will be... I am going to have to be the 'stern' one though this time and request that ONLY my mom and sister, my kids, and my MIL/FIL and 2 SILs along with my DH grandparents (only 1 set) be allowed to visit. Last time we had my friends, his friends and his aunt/uncle and 9yr old cousin and it seemed all at once, it was just too much... Esp if I am to try Breatfeeding this time I dont need all the distractions. 

My MIL and DH BOTH say "good luck" on keeping the visitor count down, like it's not going tohappen, but I plan to have a *birth plan *this time around... Anyone else doing one? This will be my first time...I've seen websites that help draft them, so I am going to check that out... 

Ohh.. speaking of baby snatching - that SCARES me... Today in our department meeting (at hospital if I've not already said) we addressed "Patient Safety" and a big thing we focus on is "tailgating"... swiping our badges to go to part of the hospital and someone following behind us without permission... We're not even supposed to hold open the door for coworkers, everyone has to use their own badge... wEll, anyway, we were talking about some hospital here in central florida where a woman 'tailgated' an employee, changed in a bathroom into a nurse's uniform, went into a new mother's room and took the baby, saying it had to go for a hearing test or something, and apparently she put the baby in a TOTE BAG and tried to leave.. She didnt realize the hospital had a security system (mineh as it too) where the baby has a plastic ringthing on it's foot and if that is taken from the baby ward an alarm sounds, doors close, and "code pink" is called- where all hospital staff leave their position and go to the nearest exit and look for someone / anyone with a baby/suspisious package... the lady is now spending 30 years in jail..........

That was long and not to scare anyone, but just a reminder to check out the security feature sof the hospital AND to make sure if someone comes to take your baby for tests, bath, etc.. you see their badge and if possible have DH or yourself go with, or at least walk to the nursery....


----------



## lisaf

That is almost exactly how the baby got snatched from our hospital!! Baby put in a tote bag etc... ONLY reason they caught her is that someone noticed her getting in her car and thought something was funny and was able to remember some of the license details or something and they found her several hours away pretending the baby was hers. Took a day or two to catch her though! Totally scary!

NOW, anyone who wants to enter the hospital for any reason has to get a badge at the front desk that indicates the floors they are going to.. if they so much as want to go to the cafeteria, they have to get a badge for that! THEN when you get to the maternity floor, you get a 2nd badge with the details of who you are visiting. THAT is how they restrict the # of visitors.

The way to keep the visitors down is to be firm about it, and suggest they hang out in the lobby or cafeteria until they're called up by you guys! 

If I get my way and have a doula, that will be when I draw up my birth plan... but I definitely intend to have one!


----------



## lisaf

oh.. they also have the baby lo-jack thing now at my hospital!


----------



## MissFox

That's just so scary! I don't know what the rules of the hospital I"m delivering at are but my plans for in the room so far are my DH and my mom. My BFF is supposed to be there also but her and DH are not getting along at all- she's hoping we break up. *sigh*


----------



## lisaf

one thing a lot of parents decide is that dad must go with the baby NO MATTER WHAT... so if they take the baby off to clean it.. dad goes.. if the baby has to go to NICU, the dad goes and leaves the mom etc...


----------



## RosieCheeks

We have a baby lo-jack thingy at all of our hospitals here so that a little relief.
The baby snatching thing is so scary. I think I would die god forbid something like that were to happen to me. I have already spoken to DH and he is not allowed to leave the baby's side, not even if he had to take a crap either. :haha:

DH and I have really large immediate families so I know that we will be getting plenty of visits. I really don't mind the company and the family support but I know but the end of the day I want everyone to leave so I can relax. 

I so want to be like 8 months already. I am starting to get anxious and I just can't wait for everything to go down per se.


----------



## Chantibug

lisa, your hospital's 2nd badge system sounds great! Here, the guests just go to the reception and say "here to see so-and-so" and are ushered in......... so i will have to find out how to make sure the nurse's station checks that I want visitors... last time around i wanted everyone there, but this time i just want to get rest and like i said before, focus on learning to breastfeed....


----------



## southerngal2

I remember the last time I was in the hospital there was a code word to get everyone out of my room if I was tired or irritated and didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings. All you had to do was ask for a Root Beer. Either ask a nurse or call the nurse's station and ask for a root beer and they would send someone down to your room and say they needed to do some tests and clear the room.
Sure hope they still do that! I bet everyone thought I was crazy "drinking" so much root beer.


----------



## Chantibug

that's awesome! I should inquire... and hope that i dont get a stupid nurse who brings me a can of soda............. lol


----------



## MissFox

OMG I'm gonna have to find out about that one! Have 2 different sodas for if I want everyone but DH gone and if I just want everyone gone! lol!


----------



## Ashley2189

The baby snatching thing is so scary! I live in central florida and now i'm scared! the hospital i'm delivering at has a 2-visitor limit while in the birthing room, in addition to one designated person that is allowed to stay with you 24/7. in the recovery room you get an additional 2. everyone must check in and security will take a form of ID from you and give you a visitor badge and the ID is only returned when you return the badge and leave. I'm not sure if they have the thing for the baby that makes an alarm go off, but from what i've heard that is becoming common practice for hospitals. i'll def be looking into that when i go for my tour. 

also, i LOVE the code word idea! i'll have to remember that!!


----------



## mommytwice

I'm in Charlotte, NC... and due on 8/5. I am put on bedrest for sub. hemmorhage... I bleed every day and just pray that the baby stays and grows healthy.


----------



## DarlingMe

mommytwice said:


> I'm in Charlotte, NC... and due on 8/5. I am put on bedrest for sub. hemmorhage... I bleed every day and just pray that the baby stays and grows healthy.

Welcome Mommy twice! I hope that you are handling your bedrest well and your baby is safe. I know I have seen a thread for subchorionic hemmorage somewhere also. I wish I could remember where. If I see it again I will let you know! How old is your LO?


----------



## DarlingMe

Anyone else using a midwife? I know overseas they seem pretty common but there is only one within an hour or so from us. I happened to see her a few years ago for a cervical cap. I was sick of the hormonal BC and I have a latex allergy. She was the only midwife/OB that would give me anything besides either the pill or shot! 

Anyhow I was a little nervous, she is a certified nurse midwife and I have been asking around about her (without letting anyone know I am PG :haha:). I have heard nothing but good things about her! I have a couple of friends that work on OB and another girl I work with said her granddaughter was just delivered by her and was raving about how wonderful she was. I am just wondering how epidurals, episiotomies, etc. are handled. I am assuming she can do everything a doc does but Idk? Isnt an episiotomy a minor surgery? Of course I dont want one but if it comes down to tearing or cutting is it an option? I am going to have so many questions for her next appt! Any experiences with a midwife in the US?


----------



## Brieanna

I am from Nacogdoches, Texas. I just graduated from S.F.A.S.U last spring and we decided to start a family. We had a miscarriage in June and got pregnant again almost immediately. This little one is doing great though! I love this site and I am excited that I found this area and will be able to talk to people here in the U.S. 

We are not going to find out the sex of the baby until birth, anyone else on team yellow?


----------



## MissFox

Darling- the place I'm going to is two doctors and two CNMs. I have been seeing the CNMs but still will be having at least one visit with each of the Drs so I will have at least met them incase they are on call when the baby decides to come. I really hope that it's the one midwife I like and I've heard they are both great with delivery. But my birth will be in the hospital so I'm thinking that it would be the anesthesiologist who would do the epidural? IDK. I think they are certified to do most of the things related to birth.


----------



## lisaf

DarlingMe said:


> Anyone else using a midwife? I know overseas they seem pretty common but there is only one within an hour or so from us. I happened to see her a few years ago for a cervical cap. I was sick of the hormonal BC and I have a latex allergy. She was the only midwife/OB that would give me anything besides either the pill or shot!
> 
> Anyhow I was a little nervous, she is a certified nurse midwife and I have been asking around about her (without letting anyone know I am PG :haha:). I have heard nothing but good things about her! I have a couple of friends that work on OB and another girl I work with said her granddaughter was just delivered by her and was raving about how wonderful she was. I am just wondering how epidurals, episiotomies, etc. are handled. I am assuming she can do everything a doc does but Idk? Isnt an episiotomy a minor surgery? Of course I dont want one but if it comes down to tearing or cutting is it an option? I am going to have so many questions for her next appt! Any experiences with a midwife in the US?

I considered a midwife, but my hospital doesn't let them in, so I'd have to go to a birthing center that isn't even open yet if I wanted one :dohh: check on that stuff with your midwife of choice to make sure you can still have a hospital birth if thats what you want.

Anyway, my understanding is that midwives do NOT do anything like epidurals, episitomies etc. They are known for doing massage stuff down there to stretch things out to reduce the odds of needing an episiotomy. 
Epidurals are definitely done by anesthesiologists (sp?).
Episiotomies are only supposed to be done when the baby is in distress, but they STILL are done sometimes for the convenience of the doctors/staff and not the benefit of the mother/baby. So having someone who isn't 'snip-happy' can be a very good thing! :)


----------



## JNA

Chantibug: That would be awesome if he changes his mind about cutting the cord. Im nervous about him looking I dont want him to be disgusted. We watched a birthing video before we got pregnant and didnt have sex for a week out of pure fear lol. 

If I were in a hospital I dont think I would let lo leave my sight people these day are so crazy. Why not adopt? Rather than steal someones child. Its so easy to become a foster parent this day in time.


----------



## lisaf

I think if you're crazy or unstable, it would be hard to become a foster parent or adopt? I kind of hope so anyway! :haha:
Sometimes they steal a baby because they've been lying about a pregnancy.. sometimes they have a psychotic break after miscarrying etc...


----------



## JNA

People are unbelievable sometimes and it saddens my heart the actions people will take

Good news I kinda look prego 15 week pic 4 or 6 week comparison I dont remember I have lost my memory with falling pregnant and all
 



Attached Files:







IMG00009-20101215-1946.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









13 (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

wow JNA!!! I am still not showing at all! :/

I'm ready to cry... I went to BRU and started registering.. found a graco car seat that felt like it had breathable fabric... only to come home and read reviews slamming that fabric for making babies sweat!! :( So I look at the other 2 brands I can choose from and both of them have reviews complaining about sweat too! :(
I'm ready to throw in the towel here!!!


----------



## cheree89

I am using a midwife. I will deliver in a hospital, so things like epidurals are available from the regular hospital doctors. As Lisa mentioned, episiotomies are generally antithetical to the midwifery approach to birth - I think they will do everything they can to keep you from tearing, but generally believe a tear is preferable to an episiotomy in all but the most extreme cases. Should anything go poorly in the hospital, I will be immediately transferred to OB care. I think it is the best of both worlds!


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> wow JNA!!! I am still not showing at all! :/
> 
> I'm ready to cry... I went to BRU and started registering.. found a graco car seat that felt like it had breathable fabric... only to come home and read reviews slamming that fabric for making babies sweat!! :( So I look at the other 2 brands I can choose from and both of them have reviews complaining about sweat too! :(
> I'm ready to throw in the towel here!!!

Aw you can't get a full refund? I would raise sand until they let me get my money back so you can get what you feel will be best for your lo. On the other-hand lo could be one of those babies who doesn't really sweat. I'm sure if you complain enough they will work with you :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

JNA said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> wow JNA!!! I am still not showing at all! :/
> 
> I'm ready to cry... I went to BRU and started registering.. found a graco car seat that felt like it had breathable fabric... only to come home and read reviews slamming that fabric for making babies sweat!! :( So I look at the other 2 brands I can choose from and both of them have reviews complaining about sweat too! :(
> I'm ready to throw in the towel here!!!
> 
> Aw you can't get a full refund? I would raise sand until they let me get my money back so you can get what you feel will be best for your lo. On the other-hand lo could be one of those babies who doesn't really sweat. I'm sure if you complain enough they will work with you :hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't bought it yet actually! I'm just trying to pick out the one I want! :dohh:
Its something that will be bought a month or two before the baby gets here, and it won't be hot enough here to make a baby sweat for a month or two more.. so it would be outside the return window.
I just don't want to make the wrong choice!


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and girls, lol... got my 2nd ultrasound today and confirmed it is a boy.. WITHOUT a doubt! :rofl:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound001-1.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

I'm glad you have a solid answer Lisa. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## LadyofRohan

DarlingMe said:


> Anyone else using a midwife? I know overseas they seem pretty common but there is only one within an hour or so from us. I happened to see her a few years ago for a cervical cap. I was sick of the hormonal BC and I have a latex allergy. She was the only midwife/OB that would give me anything besides either the pill or shot!
> 
> Anyhow I was a little nervous, she is a certified nurse midwife and I have been asking around about her (without letting anyone know I am PG :haha:). I have heard nothing but good things about her! I have a couple of friends that work on OB and another girl I work with said her granddaughter was just delivered by her and was raving about how wonderful she was. I am just wondering how epidurals, episiotomies, etc. are handled. I am assuming she can do everything a doc does but Idk? Isnt an episiotomy a minor surgery? Of course I dont want one but if it comes down to tearing or cutting is it an option? I am going to have so many questions for her next appt! Any experiences with a midwife in the US?

I'm using a midwife in a birth center. I did a lot of research and decided to go with the midwife route and I'm very satisfied so far.

The birthing center I go to does not provide any form of pain relief besides the birthing tub and the giant shower. They won't provide epidurals or induce you (unless you go past 42 weeks). They don't do continuous monitoring. They will do episiotomies but only if they think it's medically necessary, they prefer tearing to episiotomies. If something is beyond their scope that requires an emergency c-section they will immediately transfer me to the hospital.


----------



## rottpaw

Lisa, I wouldn't stress so much about the fabrics. :hugs: Rarely will you put your child into the carseat/carrier only in a diaper haha:!) so he will almost always have some protection between his skin and the fabric. Personally I would focus more on the safety features and other features you need/want and just make sure you get good sun protection (like shades, etc) in the backseat of your car. I'm one of those people who keeps the inside of my car as cold as I can get it in the summer, so I am not as worried about the fabric LOL. If your LO is just hanging out in the carrier, you can always put a cotton diaper under his body as well, if the fabric is bothersome.


----------



## Chantibug

I agree w/ rotpaw, I wouldnt worry/stress about the fabric... and really, ALL carseats can get that same complaint, it depends on the person writing the review and the baby involved...

We had our last 3D ultrasound done on Friday evening, and all looks well. it was hard to get a good look at her face though as she kept sucking on her hands AND feet. Will try to post pics of her on here but will have to do that from my computer at home... and im usually on here at work (oops :) ) 

I found a good BFing book (kinda on the fence, not worried if i cant do it but would like to be able to try it) at the library this weekend, "So That's What They're For" (cant remember author...) and it's not really unbiased, but doesnt belittle those who opt for formula, which i did the first 2 times... it is really informative though and I'm learning a lot, as well as being able to help my husband understand why i want to do it... i think when I said "BF babies dont have smelly poop" his ears really perked up........... :)

Is everyone ready for Christmas?! We finally finished shopping for the boys this weekend and just have one more gift for my mil and fil (a joint gift of a a certificate to go out to eat) and something for my sister, probaly a gas card since its so expensive and she drives a gas guzzler (truck) and has a mobile cleaning company, so she has to drive all over. Oh, and I did buy Natalie something .. tehee... just a little 3 pack of bows for her hair :)


----------



## southerngal2

I've been reading up all I can on BFing. Might have to go check out that book. Thanks.

Almost ready for Christmas! Having the in-laws over for Christmas Eve, so trying to make out a menu right now.

Wow, lots of ladies using midwives. There are none around here and no birthing centers either, just hospitals.


----------



## lisaf

oh shoot!!!! I'm scared about Christmas now... I am NOT even close to being done!!! Yikes!!! I have a shawl to finish knitting, I need to block it and block out one scarf... 
as for gifts to buy, I just need a few gift cards.
I think I may have to abandon BnB tonight to finish my knitting stuff!

Thanks for the advice on the carseats... the reviews I've read that complain about their kid being sweaty mention that their shirts are SOAKED with sweat though. I just want to plan appropriately. Right now I'm emailing with Graco's customer service to find out which fabrics they think are the most breathable and to make sure I can get some help in case I get a fabric that does not work well with my baby.


----------



## DarlingMe

Lisa I was looking at the Gracos at Target the other day and the whole "travel system" seemed really cheaply made. I know they used to be one of the best companies but I think they built up their name and dropped their quality. Did u look at the Chicco brand? It is supposed to be one of the safer brands and is a little pricier than some of the graco models, but not too bad.


----------



## MrsWez

southerngal2 said:


> Wow, lots of ladies using midwives. There are none around here and no birthing centers either, just hospitals.

Same here, there is no local option. I would have to travel across state. We do have a couple midwives but they are booked for months. :cry: Hospital it is for me.


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am pretty much done witht he christmas shopping and wrapping. 

Does anyone feel as tired as they were in the first trimester? I thought it was supposed to get better.


----------



## LadyofRohan

RosieCheeks said:


> I am pretty much done witht he christmas shopping and wrapping.
> 
> Does anyone feel as tired as they were in the first trimester? I thought it was supposed to get better.


I actually feel even more tired (which I didn't think was possible :wacko:). I've been taking naps every afternoon after work AND going to bed by nine PM. DH has already noticed and reminds me to take my nap, otherwise I fall asleep wherever I am around 6 or 7 :haha:


----------



## Chantibug

RosieCheeks said:


> I am pretty much done witht he christmas shopping and wrapping.
> 
> Does anyone feel as tired as they were in the first trimester? I thought it was supposed to get better.

Ugg YES! 
To make matters worse, DH wakes me up whenever I snore, so then I have to get up, pee, check on kids, back to bed, snore, get woken up... repeat! :nope: I'm getting about 3 hours sleep total, maybe 4 .. and none of it solid. . and i work but i've been cutting out early at 4 instead of 430/5 all week! 

I think in mid january I am going to cut my hours down to like 8am til 2:30 or so... I just want to sleep... oh, but on the weekends DH Wants to go all ovrer town and insists i go with him so i dont get naps.. i'd loooovvveeee a nap...maybe on christmas....


----------



## lisaf

DarlingMe said:


> Lisa I was looking at the Gracos at Target the other day and the whole "travel system" seemed really cheaply made. I know they used to be one of the best companies but I think they built up their name and dropped their quality. Did u look at the Chicco brand? It is supposed to be one of the safer brands and is a little pricier than some of the graco models, but not too bad.

I totally agree that the travel systems felt especially cheap. I do think the seats Graco sells individually are a little nicer. I just don't see myself using the infant seat for long anyway so I don't want to spend too much on it (though obviously it must be safe!).
Graco just seems to get things right when it comes to ease of use/fitting most cars etc.
I would love to consider the Chicco, but if I'm going to get an infant seat, it has to be compatible with my stroller and Chicco isn't (only Graco, Maxi Cosi, and Peg Perego)


----------



## Chantibug

i think if you get a good 7 months out of the infant seat it's money well spent.. especially if you move from that to a convertible, and then to a booster later on...


----------



## lisaf

I just don't know if I'd be lugging my kid around in the seat past a few months.
And some of them are hard to use with the seat strapped into the car... so might as well switch to a convertible, you know?


----------



## Chantibug

I lugged mine in the carseats stil about 7 months, then they got too heavy for me to do that and DH got tired of it haha... 
I've never used one that didnt have a base that stayed in the car strapped in, so no experience on actually strapping the infant seat to the car... :/


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I plan on getting the bases myself! One of the reasons I'm not sure I want to buy the heavier weight limit seats is that the seat and the bases are more expensive... 
So if I'm going to get tired of lifting the kid at 3 months anyway... it might be a waste to get the better infant seat.

Still though... if I use it for longer, that puts off the time until we have to buy the expensive convertibles I want (Britax) and we can't share those as easily as the infant seat.
I keep wavering! :dohh:


----------



## Chantibug

good thing you have time to decide!! :) 

One thing I keep in mind, at 3 months your boy won't be able to sit up, for example, while in a grocery store, so you will need something to put him in while you shop (strollers in grocery stores are not practical or convenient, and look silly tbh!), which is why i personally favor the infant seats.. oh, and putting baby in a sling/wearing baby is not easy either - tried it once with DS2 , as oldest was still needing to sit in the cart, and i couldnt bend over to pick up anything on the bottom shelves and forget lifting heavy stuff hahah...


----------



## lisaf

From what I've read... its not technically safe to clip infant seats onto shopping carts...
the higher weight limit graco seats don't even fit the carts anymore... so if you bring the seat, you end up having to put it in the big part of the basket.
I hope to use my wrap/sling for the store anyway... some babies get fussy in their seats then have to be held anyway. 

I do have time to decide, but I'll need to have my registry up and running soon!


----------



## southerngal2

RosieCheeks said:


> I am pretty much done witht he christmas shopping and wrapping.
> 
> Does anyone feel as tired as they were in the first trimester? I thought it was supposed to get better.

Yes, I'm still tired. But I know from my last two that it does get better.
Pretty soon I'll be full of energy!


----------



## lisaf

totally tired here too! Maybe the weather contributes a bit? I expected to have more energy in the 2nd tri but have stayed pretty tired!


----------



## MissFox

As far as tired goes I'm beter than 1st tri but nowhere near normal. I don't think it helps with the weather and how much Ive been working but work for me slows down around the end of January so I need to hold out! Then I'll have my hours cut a lot.


----------



## Chantibug

My tiredness only went away for 2 weeks in the middle of 2nd tri... right now i have been up since 12AM (went to bed at 9pm) and it is 930AM. Still have to make it through work all day and bake cookies tonight for christmas.... wasgoing to work on christmas eve but forget that, I'll need to sleep in and get some rest......... this is ridiculous :(


----------



## MissFox

Chanti- I know how you feel. I worked from 9am to 4pm and then 5pm to 11:30pm. Didn't go to bed until after midnight and when DH came to bed at 3:40 I got pissed because I couldn't go back to sleep. Finally managed for another couple hours this morning but still! I havce another long work day today!


----------



## Chantibug

:( it sucks... i know the insomnia is just going to get worse from here out too..i remember this part from before .. bah...


----------



## MrsWez

I've been having the worst insomnia since 8 weeks, I take forever to fall asleep then wake up 3-4 times a night. Ugh. I just want 4-6 hours of solid sleep.


----------



## southerngal2

I've been having insomnia too. I am so tired when I go to bed but it takes forever to fall asleep. Then as soon as I do, I have to get up for the bathroom! Then it takes forever to fall back asleep!


----------



## CJA

Hi everyone! 

I just want to join the fun. I live in Delaware. We are expecting our daughter Miki in May!


----------



## Chantibug

southerngal2 said:


> I've been having insomnia too. I am so tired when I go to bed but it takes forever to fall asleep. Then as soon as I do, I have to get up for the bathroom! Then it takes forever to fall back asleep!

The viscious cycle that doesn't end! :( 

And I am really annoyed with people saying "well you may as well get used to how it will be when the baby is here"........ ok except I wont be pregnant and tired from GROWING A PERSON!! :dohh:


----------



## Chantibug

CJA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just want to join the fun. I live in Delaware. We are expecting our daughter Miki in May!

hi! welcome cja!! :flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Chantibug said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having insomnia too. I am so tired when I go to bed but it takes forever to fall asleep. Then as soon as I do, I have to get up for the bathroom! Then it takes forever to fall back asleep!
> 
> The viscious cycle that doesn't end! :(
> 
> And I am really annoyed with people saying "well you may as well get used to how it will be when the baby is here"........ ok except I wont be pregnant and tired from GROWING A PERSON!! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:
That is sooo true!


----------



## southerngal2

CJA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just want to join the fun. I live in Delaware. We are expecting our daughter Miki in May!

Welcome! :)


----------



## Chantibug

southerngal2 said:


> Chantibug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having insomnia too. I am so tired when I go to bed but it takes forever to fall asleep. Then as soon as I do, I have to get up for the bathroom! Then it takes forever to fall back asleep!
> 
> The viscious cycle that doesn't end! :(
> 
> And I am really annoyed with people saying "well you may as well get used to how it will be when the baby is here"........ ok except I wont be pregnant and tired from GROWING A PERSON!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> That is sooo true!Click to expand...


you're on your 3rd also, right? Have you been more tired this time around in general? I dont even have energy to sit out back with my kids on a weekend evening while they play, my husband has to sit with them! I feel SO bad :(


----------



## southerngal2

Chanti- yes I'm on my third and I don't remember being this tired with my other two.
Don't know if it's because I'm older or what.


----------



## Annunakian

I really think my body is just all mixed up. I'm tired all the time but then I can't sleep and when I do sleep it feels like I haven't slept, no matter what the duration!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm always exhausted. Even when I do get sleep it never feels like enough. Doesn't help that I don't get home from work until midnight.


----------



## Chantibug

luckyme, I cant even stay up past 9pm, bless you! ! lol

Thankfully last night I made DH take a sleeping pill to get him to sleep well before me, and i slept from 10 til midnight, then again from midnight til 4 and then on til 6 (just got up to pee!), so i feel SO rested... and even more so cause i know it's a half day at work today :)


----------



## southerngal2

Half day of work for me too! Then I'm off until January 3! I am sooooo going to enjoy my time off! :)


----------



## Chantibug

Oh Im jealous!! I go back on monday, but I do have a dr. appt that day too to look forward to :) 
Then on new years eve i leave early as well and have jan 3 off . .


----------



## JNA

It has just hit me that Christmas is a couple of days away. I havnt been feeling too merry. My tummy is always cramping and I feel I can never get comfortable. God bless all you ladies who work hectic hours and cant get ample amounts of sleep. I stayed up till 330 to catch the eclipse and have been miserable since then. My bed time is 9:30 ish and thats when my body shuts down lol.

I hope and pray insomnia does not become a problem with this pregnancy because I have 8am classes next semester and when I dont get my sleep im a Grinch


----------



## southerngal2

It's Christmas Eve! Time for me to get cooking!
What's everyone's Christmas plans?


----------



## MissFox

Today I'm making a pumpkin pie to bring to my mom's house for dinner tonight. Then we are doing presents first thing in the morning at her house so we can see my little brother open presents (he is 5). Then off to the inlaws for dinner where I'm supposed to bring a pumpkin and a chocolate pudding pie. Lots of running around tomorrow to make sure we get to see everyone.


----------



## lisaf

I'm sitting around my mom's house, finally hooked up on the interent... baby and me are starving but for some reason my mom who promised me food 30 minutes ago has yet to bring me anything, lol... 
Ok, I know that sounds bitchy and demanding... she just offered to go make some frozen pizza and I dont' understand why its not ready yet.. my tummy is rumbling (baby is growling at me :haha:).


----------



## JNA

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

This year was my first "white" Christmas ever. My town hasnt had a white Christmas since 1966 so its a big deal for us country folk lol


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA How much snow did u get? Where are you guys at? I am near chicago and we got a good 6 inches the past couple days.


----------



## JNA

Roxboro North Carolina we have about 2 inches and its supposed to snow non stop into Monday morning


----------



## Annunakian

Even heard Tennessee was getting snow. My Dad lives there and says he moved there for warmth not snow!


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA said:


> Roxboro North Carolina we have about 2 inches and its supposed to snow non stop into Monday morning

I went to NC in the foothills somewhere (forget the town) almost 10 years ago I think in Jan/Feb and it was snowing. The whole town stopped! My bfs family at the time came to meet us in town because they were way in the sticks. His cousin was 25 or so and said he had never driven in snow and how awful it was, in a 4x4 truck! There was not even a half an inch and everyone was freaking out! I can see why though. No one had snow plows or salt trucks or anything. I hope you got your White Christmas!


----------



## MissFox

Wish we had a white Christmas! Right now it's probably dumping snow at my mom's house. It's thunder and lightening here- which is why I'm awake at 6am! One of our dogs is apparently scared of it! Had to let her out to potty she was whining so much and so sketched out but the puppy isn't scared- just curious. I'm heading back to bed- then to Oregon for a couple days for more family festivities. Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas- and Lisa- my mom is usually the same way... One year we didn't get turkey because she messed up and cooked it frozen so it didn't finish until 10PM. OOPSY! :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

Wish we could have snow for Christmas!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!
Did anyone get presents for their babies? My step mother and SIL each got a little something for baby. I thought it was sweet.


----------



## MissFox

I got something for my SIL's baby- she's due about 3 weeks before me. I asked my mom for a petunia pickle bottom diaper bag! She got it for me! Included a link to the bag from the website. It's big enough to fit the baby lol (not that I would do that - but just as a note for comparison!) and all the diaper stuff!

https://www.petunia.com/collections/original/wistfulweekender/ramblingrose/


----------



## JNA

DarlingMe said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Roxboro North Carolina we have about 2 inches and its supposed to snow non stop into Monday morning
> 
> I went to NC in the foothills somewhere (forget the town) almost 10 years ago I think in Jan/Feb and it was snowing. The whole town stopped! My bfs family at the time came to meet us in town because they were way in the sticks. His cousin was 25 or so and said he had never driven in snow and how awful it was, in a 4x4 truck! There was not even a half an inch and everyone was freaking out! I can see why though. No one had snow plows or salt trucks or anything. I hope you got your White Christmas!Click to expand...

North Carolinians are notorious for freaking out when we see snow. There are probably 10 counties that have the equipment on hand to clean the roads. We use our 4 wheel drive to go mudslinging and thats it lol. 

I did get my white Christmas woke up to 6 inches of snow and my dog is scared to go outside to potty because he doesnt know whats on the ground hehe. I live in town and its 1 pm and the roads are just being cleared :dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

It's snowing here in Myrtle Beach, it's not sticking or anything but people are FREAKING OUT! I'm from upstate NY where 5 feet is normal so a light dusting doesn't bother me. But it is really cold :cold:


----------



## JNA

WOW
Myrtle Beach too the east is getting hit hard this winter.
I have been contemplating spending the month of April in North Myrtle but I am not sure if I can handle the heat. How are you gonna do it


----------



## MrsWez

JNA said:


> WOW
> Myrtle Beach too the east is getting hit hard this winter.
> I have been contemplating spending the month of April in North Myrtle but I am not sure if I can handle the heat. How are you gonna do it

I don't spend a lot of time outdoors. I wear lots of sunscreen and enjoy air-conditioning whenever possible, drink lots of water and go to the beach. April isn't that bad. August is really really hot.


----------



## lisaf

No white christmas for me :haha: We did get some rain though.

I got some GREAT presents for the baby! :) Not only that.... but my mom bought the baby its own ornament for this year (we all have these little snowman bells with our names on it.. she got a blank one for the baby and will get a new one with the baby's name when he's born).

We had a lot of fun telling everyone we were thinking of naming the baby Banjo Tennessee :) They either laughed or looked very frightened!!

My aunt gave us the crib, dresser and nightstand.. then also got us a musical stuffed baby mickey mouse, a super soft hat and mittens set, a to-go changing pad + changing accessories thing, a box set of cardboard flip books that their kids love... THEN also got me 2 onesies, and a dalmation fleece sleeper/romper thing with a knitted dalmation hat including ears! :)
My other aunt looked VERY jealous that she didn't start getting me stuff yet. She gave us Parenting for Dummies and highlighted some stuff but must have restrained herself from buying baby things and was bummed my other aunt got a head-start :rofl:


----------



## iprettii

I'm in Georgia right now and we got snow yesterday and people did not know how to act. My Husband is back home in NY (we live in both NY and GA because I'm a flight attendant, but will be moving back to NY officially in May) and they're suppose to get up to 2 feet of snow. I'm glad I'm not there because I've had enough snow in my lifetime.


----------



## Chantibug

Hey ladies!! What a great break, so sad the real world demands my attention now! Christmas was great, the boys were spoiled with so much crap! lol! My MIL got me a pregnancy 1 hour massage, so i cannot wait to use that :) 
Christmas was like 70* here, but the day after was cold and today is REALLY cold for us... 54* is the high and we woke up to 27*.... too bad it doesn't snow here :( Stupid Florida. 
Oh, and my SIL did get a gift for Natalie - a set of onesies... family said now that christmas is over they can start buying more for her... hmm


----------



## Chantibug

iprettii said:


> I'm in Georgia right now and we got snow yesterday and people did not know how to act. My Husband is back home in NY (we live in both NY and GA because I'm a flight attendant, but will be moving back to NY officially in May) and they're suppose to get up to 2 feet of snow. I'm glad I'm not there because I've had enough snow in my lifetime.

Ugh! I asked my husband if we could driveu p to GA and see some snow since everyone but florida got it and he said "no, there is no snow in georgia and im not wasting gas to prove it"... coulda been a nice adventure!


----------



## iprettii

Chantibug said:


> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Georgia right now and we got snow yesterday and people did not know how to act. My Husband is back home in NY (we live in both NY and GA because I'm a flight attendant, but will be moving back to NY officially in May) and they're suppose to get up to 2 feet of snow. I'm glad I'm not there because I've had enough snow in my lifetime.
> 
> Ugh! I asked my husband if we could driveu p to GA and see some snow since everyone but florida got it and he said "no, there is no snow in georgia and im not wasting gas to prove it"... coulda been a nice adventure!Click to expand...

lol @ your husband, had you guys drove here yesterday he would have been right. The snow came down really hard Christmas day/night and although it didn't stick to the streets it did stick to the grass.. but I don't even think it was 2 inches of snow and by the next day a lot of it melted.


----------



## RosieCheeks

We got about 20 inches in NYC. Its been horrible. They haven't even plowed my street. I didn't go into work today and I dont even know how I am going to trudge through the snow to get there tomorrow.


----------



## MissFox

We just were in Oregon and there was a little bit of snow- not too much. But a ton of accidents.


----------



## Annunakian

Keep the snow far, far away from Wisc! :winkwink: :haha: We had a white Christmas but not much, a couple inches or so.


----------



## Chantibug

Well hopefully we can have a white christmas next year.. DH just told me he wants to family vacay in the smokey mtns in TN next december... he wanted to go in January (!) but I was like "i dont think so, I'm too pregnant!" so I'm excited cause i love toplan trips and I have an entire year to plan this one :)


----------



## southerngal2

That sounds like it'll be a great trip!


----------



## iprettii

RosieCheeks said:


> We got about 20 inches in NYC. Its been horrible. They haven't even plowed my street. I didn't go into work today and I dont even know how I am going to trudge through the snow to get there tomorrow.

I hear they still haven't plowed the streets in Brooklyn and Queens, but Long Island and Manhattan were plowed. I guess this will have to be day 2 of people not going to work.


----------



## JNA

The snow is finally starting to melt here. Hopefully I will be able to leave the house soon. Last winter I fell and broke my ankle and leg so me and lo will not be going out till its all gone. 

2 feet of snow would make me go crazy :wacko:


----------



## MissFox

thats not good. I slipped offmy bumper because of snow! jammed my ribs but i'm ok and so is my lo. I wish we could have stayed longer in the snow.


----------



## JNA

Thats good that you guys are ok. OH and my mom have me on lock down so even if I wanted to leave the house I couldn't.


----------



## Chantibug

iprettii said:


> RosieCheeks said:
> 
> 
> We got about 20 inches in NYC. Its been horrible. They haven't even plowed my street. I didn't go into work today and I dont even know how I am going to trudge through the snow to get there tomorrow.
> 
> I hear they still haven't plowed the streets in Brooklyn and Queens, but Long Island and Manhattan were plowed. I guess this will have to be day 2 of people not going to work.Click to expand...


yeah my grandma is up on long island (bethpage) and she said she got 20in but she doesnt care cause she doesnt go anywhere... 
I talked to a friend of mine in the city just last week and he said "oh not much snow here".... then his facebook yesterday said somethnig about "all" the snow they got .. lol. 

We did have icicles where people left sprinklers on overnight, and the car doors were frozen shut this morning so we had to take extra time to deal with it.


----------



## Annunakian

Chantibug said:


> Well hopefully we can have a white christmas next year.. DH just told me he wants to family vacay in the smokey mtns in TN next december... he wanted to go in January (!) but I was like "i dont think so, I'm too pregnant!" so I'm excited cause i love toplan trips and I have an entire year to plan this one :)

The smokey mountains are so beautiful. I lived in Knoxville for awhile and took frequent trips there and around Gatlinburg. My Dad still lives in Knox and said they actually got quiet a bit of snow there (for Tn, that is) this year.


----------



## Chantibug

Annunakian said:


> Chantibug said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully we can have a white christmas next year.. DH just told me he wants to family vacay in the smokey mtns in TN next december... he wanted to go in January (!) but I was like "i dont think so, I'm too pregnant!" so I'm excited cause i love toplan trips and I have an entire year to plan this one :)
> 
> The smokey mountains are so beautiful. I lived in Knoxville for awhile and took frequent trips there and around Gatlinburg. My Dad still lives in Knox and said they actually got quiet a bit of snow there (for Tn, that is) this year.Click to expand...


I'm hoping it snows at least a little when we go up there because the kids have never seen snow before, and i think it will kinda make it worth it to go up ther in the winter..


----------



## Annunakian

Chantibug said:


> Annunakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chantibug said:
> 
> 
> Well hopefully we can have a white christmas next year.. DH just told me he wants to family vacay in the smokey mtns in TN next december... he wanted to go in January (!) but I was like "i dont think so, I'm too pregnant!" so I'm excited cause i love toplan trips and I have an entire year to plan this one :)
> 
> The smokey mountains are so beautiful. I lived in Knoxville for awhile and took frequent trips there and around Gatlinburg. My Dad still lives in Knox and said they actually got quiet a bit of snow there (for Tn, that is) this year.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it snows at least a little when we go up there because the kids have never seen snow before, and i think it will kinda make it worth it to go up ther in the winter..Click to expand...

Well if next winter is anything like this one it just might! I hope it gets some kind of snow so the kiddies can enjoy it. :happydance:


----------



## Chantibug

anyone doing anything 'exciting' for new years?


----------



## southerngal2

Not doing anything too exciting. We will be going over to DH's sister's house for lunch and to play a few card games.
The weather is supposed to be pretty nasty so I doubt we will be outside popping fireworks.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Nothing too exciting planned for NYE. Just basically having DH's family over and then NYD we are over my parents house with all my sibling and family.


----------



## MissFox

I don't think I have anything special planned. DH wants to go to the bar with his best friend- so I might tag along and have a Shirley temple and play DD. Also might stay home with the dogs so the puppy is used to the fireworks.


----------



## Annunakian

Wish I was. No friends and no money = we stay home and finish watching Stargate Atlantis on Netflix and probably play some Scrabble. We're boring. :( lol


----------



## MrsWez

We are going to Charlotte, NC so I can watch people get stupid and drunk and I can play chauffeur for my husband and our friends. And No champagne for me this year. :nope: I think I will be bored and irritated.


----------



## JNA

I'll be in Charlotte too! Going to the club with some friends then hopefully I can stay up long enough to get our usual 3am Ihop


----------



## DarlingMe

I am waitting at the ultrasound facility for my bladder to fill... She said I was empty- I thought my uterus was when she said it! Now just waitting for the fluids I chugged to get to my bladder! I'm not even 7 weeks- what can u see with an external scan anyhow??


----------



## lisaf

Darling- I only had internal scans that early... they give a better view, but not all machines have the option for internal.

For new years we'll be heading to our friend's house with their 4 month old baby... so early night, no drinking for any of us... some baby cuddling and card playing, lol.. totally boring!


----------



## DarlingMe

They can do an internal. I think she doesn't want to. I told her I thought they gave a better view and she said I don't do internal scans unless u r 5 weeks. 

We both work new years eve and will get home a little after 11pm so ur nights sound better than mine!


----------



## lisaf

hmm thats so weird about the internal reluctance? I know plenty of women who didn't see a HB on an external scan when done early but saw everything great on an internal... 
I've had so many internal scans I've lost count to be honest! At least 10 in the past year I think?


----------



## DarlingMe

Wow! Thats alot! We were able to see the HB @144, sac looked good, uterus is a little larger than expected, my due date was off by 2 days so I have to change my ticker, and I have a heart shaped uterus. From what I was reading it can cause preterm labor so I will have to research that whole thing a little more! So glad we go to see a HB though!


----------



## lisaf

I have a heart-shaped uterus too.. but mine is the most minor kind... some things say there is no issue, some say it can cause preterm labor.

I had fertility issues, so I had a few diagnostic/cycle monitoring internal ultrasounds... then when I was pregnant, because I was seeing a specialist, I got a LOT of early scans just to keep an eye on things (I was on progesterone supplements which can prevent a miscarriage from happening even if the pregnancy isnt' viable so they do more scans so you don't go on for weeks thinking everything is fine).


----------



## southerngal2

Ugh! I had to come back to work today. :(
I've been off since Dec 23.
I really didn't want to be here today.


----------



## LadyofRohan

southerngal2 said:


> Ugh! I had to come back to work today. :(
> I've been off since Dec 23.
> I really didn't want to be here today.


Same here, though I got off the 22nd. :dohh: I had the hardest time getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## southerngal2

Me too!
And it's cold today so all I want to do is go back home and snuggle up in bed with a good book.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Yeah, that sounds lovely. It's worse because DH has the day off so he's at home watching TV/cuddling the dogs/browsing the internet while I sit here in my cube and try not to fall asleep!


----------



## lisaf

omg me too! :( I did have to work 2.5 days last week.. but just knowing this is a full 5 day week is killing me.
and my DH is at home being lazy :(


----------



## luckyme225

I got back from vacation on the 1st and went back to work that night, totally sucked!


----------



## RosieCheeks

I just got back from the sono and the tech said that she is 99% sure that its a GIRL!! I am soooo shocked that I almost fell off the bed. I have been having such strong feelings since day one that its a boy. On a side note, I have to go back in 3 weeks because they couldn't see the heart because the baby was upside down but we did get to hear it. They also said that the baby is measuring about 1 week behind and I am freaking out about it. Has anyone every experienced that and then have the baby catch up?

I also posted this on the 2nd trimester forum to see if any other ladies have been through this.


----------



## lisaf

Well, I had tons of scans... my first scan was perfect to the DAY... my next scan, exactly 7 days later only showed 5 days growth... after that my baby measured 3-5 days ahead of my EDD every time.

So it CAN vary a bit! I wouldn't worry too much about one scan being a little off. You're getting another scan in a few weeks to check the heart, so you won't have long to wait and I do think most of the time they catch up. Also if you and FOB are short people, your baby may measure on the smaller side of 'average'.

congrats on the girl! :haha: I was so sure mine was a girl but was totally wrong too! So much for mother's intuition, eh?


----------



## southerngal2

Ok so I can't believe this is actually happening to me right now.

I have been with the same company for 6 years. I am in an accounting position and also over one of the divisions of our company.
I have taken time off before, for my honeymoon and vacation and for the death of my grandfather. Each time I have taken off there was another lady that has covered for me while I was gone. She has been with the company for 2.5 years. So she is pretty well trained to cover my job in my absence.

Well my supervisor told me yesterday that I was going to be moved to the receptionist desk to start answering phones and that the lady that usually covers for me will do my job. I'm like ok, for how long? ( I was thinking it was for training)
She answered with " Well we don't know if anything will happen to you because you are pregnant, and you will be gone for 6 weeks, so we will just leave it like this for however long."

EXCUSE ME!?!?! WHAT!?!?! So I was demoted and now can't do my job because I'm pregnant and leaving for 6 weeks! This is illegal!
I'm not due until June and it's only January! I'm not going to be allowed to do my job for the five months I'm here, and I am demoted to receptionist on top of that! This isn't fair!

I really want to quit but I need my insurance and we also have a paid maternity benefit that I need. I'm stuck!

What would you do? Would you contact a lawyer? I've read on the internet that you can not be demoted because of pregnancy and she flat out said that I was being demoted because I was pregnant and they didn't know what would happen.


----------



## LadyofRohan

southerngal2 said:


> Ok so I can't believe this is actually happening to me right now.
> 
> I have been with the same company for 6 years. I am in an accounting position and also over one of the divisions of our company.
> I have taken time off before, for my honeymoon and vacation and for the death of my grandfather. Each time I have taken off there was another lady that has covered for me while I was gone. She has been with the company for 2.5 years. So she is pretty well trained to cover my job in my absence.
> 
> Well my supervisor told me yesterday that I was going to be moved to the receptionist desk to start answering phones and that the lady that usually covers for me will do my job. I'm like ok, for how long? ( I was thinking it was for training)
> She answered with " Well we don't know if anything will happen to you because you are pregnant, and you will be gone for 6 weeks, so we will just leave it like this for however long."
> 
> EXCUSE ME!?!?! WHAT!?!?! So I was demoted and now can't do my job because I'm pregnant and leaving for 6 weeks! This is illegal!
> I'm not due until June and it's only January! I'm not going to be allowed to do my job for the five months I'm here, and I am demoted to receptionist on top of that! This isn't fair!
> 
> I really want to quit but I need my insurance and we also have a paid maternity benefit that I need. I'm stuck!
> 
> What would you do? Would you contact a lawyer? I've read on the internet that you can not be demoted because of pregnancy and she flat out said that I was being demoted because I was pregnant and they didn't know what would happen.

Definitely contact a lawyer, what she is doing is illegal. Is your pay being cut as well or is she just shifting you into this other position?

Also, I know you said that she said it to you. Is there any way you can get the reason in writing? Maybe you can email her and ask her to spell out what this move in position entails and the reason for it so you have something in writing? Or just write an email to see if she'll just confirm it? You can say "Per our conversation earlier today, I am going to be given the receptionist desk to do tasks X, Y, and Z while Sally takes over my current position due to my pregnancy" and then see if she will confirm/deny it and if she'll have anything else to add.


----------



## southerngal2

My pay is not being cut, but I will not be up for a raise because my duties have gone down.
Don't have anything in writing but I will email her and see if she will confirm it.


----------



## LadyofRohan

southerngal2 said:


> My pay is not being cut, but I will not be up for a raise because my duties have gone down.
> Don't have anything in writing but I will email her and see if she will confirm it.

Did she give a reason why she is switching you to this position so soon? Considering that you aren't due until June (and presumably not taking off maternity leave until then), why would she have to replace you in January? It doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## southerngal2

It doesn't make sense to me either.
She said because she doesn't know if anything will happen and I'll have to leave early.

I do understand that my position needs to be covered in my absence, but it doesn't need to be taken away from me.


----------



## Annunakian

Geez, what a crap boss she is being. No advice, southern, but good luck. I hope you get it in writing and a lawyer can do something for you. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Wow, that is blatantly illegal. Is there anyone else who heard her say that was the reason? She might be dumb enough to confirm it in writing but if she thinks you're trying to get it confirmed it might send up red-flags for a lawsuit and put her on her guard.

I would definitely try to get it documented somehow. They cannot demote you or reduce responsibilities due to pregnancy unless you request it or are physically restricted from doing your job by your doctor.
In order to do anything legally, you actually have to apply for the right to sue (not that it needs to go that far, but just an FYI). I believe you have to apply to the EEOC first.
Get whatever you can in writing before even hinting that you are questioning the legality of what they are doing.

Hopefully, once you have that in your back pocket, you can approach HR and explain that this is discrimination and you just want to keep your regular job etc!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks for the advice.

Our office staff is only 10 people. My supervisor is HR! So I can't go there.


----------



## lisaf

Yikes, hmm, then I would get some kind of evidence first for sure that she's said this is pregnancy-related. Then I would confront her kindly and just say that you are not trying to be a pill, but that its not ok with you to be demoted simply because of your pregnancy. If she says 'too bad'... tell her that it seems rather like discrimination to you. If she is not willing to re-think her position, don't say another word, just contact the EEOC etc. Once you've done the first steps with them, I'd possibly contact a laywer for advice on this, but at least go back to your supervisor and tell her that you've looked into it and her actions are illegal and that you really just want what is fair and to be reinstated etc...
You could also try contacting your supervisor's boss somewhere in these steps because you really aren't looking for some big lawsuit payday, you just dont' want to be discriminated against and your supervisor is putting the company in jeapardy etc.

They can do this stuff if they claim its for business reasons (downsizing etc) but they cannot do it if they say its for pregnancy. One reason its very hard to prove discrimination is because most people are careful enough to claim its for other reasons. So if you have no proof of this, its going to be VERY hard to push them or even pursue legal action.

One analogy to bring to your supervisor is that if you were going to have surgery and needed 6 weeks to recover, that you wouldn't be demoted in anticipation of that! Also that there is no reason to assume you might have to leave early and let her know when you anticipate leave to start. 

One thing companies often do is bring women back from maternity leave at a lower level position but keep their high pay... many women don't fight that, but what ends up happening is that in the next round of layoffs, you will be the first to go because you're overpaid for what you do etc. They are supposed to reinstate you after leave at a similar position for responsibilities AND pay. By demoting you ahead of time, they could be setting up to let you go for other reasons (too many receptionists etc...).


----------



## lisaf

oh, and FYI I'm not a lawyer or anything, lol... just that I work for a small company that is clueless about the legal way to do things so I've researched the heck out of maternity leave laws (my HR rep was telling me stuff in my favor that just wasn't true.. because all she was reading was a stupid pamphlet! If I had taken the leave the way she said I could, they could have figured out I wasn't entitled to it while I was gone and changed things on me and told me to come back sooner etc!).

If you want specific advice on your exact situation, www.laborlawtalk.com has a whole maternity leave section with super helpful advice! Make sure to tell them how long you've worked there, how many employees work for the company within a 75 mile radius, and if you've worked 1,250 hours in the past 12 months. Also make sure to tell them what state you are in, but I believe in your state you only have FMLA if eligible, and the pregnancy discrimination act to protect you. They can help tell you exactly who to contact and in what order etc!


----------



## luckyme225

sorry that happened to you southerngal. I would contact I lawyer because they can't demote you just because your pregnant and will have to take a leave of absence when the baby comes.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks for the link lisa! Lots of info there.

I think she realized what she was saying and that other people were hearing because she came in my office yesterday as I was trying to get my stuff together and said that I was not doing my job.
Nice thing to say to a pregnant hormonal lady! It was at lunch time and I left in tears! I can't believe after 6 years with a company working my butt off that I am being treated this way.
I'm going to contact EEOC and see what they say about the situation. But from what I've read , it looks like they are totally in the wrong.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm sorry, southerngirl. Did she give you examples of how you aren't doing your job, etc? If you've had rave reviews the past 6 years and then all of the sudden you 'aren't doing your job' then something is definitely up.


----------



## southerngal2

Well let's see, I got yelled at for about 15 minutes because I was not using my file folder correctly.
Yep that's right a FILE FOLDER! It's the kind with the fasteners at the top and I wasn't putting the papers thru both the fasteners.But no one goes to the files anymore because our office is set up as paperless. I just keep all my papers in case the server crashes. She had no reason to be in the file cabinet anyway. All the papers are scanned in to the computer because we are paperless.
It's all petty BS stuff like that. And I almost wanted to laugh until it went on for 15 minutes!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Hi all!

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm fairly new to the boards, and just finally saw this group!! I'm 29 and expecting my first child at the end of August. I'm near Minneapolis, MN. 

As great as the ladies are from the UK, its nice to have a group for us!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi jocelynmarie! Welcome to the group! :)


----------



## RosieCheeks

OMG that is crazy southern. I would definately try to document it and get some legal advice. Good luck!


----------



## RosieCheeks

Hi and welcome Jocelynmarie.


----------



## lisaf

Hey southerngal! Glad the site was helpful... I often like to read through the other posts on there.
Half of it is scary how much employers try to get away with.. the other half can be almost shocking what employees think pregnancy entitles them to :)
It really made me appreciate all the great things California has set up, and feel horrible that most of the country has very few job protections. Makes me super jealous of the UK and Canada girls though!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks for the support guys! :hug:

I've just sent an email and will see what happens.

On a happy note, I go see my Dr on Monday and we will schedule an ultrasound!
Can't wait to see if I'm having another girl or a boy! :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm sorry you are having to deal with this southerngal. I hope all goes well. Congrats on finding out the sex. I can't wait to find out what Peanut is.


----------



## MissFox

Your situation is so infuriating! I hope everything works out for you!!1


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks.


----------



## lisaf

Grrr... I hate dealing with payroll!!! Have an employee who just now noticed his SSN was wrong in our payroll records for the past 2 years :dohh:
Also... California law is pretty generous to hourly, non-exempt employees who travel... my boss is mad that this person is going to get paid all kinds of overtime. Don't get mad at me or the state... you're the ones who let her refuse to be salaried, paid her a ridiculously high hourly rate, then decided to send her on an international business trip that requires 24 hours of travel time to get there and 24 hours to come back :dohh:
/rant :haha:

Is it time for maternity leave yet?


----------



## southerngal2

Ha Lisa! Almost maternity leave time! Hang in there babe!


----------



## JNA

When is everyone taking off for maternity leave. The dean contacted me to congratulate me for making the deans list last semester and asked when I would need to take off for maternity leave. I had no clue I could get time off :happydance:

Bad news OH will not be present for lo's birth :growlmad: I really hate how the government treats people sometimes. Now im not as excited about the birthing experince and the fact that he wont be back till 6 weeks after my due date. I think im the only women in the world who hopes baby stays in till 42 weeks. 

We dont get treated fairly because we are not married and its not fair that we have to rush into marriage for him to be there for one of the biggest days of our lives together.


----------



## MissFox

jna- sorry to hear that. I think that's one of the reasons we rushed (not that I wasn't worried about him being able to make it, but I wanted him to have a say and have a legal stand) to get married before the baby was born. We were engaged already and sometimes I wonder if we did the right thing. I love him but we fight more now that we're married (weird, huh?). Nothing has changed in our lives but when were stressed we do yell more and argue more. 
I hope that there is a change in plans and your OH gets to be home for the birth (thinking positive can help, right?!)


----------



## lisaf

Miss Fox - fighting isn't always a bad thing. Its how you fight. Perhaps being married has made you guys less polite since you know the other person can't just walk away if you say what's on your mind? I think its worse if a couple never ever fights than if they disagree, or even shout, but do it in a way that isn't hurtful to each other, is constructive, and is always respectful of the other's feelings.
DH and I don't always agree and we get pretty mad at each other over stuff, but we always talk it through and always listen to the other person's side etc. 
Having grown up with divorced parents, I know they way they fought and know that what DH and I do is totally different!


As for maternity leave, I want as much time after the baby is here as possible. I only plan on getting off work before my due date if I'm medically disabled in some way (not totally unlikely with the pelvic pain I already get). My work is willing to grant me more time off after the birth and will even pay me for some of it! :) I may be able to get 3 months after the birth which will be great.. and if I can get a few weeks before the birth, thats great too.
I can phase back into work slowly too.


----------



## MissFox

Right Lisa- we only get loud and yell here and there and we do a lot of "talking" about our issues before they become something bigger. We're really big on communication and both try our hardest to keep that open. We're actually looking into couples counseling to try to help with this too. 
I've grown up with my mom and she has always been poor at communicating with her partners and I've seen relationships work better when issues and problems are addressed and that's what DH and I both want. 
I don't think it's so much that it's because we got married but more because he's been out of work for a while waiting for his 3rd surgery- which he got in October. He however hasn't been able to return to work and he has applied for SSI (used all his state disability) and we're waiting for the answer on that (within a few weeks I hope). His physical therapist said that they can work to build strength in his shoulder but he's still going to need another surgery to correct the problems. It's all just frustrating. Sorry for the rant. But I'm really hoping that counseling will help us out and that we get an answer soon because I'm cutting back on work at the end of Feb but wont be able to afford to do so if there is no other income. BLAH!


----------



## lisaf

wow miss fox thats a LOT of stress! The healthiest of relationships struggle with either job loss OR medical disability.. you're dealing with both!
Sounds like you have a good relationship though and counseling is a great idea! So many people wait until its too late to get help.


----------



## MissFox

It's definitely been rough. It causes a lot of tears but he's really supportive and I try my hardest to be of him. We really need to hear from them by the end of February or else he's gonna have to say screw the past year of backpay and go get a job so that the house can continue to function while I'm off work to take care of hte baby. He suggested counseling one night while we were having a heated discussion and I was just about to. I hope it helps because I realize the problem is financial and I don't want to give up on "us" for that but I hate to say that if it comes down to it I can do "us" a lot better for my daughter and myself.


----------



## JNA

Mrs. Fox: communication is key! Yeah I know you get tired of arguing but at least both of you care enough to argue. As you said positive thinking can make things seem alot better when the going gets tough. You guys love each other and thats all you need :hugs:

Yeah im a sap but love conquers all in my book hehe. Jacob is really up set with how things are looking for us thus far but there is nothing we can do besides pray for a miracle :shrug:


----------



## we can't wait

JNA said:


> Yeah im a sap but love conquers all in my book hehe.

:kiss: I'm with you, on that one. :kiss:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi all, Im from Oklahoma! Any other Okies in here?


----------



## DarlingMe

Im from Illinois, but welcome Kylars Mom! 

I cant complain too much about my maternity benefits. I work for a fairly large company with probably 90% women on staff so I will either take sick pay, FMLA, and/or short term disability for the full 12 weeks. I am hoping to work until the last possible day so thats more time I will have at home with my little one!

So sorry everyone is having so many issues with this!


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi girls. I know we are all at different stages but I thought I would let everyone know about this. I am going to sound like a commercial here but I wanted you all to know how much I love this doppler! I had been going back and forth on buying a doppler. I was thinking of renting one, then I realized I would be paying over $100 to borrow one. I found one on Amazon. Orginally marked at $200. Sonoline B I think is the brand, well they have a C model that came out so the B model was marked down to $63 and free shipping. It has fairly good reviews so I figured I would just order it. I know it is too early for me to hear the baby but it works like the ones we use at work on our heart patients and very similar to the ones in the OB office. 

I can find my own HB in my abdomen and I know as soon as LO is ready I will be able to find his/hers too. Alot of the cheaper models are really amplifiers that dont use sound waves. They are just as good as your OH putting his ear up to your belly! This one is really a ultrasound style doppler. I just had to share with you all because I feel like it is exactly the price and quality I was looking for! And I got it in 2 days! I dont often rave about things so I really do want anyone who is looking for one to know that both from a nurses standpoint and a new mom this seems like a great deal! 
Again sorry for sounding like a commercial but heres the info! 

https://www.amazon.com/Heart-Ultras...ef=sr_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1294542599&sr=1-5
 



Attached Files:







doppler.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm often the same, raving/advertising stuff I love! :)
I know a doppler will just be dangerous for me though, lol... I'd panic if I couldn't find anything etc! :) 

Good luck with yours, sounds like a good one!


----------



## MissFox

We were given a different one from what we had and it took all of 30 seconds to find Rosie's heart beat. I was worried about not being able to find it also but she starts kicking like mad as soon as I put anything on my belly- so no worries about not actually finding the heartbeat also. 
I don't blame you for not buying one though- we weren't going ot until we were given 2 of them but one is lame and just amplifies sound, the other works pretty well and you can hear the little choochoo heart.


----------



## we can't wait

I agree-- I'm not going to get a doppler... I would panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat. Not to mention, I always look forward to hearing the heartbeat at doctors appointments. It makes it more exciting for me. :) 
Good luck with yours though. I know loads of ladies who absolutely love using them :thumbup:
by the way, hello KylarsMom! :hi: No, sorry. I'm a Virginian :dance:


----------



## DCJ24

I am in md. baltimore


----------



## rockabillymom

Im in arizona!


----------



## lisaf

So girls... I've been flipping through baby books and am finding that all the names that stand out to me as kind of ridiculous are all listed with 'American' as the origin :haha:
Ok, I know we're a new country but shoot! Thats embarrasing!! :rofl:

My favorite American-origin name so far? Gizmo (yes... as in the gremlin from the movies... meaning is listed as 'mischevious' though ... can't say I would name my child after an evil creature from a horror flick (though Gizmo was the 'good' one I suppose) haha)


----------



## MissFox

PSSSSHH!!! Gremlins was NOT a horror flick! I like the "american" names too. 
Rosie has her foot under my ribs and it is SOOOO PAINFUL! Every time I bend over it feels STABBING like. Midwife today said not to worry about it though- baby is just not moving though.


----------



## lisaf

I hear lots of girls complaining of feet in the ribs etc... honestly my baby is still SO low that I dont' see how he could possibly get a foot up to my ribs in 4 more weeks... the only kicks/movements I ever feel are at/below the belly button!
I was measuring just fine at my 20week appointment though.. have another this week.
I feel like baby is going to have to fight for space with all my fat :haha: and the fat may be winning right now and keeping him low :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

I've always been carrying high. My first kicks around 17 weeks were close to my belly button but I started to show at 9 weeks and my uterus is higher than normal folk's I guess? Lots of the april girls are saying that they are just getting kicks that reach their ribs but mine have been near the ribs for the last month or more.


----------



## lisaf

Well my doc said the top of the uterus is only supposed to reach the belly button at 20 weeks... Is it your first?

BTW... right now my LO is kicking me right behind the belly button, lol... its such an odd sensation.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- this is my first. At 18 weeks though I had fundal height of 21. But it's always sat high since the beginning so I'm wondering if that helped me feel movement so early also- I was about 14 weeks when I got the first ones.


----------



## lisaf

hmm, asked if it was your first since things seem to hit certain milestones faster on 2nd+ pregnancies! :)

I don't know if that explains feeling movement early, all I gotta say is I'm quite jealous since I really wasn't feeling movement for sure until 20+ weeks (I'd say week 22 was probably when I was quite sure it wasn't gas but I'd been feeling stuff for a while, just couldnt' believe/trust it was the baby... especially since I couldn't provoke the baby into moving).


----------



## MissFox

Yea around 17 weeks was when I got to be around 5 times a day just summersaults. I get asked about this being my first often though. My belly is pretty big too but I'm very short so I think I can only go out. You'll love the next few weeks to come! I started being able to poke and she would poke back and hard!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I feel bad for my DH for not being able to feel much... he felt the baby once, but most of the time can't feel it. I feel bad about it because I feel like its my fault for being fat that he cant' feel through the fat layers :rofl: (I was overweight before the pregnancy).

I'm pretty tall though and being a large girl already, its like baby is just eating up all my fat and making himself cozy in my nice, already stretched-out tummy :haha:
(I think I've gained 5lbs total so far!... totally shocking considering what I eat!)


----------



## MissFox

And sometimes it is hard to feel them move for quite some time- it took until I was around where you are for DH to be able to feel the baby move on a regular basis. He would just put his hand onmy belly while I slept and that's when he got to feel her more of the time- now it's almost any time you touch my belly. I don't know how much being fat has to do with it really- I'm sure it plays a part but pre pregnancy I put on a LOT of weight from my birth control (while on it and quitting it) so I was 174 pre pregnancy- on a 5'1'' frame. I am now 184- so 10lbs total as of today's appointment. but I was as 5-6lbs when I was last at the dr. office (about 5 weeks ago)


----------



## lisaf

I think I've only gained 5lbs so far. I just feel bad about him not feelign it and since I AM fat its easy to blame that, lol! He doesn't have much patience for it either though so it must be partly his fault! :) So far the only time I've felt anything on the outside is when I lie down on my tummy.

Baby has been kicking away today though so maybe it should get more and more noticable?
Every time I get a little sad about not feeling tons of kicks I hear people complaining of jabs in the ribs etc like you and realize i should be happy to not feel much yet! :haha:


----------



## heyyady

lisaf- I'm having the same guilt at my husband not being able to feel our girls kicking- these are my 3rd and 4th kids, but his first and he feels so left out :(
As to the foot under the ribs thing- go to wal-greens (Or another drug store) and buy one of those ridiculous personal massagers that look like a bug or a turtle to carry in your bag. When they lodge a foot up there, just press the massager on the top of your belly right there- the vibration tickles their little toes and they move :)

Ps- I'm a California girl :)


----------



## lisaf

oooh thats a GREAT tip for the ribs! I'll have to remember that! Only hope I don't get caught in an embarrasing moment if I carry it around in my purse :rofl:

(welcome, love seeing the california girls on here!!)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! I'm going to join you in here if that's okay!  Dh and I are living in Arkansas right now (he's in the Army), but Tampa is home!


----------



## MissFox

Hi!!!!
And yea! Great tip for the ribs! If only I could find my massager.


----------



## lisaf

hehe oh my, dare I admit that I have a few 'massagers' handy? :rofl::blush:


----------



## heyyady

lisaf- that is why I suggested one shaped like a lady bug - lol


----------



## southerngal2

Hi JohnsPrincess! Welcome! :)

Great tip for the ribs! Never thought of that one!
And Lisa, I think I'd stick to carrying one shaped liked a ladybug! :haha:

Went to the Dr yesterday, everything is normal! Got to schedule my ultrasound, it will be on the 20th! Can't wait to see if we are having a boy or another girl! The 20th seems so far away!


----------



## luckyme225

southerngal- Good luck at your ultrasound, not too long to go!

I have an ultrasound on Friday to check on the baby, I can't wait. I've already had tons but this will be the first time my husband gets to see our son since I was 11 weeks.


----------



## heyyady

We have another Sono tomorrow- the only nice part of all the risk factors with twins is that we get to peek at them every two weeks :)


----------



## JNA

Im having a Girl!!!

Get to go back in 2 weeks because she was in the worse possible position. Every time the tech tried to turn her she would fight back putting her hands out trying to make her stop.
 



Attached Files:







US_1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, poor baby, she was comfy. Congrats on your little girl, JNA.


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats JNA!


----------



## RosieCheeks

Congrats on the little girl JNA!!

Sorry that I have MIA but I have been feeling really crappy. I came down with a really bad stomach virus and its left me worn out.

I went to my ob last night and they told me that baby girl is not measuring 1 week behind as the hospital says. Based on there dates i am measuring perfectly. My original due date was May 28th and then the hospital put it at May 24th and now we are back to May 28th.


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATS on team :pink:!!!!
That is one downside to changing the due date- we would have had to move ours back and then up a few days each way before settling right back where we were eventually. They go through growth spurts. My last prenatal appt said if I continue to measure big (fundal height) for the next 5 weeks (2 appts) then I have to go have a growth scan. I hope she does to some extent- just a growth spurt so we can see her again but if not I'm happy to know that measurments get back to normal. 
We have our 3D4D ultra sound on the 19th- I CANT WAIT!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on team pink JNA!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm in Charlotte, NC and expecting my first.


----------



## MissFox

hello!!!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lisaf

Doing good! Nesting instinct kicked in a bit today, lol. We went out and got a new cat tree that has sisal posts so we won't have bits of shredded carpet everywhere like the old one left.


----------



## MissFox

That's cool. I wish nesting would kick in for me but I've been so against doing it in the house we're in but it looks like we wont be moving before the baby arrives :cry:
Also I'm sure it would help if DH didn't sit at home all day undoing all the cleaning that I've done and not helping.


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, my DH is not helping the nesting instinct right now! He kept putting certain duties off all day and is now playing video games instead of clearing space in front of the closet etc.. :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Sounds like mine. I wouldn't be so mad but he doesn't work (lol have I mentioned that before?!) and it's times like this that it REALLY REALLY bothers me. Maybe if he helped I'd be more inclined to buy him a new video game he keeps asking for... but NOPE. He is supposed to go to the dump tomorrow with his little brother to help him so I better get home and it better be better in here! And he better not slack off and "forget" to go through the things I asked him to...
:brat: :grr:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Hello! Mind if I join? I am from Massachusetts, just north of Boston. We are expecting our first.


----------



## MissFox

hello!


----------



## Annunakian

Hi! :flower:


----------



## momsosick

Hello! Is it too late to join? I'm in central Illinois. Expecting my first and FULL term as of now!!! EEEKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi everyone! Welcome to all the new ladies! :)

I've been nesting like crazy! Nothing is safe in my house right now! I've thrown out so much junk!


----------



## MissFox

Hi momsosick!!! You're almost there! Congrats on full term! 
I need to get in the nesting kick and I've been so closeto it but my head cold is really stopping me.


----------



## JNA

Hello to all the new comers :flower:

So does anyone sleep through the night any more. My bladder control is going out of the window. I have a cold and sometimes im scared to cough outside of the restroom. I totally wee'd myself in class thursday and just got up and left.(It was the first day if class and I dont know what to tell my professor tomorrow :cry:)
On a good note I got baby girl a bunch of stuff this weekend. Everyone is trying to give me hand me downs too so she has plenty of clothes. I think I have a baby shower date set (my b-day) I have been looking forward to turning 21 forever and I dont wanna sit around doing nothing on my big day :dohh: No clubbing but lots of baby fun sounds better that getting wasted. Omg I sound like a mom. 

How are you guys?


----------



## lisaf

I used to never get up to pee at night. I now have to get up at least once to pee. I'm also sleeping a little lighter (not a bad thing at all because I usually sleep so deep its CRAZY).

As for the bladder control, you really have to do your kegels every day. I do find if my bladder is very very full, no amount of control will keep me from peeing if I sneeze. 
I wouldn't worry about what to tell your professor. Most won't ask... if they do, just say you had a personal problem to take care of... most don't want the details, lol!


----------



## JNA

Thanks Lisa,
My professor gave me a weird look when I walked out of class and looked like she wanted to say something. Is there anything to do to stop the potty trips during the night. I do my kegals (most of the time).


----------



## lisaf

I haven't heard much helps at night.. something about the change in position when you're lying down? Just limit fluids before bed, and go before bed (maybe even go 2x right before bed if you can?)

If you want, you can apologize to the professor and say you had a personal issue to take care of that couldn't wait.... that way in case they thought you were rude for walking out they will realize it wasn't personal, lol!

I was much better at doing my kegels back when we had that daily reminder thread here on 2nd tri, but I think it died?


----------



## JNA

Well that would help a lot having the kegal reminder on here. I heard about a kegal app you can download to your cell but my blackberry is on the brink of death.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well we can restart the kegel thread... but the people who kept bumping it up all the time moved on to 3rd tri. They basically used it for normal mindless chatter, that way it was sure to get bumped a lot, lol! :)


----------



## luckyme225

I have a hard time sleeping at night. I used to wake 3-4 times to pee but luckily it's cut down to two. I drink less at night now too. I'm a light sleeper though so it takes me awhile to fall back asleep.


----------



## heyyady

I'm up what seems like every hour on the hour to pee- and my bladder control WAS fine, but then I got Bronchitis over the holidays and seem to have lost all control. I feel like a 90 year old woman, but I wear incontinence pads when I go out so that I'm not constantly worrying!


----------



## Annunakian

Even when I drink very little I get up to pee. Albeit it's a little pee but it still hurts like I have a full bladder! :wacko:


----------



## JNA

Annunakian said:


> Even when I drink very little I get up to pee. Albeit it's a little pee but it still hurts like I have a full bladder! :wacko:

I feel when I wee at night it hurts too. I wish people would tell the whole story of pregnancy not just the good stuff. Half the time im freaking out because I think something is wrong but apparently its all normal but a well kept secret of pregnancy.


----------



## Annunakian

JNA said:


> Annunakian said:
> 
> 
> Even when I drink very little I get up to pee. Albeit it's a little pee but it still hurts like I have a full bladder! :wacko:
> 
> I feel when I wee at night it hurts too. I wish people would tell the whole story of pregnancy not just the good stuff. Half the time im freaking out because I think something is wrong but apparently its all normal but a well kept secret of pregnancy.Click to expand...

Haha, no doubt! This pregnancy is soooooo different from my sons. I had a very good one. No aches and pains, mild MS... but this one.. oh man! Constantly having to pee, my pelvis hurts like a mother and my hips feel like they are going to fall off if I lay on one side too long. :nope:


----------



## JNA

Wow only 8 more weeks and you can sleep peacefully until the baby wakes!


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am in the same boat ladies. I am constantly waking up in the middle of the night to pee even if I don't drink a lot. I haven't really had any aches and pains besides the normal round ligament pain but I have notices that if I turn abruptly in bed in the middle of the night I get this sharp shooting pain in my lower stomach area. I hope that's normal.


----------



## lisaf

RosieCheeks said:


> I am in the same boat ladies. I am constantly waking up in the middle of the night to pee even if I don't drink a lot. I haven't really had any aches and pains besides the normal round ligament pain but I have notices that if I turn abruptly in bed in the middle of the night I get this sharp shooting pain in my lower stomach area. I hope that's normal.

I found that sharp shooting pain to be round ligament. A body pillow or pregnancy pillow has helped a LOT with that.


----------



## Mustang_Love

I'm waking up every hour but it's due to hip pain. It is SO difficult to get/stay comfortable. Because of all the pillows, there is barely any room for DH in our bed! :haha: Luckily I only have to pee once or twice a night.


----------



## MissFox

I'm usually around 2x a night and wake up more than that just trying to get comfy. It doesn't help that I'm such a snotface right now that I can barrely breath and have to constantly turn over... then bam! 5 mins later is when the pee hits. That'll teach me to shift baby onto my bladder!
Lisa- there is the kegel thread in the 3rd tri now.


----------



## cheree89

Hi Ladies - It has been forever since I have been on B & B! I have a quick question for you all...I am agonizing over names! We think we have a girl name picked but don't have a boy name we love. I just posed the name Cian to OH. He liked it a lot until I told him how it was spelled. Is Cian too weird for the midwest? I really don't like changing the spelling of names, but Kian would be ok, I guess. Also, OH is of Scottish/Irish decent way way back, but nothing that would make us want to honor his ancestry. Is it strange to choose such an obviously gaelic name just because we like it?


----------



## lisaf

Is it pronounced key-an? Or see-an?
I think you would have issues with pronounciation, but as for it being too weird? I don't think there is such a thing anymore :haha:


----------



## cheree89

lisaf said:


> Is it pronounced key-an? Or see-an?
> I think you would have issues with pronounciation, but as for it being too weird? I don't think there is such a thing anymore :haha:

KEY-an

That is funny about no such thing as being too weird! You live in Cali - weird is more NORMAL there than here you know? :haha: I used to live in CA - I miss it (especially right about this time of year)!


----------



## lisaf

lol, the weather this weekend has been unbelievable... leaving our windows open at night... warm breezes at night as if it was late summer etc... just crazy!

I do think we can be a little wierder here, but I know being 'unique' is a growing trend.
DH and I don't want people to have trouble pronouncing or spelling our son's name, but we also don't want him to be the 4th Ethan in his classes etc...

I don't think the origin matters, if you like a name and it fits the criteria that interests you guys, go for it!
(my husband went to school with 2 kids name Thor :haha: One was pronounced Tore though.... just saying he didn't think there was anything unusual about that until he thought back as an adult... kids just kind of accept it, you know?)

I do think if you want it pronounced right, I'd spell it with a K... just to be safe... my first thought was that it was SEE-an until you mentioned spelling with a K and the Celtic origin. If you don't care if its mispronounced a lot, and/or you have a strong feeling about spelling it with a C, then go for it!
(I looked up Kian and it is an acknowledged spelling variation of Cian... it ranked #595 in the US in 2009 - I think its great that it ranked at all! :) )


----------



## AuntBug

My sis named 2 of her three galuc names, and both she and her dh are mutts. My niece has a similar name, Cerys, but the c is a "k" sound. And they live in OH.


----------



## JNA

I really like the name Cian but I would spell with a K because it looks masculine to me (just an opinion) 
I have a name for my girl but not a spelling so far it's Ka'aliayh how would you guys pronounce that name? (just aa test to see if that spelling works for what im going for lol)


----------



## lisaf

JNA - I'd probably pronounce that 
KAH-ALL-EE-YAH
or possibly
KAH-ALL-LAY


----------



## JNA

Yeah the 1st one is close enough its KAH-LEE-YAH the second A is silent. If spelled Ka'Aliyah would that make you want to say KAH-LEE-YAH? I got it form the bible Aaliyah which means to test or test history. Or high exalted one in arabic.


----------



## heyyady

We've chosen decidedly French names- but I'm mostly German and my husband is 1/2 German 1/2 Mexican (I call him my giant Beanerschnitzle- lol)
Origin doesn't really matter here in the states anymore- just if you love it <3


----------



## MissFox

JNA said:


> Yeah the 1st one is close enough its KAH-LEE-YAH the second A is silent. If spelled Ka'Aliyah would that make you want to say KAH-LEE-YAH? I got it form the bible Aaliyah which means to test or test history. Or high exalted one in arabic.

:thumbup:
I like it and that's pretty much how I thought it would sound. The spelling of Ka'Aliyah brings the pronunciation across nicely also.


----------



## southerngal2

Very pretty name JNA!

We've decided on Micah for a boy and Adriane for a girl.

We have our ultrasound tomorrow at 1:00! Can't wait!


----------



## southerngal2

Just thought I'd let ya'll know that right now at Udder Covers if you use promo code "family 2011" you get a nursing cover for free. Only pay shipping.
I just got one for $9.95.

www.uddercovers.com


----------



## lisaf

I got one of those covers! :) Matches my 'free' sevenslings :)


----------



## southerngal2

How's the quality?


----------



## lisaf

I think its fine, definitely worth what I paid.. .not sure i'd shell out the money for retail price on it, but it would cost me just as much or more to make it myself if that makes sense.


----------



## luckyme225

My husband is Irish so he really wanted Irish names. We named our first son Connor and this one will be Liam. 

I wanted to get an udder cover awhile back when I saw the deal but I already have a hooter hider so I was trying to be good and not buy extra. I love nursing color fabrics for some reason lol.


----------



## DarlingMe

Hey girls, I just thought I would mention a podcast "Pregtastic" I have been listening to. I am on episode 80 after about 2 months of listening! I really enjoy it. It is a bunch of preggos that chat about pregnancy. They have a topic, guests, book/baby gear suggestions, etc. I have learned alot from it not having any pregnant friends and only having family members with children over the age of 10 around to talk to! Anyhow its free, and is on iTunes and a few other sites but I am not sure of them. I love reading and learning about what is going on and what will happen with all this but dont always have time. I can listen to this in the shower or car... K done sounding like a commercial again! Just wanted to share.

Just search for "Pregtastic" it has a belly with a smiley face as the picture.


----------



## southerngal2

Yeah Lisa, I figured it was cheaper to buy it at that price than to try to make one.


----------



## southerngal2

Had our ultrasound yesterday! It's another girl! :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on Team :pink:!!!!


----------



## Annunakian

Congrats on the girl. :D


----------



## lisaf

congrats on team pink! So jealous of all the cute girl stuff you get to buy! :haha:
I have to avert my eyes in kids clothing stores and only focus on the boy's side :haha:


----------



## MissFox

hehe lisa.
Sooo DH just called. Since yesterday we've gotten the PackNPlay, carseat and the stroller!!! I"M SO EXCITED! It seems so much more real now. Now we just need to make room for it!


----------



## lisaf

aw how exciting Miss Fox!!!!

We're having a garage sale tomorrow... once we get rid of some things, we'll have the room to actually possibly set up some of our baby stuff. Totally exciting and scary!! :)
(I think I'll spend a week vacuuming the carpet to get all the kitty litter out of it)


----------



## MissFox

Well, we were hoping to have moved by the time the baby came but really- it's just not going to happen. Needless to say we've got to amke the best of our 550 sqft! Storage unit it is!


----------



## heyyady

MissFox said:


> Well, we were hoping to have moved by the time the baby came but really- it's just not going to happen. Needless to say we've got to amke the best of our 550 sqft! Storage unit it is!

Storage unit is a great idea... Ours is a 700 sq ft condo- with one full time teenager, one part time teenager, a cat and a dog... and I'm supposed to put TWO babies in here??? we decided that realistically we can stay here til next Christmas- but HAVE to get out of here before they are both walking!


----------



## MissFox

That's where we're at too. The carpet where we live is disgusting but we can wash it and it will hold us over until it's time to move but it's gonna work for now.


----------



## southerngal2

How exciting missfox! I can't wait to get all of my stuff!
We are very short on room. We are still building the nursery so there is no room for anything! It's all piled up behind the sofa in the living room!:blush:


----------



## luckyme225

We haven't even bought one thing for his little one yet. I doubt we even will until March. The nursery is already filled with books, clothes, toys, swings, and mats from my first little boy. I really just need to get the crib and matching dresser then green/brown decor.


----------



## Annunakian

All I have is a crib, some cloths, bibs, bottles and hair things. If she comes before taxes, I'm screwed. :wacko:


----------



## JNA

Half the stuff on my things to get for baby comes from this thread. I got a ton of baby clothes and thats it so far. Well I got the baby a puppy but that doesn't count lol.

So did any one "tear" while giving birth with a previous child? Is it bearable or as horrible as it sounds?


----------



## lisaf

this is my first pregnancy but the reports I hear on tearing vary a LOT... it seems to depend on how deep the tear is and where it is. Some women say tearing barely hurt, some said it was worse than labor etc...


----------



## Annunakian

I was overly numb with my epi so I have no clue. :shrug: I know I ripped pretty bad though and it hurt when I pee'd once it wore off. lol


----------



## heyyady

Seriously- get a midwife or a doula- someone who knows perennial massage. I had a full episiotomy with my first baby- and no tearing whatsoever with my second because my midwife know what she was doing!


----------



## MissFox

Morning girls- There is a thread in 3rd tri "Things the movies don't tell you" or something like that. It's got a lot of women telling when happened to them before/during/after labor. It's really different from each person but there are lots of "tearing" stories- some horrific and some not so bad.
My friend tore to the front- any more and she would have ripped her clitoris (I've heard a few stories of girls ripping their clitoris and EEP!) and she had an episotomy.
But check the thread out- It's really handy, especially if this if your first baby.


----------



## lisaf

I love that thread!! lol.. wish there was more activity on it but its died down a bit! :(


----------



## MissFox

It really has but the 30 or so pages of it are so full of useful information! Especially the last couple pages where one lady was in labor and updating for us how it was going and then posted a couple days later her experience so far.


----------



## luckyme225

I had an episiotomy but didn't even feel it because I had an epi. I'm using a midwife this time so hopefully I can avoid an episiotomy or tearing.


----------



## southerngal2

I remember with my first I was terrified of everything to do with labor. Tearing, the pain, everything! After having my 1st daughter I thought it was not that bad. 
Then with my second, everything that could happen, happened! I had to be put on the drip, I tore, she was face down instead of face up..etc... And I realized that although it was painful, the pain didn't last that long and was not as horrible as I heard other people describe. And you really do get over it, that's why I'm pregnant with my third.

Guess I'm just trying to say. "Don't worry about what could happen and how painful it will be. Just enjoy your pregnancy and delivery, it goes by very quickly"


----------



## hopefulmama

New to this thread, just found it, better late than never... i just went to that other thread 'things they don't tell you in movies' i am sitting hear crying my eyes out scared to death of giving birth now plus the way it all goes down afterwards down there, i think i'm more scared of the after.


----------



## heyyady

Hopeful- It's really not all that bad- if it was, the human race would have died out long ago! Going into it informed is one of the best ways to get though everything easier, and in the end, you get a beautiful baby as your reward :)


----------



## southerngal2

It's really not that bad. You have so much going thru your head waiting to meet your baby that you really don't care what else is going on.


----------



## hopefulmama

See i'm not afraid of the labor, i am afraid of everything after it, like the tear or cut that you have to care of, the gross blood non stop, all of that stuff... it sounds terrifying


----------



## lisaf

Tearing or cutting is not a guarantee... not all women tear. Not all tears are bad either.

I think pregnancy prepares you for gross things bit by bit. I actually woke up choking on vomit the other night (from what I have found online, it was probably related to acid reflux even though I didn't have noticable heartburn and don't suffer from it much in general). 
There are some GREAT things I hear about after giving birth... that its just so wonderful and amazing to be able to hold your pee for more than 30 minutes etc, lol!

I've had one horrible heavy period that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. And you know? It was gross and a huge pain, but there are many grosser things I've dealt with. And I survived... its not really something you can avoid, you know? And some women have it very easy, just one day of heavy bleed then spotting.


----------



## Annunakian

All the issues afterward are just inconvenient. Like it was said everyone is different but it's one of those things that you just deal with when it comes.


----------



## luckyme225

I didn't really have a ton of bleeding after birth. I had spotting but mine lasted 8 weeks or so.


----------



## JNA

I had to put my dog Tyson down this morning. He was my baby and im distraught no one saw this coming. We just thought he ate something like a sock not that he had liver cancer throughout his abdomen and liver :(.


----------



## southerngal2

I'm so sorry JNA!
:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Hi


----------



## MissFox

:flower: Aww JNA I am sooo sorry to hear that. That is such a horrible thing to happen! Nothing can prepare you for having to make that decision. I"m very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

aw JNA, so sorry! :( That is so rough... I wouldn't know what to do without my furbabies!


----------



## hopefulmama

JNA so sorry to hear, that must be so hard


----------



## JNA

Thanks for the support ladies. I feel so numb. Have to go to the dr because I can't hold any food down. Wish I would have known our day together were numbered. He was my baby and I never imagined life without him. Sorry but he's the only thing on my mind right now.


----------



## MissFox

It'll be that way for a long time. They truly are your baby. I still have nights where all I can think about is my dog and I still cry for her.


----------



## camishantel

JNA :hugs: I know it is hard hun I have been there and even though it has been about 10 years since I had to put my first one down I still cry every now and then..


----------



## luckyme225

so sorry JNA :hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: JNA, :cry:


----------



## Annunakian

:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Are any of you girls doing a hospital tour?


----------



## MissFox

I'm curious about doing one- I mean- I'm delivering there but I don't really know what's going on, lol :dohh:


----------



## luckyme225

I wasn't going to but the closer it gets to time the more curious I get. With my son I didn't have one but the hospital had a virtual tour so I could picture everything in my head. My close friend did the tour and liked it but she can only explain it so much. I've been to the birthing suite once before but it was years ago and I didn't try to examine anything closely because I never thought of the fact that one day I might deliver there. All I remember is the beautiful view.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- my hospital has NO PICTURES online so I can't see anything. I'm goig to talk to my Dr about it when I see them next.


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
May I join you? I'm in southern California and due in May.


----------



## lisaf

My hospital has a tour, I'll be going. I know what the private rooms look like since I visted my friend there this August, but I dont' know what the labor ward looks like etc...


----------



## southerngal2

Hi Soph22! :wave: Welcome!

I'm not sure about a tour. I had my two daughters at the same hospital, but I'm sure a lot has changed since then.


----------



## lisaf

my mom told me how much the hospital changed each time she had us, lol... its pretty funny.

For my brother, they were all shared rooms, hospital style rooms.
With me, they still had mostly shared, hospital rooms, but had 1 birthing suite that looked like a bedroom (4 poster bed included). It was first-come first-serve and my mom lucked out and got that room with me. Then with my sister they had redone all the rooms to be a sort of hybrid etc.. homey touches etc.

I care more about certain policies and procedures... one co-worker told me they show you a big red button and explain that if they hit that button, it means something really drastic/bad has happened.... and that co-worker saw them hit that button when his son was born :( he was ok in the end, but just knowing whats going on etc can help.

My hospital just added some policies about parents rights this past summer... the right to refuse a pacifier, refuse a bottle etc... so stuff like that changes all the time.

Oh... and you can pre-register during the tour so its a little less paperwork when you show up.


----------



## Soph22

I have my first childbirth prep class at the hospital where I'll be delivering next weekend. I'm hoping that a tour is part of the class. 
I was actually up in labor and delivery when I needed an IV due to sickness, but they supposedly put us in the smallest room that doesn't get used much. At least that's what we're hoping! It wasn't that great.


----------



## MissFox

I'm taking birthing classes at a different hospital because they are supposed to be "better" 

Ok- so this just happened in my life:
I'm wearing my shirt that says "I'm not fat, I'm KNOCKED UP"
A guy walks into work and asks for headphones- I get up to get them for him.
While opening the cabinet he asks if I think my shirt is "Mean"
I respond "not really" and he asks "you don't think that's mean??"
My response was something like this 
"Considering pre-pregnancy I had a BMI of 33 and am considered "obese"- no I do not find my shirt to be mean- I find it funny because I am fat"
He told me he wasn't trying to be mean just understand why I would wear my shirt. 

Some people.


----------



## luckyme225

I already pre-registered for delivery. The midwife/ob office gave us a # to call when we turn 20 weeks. I called the # to sign up for the hospital tour so we will see how long it takes for them to call back.


----------



## lisaf

The hospital tour at mine is just every tuesday night I think at 6 and 7 ... you just show up. But I'm taking the classes at the hospital and I know they include the tour as part of the classes so I'll just do that.

Miss Fox - that shirt is awesome, lol... that guy has no sense of humor. If he was an overweight woman, I could see why he'd think maybe it was mean in some way (like saying "i have an excuse to be 'fat', you don't") I totally need that shirt by the way, lol! I'm overweight to begin with and the only reason I think I look pregnant now is because I wear maternity clothes... I swear I'm not sticking out anymore than I was before!

My neighbor this morning shouted 'congratulations' as I was heading to my car... I haven't told her I'm pregnant, so either she heard it from another neighbor or I officially look pregnant now. I thanked her but when I got in my car I started overthinking it. I was totally thinking I don't look that different than I did when I was just fat and was kind of insulted... lol.. I know thats stupid of me, but it was just a funny reaction on my part I think.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- no sense of humor at all. I've only gained 13 lbs so far this pregnancy (which is AWESOME) since my Dr told me to try to keep under 25 total. I'm eating fine- and splurging (I have a box of Ferrero Rocher right next to me) here and there but I am 5'1 and weighed 174 at the beginning of pregnancy- thus making me very over weight. I was just shocked by it though- He still didn't get it after I explained what I thought in my head but it is what it is I suppose.
PS You can get the shirt at Spencers.


----------



## southerngal2

OMG! I soooo want a shirt like that! :)


----------



## heyyady

I would love to do a tour, not for me but for my nervous neurotic hubby! However, the hospital that will be delivering the twins charges $100 per couple to take the tour/mini class and doesn't do any part of the tour on C-sections. Total waste of time and $.


----------



## DarlingMe

They charge for a tour?? It is advertising for them! How dumb.


----------



## MissFox

That's crazy to charge for a tour!!


----------



## Annunakian

Wow, I can't believe they charge for a freaking tour and don't even include everything.

I'll be getting a tour in a few weeks, not sure when seeing as how I pretty much wait for them to call me when I am 36 weeks and then set up an appointment to go. From what I saw online it's a pretty nice place, but we'll see how nice it is when it comes to following my birth plan. It's pretty simple, but who knows what they are willing to do.


----------



## heyyady

The "Tour" is 4 hours long with a Mini-class attached- that's how they justify it. Just talked to a family friend who is head nurse in the NICU there and she's arranging for us to meet her on her lunch hour and she's going to do it herself!


----------



## Annunakian

Ha! Good way to get around it! Hope you have fun. :D


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!!! just found this thread so havent read through it yet, but im so excited to be here!!:happydance:

i will try to read up on some stuff as im on bed rest til baby is induced here in 3 weeks.


----------



## camishantel

I did the virtual tour on line and am going to do the real tour in a couple weeks...I already pre registered


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i also just found this thread and im not to far along but very excited as the days go by it sinks in more and i get more excited...im in southern cali .......i will read all the other pages 2morrow cuz im going to bed now im super tired


----------



## heyyady

well, It's official. We bought a minivan.


----------



## MissFox

WOOHOO! Gotta love mommy mobiles! We got rid of my 07 dodge Dakota and got an 02 Dodge Ram 1500 that had the full four doors. 02 was kinda old but it had only 49,000 miles on it.


----------



## Annunakian

We desperately need a new car since we have, what I dubbed, a sardine can. The 3 of us barely fit and now we're adding a fourth, oh my.


----------



## AuntBug

We're also getting a new car, Acura MDX. Enough room for our dogs and our growing family :)


----------



## heyyady

we were just going to get a new car- but once we found out it's twins knew we had to go up to a van, since we already have 2 "kids" (!4 and 18). My husband is a giant tattooed metal head bartender and I'm a rockabilly/retro American muscle car girl- we're having a hard time coming to grips with this mini van thing! (I want to put flames on it ;) :rofl: )


----------



## blessedmomma

flames would be cute hun! 

we have had our minivan for a couple of years now. it was harder for my hubby than me, lol! we are having our 5th, so it was very necessary for us!


----------



## Annunakian

Decked out minivan! This I have to see. If you do it, post pictures!


----------



## lisaf

I think you should totally do something like flames with the minivan!! lol!


----------



## MissFox

We decided that when this truck isn't big enough (enough seats) we're gonna go with an SUV. Although we'll probably stop at 2 kids (assuming No 2 is a boy- according to DH)


----------



## blessedmomma

we used to have an suv, but the amount of gas they go through is outrageous. spent as much on gas as our car payment:dohh: after a year or so we gave in to the minivan....


----------



## MissFox

I've been a truck girl my whole life and DH loves trucks too and with the 2 dogs and dump runs trucks have always been the answer so we'd have to always have a truck but the SUV would be nice for more inside space. I'm not stressing the gas though- I've always had vehicles that got poor gas milage except for my 93 Geo Prizm. We've got a big truck and teh econo car but we need a different small car- I don't think mines very safe.


----------



## lisaf

I lived with a car with horrible gas mileage and don't think I could ever go back now, lol! Maybe an SUV hybrid would be the best option?


----------



## blessedmomma

i really loved the suv we had. was so nice. we just got tired of filling it up all the time. like 2-3 times a week. i was working back then and had to use my vehicle for my job so it was outrageous. now with 4 and 1 on the way im glad we switched, even though i dont run around as much. i cant see spending all that money on gas with 5 kids to feed and take care of! :haha:


----------



## AuntBug

The SUV we're getting gets 20 mpg, not too bad for 7 passenger. I'm just not ready for the minivan :blush:


----------



## MissFox

20 mpg isn't bad. My old truck got 16-17 mpg and this one gets 15-16mpg so it's not such a difference. But I'm LOVING it- especially since my old one had my belly rubbing on the steeringwheel by 18 weeks! New truck is set up SO MUCH BETTER! 30 weeks and still have 4 inches!


----------



## sma1588

sorry to change the subject but i asked in another thread but got way mixed answers from uk ladies mostly....when you first found out you were pregnant when did you go to the docs and start prenantel care? what all did they do at your first app?
im going when im going to be about 9 weeks and dont know what to expect...this is my first. i have so many questions to ask my doc but have to wait so long


----------



## lisaf

I think they like to see you anytime after 8 weeks... the early care still isn't all that standard around here because people find out late etc...


----------



## sma1588

but what all do they do at the first appoinment. i was told they will do an ultrasound but what else? am i gonna have to go get blood work done ,fill out tons of papers, have a paps is all that usually the first time visit stuff? i need to prepair myself first also what info do they ask as far as paperwork so i know i have all that....if it asks for dates and family history i have no clue


----------



## heyyady

You'll have a pelvic-breast exam, if you haven't had a pap in the last year, you'll have one of those- since you're 9 weeks they'll see if they can hear a heartbeat- weight, height, etc. ASK questions! Write them down before hand so you don't get overwhelmed and forget :)


----------



## DarlingMe

Mine took me the same week that I called. I was 4 weeks when I went in. They did exactly for that reason, first pregnancy and wanted to do teaching and make sure I was on prenatals. I also had my first ultrasound at 7 weeks. I think it depends on the doctor.


----------



## lisaf

oooh yes, write down your questions!!! Lol.. I always forget them!


----------



## MissFox

I got my pregnancy confirmed at 5 weeks then didn't have my "appointment" until just after 8 weeks. All we did there was get a run down of the office and their practices. It was an orientation. Then I had my dating ultra sound at 8+6 and my first real visit happened the following week. They do a vag exam (I didn't get one bc I had one about 3 months before- one month before pregnancy) and send you on your merry way. That's how it happened for me anyways


----------



## sma1588

o man, ya i just checked my doc records online and i havnt had a pap since last year so i guess im in for that too....guess i better get used to it now....i will write my questions down for sure i always take in a list of things to ask every time i go to the docs because i get there and forget everything i wanted to know untill i get in the car! i have a male doc to so i have already learned there is no being shy about it now lol


----------



## AuntBug

I had a dating scan when I thought I was 7 weeks, turned out I was 6. Then went in at 9.5 weeks. They took my weight and pee at both, blood at the second one, and us at both because I wasn't far enough for a Doppler to pick up the heartbeat.

No pap or breast exam at mine since everything looked normal on the us I guess. Lots of family and medical history questions. I don't think there is a standard here.


----------



## blessedmomma

sma1588- my Ob normally does it at 8 weeks and gives a pap if you havent had one in a year like everyone else said. she doesnt do breast exams unless you have a family history or a concern. there is paper work to fill out and i honestly dont remember them taking bloods. have to pee in a cup, and they give me a cup every appt to fill and bring in with fmu. not all my OB's have done that with me though. some have me pee when i get there. 

this time i had to come in at 6 weeks for blood work and a sonogram because i was bleeding. had also had previous miscarriages, so that was a factor too. i think most will have you come in early if you are having any problems.

how is everyone doing today???? im sooo happy i found this thread. its good to have one with people who do things close to the same way. sometimes i have felt so out of place when someone makes it sound like how things are done here is wrong just because thats not how they do things where they are at. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

My Dr's office saw me right away when I found out.
They did a pap and breast exam. Gave me prenatal vitamins. Also answered questions about family history.
Had an ultrasound at 6 weeks.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I didn't have my first appointment until 8+5 weeks. I had a scan, a bunch of blood work, a pap and the wet lab test they do to check for STDs. I'm going through a birth center though so I just see midwives and not an OB, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. :shrug:


----------



## MissFox

OH yea the blood work! And at every appointment they are likely to ask you to pee.


----------



## luckyme225

I wasn't seen until 11 weeks maybe. They did a pap, answered questions, breast exam, and the normal stuff (weight, blood pressure). I had already had an ultrasound and blood work before my first visit because I had a blood clot in my uterus causing bleeding.


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, I forgot about the bloodwork... was it to check for rubella immunity or just STDs? I forget...
They checked things like iron too and blood type, right?


----------



## sma1588

ok awsome ladies, well it looks like im going to have to go in early to c my doc because i have to get the ok from him so i can get fillings done that i really need


----------



## southerngal2

Does anyone have a blog?


----------



## lisaf

I have one that I never write in! Lol!
I enjoy doing it and my friends have loved the ones I've written, but I don't want to have to censor myself in case family reads it etc (I once had a tirade about a pap smear that was quite graphic, lol... it involved a rant about the amount of lube the doc used heheh)

I want to be able to write it anonymously so I can bitch about work, family etc ...


----------



## southerngal2

lol- I understand!

I just thought it would be fun to Follow each other's blogs.
I have one but I think it is boring! And I forget about it and don't update it that often.
This Little Life of Mine


----------



## MissFox

No blog here- just facebook- but I update it enough :dohh:


----------



## heyyady

Ok. Been having BH all afternoon/evening. If I drink a glass of water and go lie down, they stop. Any time I get up to do anything, they start up again. Should I be worried?


----------



## lisaf

I'd call your doctor and try not to move around until you talk to them.
Since you're not at 24 weeks yet, it might be very important to catch any early signs of labor etc.


----------



## southerngal2

Did you call the Dr. heyyady? 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## MissFox

Heyyady- how are the BH? I hope they went away and all is OK! 
I get them now if I lift anything over 10lbs... yup- no more full laundry baskets for me.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope your BH went away heyyady.


----------



## heyyady

Finally got them to stop late last night by pounding vitamin water with potassium - but then have been out running around all day and not drinking enouhg- so thinking I may need more of it tonight!
Thanks guys :)


----------



## southerngal2

Glad it got better!


----------



## sma1588

yay i hit the 6 week mark and hoping i get to get into the doc soon for a note to my dentist before the MS kicks in. i wanna c the little bean soooo bad already


----------



## heyyady

Went to Dr today for regular check and had a quick scan- the girls are doing great and she said to stop worrying so much... easy for her to say!


----------



## southerngal2

Glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## heyyady

went to target to complete our baby registry tonight- my poor hubby looked like a deer caught in the headlights! He started to seriously panic and ask about how we were going to not only afford all that stuff, but where we would fit it in our condo! LOL I had to calmly explain to him about all the media hype, etc. surrounding baby gear and the difference between what they truly NEED and what the manufacturers want you to THINK they need!


----------



## Annunakian

heyyady said:


> went to target to complete our baby registry tonight- my poor hubby looked like a deer caught in the headlights! He started to seriously panic and ask about how we were going to not only afford all that stuff, but where we would fit it in our condo! LOL I had to calmly explain to him about all the media hype, etc. surrounding baby gear and the difference between what they truly NEED and what the manufacturers want you to THINK they need!

Indeed! Too much crap people don't need when it comes to babies. We had nothing but a bag of clothes I (thankfully) saved from my son, I've slowly been collecting stuff and we still need a decent sized list of things. *sigh*


----------



## blessedmomma

had a lot of contractions during the night and am properly losing my plug today, yay! i know it doesnt mean much, but still exciting to see things moving along :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

That's exciting Blessed!! I had a lot of braxton hicks last night (a few woke me up like HOLY COW!) and I have some sharp pain in my vagina... Hopefully it's just my little girl dropping.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sweetheart! i had this going on for over a week with my last one so i know its not like im in labor or anything. just really happy to see it starting if that makes any sense.


i bet your LO is dropping, its about time to get ready for you!


----------



## JNA

Blessed I hope you dont mind my asking but why are you going in to labor so early? 

Horrible news for me today lo likes to listen to Chris Brown. For the past couple of days when his songs deuces or movie comes on she starts to kick like crazy. I hadn't felt her move all day today until my sister turned on the computer and deuces was playing bam Ka'Aliyah started kicking before the song got to the chorus.


----------



## blessedmomma

JNA said:


> Blessed I hope you dont mind my asking but why are you going in to labor so early?
> 
> Horrible news for me today lo likes to listen to Chris Brown. For the past couple of days when his songs deuces or movie comes on she starts to kick like crazy. I hadn't felt her move all day today until my sister turned on the computer and deuces was playing bam Ka'Aliyah started kicking before the song got to the chorus.

i dont mind at all. i am not due until march 8, but this is #5 for me so i assume that might have a little to do with it... but maybe not. i am 35+4 today and with my last i started losing my plug around 36 weeks. so its not really that unusual i guess. i lost it for over a week last time, almost 2 weeks. then my water broke. its really not uncommon to lose it for a period of time before labor actually starts.

another reason it could be happening early is that i have low amniotic fluid. one of the complications of it is preterm labor. dont know if i will actually go into labor early or not but if i dont i will be induced around feb 15-18 (37 weeks) for my fluid levels.

and the last reason i can think of is that in all my ventures of labor and delivery, i would have to say that if you want things to move along nicely- have sex! tmi for some coming up- my DH and i have learned that having sex is the best way to make sure your body is at least ready for labor. we try to do it as much as possible to get things ready. and i stay down for a while just as though i was trying to get pregnant. let those natural prostoglandins have a chance to soften things up. i was already dilated to 1 and 20% effaced about 1-2 weeks ago.


----------



## camishantel

blessed do you know what your fluid levels are... at the Dr. yesterday they said they like to see it around 8-10 and I was at a 7 and they said if it gets to 5 they will have to deliver me..


----------



## blessedmomma

camishantel said:


> blessed do you know what your fluid levels are... at the Dr. yesterday they said they like to see it around 8-10 and I was at a 7 and they said if it gets to 5 they will have to deliver me..

hey sweetie- mine have been monitored for 3 weeks now. they were 8 and my Ob said she wanted them to be above 10. then they went to 5 the next week. this last week they went down slightly to 4. my OB said she wouldnt induce before 37 weeks based completely on low fluid unless it was really low. dont know what the cut off would be though. i read on the internet that some dr's do induce earlier than 37 weeks for having a 5 or below. when it gets to 5 thats when you are actually diagnosed as ogliohydraminos (low amniotic fluid) or something like that. there are a lot of complications that can happen when it gets to 5 or lower.

she did put me on bedrest until 37 weeks when she will induce. and i am supposed to drink as much water as i possibly can. they are doing non-stress tests and sonograms every week to do a biophysical profile on the baby to make sure he is ok. that includes a few things they are keeping an eye on including heart rate, placenta/cord function, fetal movement, and growth. she did say if any one of these things starts to go bad she will induce immediately. 

has your dr put you on bedrest or told you to drink more water? my Ob says it doesnt help everyone, but its worth a try. and are they having you come in to be monitored more often?


----------



## camishantel

he didn't put me on bedrest and I drink sooooooooo much water as is... he is going to check again next friday so I guess it is just a waiting game.. his heartrate and growth so far have been good.. I have another growth scan on the 14th


----------



## blessedmomma

mine is the same way with growth and heart rate. he is doing good besides the fluid. he hast been moving much since about 30 weeks, but she says it happens with low fluid. there just isnt much room to move. everything seems to be fine besides fluids. they even checked to make sure my water hadnt broke. could have explained things, but it hasnt. my OB said sometimes it just goes low and there is no reason to back it up, just have to keep an eye on it. 

im glad they are keeping an eye on you and i hope they dont have to induce to early!


----------



## camishantel

if they do have to take him early I will be ok I just want it to be past 36 weeks.... and not before march 5th.. baby shower that day... lol... but if it gets to were he is safer out than in I am ok as I know the success rate at this gestation is really good


----------



## camishantel

obviously would rather him make it till at least March 16th as would be 37 weeks so full term..


----------



## blessedmomma

i hear ya there! i was worried about being induced at 37 weeks at first. i have 4 kids and never had one that early. after all thats happened though i have come to terms with it and like you, if he does better out than in then thats how i want him. having low fluid puts you at higher risk for pre-term labor, so if i were you i would take it easy if you start getting a lot of BH. also youre at higher risk for a section because with low fluid the baby can get stressed being squeezed during contractions, and the cord could also get squeezed cutting off oxygen to the baby. 

at first i was even scared of a section, but now im thankful that medical staff today have the know how to monitor the baby very well and get them out before anything bad happens. and it will be totally worth it if that happens. and your absolutely right, its good to be far enough along where they will have a great chance to still be healthy


----------



## southerngal2

Ok without getting into a big heated debate on what's wrong or right. Who's going to try to deliver natural and who is going to go with an epidural?

If you are going natural, what are you going to try for pain management? (breathing techniques, Visualization, etc.)

I'm asking because I had an epidural with both of my daughters and had so many problems with it both times. So I'm going to go natural this time. (if all goes well)

Just trying to be as informed as possible with everything, so it will go as smooth as possible.


----------



## blessedmomma

i always get an epidural at 5-6 cm dilated. i usually breath through contractions until then and use a focal point, which i learned in lamaze. i will be getting it earlier this time because i was told with the low amniotic fluid there are more complications that can happen with the baby and if i dont have the epidural and complications occur they will knock me out for the section. i would like to be awake if i do have to have a section although if i cant be, thats ok too. to me, no matter what kind of delivery i have i will consider it natural because i will be praying and trusting God to get me and my baby through whatever He has planned for us. to me, there is nothing more natural than that. but i know the world doesnt agree with that and would call a section not "natural" labor. 

if you dont mind me asking, what went wrong with your other two deliveries?


----------



## southerngal2

The first time, well to start with it slowed my labor down quite a bit. Then My blood pressure dropped really low. Then I had the shakes so bad that I couldn't hold my daughter. 

I didn't think it was too bad so I decided to do it again. This time my blood pressure dropped so low that I passed completely out, they had to bring in a crash cart. (that was really scary to wake up to) They had to take it out, and re-insert it, because it was inserted wrong.
Got through all that and then my temp. shot up because I had been on it for so long. Because it had slowed my labor again.
I was shaking so bad this time that they had to give me another drug to counteract the drugs already in my system, I was so drugged I don't remember hours!

I'm just scared that this time, the side effects may be worse. 
I'm not against anyone getting it. Just scared that it may be worse for me.
Like in your case, it probably will be best since you are at a high risk for c-section. I'd want to be awake too.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm going natural. I plan on giving birth in a birthing center using midwives instead of a doctor. The birthing center doesn't offer epidurals or IV drugs, instead they advocate using the birthing tubs or showers to help alleviate pain. I plan on laboring in the birthing tub as long as possible.

DH and I are also taking a six week birthing course that's given by the midwives that will talk about the different techniques you can use for a natural childbirth. I'll update the thread with any information we get :thumbup:

If you want to look into a natural childbirth I recommend doing some research and reading. I recommend Ina May's "Guide to Childbirth" and Dr. Sears' "The Birth Book."


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks, I've been researching and looking into it.
I'll have to check out those books.


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal2 said:


> The first time, well to start with it slowed my labor down quite a bit. Then My blood pressure dropped really low. Then I had the shakes so bad that I couldn't hold my daughter.
> 
> I didn't think it was too bad so I decided to do it again. This time my blood pressure dropped so low that I passed completely out, they had to bring in a crash cart. (that was really scary to wake up to) They had to take it out, and re-insert it, because it was inserted wrong.
> Got through all that and then my temp. shot up because I had been on it for so long. Because it had slowed my labor again.
> I was shaking so bad this time that they had to give me another drug to counteract the drugs already in my system, I was so drugged I don't remember hours!
> 
> I'm just scared that this time, the side effects may be worse.
> I'm not against anyone getting it. Just scared that it may be worse for me.
> Like in your case, it probably will be best since you are at a high risk for c-section. I'd want to be awake too.

yikes hun! i dont blame you for not wanting to get it! mine was just a dream. i hope things go better for you this time. i would definitely have some kind of plan to make it through. i use lamaze for the beginning contractions, but i think it only works so well for me because i always know i am getting the epidural evetually :haha: when i ask for the epidural the nurses always say, but your doing so well, hahaha! i tell them it really is only because i know relief is coming.


----------



## southerngal2

Most women I know had no problems with theirs, I wish that were the case with me.

I tried looking for lamaze classes but there are none around here.


----------



## Soph22

I always thought I would for sure want an epidural as soon as possible, but the more I hear about what can go wrong, the more I'm rethinking it. 
I'd like to try and go as long as possible without the epidural, but assume I'll probably cave and get one towards the end. 
yikes, it's scary either way and getting closer everyday!


----------



## blessedmomma

is anyone watching one born every minute tonight?


----------



## MissFox

I'm planning on going natural if I can handle it. I'm going to try not to get the epidural because of how my mom reacted to it with both myself and my brother. It almost completely stops her labor then they start throwing words around like csection and so on. I also am going to try to stay at home for the majority of my labor- I don't want them to break my water unless I'm past 5 CM and it just hasn't gone yet. I am just afraid of reliving my mom's experience.


----------



## JNA

Im going natural! If im not forced to get a c-section. I was going to give birth at a birthing center but the only one near by won't take me because I am high risk. 

So I will be having my baby at Duke, my room will have a heated tub that I can use to help me get through contractions. I am ify about taking a birthing class because I have been through so many births and my dr seems to cover everything well.

I was given an epidural Jan. 2010 and it didn't take. I was stuck like 8 times and my back hurt just as bad as my surgery wound. So im screwed if I want pain relief LOL


----------



## camishantel

I plan on going natural unless it is safer for me and baby to do otherwise... it really depends on my fluid levels and such... my hospital has laboring pools so I will be using those...


----------



## southerngal2

blessedmomma said:


> is anyone watching one born every minute tonight?

I'm going to try.
Will set my DVR in case I miss it.


----------



## blessedmomma

i have it bookmarked so if my DH has it on sports or something and i forget what time it comes on it will just pop over to the right channel when its time :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

I miss having TV. We went down the the basic 15 channels and have Netflix.


----------



## luckyme225

I would love to go natural but if I can't take the pain I will get an epi. Last time I went from 2cm to 10cm in an hour because I was finally able to relax my body.

I have One Born Every Minute ready to record tonight. I enjoyed last weeks episode.


----------



## blessedmomma

luckyme225 said:


> I would love to go natural but if I can't take the pain I will get an epi. Last time I went from 2cm to 10cm in an hour because I was finally able to relax my body.
> 
> I have One Born Every Minute ready to record tonight. I enjoyed last weeks episode.

did you have the epi last time? it speeds up my labor so was wondering if that is how it effected you.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah, I wasn't progressing at all. I was 2cm for several hours then got the epidural and went from 2 to 10 in an hour. The nurses were in shock when they checked me.


----------



## lisaf

I plan on going natural. I have lots of reasons that I wont' get into unless anyone is interested in. This is my first though so we will have to see how I cope, lol!
I will do whatever is best for my baby and me... and I may try the epi if I seem to be stalling already because my aunt was stuck at 3cm, got her epi and fully dilated within an hour.
I plan on laboring at home as long as possible and we're hiring a doula... they statistics on having a doula are pretty incredible. They have a significant inpact on shortening labor time, reducing the chances of pain medication being used, reducing the chances of having a c-section, and overall increase the chance that you will be satisfied with your birth experience etc. 
our birthing center is planning on opening in May... and I'm due May 4th so I don't really think thats a good option for me, lol... they were SUPPOSED to be open in November :dohh:
I also kind of see hiring a doula as a short-cut so we don't have to do as many birthing classes... I know how hard it was for my husband to remember the steps when we took dance classes.. not so sure I want to rely on him to remember everything from birthing classes during 'crisis mode' :rofl:

As for classes, you can see if there are any Bradley classes in your area. I have a friend who did both her children all naturally with the Bradley method and a birth coach. Local doulas might be willing to help you find a birthing class even if you don't hire them :)


----------



## heyyady

I had an epi with my son. they screwed up when they inserted the needle and within 5 minutes the entire right side of my body went dead. No movement, feeling or control from head to toe. They removed the epi and it took 12 1/2 hours for me to get feeling back at all. (I won't even describe the rest of my labor as it was a nightmare!) 
4 years later when I had my daughter I went all natural. All the nurses at the hospital where she was born are certified midwives- it was an amazing experience! No tearing, very little pain, and 2 pushes :) With your first baby it is the fear of the unknown that gets you the most. Keep in mind that if you stay focused and push PAST the pain, the pain goes away as soon as they're out!
With these babies, I will be having a c-section, and they are doing a full spinal block. It could affect my arms and whether or not I am able to hold them for the first two hours, but it is safer for my spine, as they go in higher than my injury. (I have a ruptured disk in my back at L5-S1, funnily enough, right where they gave me the f*ed up epi)


----------



## southerngal2

From everything that I've read it seems like most labors are longer with the epi.
Hopefully mine won't be as long this time without the epi.


----------



## Annunakian

southerngal2 said:


> From everything that I've read it seems like most labors are longer with the epi.

I wonder if I was one of the lucky ones. I was induced at 7am, waters broke at noon, had my epi by 12:30 and after a couple pushes he was born at 5:05. :happydance:

I sure hope if I get an epi this time it goes just as well.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm hoping if I need an epi again I go from 2 to 10cm in an hour again. It was awesome.


----------



## lynifer

My labor the first time around was 13hrs long but the time flew by. Contractions started, Water broke, Epi came and by 11:55pm my daughter was born. <fingers crossed> this one is just as easy as the last. Lord knows the pregnancy has been the complete opposite.


----------



## blessedmomma

i usually do ok with breathing through things til i get to 5-6 then things stall out. i get the epi and it moves things right along. i wish it was only an hour, LOL, but it definitely is only a few hours and amazingly enough it takes less time to do the second half. i have had four of them and have never had a problem with any one of them. the first time they turned it off for me to push, wont do that again. 2nd two times i pushed with it on, yay, only took a couple of pushes since i could focus and wasnt in pain. last time it wore off because he was born at midnight and they couldnt find the lady to up my dose, yikes! praying that doesnt happen again. i feel so thankful to keep my energy for my baby in the end instead of using it on the pain. i do think if i had a horrible experience with it, i probably wouldnt have done it again. mine have all been wonderful though :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

everyone I know has had a issue with the epi which is another reason I don't want one...


----------



## lynifer

If it wasn't for the horrible pain I'd do it without the epi but I have one heck of a low pain tolerance. I give all the ladies who go all natural major props! :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Only time will tell who can go natural LOL

I cant wait for the birth stories and baby pictures in this thread :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

JNA said:


> Only time will tell who can go natural LOL
> 
> I cant wait for the birth stories and baby pictures in this thread :happydance:

LOL- we will all see!!!! i really wanted to go natural with my first. i was determined and got as much info as i could about it. i guess until your there, you never know. i was fine until my water broke:haha: 

now i think, whats the point? why have all that pain- for what? baby is ok either way so why be miserable myself??

i think it will be awesome to hear everyone's birth stories and see pics on here too:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i wish i could go natural but ive already thought about it just with these cramps i get now and im only about 7 weeks it probly wont happen lol but i dont think kaiser does water births or will even let u labor in water so either way i dont really have a choice


----------



## southerngal2

So I just watched One Born Every Minute last night. (had to DVR it)
What did everyone think of this episode?

I keep laughing at the guy who said he was "Type A Personality"
He was so funny!

Then when the twins were born! One of each! My husband didn't think it was possible!


----------



## blessedmomma

LOL- that was crazy. i have heard of the twin thing happening before but my DH was also amazed. was a good episode for sure! im addicted to watching birthing shows. my husband makes me turn it when he comes home for lunch- hahahaha!:haha:


----------



## southerngal2

lol
This was the first one my DH watched with me. Hopefully he'll learn what not to do! lol
I told him all the things that would get on my nerves that the other husbands were doing! lol


----------



## lynifer

southerngal2 said:


> So I just watched One Born Every Minute last night. (had to DVR it)
> What did everyone think of this episode?
> 
> I keep laughing at the guy who said he was "Type A Personality"
> He was so funny!
> 
> Then when the twins were born! One of each! My husband didn't think it was possible!


That show had me on edge in the beginning! After baby Emma was born (the one with the stuck shoulder) I cried. I love that show. The twin thing was awesome. It's amazing what can happen when your AI. And ADD guy was hilarious. His wife has her hands full LOL!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies!! I posted in here last year, I was due October 2010 and gave birth to my son (on the left) I'm in need of some advice ...... I just found out I'm pregnant again but do not have any health insurance. I cannot get on my husbands plan at work until open enrollment which happens to be January. I am unable to find anything online that doesn't say there is a 12 month waiting period for maternity benefits and we make too much money to be eligible for medicaid. I am at a loss for words because it is my understanding in the state of Arkansas pregnancy is not considered a pre-existing condition?? Are there any other options?


----------



## lisaf

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies!! I posted in here last year, I was due October 2010 and gave birth to my son (on the left) I'm in need of some advice ...... I just found out I'm pregnant again but do not have any health insurance. I cannot get on my husbands plan at work until open enrollment which happens to be January. I am unable to find anything online that doesn't say there is a 12 month waiting period for maternity benefits and we make too much money to be eligible for medicaid. I am at a loss for words because it is my understanding in the state of Arkansas pregnancy is not considered a pre-existing condition?? Are there any other options?

My understanding is that preganncy is not a pre-existing condition for group plans that you would find through a workplace. Individual plans still have pre-existing conditions until that healthcare reform kicks in I think.

The only option I can think of is using a free or low-cost clinic, or getting a job that offers benefits. What you COULD do is get a job, stay there long enough to get on the healthcare plan, then quit whenever you want and go on COBRA.

There are sometimes exceptions to the open enrollment rule... there basically has to be a specific event that will qualify you to enroll outside the open enrollment period:


> The opportunity to enroll in a group health plan when certain work or life events occur, regardless of the plans regular enrollment dates. Generally, if certain conditions are met, special enrollment is available when you, your spouse or your dependents lose other coverage (including exhaustion of COBRA continuation coverage), when you marry or when you have a new child by birth, adoption or placement for adoption. The plan must give you at least 30 days--from the loss of coverage or from the date of the marriage, birth, adoption or placement for adoption--to request special enrollment. The maximum pre-existing condition exclusion that may be applied to a person upon special enrollment is 12 months (reduced by the person's prior creditable coverage). However, if enrolled within 30 days of birth, adoption or placement for adoption, children may be exempt from any pre-existing condition exclusion. A description of a plan's special enrollment rules must be given to the employee on or before the time the employee is offered the opportunity to enroll in the plan. For more information, see Questions and Answers: Recent Changes in Health Care Law

got that from the DOL site here: https://www.dol.gov/elaws/ebsa/health/4.asp
under Special Enrollment

So if you got a job long enough to give coverage (most jobs require you to work full-time and be there for a minimum period before benefits kick in... and I'd make sure you were fully enrolled with an insurance card and everything before quitting).
Leaving that job and losing coverage would qualify you to get on your husband's plan or to pay for COBRA to keep the coverage you just got.

Hope some of that helps! What an awful situation to be in! I do think there are lots of programs that provide prenatal care for those who can't afford it etc.


----------



## blessedmomma

wantabelly- im not sure how your husbands insurance works. i know i wasnt on my husbands insurance until i got pregnant with my 3rd child. had always had insurance on my own that covered me and the kids, but was quitting my job to stay at home so i had to get on his. it was in november and there was no problem. there was only a couple reasons you could add someone without it being open enrollment... if the person got married, got pregnant, or had a baby. i would think they should let you, but maybe its screwy insurance??:shrug: did he talk to his HR dept or did you call someone at your insurance co? we just had to bring in proof i was his wife and that we were pregnant.

i felt so sad watching that baby emma being born. i was wondering why they didnt do a section instead of chancing it. i wouldve wanted them to section me instead of taking the chance of shoulder dystocia. especially with it being possibly fatal for a baby. that ADD guy drove me crazy, LOL! im happy to have my calm peaceful husband:winkwink:


----------



## RosieCheeks

OMG, I was crying like a little baby when Emma was born. I would of definately had them cut me open instread of risking it.

The ADD guy had me dying!! I don't know how his wife does it. 

And the couple with the twins was awesome. You could tell that they loved each other and really wanted those babies.


AFM, I am going in tomorrow for a pelvic sonogram cause they found a cyst on my left ovary. My doc says not to worry about it but he just wants to keep an eye on it. Hopefully it doesn't grow. Plus, on Saturday I have my gloucose test which I am dreading. I had weight loss surgery and its really hard for me to drink the liquid in the 5 minutes that they want without getting extremely sick. I hope I can do it.


----------



## camishantel

yeah emma made me cry... but it didn't seem like they really told the mother what they thought was going on or the risk... I am pretty sure she would have chosen different had they explained it to her..


----------



## JNA

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies!! I posted in here last year, I was due October 2010 and gave birth to my son (on the left) I'm in need of some advice ...... I just found out I'm pregnant again but do not have any health insurance. I cannot get on my husbands plan at work until open enrollment which happens to be January. I am unable to find anything online that doesn't say there is a 12 month waiting period for maternity benefits and we make too much money to be eligible for medicaid. I am at a loss for words because it is my understanding in the state of Arkansas pregnancy is not considered a pre-existing condition?? Are there any other options?


I would go to the department of social services and get pregnancy insurance https://www.medicaid.state.ar.us/InternetProviderEnrollment/StartAnApplication.aspx


----------



## luckyme225

I started getting all teary eyed when Emma was born too, I can't imagine how hard it must have been for them waiting for her to come around.


----------



## heyyady

Ok, so I have a 23 year old god son that I raised that moved to Hawaii 6 months ago- he came home today to surprise us! And my 18 year old is up visiting, and my 14 year old who lives here, and had a sono today- so I am a VERY happy camper and got to see all 5 of my kids in one day! Hopefully, the first of many :)


----------



## DarlingMe

wantabelly I am pretty sure pregnancy is one of "life changing" things that they have to add you. Just curious why werent you covered already with his insurance? If you recently left your job or got married I think they kind of have to add you too.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say that I had my 20 week scan yesterday and we're on team *PINK*! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

LadyofRohan said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say that I had my 20 week scan yesterday and we're on team *PINK*! :happydance::cloud9:

congrats hun!!!!! :baby:


----------



## southerngal2

LadyofRohan said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say that I had my 20 week scan yesterday and we're on team *PINK*! :happydance::cloud9:

yay! Girls are so fun! Bring on the bows and lace! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree! dont get me wrong i love my baby boys too, but man was i happy thinking about doing all the girlie stuff with my girls when i was preggo with them. i really loved getting all the little pink dresses and ruffly butt clothes too

they are 10 and 12 now so having times together where we do mud masks and paint our nails or do our hair, its just so much fun :cloud9:


----------



## camishantel

off to my appointment a little worried as my bump has dropped... hopefully fluid levels are still ok... will update when I get back have to leave in about 10 min


----------



## JNA

Congrats Lady!!!
Love the name too my baby sisters name is Owen Elizabeth. I like the way you spelled it because everyone thinks my sister is a boy lol


----------



## LadyofRohan

JNA said:


> Congrats Lady!!!
> Love the name too my baby sisters name is Owen Elizabeth. I like the way you spelled it because everyone thinks my sister is a boy lol

It's pronounced Ay-O-Win, she's named after my favorite character in my absolute favorite books :blush:


----------



## southerngal2

LadyofRohan said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lady!!!
> Love the name too my baby sisters name is Owen Elizabeth. I like the way you spelled it because everyone thinks my sister is a boy lol
> 
> It's pronounced Ay-O-Win, she's named after my favorite character in my absolute favorite books :blush:Click to expand...

Love the name!
It's unique!


----------



## camishantel

fluid levels went up to 9 was 7 last week... he is still head down and I am measuring 35 weeks but it's really hard to measure as I am a big girl... will get growth scan monday but right now I am a happy girl


----------



## JNA

Thats great cam


----------



## blessedmomma

camishantel said:


> fluid levels went up to 9 was 7 last week... he is still head down and I am measuring 35 weeks but it's really hard to measure as I am a big girl... will get growth scan monday but right now I am a happy girl

yay for fluid levels going up hun! mine are sticking at 5ish. i was checked yesterday but some of the measurements got erased so have to go in today and do it again. :dohh:


----------



## JNA

LadyofRohan said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lady!!!
> Love the name too my baby sisters name is Owen Elizabeth. I like the way you spelled it because everyone thinks my sister is a boy lol
> 
> It's pronounced Ay-O-Win, she's named after my favorite character in my absolute favorite books :blush:Click to expand...

Yes the lovely shield-maiden I love Tolkiens literature


----------



## camishantel

ok so I actually have a little energy so going to clean while I do... this house is a mess


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, I need to clean too. The house needs the be swept and swiffered.


----------



## MissFox

Cami that is GREAT NEWS! 
Maybe I'll have time to clean the house someday.


----------



## lisaf

Cami - so glad to hear about your fluid levels!!!! :)

Oh.. and I found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test... have to go do the 3 hour test now I have my dr's appt today so I'll find out how much I failed by (I didn't bother asking the nurse since they don't like to give out numbers... she just said my numbers were 'a little elevated')
Grumble grumble... I don't want undetected GD... but I just want the way to test for it to be easier! :cry:
I was supposed to fast for 2 hours before the 1 hour test... I think I fasted for more like 6... now I'm wondering if that made me fail :dohh:
I'll have to fast for 8-10 hours for this test... going that long without eating makes me throw up still Then tack another 3 hours onto that with that super sugar juice in my system? :cry:
Excuse me while I pout here...


----------



## JNA

Aw sorry Lisa. With all the technology of today there should be a better more time efficent way to test for GD


----------



## southerngal2

camishantel- That's great news! I'm so glad! :)

lisa- Sorry to hear that! Wish there was a better test.


----------



## blessedmomma

lisa- im sorry you failed your test:nope: i wouldnt want to have to take the longer ones. i did hear from someone on another thread that if you fast for too long it can make it rise. maybe thats what happened??

got my sonogram done and my fluid is lower than its ever been. was at 4cm. baby only has 3 cm of fluid by his legs and 1 cm by his butt. none by his head. im worried about him now. this increases lots of risks for him and stillbirth is one. not happy with the results. all my bedrest and tons of water drinking is not working:growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

aww, I'd rather have to take a crummy test than have to worry about that stuff blessedmomma :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

lisa im sorry u have to do those test. i had to do them while not prego and it sucked and made me feel like major crap. i know how u feel hun its not something thats fun thats for sure!!!


asfm- im getting sick now with a cold thanks to OH and my throat is killing me but i dont know what to take for it. im afraid of hurting my little bean


----------



## camishantel

blessed... are they going to induce you earlier then or still wait till next week? 
sma there is not much you can take... tylenol and sudafed is all I know they said I could take but can't take sudafed because of my BP


----------



## lisaf

yeah tylenol is mostly what we're allowed. If you run a fever, you should definitely take it, fevers are more dangerous than the medication.

Lots of tea, hot water w/ lemon etc... 
Totally sucks though!!


----------



## blessedmomma

camishantel said:


> blessed... are they going to induce you earlier then or still wait till next week?
> sma there is not much you can take... tylenol and sudafed is all I know they said I could take but can't take sudafed because of my BP

i havent gotten to talk to my ob cuz i got my sonogram done after her office was closed. i will have to call on monday and see what she wants to do. i have an appt for wed and supposed to schedule induction for friday. so have no idea what she will do.


----------



## sma1588

ive herd tea was bad when prego, ive had a cup at night but dont wanna drink to much. i thought the herbal tea would be ok but now i hear its not. im at a total loss, i think im going to take the meds for my headache though because they get really bad. i got a bright idea of grapes in the freezer so lets c how that works out....this really does suck


----------



## lisaf

the information on tea is totally mixed... some say its not proven safe, therefore don't risk it. There is some proof that very high doses of peppermint can cause contractions... but you're not going to get that from a few cups of tea! :) Just don't drink like 20 cups in a day, you know? If you're sick, I think you'd be fine if you rotated through a few teas or stuck to some of the safe ones
I'm pretty sure the fruit teas are ok and any of the non-herbal decaf teas are supposed to be fine. Hot water and lemon would be fine too.

Some teas that they've expressed concern over the ingredients causing uterine contractions or other unsafe conditions:
chamomile, peppermint, licorice root etc...

I've had the occasional cup though because I just couldn't live in fear of everything. 

I mean eating pineapple is supposed to induce labor if you're close to your due date, but you actually have to eat like 7 pineapples to have that effect, lol!


----------



## WantaBelly

DarlingMe said:


> wantabelly I am pretty sure pregnancy is one of "life changing" things that they have to add you. Just curious why werent you covered already with his insurance? If you recently left your job or got married I think they kind of have to add you too.

 I only had 30 days to be added onto his and I wasn't aware of that. I wasn't on his because he took a new job (in July) in the middle of my pregnancy and I was already covered elsewhere. I am going to talk to the Department of Social Services but I checked online for the eligibility requirements and even though theres 9 people in our house (counting new lil bean) we don't qualify :(


----------



## sma1588

oh ok that makes me feel better i wont feel that bad having a cup of tea now. theres a blueberry tea and a cinnamon herbal tea i really like and theres no caffeine in it so i should be good. 
thanks lisa ure a life saver i hope time goes by as fast for me as it is u. i look at ure ticker and think could you really be that far already lol


----------



## lisaf

lol I keep thinking the same thing, at the time, it felt like forever until lately when time is flying by!


----------



## heyyady

sma1588- There is nothing in the world I hate more than having a sore throat! I was really sick over the holidays and strep throat was part of it- you can take tylenol- just follow the directions on the bottle and don't take extras- Also, if you run a high fever or end up with pustules on your throat go to the Dr! Strep can be really dangerous for you and your baby! Amoxicillin is perfectly safe if you need to go on antibiotics- it does cross over the placenta some, but it's what they give even preemies for infections. Here's my long winded list of advice, hopefully something works for you! 

Avoid herbal teas that have any kind of "root" in them- Valerian, marshmallow, licorice etc. - also anise, catnip, chamomile, comfrey, ephedra, mistletoe, hibiscus, horehound, Labrador, lemongrass, licorice root, mugwort, pennyroyal, raspberry leaf, rosemary, sage, sassafras, stinging nettle leaf, vetiver, and yarrow. 

Most fruit teas are ok- Green tea in moderation, the same with peppermint- Ginger tea and Rose hips tea are also ok. Be sure to read the ingredients! Hot water with lemon and honey is amazing on a sore throat.

Ok, now for the weirdo old fashioned home remedies :) lol they sound strange but they actually do work- rub vicks on your neck, fold a washcloth in half and wet it with warm water, ring it out and place it around the front of your neck, then pin a wool sock over the top of the washcloth around your neck. 

Also, cut up a medium onion and put it in 2 cups of water, low boil on the stove for 5 minutes. Let cool to drinking temperature, then pour onion broth into a cup- salt if needed for flavor. GARGLE with half, drink the other half.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Heyyady! I was just getting ready to post my info I've found on teas since I've been pregnant. A lot of the times in cases of Peppermint, Chamomile and lavander (I had a Chamomile/Lavander tea at the begining of pregnancy because I could NOT sleep at all) you will find conflicting advise however I've found that it is when you are usig the OILs of these that there can be problems. Teas brewed from the flowers/leaves are not harmful. 
Where I live there are a bunch of all natural stores and I've noticed most of the teas that I've goe home and done reasearch on all say "ask your Dr about use during pregnancy" or something like that. Then there are the ones that straight up say "NO NOT USE WHILE PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING" The ones that say ask are usually the safe ones unless you have other complications in your pregnancy. 
Tea is AMAZING. I think I'll make some now.


----------



## ilvmylbug

Hi ladies, 

I'm a bit late but better later than never. :D I'm Felicia, from Virginia.


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies, i sure had a rough night! i had a headache sore throat,and a cough then this morning the nausea kicked in....dont know if thats from being sick though cuz OH said thats how he felt to....im sore all over my legs hurt every way i move them and so does my back and shoulders......i think im gonna make me some tea this morning


----------



## southerngal2

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Novbaby08

im in UT


----------



## LadyofRohan

ilvmylbug said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a bit late but better later than never. :D I'm Felicia, from Virginia.


Welcome! :flower:

I'm in Virginia too! I live in Virginia Beach.


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome ilvmylbug & Novbaby08! :)


----------



## Chantibug

lisaf said:


> the information on tea is totally mixed... some say its not proven safe, therefore don't risk it. There is some proof that very high doses of peppermint can cause contractions... but you're not going to get that from a few cups of tea! :) Just don't drink like 20 cups in a day, you know? If you're sick, I think you'd be fine if you rotated through a few teas or stuck to some of the safe ones
> I'm pretty sure the fruit teas are ok and any of the non-herbal decaf teas are supposed to be fine. Hot water and lemon would be fine too.
> 
> Some teas that they've expressed concern over the ingredients causing *uterine contractions or other unsafe conditions*:
> *chamomile, peppermint*, licorice root etc...
> 
> I've had the occasional cup though because I just couldn't live in fear of everything.
> 
> I mean eating pineapple is supposed to induce labor if you're close to your due date, but you actually have to eat like 7 pineapples to have that effect, lol!

well crap, i've had chamomile throughout my pregnancy, and in the beginning i had peppermint tea when my stomach was upset! lol.. I will continue the chamomile, but at 37 weeks nothing is happening... lol

is there any proof that the peppermint-induced contractions will last, or just contract then stop? I'm desperate to avoid induction this coming week LOL


----------



## southerngal2

Chantibug - I just googled it and can't find anything.


----------



## lisaf

from what I understand it has to be peppermint oil to possibly effect contractions, but its not a common labor-induction tactic so who knows how well it works.

A lot of stuff won't work unless your body/baby is ready to give birth and since they're inducing you before 40 weeks, I'd imagine you'd have a slim chance to have a more natural labor-start.


----------



## MissFox

It is only peppermint oil but not sure if it would keep contractions comin or if they would stop.


----------



## sma1588

ladies i have another question for u....last night i had a goopy blob of CM when i went to wipe last night does any1 know what it could be? im so scared now because ive had to take meds and im afraid its bad. im going to urgent care 2morrow morning. im still really sick with my throat hurting bad still along with everything else, my stomache is messed up in everyway


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588 said:


> ladies i have another question for u....last night i had a goopy blob of CM when i went to wipe last night does any1 know what it could be? im so scared now because ive had to take meds and im afraid its bad. im going to urgent care 2morrow morning. im still really sick with my throat hurting bad still along with everything else, my stomache is messed up in everyway

Was there any bleeding?


----------



## miel

sma1588 said:


> ladies i have another question for u....last night i had a goopy blob of CM when i went to wipe last night does any1 know what it could be? im so scared now because ive had to take meds and im afraid its bad. im going to urgent care 2morrow morning. im still really sick with my throat hurting bad still along with everything else, my stomache is messed up in everyway

i have the same :) i did too with my first pregnancy ...i think its the cervix make extra cm to protect you against bacteria...nothing to worry about if not blood and just creamy or clear cm..:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

there was no blood but there was like a tiny what looked like a black dot in the middle. i still have creamy-ish CM with no spotting.it was about the size of a pea but maybe a little bigger.... i hope its nothing to worry about but now im not as excited to go get an ultrasound i keep thinking its going to be bad news


----------



## southerngal2

As long as there was no blood then it's ok.
It's normal to have more discharge in early pregnancy.
Like miel, it's protecting against bacteria.


----------



## sma1588

ok thanks ladies, this is y i love this site and every one on it


----------



## luckyme225

sma- I get blobs of cm, in fact it's getting worse as my pregnancy progresses. As long as there is no foul smell or funny color your fine.


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well. I'm just sitting on the couch thinking of heading to the hospital to visit my SIL who is being induced. Rosie has the hiccups and since it's not midnight I'm loving them:cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well. I'm just sitting on the couch thinking of heading to the hospital to visit my SIL who is being induced. Rosie has the hiccups and since it's not midnight I'm loving them:cloud9:

The hiccups are so cute! (just not at midnight!)


----------



## luckyme225

I love feeling hiccups, I haven't felt any with this little one yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## lisaf

haven't felt any hiccups yet here, lol!


----------



## heyyady

I had the hickups yesterday and one of my girls was almost in sync with me! lol


----------



## southerngal2

heyyady said:


> I had the hickups yesterday and one of my girls was almost in sync with me! lol

:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

heyyady said:


> I had the hickups yesterday and one of my girls was almost in sync with me! lol

now thats cute!

mine has the hiccups right now. i just ate a bunch of ice and he always gets them when i eat it. i have learned not to chow some ice down really late.:dohh:


----------



## Sheep10

what does hiccups feel like ?


----------



## camishantel

Caleb had the hiccupps last night from midnight till after 1.... was not cute then


----------



## MissFox

Definitely not cute after midnight BUT I was wondering when Rosie would get them- she started to get them right around 31 weeks.


----------



## Annunakian

Sheep10 said:


> what does hiccups feel like ?

Hard to explain, you know it when you feel it I suppose. It's like a pulsating type feeling coming from your belly. Imagine constant gentle kicks. :shrug: I can always tell whether she is head up or down from where the hiccups are coming from.


----------



## MissFox

I usually feel the hiccups at the top of my bump or at the very bottom- but mostly at the top because her feet are basically doing little kicks. it's like little bump bump bump bump bump. The first time I heard it described like that I was like "UMM NO WAY CAN I TELL WHAT THAT IS WHEN IT HAPPENS" Then it happened and I knew right away.


----------



## sma1588

awwww i cant wait to feel my LO move and get all that...i did get to see it for a second today when i went to urgent care which was nice to know its growing exactly to the date it should be..the tech said 7+5 or 7+6 so i was very suprised


----------



## lisaf

yeah, the dates are usually dead-on at the beginning though it can vary sometimes!
When I was exactly 6 weeks I was measuring 6w0d... then exactly a week later I was 6w5d.. then a week after that I was 8w1d, lol!


----------



## sma1588

wow how does it jump that far? thats crazy im just happy to know its ok im fine with not seeing it much as long as they say its ok then im fine with that


----------



## southerngal2

blessedmomma, 4 more days until induction!
Bet you're getting excited! :)

Do you have everything ready?


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks southerngal2! yes, we have had everything ready for a while. one of the complications of low amniotic fluid is pre-term labor, so we got things ready a few weeks ago. had some contractions yesterday but they were never regular and went away. had cramps when i got up this morning but nothing since then. 

started some acupressure since that knocked me into labor with my first. supposed to take minutes to 48 hours. i did it an entire day last time and went into labor the next morning. im not doing it as much as i did before so not sure if it will work this time. would be nice to start things off before i get to the hospital though, maybe it will make things smoother


----------



## southerngal2

Would love some info on the acupressure you use.
I may need it later. Both of my daughters came late, I was trying everything before getting induced!


----------



## blessedmomma

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/acupressure-points-to-induce-labor.html

here is an article that will explain it better than i can. i have only used it once, but it worked. i started early thinking it would take a week or so if it worked at all. i started at 37+5 and went into labor and had her at 37+6. i dont know anyone else personally that has used it, so i cant say how well it works but it sure did for me that time. i have read that even if it doesnt start contractions it will still ripen and dilate your cervix and make baby descend in pelvis more, so it sure cant hurt!

i only used the thumb and index finger webbing one, but it must have been enough!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks for the link!

Ok so I just started looking at Zulily.
They have some awesome things!

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## lisaf

lol, did you click on the BnB banner for Zulily or find it another way?

Any of you girls fan of the pregnantchicken blog?


----------



## southerngal2

My cousin just found out she was pregnant and sent me a link.


----------



## heyyady

I used to manage a maternity store, and would impart this wisdom to my ladies that went overdue- Get your hubby AND someone else to stand on each side of you and hold your arms for balance- Squat down, and duck waddle like this for a good 10 minutes, longer if your legs/pelvis/abdomen can handle it. 9x out of 10 you'll go into labor by the next morning!


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> Any of you girls fan of the pregnantchicken blog?

omg! I just went and checked it out!

I googled it and came up with the pictures. They are too funny!
Awkward Pregnancy Photos


----------



## lisaf

YES!! lol... those akward photos is what led me to the blog in the first place!! :haha:

Not sure if I told you girls I passed my 3hr glucose test... so relieved/happy! Bring on the cookies!!!! :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

YAY! I'm so glad you passed the test! :happydance:


----------



## RosieCheeks

Yay so glad you passed the test. 

I just did my 1 hour glucose test on saturday and I just got the results that I passed it.


----------



## MissFox

Woohoo for passing the gd tests!!!
Heyyady- I will DEFINITELY try that if I go overdue (I'm hoping I wont though! And everyone thinks I wont)


----------



## DarlingMe

Congrats on passing everyone! 
Im looking at the pregnant chicken site now. I love akward family photos site so Im sure I will like this one. OH and I were laughing at some of the pics on Babycenter.com last night. Of course some were beautiful but some were really awful. One woman posted pics which were great to share with your husband/SO but they were lingerie style on a bed Playboy pics! I couldnt believe she posted them!


----------



## southerngal2

DarlingMe said:


> Congrats on passing everyone!
> Im looking at the pregnant chicken site now. I love akward family photos site so Im sure I will like this one. OH and I were laughing at some of the pics on Babycenter.com last night. Of course some were beautiful but some were really awful. One woman posted pics which were great to share with your husband/SO but they were lingerie style on a bed Playboy pics! I couldnt believe she posted them!

:haha:

Yeah, I really don't think sharing Playboy pics is appropriate!
What are some people thinking?


----------



## AuntBug

Southerngal - I loved the pics, thanks.

Lisa, congrats on passing!


----------



## camishantel

so went to the Dr. today and he will write me off work as soon as I want.. he almost did it today because I couldn't stop crying... I woke up super early didn't sleep well then dropped my poptart on the floor which hit the mop that hit the bucket that scared the cat which made her jump and scratch the hell out of my knee.. so I was a little emotional today... anyway the Dr. doesn't like my swelling as it is in my hands arms and neck... not concerned about the legs and feet though.. so eww and grandma came over and painted the nursery today and I ordered my crib set and my mom ordered the crib so it should start looking like a nursery this week.. YAY


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for passing the tests ladies!:hugs:i cant stand those tests, so nasty. im thankful i always passed the first time.

and silly pics!!! :haha:

yay for getting nursery done and being able to go on leave from work:happydance:

hope everyone has a great weekend. i have been having cramps off and on all day but feel fine now. induction scheduled for monday at 7:30am. getting excited!!!


----------



## camishantel

Its not done yet but getting there.....I will post pics when done


----------



## southerngal2

Yay for getting the nursery painted! I cant' wait until my nursery is done. 

blessedmomma-I'll be keeping you and baby in my prayers for monday!


----------



## RosieCheeks

blessedmomma - can't wait to hear about the birth of you precious baby!

I have not done anything in the nursery yet. We are painting the whole house in the begining of March and once that is done then we will start with the nursery.


----------



## MissFox

Cami- I'm glad that your Dr is willing to write you off as soon as you want! That's so great because you need to get out of there soon! haha. And excellent news on the nursery! We're moving in the next couple weeks (right? It's a GREAT TIME to move?! isnt it?!! :dohh:) and wont be setting baby stuff up until then. 
Blessed- if I don't get on here between now and monday then I'll keep you in my thoughts! I really hope monday goes great for you and your whole family!


----------



## camishantel

hopefully I can get some pictures up later this week after the crib comes in and gets set up and all...


----------



## southerngal2

I can't wait to see the pictures! I love seeing pictures of nurseries.


----------



## camishantel

so just heard from the Dr. and I am anemic and dehydrated ( I have no idea how I drink about 2 gallons of water a day) so looks like Friday will be my last day at work.. I was trying to get to March 5th but don't think they will let me go that long now... hmmmph... and I did not sleep well at all last night... I had a very strange and bad dream... my brother and I were on a raft (like you would use in a pool and it was yellow) but we were in the middle of the ocean... we were watching dolphins and whales then this whale came up and pushed our raft super fast to the other side of the ocean so we had no idea where we were... then I had started bleeding a little so went to hospital in whatever town we were in and had 2 nurses.. one was Janelle's mom (off teen mom 2) the other was supposed to be a really nice redhead.. she stuck this thing in me to listen for heartbeat and told me sorry I can only hear your heartbeat and don't hear the baby moving but I could hear it and could see on the monitor that there was one heartbeat really fast and knew it was the babies and she said no your baby has died deal with it.. then I woke up and thank God Caleb was kicking and squirming... he is quite now but I was scared to death...


----------



## southerngal2

What a horrible dream! :hug:
I hate those!


----------



## sma1588

im so excited ladies, only 3 more days untill my ultrasound i get to hear the heartbeat and c my little growing bean!!!!! were going to tell people after the app to so that mkaes it more exciting but theres some people im not looking foward to telling lol


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588 said:


> im so excited ladies, only 3 more days untill my ultrasound i get to hear the heartbeat and c my little growing bean!!!!! were going to tell people after the app to so that mkaes it more exciting but theres some people im not looking foward to telling lol

Ultrasounds are always exciting! :)


----------



## sma1588

i know, i had one at 7+5 because of pain but this time i think im actually going to see my little bean for more than 2 seconds and OH will actually be able to tell what is what. last time he said it looked like a blob of nothing.....this time i think if its a clear ultrasound he will be able to see the little arms and legs. hopefuly it will kick in then for him


----------



## camishantel

arms and legs you probably won't see this early.. it would still be difficult to see arm and leg nubs but will be exciting.. still will look more like a baby this time... yay...


----------



## southerngal2

camishantel said:


> arms and legs you probably won't see this early.. it would still be difficult to see arm and leg nubs but will be exciting.. still will look more like a baby this time... yay...

Yea, I had one around 8 weeks and you couldn't really tell what was what.
But you were able to see the heartbeat really good.


----------



## luckyme225

sma- enjoy your ultrasound!


----------



## sma1588

ive seen some online from ultrasounds people posted and you can see the little stumps of arms and legs at 9 weeks. i just hope mine is clear enough for it. even if we cant see that part looking more like an actual baby will be good enough for us. after this im gonna get more ultrasounds often so i will be able to see the difference between the ultrasounds


----------



## lisaf

Cami - I had to laugh at the appearance of Jennelle's mom from TM2 in your dream, lol! 

SMA- I think my scan around 8 weeks was the 'cashew' shaped blob.. by 10 weeks we saw hand and feet nubs etc...


----------



## sma1588

ya im going to be right in between when u had your scans so hopefully theres more than just a shape of blob lol its probly just wishful thinking but i will be happy either way


----------



## southerngal2

Why oh why do people bring their sick kids with them to work?

My co-worker brought her daughter up here with strep throat! She says it's because she doesn't have anyone to watch her. Then STAY HOME!

I'm trying to stay away from her and I've got Lysol at my desk! :(
I really don't need to get sick right now.


----------



## MissFox

That is SO RUDE! I"ve had so many people that I've run into hug me and then be like "man I hate being sick" UMM DO YOU NOT SEE THIS BULBOUS BELLY??? YOU PROBABLY SHOULDNT HAVE HUGGED ME! THANKS A LOT!


----------



## luckyme225

She should stay home with her kid, best her kid get rest not sit at her moms job.


----------



## lisaf

wow, yeah thats really rude!!! Even before I was pregnant when I worked at a place where people brought their kids in it was kind of obnoxious whether or not the kids were sick since it disrupted EVERYONE's work to have the kids around.

I had the opposite experience... my uncle came by my mom's house to help us lift/move stuff into the car (which was already sweet enough since the stuff wasn't THAT heavy, but you know, being pregnant I'm not allowed to do anything apparently :haha:)
He'd woken up and felt like he was coming down with a cold, so he stayed away and didn't hug me, but also wore a face mask.


----------



## RosieCheeks

sma1588 said:


> ive seen some online from ultrasounds people posted and you can see the little stumps of arms and legs at 9 weeks. i just hope mine is clear enough for it. even if we cant see that part looking more like an actual baby will be good enough for us. after this im gonna get more ultrasounds often so i will be able to see the difference between the ultrasounds

At 9 weeks, my little bub looked like a gummy bear. You could also see the stumps of the arms and legs so clearly.


Here is my 9 weeks scan...

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c256/rasaro820/Scan133-1.jpg


----------



## southerngal2

Yes it's rude! 
I can't believe she actually brought her here.

And the office she is in we all have to go in for the copy machine and fax and scanner!
When I have to go in there, I bring my Lysol!
My other co-workers are not too happy either.


----------



## AuntBug

How adorable RosieCheeks, love the pic!


----------



## camishantel

Lisa what I thought was funny was the fact she was so sweet and caring and gentle with me and to be honest I really dislike Janelles mom.. I don't particularly care for either of them


----------



## southerngal2

Has anyone heard from blessedmomma?

I hope the induction went ok.


----------



## MissFox

I haven't heard from her. We're in another thread together and she hasn't posted there yet either. Hope it went well. She's probably just got no time to update


----------



## lisaf

are any of you guys doing birthing classes? We just had our first last night... its about what I expected... I knew most of the stuff (if not all of it) already, and there was some corny stuff too, lol.


----------



## MissFox

I am taking birthing classes. went to my 2nd one Monday night and learned some good info on things DH can push on to make pain go away so that was a plus but besides that not learning much. If I can get one good tip each time I go then it's worth it.


----------



## southerngal2

Haven't taken any classes, but I read a lot of books on it.


----------



## lisaf

I figure the classes are the best way for my DH to learn this stuff... its 2 hours that he's forced to sit there and listen to all the 'gross' details, lol. I figure the classes are more for him than for me.

Though I do have to say that when he was massaging me, I realized we hadn't rehearsed that kind of thing, and that he needed to understand that a deep tissue shoulder rub isn't exactly what I'll be needing during labor :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> Though I do have to say that when he was massaging me, I realized we hadn't rehearsed that kind of thing, and that he needed to understand that a deep tissue shoulder rub isn't exactly what I'll be needing during labor :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## MissFox

Last class I went to was the first time I got DH to go. He's not excited about htem because he knows it all already. He also wont read any books or anything like that because he knows it all already. :dohh: Yup. This is his first too. 
At least this time he got to see that I was the only one there who wouldn't have my DH with me and that it is important for him to go!


----------



## luckyme225

We didn't do birth classes since I already knew the fun details of giving birth and my husband could care less about going to a birthing class. We didn't even do a birth tour last time so I'm surprised he agreed to do one for the birth center I'm delivering at.


----------



## sma1588

*my ultrasound is in the morning and i cant wait...i dont think i will be sleeping much tonight!!!!*


----------



## Soph22

My class was not very useful, a couple of good tips. But it was waaayy too long and kind of seemed like a "pregnancy for dummies" class. DH was not impressed either, he said he felt like even he knew everything already. Oh well. I'm hoping the breastfeeding class and newborn care class are more worthwhile. They're each 2 nights so I guess if the first class is worthless I'll just skip the second one.


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588 said:


> *my ultrasound is in the morning and i cant wait...i dont think i will be sleeping much tonight!!!!*

Yay!
How exciting!
:)


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> My class was not very useful, a couple of good tips. But it was waaayy too long and kind of seemed like a "pregnancy for dummies" class. DH was not impressed either, he said he felt like even he knew everything already. Oh well. I'm hoping the breastfeeding class and newborn care class are more worthwhile. They're each 2 nights so I guess if the first class is worthless I'll just skip the second one.

They actually warned us that the newborn class thats through our hospital is actually more of a child-rearing decision-making class... not a newborn care class. So it will go over stuff that DH and I need to discuss about how we raise our kids etc.
There is another group in our town called PEP which does a newborn care class first Saturday of the month... we're going to go to that.. guess thats coming up soon!! Yikes!! (uh oh, think its the same day as my shower out of town... guess I'll have to wait for the April class)


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588, when is the ultrasound?
Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sma1588

i had it this morning and as soon as i can find my camera and charger for it i will post pics. i got to see the little arms and legs and it was moving all over the place, it was such a change from last week when i seen the little blob. we also got to hear the nice strong heartbeat. we told my OHs family today to now im gonna go to my moms in a little bit and tell her


----------



## southerngal2

Glad to hear everything went ok!

:)


----------



## sma1588

me to!!! it went great i loved every second of it, i didnt wanna take my eyes off the screen


----------



## southerngal2

I know what you mean!
It seems like ultrasounds are always too short! I could stare at my baby all day on that screen!


----------



## MissFox

Hehehe SERIOUSLY! I was so sad when my 3d4d ultra sound was over!


----------



## sma1588

i cant wait untill my next one to get more pix. i only kept 1 pic bucause my mom and OHs mom both got one so that left me with 1 pic :( 
i was so excited about seeing my LO i totally forgot to get the note that i need for my dentist and ask questions lol ooooops


----------



## MissFox

We got 3 at our first one (8w6d) and then 5 or 6 at the 2nd. Then we got 7 for ourselves at the 3rd (a week after the 2nd) and she also gave us 2 duplicates of the cutest one to give to our moms. Then the 20 week one we also got 7 or so. Our sonographer says she always gets in trouble for giving too many away. We didn't get any prints at the 3d4d but she gave us all of our past pictures on disk and 77 new ones and then there was the DVD of the whole ultra sound.
I'm definitely so happy she gave us prints though! There are so many people who only get 1 each time!


----------



## lisaf

I've got a stack of prints... but I was thinking today how sad it is that I'm not getting any more ultrasounds! (though of course if I were to get an ultrasound it would be because there was a problem they wanted to check on so I definitely am not wishing for that!)

I'm trying to avoid the 3D scan... even though I can get mine very cheap. I really want to be surprised about what my little guy looks like!


----------



## sma1588

ure not getting anymore? i thought they did more when u were closer to the end to check on baby and wich way it is? i know for sure they do more at kaiser when ure towards the end. my OH wants to get the 3d/4d ultrasound done so if thats what he wants thats what were going to do only because i feel like hes actually trying to be apart of it


----------



## lisaf

I don't know of any ultrasounds planned... I know they do one if there are concerns about your measurments (not getting big enough, getting too big), if there are concerns about the placenta or cord, movement, amniotic fluid, or baby's position (possible breech).

Other than that, after the 20 week anomoly scan I don't think they do them for routine checking... they do the heartbeat dopplor every time, just no fun pics of baby! :)


----------



## MissFox

Yea, as far as I know they aren't planning any more for me. They mentioned it one week when I was measuring 3 weeks ahead but the next appointment was only a week ahead so no further mention and they are pretty sure she is still head down (and so am I given the kicks I get)

If you are interested in the 3d US then I suggest going for it. I'm so happy that we did it and got to see our little girl (and double check thati t's a little girl for DH's sake)


----------



## lisaf

lol, well we did a 2nd 2D scan to confirm the sex of our baby... our 3D will only cost us $40 as a result... but I'm really wanting to resist the urge and want to be surprised about who the baby looks like etc! 
(Ok, I'll also admit that I'm a little afraid that I won't be happy with what I see on the screen... either it will look freaky to me like some of the 3D shots do... or that it will have all our worst features etc, lol! I know once the baby is here I won't even notice that stuff so I figure I'll wait until he's here and not get upset in advance when it won't matter once he's here)

As for the head down/kick thing... I ONLY feel movement right behind my belly button or lower. My doc felt around and said he was head-down though... so I don't know if he's flipping around a lot, or if I just don't feel his legs kicking? Its kind of weird?


----------



## MissFox

I wasn't afraid but that's because I made "my baby will be ugly" jokes. Everyone has said she looks just like me except in the "angry" face one we got she looks like her daddy (who am I to deny though- we both have similar features!)
I did mine because my friend had a stillborn and she has her 3d4d pictures and I know taht if anything bad were to happen I would want to have those pictures forever. It's sad but I know she's happy for having them. 
Plus our sonographer said that our baby was one of the CUUUTEST that she's seen in a long time! (she said she doesn't say anything when they are ugly babies lol)


----------



## lisaf

Lol!
I will say that a friend of mine's baby does not look very cute in pictures, but when I finally saw him in person he was MUCH cuter... so I think she's just a bad photographer ;) :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm thinking of getting one.
Just not sure if I want to spend the money.
It's $200 here, I could get lots of things with that $200.


----------



## MissFox

HAHA! I hope that's how it is when I finally meet one of my best friend's baby! I see pictures ofthe baby and go OOOhh. 
Could just be a notso photogenic baby!


----------



## lisaf

Mine would be $120 for the small package of 3D, but since I had a 2D scan with them, they'll credit us the cost of the 2D towards the 3D... 
So I'd only have to pay $40... which makes it VERRRRY tempting


----------



## MissFox

That does make it tempting! I would have to go for that personally. I have one picture of my baby with her foot covering her face and her fists holding her foot. It was too cute- even if I didn't see her face those pictures alone would have been worth it.


----------



## lisaf

awww now you're tempting me again!! :rofl:

Part of whats helping me resist temptation is that the office that does it moved 45 minutes away... but there is great shopping down there so its not THAT much of a deterrent :haha:


----------



## MissFox

:rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

I'd do it for $40!


----------



## lisaf

lol ... damn you girls!

I know its a once in a life-time opportunity... that I can't exactly change my mind when the kid is 2.
Any chance you think that I'll be able to go, keep my eyes shut the whole time and only look at the pictures after he's born? Seems really unlikely, lol... but that would give me the best of both worlds... still being surprised at what he looks like, but getting to see the pics and have them as keepsakes...


----------



## southerngal2

No way I'd be able to keep my eyes closed!
Too curious about what she'll look like!


----------



## MissFox

I probably could have not looked if it was just me in the room but it was my DH, my mom and my BFF. There was no avoiding looking but I had every intention to look.


----------



## lisaf

lol... yeah... don't think I could go alone... and anybody's reaction in the room (even the tech doing the scan) would just make me look anyway.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MissFox

I think I have an idea of what my LO looks like but I think she will also look different- iykwim.
Plus the angles on some where not perfect and she had a squished face in some- but really it was amazing to see her face. It really made it a lot more real for DH- he wants her here now. NOW. lol


----------



## southerngal2

When do they say is the best time to get one.
I know they say not to go to early.


----------



## MissFox

28-30 weeks is the best time. I went at almost 30. I tried to go smack in the middle of the time because the longer you wait the less room they have and the less likely it is that you will see their face... Also- keep track of if your LO has a schedule already. I knew Rosie was awake every day at 3:30 so that's when I went.


----------



## lisaf

my place usually recommended 30-32 weeks so they have a bit more fat on their face and look less skeletal.
Since they saw me for a gender scan at 20 weeks, they told me I should actually come in at 34 weeks... because they knew the location of my placenta, they knew they'd have no trouble seeing him (though if he engages, I know that would block the view).
They did tell me to come in at 32 weeks if I just can't wait.


----------



## luckyme225

I have a ultrasound next Friday at 28 weeks but that's because I've had pregnancy complications. I'll probably have one more a couple weeks later as well because I have a history of IURG with my first.


----------



## Soph22

I was wondering this myself! Why don't they do an ultrasound once you're closer to delivery? It seems like they are always so far off on baby's size, I'd like to know AHEAD of time if my baby is too big for natural delivery! Same if he is in the wrong position or even "sunny side up". It's not like ultrasounds are all that expensive for doctors' offices to do, and it seems like they'd get so much helpful information.


----------



## sara1786

I'm in OHIO!! :dance:

ok... so I am not that excited about the weather but I am least I am with my family!! :lol:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! cant remember if i updated or not. its been a crazy week! enjoying our new addition and settling in once again to new family life :cloud9: nathon daniel was born feb 21st. 6lbs 13 oz. :happydance:


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats!
He's so handsome!
How are you feeling?


----------



## AuntBug

Wow, he is beautiful! Hope everything went well.


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATS! He is BEAUTIFUL! 


It's my baby shower today :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. i am feeling really good. wanting to get out of the house but its kinda cold so dont want to take the baby out in it. might have to sneak out a minute and leave the kids with DH just for my sanity. 

my LO is early and kinda small so he wasnt eating very good. we finally realized his nipples were too hard for him to suck out of, so got him some new ones yesterday that are softer. poor little guy must have been starving lately:dohh: he is eating like a champ now, lol!


----------



## MissFox

I'm glad to hear that he's eating well now and that you noticed the nipples were too hard. I say go ahead and get out for a few minutes! It's important for everyone that you keep your sanity :D
Congrats! I'm so happy to hear that the two of you are doing well!


----------



## camishantel

He is sooooooo cute blessed... glad your doing ok..


----------



## sma1588

awwww he is such a cute little guy!!!!!!!!!!


missfox- i hope u have a great babyshower and get lots that u need!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Glad to hear he is doing well.
Get out the house! You'll feel great if you do.

Missfox- hope your baby shower is fun! Hope you get lots of things you need!


----------



## PugMama22

Hey ladies! Can I join you? I'm about 10 weeks and would love to talk to some girls from the US! This is our first baby and we are so excited! We've had an ultrasound and the baby was moving his/her arms and heartbeat was 160bpm! We bought our nursery furniture and have to wait about 8 weeks for it to get here... we are getting ready and preparing ourselves for all these changes! I can't wait to find out the sex of the baby! My instincts are all over the place, lol. First I thought boy but now I'm thinking its a girl... either way we'll be thrilled! 

I'm starting to think about strollers/car seats... any suggestions? I definitely want the kind of car seat that snaps into a stroller. I keep hearing these ladies from the UK talk about prams and all I want to talk about is a stroller/car seat! lol


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome PugMama! Where in SC are you?

I've been looking at the Chico KeyFit30 travel system, not 100% sure yet, but that's where we're leaning.


----------



## DarlingMe

AuntBug said:


> I've been looking at the Chico KeyFit30 travel system, not 100% sure yet, but that's where we're leaning.

I have been looking at this one too. It has great safety and consumer ratings. It feels pretty nice and sturdy in the store.


----------



## lisaf

Chico is highly rated and very popular.. but I think they only work with Chico strollers.

I opted for a very european style stroller... you can buy a bassinette attachment that makes it more of a 'pram' but I'm just going to get an adaptor so I can clip my carseat in.
Kinda pricey though, lol!!!


----------



## DarlingMe

I was looking at the Chicco strollers too. They have the "travel system" that isnt really too much cheaper at both places but... I think most companies want you to buy both anyhow so dont make it easy to interchange. 
I thought the point of using the pram style was so you didnt have use the carrier Lisa? So the baby can lay flat without having to carry the infant seat?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

First, may I join the group here? I am 26w3d with my third little girl (fourth child). I haven't bought much at all yet.



lisaf said:


> Chico is highly rated and very popular.. but I think they only work with Chico strollers.
> 
> I opted for a very european style stroller... you can buy a bassinette attachment that makes it more of a 'pram' but I'm just going to get an adaptor so I can clip my carseat in.
> Kinda pricey though, lol!!!

Which one were you looking at? I like the Bugaboo Chameleon... no... I LOVE it, but at $800+ it's a bit out of my range, lol.


----------



## lisaf

DarlingMe - the prams give you the option to lay the baby flat... but the carrycot to attach for the pram-style was $225 and thats a bit much to spend for what will be only a few months use in my book.

Sweet Mama - I got the Mutsy brand stroller. I couldn't look it over in person because its not very popular here, but it had all the features DH and I wanted... large wheels, stable base, parent-facing options, adjustable for very tall people, great canopy coverage, etc!
It is a bit bigger than a graco when folded, but the wheels come off quite easily (but are still securely attached!) which actually makes it smaller than some gracos...
it handles beautifully :) 
No cup-holder, but I tend to drink water out of bottles and can stick that in the pocket on the back of the canopy, don't need a coffee cup holder, you know?
It was about $500 ... still VERY pricey and had to get the carseat separate etc!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa~The Mutsy stroller does look nice. It's a lot like the Bugaboo Chameleon, but cheaper, which is a definite plus. I just wish I could find somewhere that I could play with it, lol. I like feeling it out first. Did you already get yours? If so, how do you like pushing it, etc? Do you have to take the wheels off to fold it?


----------



## lisaf

I love my Mutsy... there are very few stores that have them. I bought mine without trying it out. I figured I'd return it if it wasn't good.
Mine collapses with the seat attached (many high-end strollers require you to remove the seat to fold... though mine will only fold if the seat is forward-facing).
The wheels can stay on, but if you need to fold it flatter the wheels come off easily (2 of them require you to push a button in the center of the wheel etc... but they'd never come off accidentally). 

It steers really really easy too! :) Pushes super smoothly, turns corners etc... my DH was able to push it down our narrow hallway and even turn it around in the hallway. I've heard some complaints online about the weight, but its only a little heavier than a graco. The back wheels do look like they're set wider-apart than the basic graco strollers.. but it fit through our narrow hallway which is too small for a baby gate to fit :haha:
The seat lies flat which I had trouble confirming or finding video for.

I watched a lot of video before I bought and I tried out the others in the store... the Bugaboo Chameleon looked gigantic to me.


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome to the group ladies! :)


----------



## RosieCheeks

Blessed - congrats!

I registered for the chicco key fit 30. We got to test it out at babiesrus and loved it. I also loved that the car seat locks into the stroller.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Blessed!!


----------



## heyyady

Ok, I've been off since wednesday there's no way I can catch up! That and this medication makes me a bit loopy, so I don't even remember what I've posted and where- so if any of this is a repeat, I apologize! (and I am doing a cut and paste in a few threads, so you may see this post again elsewhere...)

I am on bed rest and meds to stop contractions- meds are actually ment to lower ones Blood Pressure, but the side effect it it is a uterine relaxant. All kids of scary for me though, since my BP is already borderline low. So, this makes me a slip/fall hazard whenever I am up. Yeah. Cause the watermelon under my shirt throwing me off balance wasn't doing a good enough job at that! lol Hubby is being wonderful and catering to me- when he's here... He's gone now and I'm stuck in this dang recliner- grrrrr.

My grandmother is in heart failure and it's killing me I cn't be there 24/7 to hold her hand. Also, I've always been the rock in my family and the take charge one- handing all of it over to someone else has been difficult and frustrating. But my girls have to be my #1 priority no matter what!

Here is a picture taken the 19th of this month (which would put me at 25 + 3) of my grandma patting my bump I have just sent this picture off to be blown up and framed for my girls <3


----------



## PugMama22

Hey ladies and thanks for the advice! I've seen some chicco strollers at babies r us. This is our first baby so this is all new!! 

Auntbug- Charleston, what part of NC are you from?


----------



## mommyof3girls

I'm from Maryland. I know I'm early in my pregnancy but can I join you?


----------



## heyyady

welcome, mommyof! maybe we'll have to change your name to mommyofSIXgirls???


----------



## mommyof3girls

heyyady said:


> welcome, mommyof! maybe we'll have to change your name to mommyofSIXgirls???

With my track record that might be need. :haha:


----------



## MommyxThree

Hi! I'd like to join! I'm in PA, about an hour north of Philly. I'm due Sept 2nd, or so I'm told - I'm feeling HUGE already!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

About the Chico stroller... I was looking at it in Target today and it looked great, but the actual seat, where a baby or toddler would sit/lay, is NOT comfy feeling to me. There is a gap and the bar underneath feels as if it would stick a kid in the back. I'm glad some of you like it, but I just couldn't.

I did, however, find the perfect, yet expensive stroller today! It's the upababy vista and I LOVE IT. It has everything I was looking for (well, except for a lower price...).

Welcome to everyone new. This is a large group... does anyone have a list going? How is a girl supposed to keep track of everyone here?


----------



## RosieCheeks

Heyyady - I am sorry to hear about your grandmother and you being on bed rest. :hugs: 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## lisaf

glad you found a stroller you liked! :) I've heard good things about the uppababy vistas! :)


----------



## MissFox

HEY! to the new ladies!!! 
Sorry it took so long for me to get back on here- baby shower was FUN FUN FUN but noone really looked at my registry so I got TONS of pacifiers and teethers and newborn clothes (I didn't want any becaus I had so many!) 45 RSVP'd but 25 showed up. But regardless of the downfalls it was still AMAZING! I had so much fun mingling with everyone and just seeing faces I haven't seen in a long time. Oh- and one of my gifts went missing from the back of my truck!!! I'm very sad my highchair is GONE!

But now I just got back from L&D- I started having lots of braxton hicks (that were apparently real enough contractions). From 12:45 to 2:15 I had 10 so I went in to get monitored. For the next 2 hours I had them every 10 minutes (couple weren't regular.. upto 15 minutes between) Then the next 2 hours they started to slow but I still have them every time I stand up. I want this baby to make it to full term! DH keeps saying "NO SHE CAN COME NOW" but really- I need to get in a couple more weeks of work or we're royally screwed!
Sorry for the downer of a post.


----------



## lisaf

aw, sorry about the highchair and contractions!
I have a feeling I'm going to have the same issue with my registry at my showers, lol :dohh: I really really really dont' need any more newborn or 0-3 clothes... I've been given SO many so far!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Bummer about the stolen gift. Some people are just trash... stealing from a baby... how low can you get. Can you return any of the clothes and paci's? I would try if they have tags from the store still. I took a couple things in today that I had lost a receipt for (Target and Kohl's) and both were pretty cool about giving me my money back or exchanging the item.

I don't think I'm having a shower, lol. I don't know many people here (just moved here in August for a teaching job) so I'll just buy what I want, I guess. Someone from work did give me a nice sized bag of hand me downs though, hehe.


----------



## MissFox

Yea I have a lot of gift receipts and a lot of tags so I'm bringing the extras in and getting store credit. We didn't get any bottles or a bunch of other things we need so well be using the extra money we get back to make sure we have everything that were gonna need.


----------



## DarlingMe

I have heard people return things and then get store credit cards to use for diapers or seasonal clothing as LO gets older.


----------



## southerngal2

Heyyady - I am sorry to hear about your grandmother and you being on bed rest. Keep that baby in as long as you can!

MissFox- Glad you had fun at your shower! But I can't believe someone stole the highchair!


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox- im glad you had a great time. i cant believe you got a gift stolen from your shower:nope: thats pretty ridiculous! i hope those contractions settle down. 34-35 weeks is just really too little all the way around.

heyyady- sorry about your grandma. take care of those babies though!


----------



## luckyme225

We just had our baby shower yesterday and it was wonderful. I was totally worn out at the end after playing like 6 games, mingling, and opening presents. The food was awesome. I got lucky and this time around people really used our registry or at least looked at it to see what we needed. 

Missfox- sorry about the missing gift, hopefully someone will find it and bring it to you.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks girls. Yesterday just wasn't my day! My dogs also ran away (they're home now) but yesterday I was just so upset about my highchair!!! I'm really hoping that we all just lost track of it and it's really either still at the place we had the shower or it did make it into my mom's house. It will be fine though- just a high chair. 
Glad to hear your shower went well Lucky!!


----------



## RosieCheeks

MissFox - I hope that your hairchair wasn't stolen and it has just been misplaced. 

I can't wait for my shower which is on April 30th. It just seems so far away! I can honestly say that most of the things from my registry have been purchased. I had a car seat on there that someone bought a couple of weeks ago and then last night when I went to have a look at my registry, it was back on there. I guess whoever it was returned it. But how messed up is that?? I was so upset about it last night.


----------



## stucknthecity

How have I not discoverd this thread before now?!?!

I am in Oklahoma and this is our first baby after 24 months + of TTC. We are on Team blue and have yet to pick out a name! 

I go back for a follow up level 2 scan on march 9th to check the location of my placenta as it was in a low position at my first level 2 scan on feb 8th. Anyone else around my stage with a low placenta?


----------



## heyyady

My shower is on Sunday and so far not one thing from my registry has been purchased! I blame it all on my MIL- who, as you recall, didn't want a big shower- so she didn't send out the invites til last week! I doubt at this point I'll get more that 5 guests...


----------



## DarlingMe

stucknthecity said:


> How have I not discoverd this thread before now?!?!
> 
> I am in Oklahoma and this is our first baby after 24 months + of TTC. We are on Team blue and have yet to pick out a name!
> 
> I go back for a follow up level 2 scan on march 9th to check the location of my placenta as it was in a low position at my first level 2 scan on feb 8th. Anyone else around my stage with a low placenta?

I think this is fairly common. The placenta should move up as your uterus grows. Did they tell you if it was covering your cervix at all? I think there isnt too much of a concern unless it is covering the cervix. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - UGH... thats so frustrating!!! I know that my MIL threw me a bridal shower with 2 days notice (she called everyone to invite instead of mailing invites). I STILL got some stuff off my registry though... people just went there the day before. Hopefully that works for you.

I'm a little worried that my MIL might not have told anyone where I was registered. I've seen stuff being bought but I think its from the shower my friends are throwing me. Yikes :(

Rosie - I'm hoping the person who returned the carseat just found it somewhere else cheaper. That is kind of crappy because what if someone else was going to buy it for you but saw it was bought and got something else instead? Maybe its just the price thing, in which case, great. Fx'd!


----------



## blessedmomma

stucknthecity said:


> How have I not discoverd this thread before now?!?!
> 
> I am in Oklahoma and this is our first baby after 24 months + of TTC. We are on Team blue and have yet to pick out a name!
> 
> I go back for a follow up level 2 scan on march 9th to check the location of my placenta as it was in a low position at my first level 2 scan on feb 8th. Anyone else around my stage with a low placenta?

i wouldnt worry too much hun. with my 4th pregnancy mine was right by my cervix. it wasnt covering it, but its still a concern if its a certain measurement by the cervix. i was at 32 weeks though at that time and was gonna have to have a c-section cuz of it. they did sonograms every week and i think by 36 weeks it had moved up enough to not need a section. as long as they keep an eye on it, which sounds like they are gonna, you have plenty of time for it to move :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

heyyady- hopefully people are looking at what you need off your registry and just buying it from some place close to home. I know that's what some people did for my baby shower and luckily there was only one doubly purchase.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

RosieCheeks said:


> MissFox - I hope that your hairchair wasn't stolen and it has just been misplaced.
> 
> I can't wait for my shower which is on April 30th. It just seems so far away! I can honestly say that most of the things from my registry have been purchased. I had a car seat on there that someone bought a couple of weeks ago and then last night when I went to have a look at my registry, it was back on there. I guess whoever it was returned it. But how messed up is that?? I was so upset about it last night.

Ah, I hate that... someone asked me to make a registry, so I did, but so far that person has not mentioned throwing a shower, nor has anyone else, so I guess it was for nothing. Nothing has been purchased from it anyway. Oh well. I'll just make a list and do some shopping.


stucknthecity said:


> How have I not discoverd this thread before now?!?!
> 
> I am in Oklahoma and this is our first baby after 24 months + of TTC. We are on Team blue and have yet to pick out a name!
> 
> I go back for a follow up level 2 scan on march 9th to check the location of my placenta as it was in a low position at my first level 2 scan on feb 8th. Anyone else around my stage with a low placenta?

Congrats on your son! I had a low lying placenta with my last two girls (not the surrogate babies) and it always moved. As long as they didn't say placenta previa, you're golden.


heyyady said:


> My shower is on Sunday and so far not one thing from my registry has been purchased! I blame it all on my MIL- who, as you recall, didn't want a big shower- so she didn't send out the invites til last week! I doubt at this point I'll get more that 5 guests...

Ah, yes, I remember this type of thing... with my first baby, my SIL offered to throw me a shower and asked for a list of my friends, etc. So I made a list of about 30 people (both male and female) and she just about had a fit and said I needed to cut down my list. I cut it down to about 15 and only 3 showed up (one being her neighbor). Oh well. I sure hope yours goes better.


----------



## lisaf

sweet mama - make that registry anyway... even put diapers and stuff on there... you'll get a coupon after the 'event' to buy the stuff on your registry at a discount :)

Only thing I'm regretting is making my registry event date my due date... :dohh: This means I dont' get my coupon until after the baby is here... I mean most things can wait, but if someone hadn't bought my carseat then I would have missed out on the discount for that! UGH I only made my registry so early because people asked me to!


----------



## southerngal2

Where is everyone registered at?


----------



## MissFox

I made a registry at Target, Amazon, and a local store that has a bunch of organics and stuff because my mom loves the organic... basically said if I can find it organic she'll buy it for me (And this is how I get her to go above and beyond! lol!) But the Target one is my main one


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa is yours at babiesrus? I saw a thing for that but they've never sent me an email regarding it. Mine is my due date too but i would love to buy some discount diapers/ pacifiers/ woombies when this baby gets here!!!


----------



## southerngal2

There is no babiesrus around here so I was thinking of going to Target.
Never thought about Amazon! Good idea!


----------



## LadyofRohan

We're registered on Amazon and there are a very few items on Target.


----------



## heyyady

Target and a local store-


----------



## sma1588

i know its still early but we will reg. at walmart and target i think it will be easier on people that way they can still order online if they want or just go to the store


----------



## mommyof3girls

we will be registering at Target, Babies r us & walmart (for my family in western Md).


----------



## AuntBug

I plan on Target and BabiesRUs


----------



## heyyady

come to find out my MIL took it upon herself to pick and choose who got invited. She invited one of my sisters but the other two and din't invite my ex-MIL that I am very close to, as is my whole family. she also invited one out of a threesome of girlfriends, and din't invite my BEST friend, or my PHOTOGRAPHER! Arg! I don't know what to do other than call EVERYONE and explain that she's friggin crazy and acting of her own accord! I'm so frustrated, this has had me in tears!

And how hard can it really be to find a machine washable diaper bag?


----------



## luckyme225

Heyyady- wow, can't believe your MIL left people out. If she needed it to be smaller she could have at least consulted with you and let you choose, after all it is a party for you not her.


----------



## Soph22

I'm registered at babiesrus. The good thing about having your due date as the event date is that it extends the time you can return things. I forget what the time is, but it's something like 30 days after the event date. 

I didn't realize you could register on amazon, that sounds like a great idea. 

Sorry about your MIL, hey. She sounds like a nightmare. 

I have my shower next Sat, so excited! We just got our car seat shipped to us yesterday from someone who can't make it to the shower. Eeeekkk! I can't believe how quickly time is starting to go by again.


----------



## heyyady

OMG- SHE DIDN'T INVITE MY STEP-MOM! I just got my a$$ chewed out for the better part of 20 minutes from my dad because my step-mom is in tears! wth!


----------



## MissFox

OMG!!! I would send out some invites yourself!!! That is so rude and I'm so sorry you have to go through that!


----------



## heyyady

Just talked to my photographer (who is a friend) and she's going to throw me another shower in a couple weeks- and since I'm supposed to be on bed rest, she's going to do an "open house" style at my house on a Sat. afternoon and just invite EVERYONE- she's also making calls for me to put out a few fires over this- AND she's coming on Sunday, invitation or not!


----------



## MissFox

That's so great! I'm so happy to hear that!!! Hopeit goes fantastic!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:
 

> sweet mama - make that registry anyway... even put diapers and stuff on there... you'll get a coupon after the 'event' to buy the stuff on your registry at a discount :)
> 
> Only thing I'm regretting is making my registry event date my due date... :dohh: This means I dont' get my coupon until after the baby is here... I mean most things can wait, but if someone hadn't bought my carseat then I would have missed out on the discount for that! UGH I only made my registry so early because people asked me to!

Oh, they do that? Cool. I had no idea. Yeah, mine is my due date, of course. June 1st.



southerngal2 said:


> Where is everyone registered at?

I used the computer to register at babies r us... so mad at target though. Went in with the scan gun and all, made my registry, KNOW my password, yet it won't work. Tried to log in, no dice. Tried to call, no help... all because I WON'T log in using my amazon account. I certainly DON'T want those two things linked as Amazon already sends me loads of junk emails and besides, those are MY details and I don't want to share. So now I can't change anything on my registry and I am just pissed at Target, ugh.



heyyady said:


> Just talked to my photographer (who is a friend) and she's going to throw me another shower in a couple weeks- and since I'm supposed to be on bed rest, she's going to do an "open house" style at my house on a Sat. afternoon and just invite EVERYONE- she's also making calls for me to put out a few fires over this- AND she's coming on Sunday, invitation or not!

I'm so glad you have such a wonderful friend! So, where in Cali are you?


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - your MIL is nuts... if it wasn't such a fiasco it would be funny.. .maybe it will be worth a laugh a few years from now.. doesn't make it any easier now though. And your friend is awesome with the other shower offer! Best solution in my opinion!!!

And machine washable diaper bags are very surprisingly scarce... I will suggest JuJuBe brand though... they are a bit pricey, but I love all the features on them and how well-thought out most of their features are! :) I would honestly sell them door-to-door, I love them so much :rofl:
they ARE machine washable and they have an anti-microbial treated lining so that it resists getting stinks in the first place etc... things like memory-foam padding in some of the straps, a mommy pocket, light colored linings so its easier to find things in there and you don't end up with a 'black hole' etc... I could go on!

I have a BabiesRUs registry (didn't know that about the returns being based on event date! Thats fantastic! :) I'll stop whining about my 10% off then :haha:)
I also did an Amazon registry to capture the few items that BRU doesn't have (like BPA-free teethers, fuzzibunz cloth diapers etc) I LOVE that Amazon lets you add stuff from other websites :) But I know the older crowd need to buy stuff from a real store.
There isn't any big chains here in town... but I needed something for family from out of town to buy from too. I had to put my JuJuBe diaper bag on Amazon because BRU doesn't sell that brand :haha:


----------



## heyyady

sweet_mama- I'm in Sonoma County, heart of the wine country <3 absolutely love it here- Especially out in west county, way more laid back and simply beautiful!
Lisa- They look great but I am fundamentally against spending that much money on a diaper bag! :lol: I get the feeling I'm just going to use regular totes. I never used a diaper bag with my older kids, I did use a backpack now and then... I just hate diaper bags for some reason!


----------



## lisaf

lol, don't blame anyone for not wanting to splurge that much. I did figure that if I went cheap, I would destroy it or get sick of it and end up buying more than one, and end up spending the same as one good quality bag :haha:
I think if you got a basic washable bag, and just got a wetbag or ziplocks and maybe an insulated bottle bag, you'd be fine.

Also, my best friend wanted to buy me a super expensive bag (who am I to say no? :rofl:) so.. uhmm yeah.. And I 'might' have gotten a 2nd JuJuBe that I paid for... but it was half off.. :blush: who can resist?


----------



## lisaf

hehe, here's a JuJuBe bag for 1/2 off... still insanely priced though since its an expensive bag... they do have ones that are a bit cheaper :rofl:
https://www.babysteals.com/
The deal will only last as long as they have some and until 9am tomorrow morning... they have 2 steals a day and have had 2 JuJuBe bags in the past 4 weeks... so if you DO want one but want to save some money, thats one way to do it. :)


----------



## RosieCheeks

I think they are sold out already.


----------



## southerngal2

heyyady- You're MIL sounds worse than mine! OMG! But it's great that your friend is giving you another one where everyone will be there. Hope it all works out ok for you.

Sweet_Mama- Hate to hear that about Target. There are not that many stores to register at around here so I kinda have no choice! Hope I don't have the same issue!

lisaf- My SIL offered to buy my diaper bag too! She wanted to get me a nice one. It's nice to get a more expensive bag with out having to fork over the money! :)


----------



## MissFox

I wouldn't have the bag I do without my mom buying it for me. 

I do not feel like I slept last night!!! I'm off to work though! Last week of work for me- Dr's orders!!! She wanted me to stop yesterday but I said it was my last week so she said "fine! but TAKE IT EASY!" and that we really ust need this baby to stay inside until the middle of the 36th week... I think we can make that happen!


----------



## southerngal2

Yay! Last week of work! Enjoy the break! And relax, you need it!


----------



## sma1588

i cant wait to go out and find all the stuff we want and have our baby shower!!!! im already looking foward to it but not looking foward to being huge in august!!!! i pretty much found all the big stuff i want and will just add little things to the list when i go


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588- I was HUGE in August with my second daughter! 
Just make sure you have lots of Popsicles and sno-cones!


----------



## luckyme225

Ultrasound tomorrow to check on babies size and my uterine scaring from the blood clot. Hoping the scaring has cleared up and baby is growing nicely.


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> Ultrasound tomorrow to check on babies size and my uterine scaring from the blood clot. Hoping the scaring has cleared up and baby is growing nicely.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## lisaf

the benefit of being big in the summer is that if you have a pool handy you'll enjoy it both for the cooling and the weightless...
Its still so chilly here that I don't want to get into a pool at all even though it would probably be good for me!! lol!!!!


Ok... so I asked this on yahoo answers, but nobody really answered. I know doctors are getting stricter about signing you off work too far before your due date especially if you have an office job where you can sit. I can't afford to take the time off unless its under medical disability. I know there are serious reasons to be signed off work etc, and I do NOT wish I had one of those. 

I just want to know if there is any issue I can complain to my doctor about that could get me signed off work earlier.
Its a long story but I'm just so frustrated and burning out at work due to the trainee I'm training to cover for my absence. But I'm not showing signs of physical stress like high BP etc... I'm not sure I want to leave work early, just want to know what I can say to get my doc to consider it in case I get desperate! Lol!


----------



## AuntBug

Lisaf - you may want to check you disability, I know mine only pays for 4 weeks for a vaginal and 6 weeks for a csection. The rest I need to take unpaid, and there's a 2 week waiting period for benefits. Essentially, I'm going to take about 8 weeks unpaid.


----------



## luckyme225

The only thing I can think of is saying work is taking a huge toll on you mentally, sometimes they will write you off for depression. I think I'm going to leave a few weeks early but my job involves a lot of running around.


----------



## heyyady

Being naughty and sneaking on the big computer so I can share the new picture of my girls <3 Charlotte on the left, Rochelle on the right <3


----------



## MissFox

Great picture!!!!
Lisa- HIP PAIN! Complain complain complain!!! I don't know how early you would get off for it but also saying that work is so stressful. I know a lot of girls who get written off for stress.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls! :) Just need to know what to say when its time for me to leave work! :)
I mentioned the hip/pelvic pain early on because it was seriously very painful then, but it went and got better, lol! I can fake that one though! :) 

heyyady - great picture! :)

My disability is through the state and supplemental insurance. They will pay for up to 6 months I think as long as a doctor says I'm medically disabled. Its just that 'typical' pregnancy disability is 6-8 weeks after the birth.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm going to talk to my Dr about the whole "I can't go to physical therapy for my hips/hypermobility because being up and moving may cause early labor" I'm hopingot get some disability for a little while after baby is here.


----------



## lisaf

well I sort of have an excuse I think I could use to extend the medical disability on either side of the window from birth.... my medication is not recommended for breastfeeding (or pregnancy for that matter) so if I want to get off the medication in order to breastfeed, I can't work :)
then if I'm breastfeeding, as long as I'm off the medication I think I can get excused from work etc... 

The downside is that I'd really feel like I actuallly should stop my medication early... which means I really shouldn't drive and would spend most of my leave sleeping and basically getting nothing done, feeling like I'm depressed or drugged up.


----------



## mommyof3girls

heyyady- That is a really good pic. I cant wait to get my 3d/4d scan of my twins.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> Being naughty and sneaking on the big computer so I can share the new picture of my girls <3 Charlotte on the left, Rochelle on the right <3
> 
> View attachment 176622

Awwww... I want a 3D scan, too. They are lovely. Are they head down yet?


MissFox said:


> Great picture!!!!
> Lisa- HIP PAIN! Complain complain complain!!! I don't know how early you would get off for it but also saying that work is so stressful. I know a lot of girls who get written off for stress.

YES, this. 

AFM~ I am trying to figure out how maternity works for teachers. I haven't called HR yet, but I will. I will hopefully only be missing the last 2 weeks of the year, so not bad. I just want to make sure I don't miss out on my pay. I have 14 sick days left, but will likely need 3-4 of them for appointment days, so the 10 days left would cover my 2 weeks assuming I go to my due date (June 1st).


----------



## heyyady

Thanks guys! I just love being able to see them <3

sweet- when this picture was taken ( last Thursday) they were both full breech. As of today Rochelle is head down and Charlotte is transverse. (Ouch, by the way!) They flip around in there a lot- so who knows where they'll end up :lol:


----------



## southerngal2

heyyady- -That is such a cute picture!
I'm trying to decide if I should get a 3d scan or not.

lisaf- I think I remember that you work in an office. A lady I work with got Carpel Tunnel in both wrists while pregnant. She left work 3 weeks before having her baby because the Dr didn't want it to get worse. Maybe you could tell them that your wrists are bothering you.


----------



## MissFox

My mom got written off on Carpal Tunnel too! 
Southern- I'm so happy I had my 3d4d done!!! I look at the pictures all the time! 

I went to www.morphthing.com and made a picture of our baby using a pic of DH and myself! SO FUN! This is the first and it's really blurry because my pic of him sucked but I want to show it off anyways!!
 



Attached Files:







Possible Rosie.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox- Everyone tells me they love the pics from the 3d ultrasound! That's why I'm leaning toward getting one. I just didn't want to spend the money.

I'm going to that website tonight with pics of me and my DH! If it works- you will have a pretty baby! :)


----------



## MissFox

hehehe I'm doing another one right now! I hope she's pretty lol.


----------



## MissFox

Alright- here is No2 with better pictures of DH and myself... This is too much fun. I'm going to keep them all and see if any come out true!
 



Attached Files:







possiblerosie2.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## southerngal2

I can't wait to get home and try that!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I want to play with that software!!!

Thanks for the carpal tunnel tips! I've had touches of tendonitis in the past and got carpal tunnel when I was a teen because I used to type while lying sideways on my bed, lol! I'll just have to look up what the symptoms are again, lol!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Will someone please explain to me the sizing of baby clothes? Someone gave me a large bag, which I am extremely thankful for, but the sizes are throwing me off as I try to sort them.

We have:

newborn
0-3 months
3 months
3-6 months
6 months
6-9 months
9 months
6-12 months
12 months

So, my question is, when it doesn't state the weight, where do they all go together? Does 3 months belong with 0-3 or with 3-6, etc? And what's the 6-12 all about, seriously? LOL.


----------



## MissFox

LOL I got some 0-9M LMAO! 
I just started sorting and got the basic sizes and then put them in with sizes accoring to how big they looked- I havea lot of 6M stuff in with my 0-3 because it looks so tiny! Don't try to sort by the size only or you might find that your baby doens't fit into them once you pull it out.


----------



## sma1588

i think they do that because sometimes the 0-3 is too small but the 3-6 is to big and the 3 months is in between like from the 0-3 to3-6 . some babies skip sizes or can be in 0-3 when there 5 months, its like our clothese some we wear larger sizes and some are smaller. i hate that they dont think as far as the weight on the baby clothes not all babies are the same size in those months


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Okay, so I think I've figured out the sizing thing (besides eyeballing it, which makes sense). For example, Carters are all 3 months, 6 months, etc. Size 3 months should belong with the 0-3 months. The 3 months is the largest size part of it. I just wish they would list the weight instead, lol. At least most of what I have is hand me downs and I can assume it's already pre-shrunk. I hate when you get new stuff and it shrinks way up on you after one use.

I'm so out of practice with all of this. I haven't had a baby for ME in almost 7 years, so I am a little lost sometimes, lol. Now if I can just figure out the stroller issue.


----------



## MissFox

I just finished another load of baby clothes to pack into a tupperware until the baby comes (and until we can get her a dresser!!! I can't share mine since she's got so many clothes now) I filled one 62L tub with Newborn/gowns/socks and the lid doesn't go all the way down! I've got almost another tub of the same size that is full of clothes that are the next size up from newborn (0-3M) and a couple blankets. I have WAAAAY too many blankets! I wish I could take some back to get things we need! 

I packed the baby's diaper bag with a couple options for coming home outfits (although I think we know which one we're going to use). I should totally do one more load of baby blankets and sheets and stuff (and the ONE outfit I forgot to wash that I LOVE)

I'm pretty sure nesting has kicked in! I just want ot clean clean clean but I can't! I can only do things that involve minimum standing, no lifting and so on! I'm happy I was given the OK to get baby stuff ready though!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama said:


> I'm so out of practice with all of this. I haven't had a baby for ME in almost 7 years, so I am a little lost sometimes, lol. Now if I can just figure out the stroller issue.

lol! I totally understand! It's been 14 years for me!


----------



## heyyady

14 years for me as well- so many things have changed!


----------



## southerngal2

Yes they have changed. Sometimes I feel like I'm doing this for the first time!


----------



## blessedmomma

sweet mama i had seven years between my youngest DD and my oldest DS, so i know just what your going through. was there only 3 years ago.

my oldest is 12 and a lot has changed just since i had her.

missfox- yay for getting to go through your baby stuff!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

My children are 17, 9, 6 (nearly 7) and, well, not yet born. But I have been a surrogate twice in the past 4 years, so the pregnancy part I can do. It's the buying of things that I am lost on, lol. Who knew there were so many choices.

(for those of you counting, this is pregnancy 6, baby 7, and only my 4th child, lol).


----------



## luckyme225

I can't wait to wash all my baby clothes. Waiting for the dresser to arrive this week so I can get to it. Pregnancy insomnia has kicked in, I was hoping to make it longer before that happened.


----------



## MissFox

I want to be a surrogate but DH wont let me! He says we'll get attached. 
I woke up with some cramping this morning but not contractions or even BH so that's good. I'm off to make some french toast.


----------



## southerngal2

Yum! French toast sounds good! :)


----------



## MissFox

Yea but I keep forgetting to buy syrup so I have to use Agave Nectar instead... but it'll work.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> I want to be a surrogate but DH wont let me! He says we'll get attached.
> I woke up with some cramping this morning but not contractions or even BH so that's good. I'm off to make some french toast.

People always ask me, "Didn't it bother to you to give the baby up?" It's just not like that. You know it's not your baby from the beginning. The baby belongs to his/her parents. I just watched over them until they were big enough to come out and go home. What I missed was the every day contact with the parents. They get a little busy with a new baby, lol. Luckily, my first couple was local to me, so I pumped milk for them and saw them a couple times a week. 

Oh, and my DH's first reaction was, "What? Are you f'ing crazy?" So, they can come around to the idea if you're serious at some point.


southerngal2 said:


> Yum! French toast sounds good! :)

Oooh, yes it DOES sound good. I think I know what I'm having for breakfast, hehe.


----------



## blessedmomma

mine are 12, 10, 3, 1, and 2 weeks. 

i was asked to be a surrogate by my SIL mother just a couple months ago. i considered it and think it would be a beautiful thing for them, but DH and i think we would get to attached too.

and now we will be NTNP for the rest of our lives, so who knows how many we will end up with :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

That's what I keep telling him! I'll know it's not ours! That's so great that you could pump for them! I told DH that if my cousin and his wife ever asked I would do it in a heart beat because she can't have kids and they've had so many adoption issues. 
We'll see where things take us though.


----------



## lisaf

feeling so sick today girls :( Throat is sore, think I'm getting a cold... sooo bummed :(


----------



## Sweet_Mama

If any of you have any questions at all about surrogacy, please feel free to PM me.



lisaf said:


> feeling so sick today girls :( Throat is sore, think I'm getting a cold... sooo bummed :(

Bummer. Being sick sucks. 

AFM~ I have a ton of work to do: lesson plans, credential work, grading... better get to it, eh.


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet-I think it's wonderful that you were able to do that for someone.

Lisa- sorry you're sick. Hope you feel better soon. Get lots of rest.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Sweet - your such an awesome person to be able to make a family happy.

lisa - hope you feel better soon!

AFM, i just went to my ob appointment this week and I gained 8 pounds in 4 weeks. OMG...that is just crazy! The doc told me not to worry too much because I have only gained 10 pounds (including the 8) throughout the whole pregnancy. I just need to keep myself in line a little better.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

RosieCheeks said:


> Sweet - your such an awesome person to be able to make a family happy.
> 
> lisa - hope you feel better soon!
> 
> AFM, i just went to my ob appointment this week and I gained 8 pounds in 4 weeks. OMG...that is just crazy! The doc told me not to worry too much because I have only gained 10 pounds (including the 8) throughout the whole pregnancy. I just need to keep myself in line a little better.

Don't feel too badly. I gained 6 pounds in 4 weeks at my last check (making a total of 17 at 25 weeks, so still good). Not sure if I've gained much since then, but my little miss sure has grown, no doubt about it. I feel huge now.

I've been having a lot of braxton hicks lately. It's bugging me. Had a wee bit of spotting again, but not from sex (not so much of that lately... sigh). So, just keeping an eye on things. Hoping it all stays boring and uneventful.


----------



## heyyady

I have a girlfriend who has been a surrogate twice for the same family, with twins the second time around- We threw her a generous heart shower, full of her favorite things, gift cards for going out and massage, and all pitched in and got her a memory foam mattress topper- the best though was the natural parents came with their older girl that my friend had for them, and gave her two weeks vacation in Hawaii for two for after the babies were born!


----------



## Skylark

Congratulations gals in the U.S., not expecting but mother nature always has her ways! So. Cal.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> I have a girlfriend who has been a surrogate twice for the same family, with twins the second time around- We threw her a generous heart shower, full of her favorite things, gift cards for going out and massage, and all pitched in and got her a memory foam mattress topper- the best though was the natural parents came with their older girl that my friend had for them, and gave her two weeks vacation in Hawaii for two for after the babies were born!

Nice. I was invited to the shower for my first couple, which was sweet. I loved watching her open all her presents for her twin girls. My 2nd couple wasn't as close, so I only heard about the shower after the fact. I never expected anything extra (not saying your friend did) and am just really glad that I remain close with both families. 


Skylark said:


> Congratulations gals in the U.S., not expecting but mother nature always has her ways! So. Cal.

Welcome to our group.


----------



## luckyme225

Feel better Lisa.


----------



## sma1588

heyyady said:


> I have a girlfriend who has been a surrogate twice for the same family, with twins the second time around- We threw her a generous heart shower, full of her favorite things, gift cards for going out and massage, and all pitched in and got her a memory foam mattress topper- the best though was the natural parents came with their older girl that my friend had for them, and gave her two weeks vacation in Hawaii for two for after the babies were born!

awwwww thats so cool that every1 did all that for her and how nice she got to see the older little girl


----------



## sma1588

so ladies, when did u all start gaining weight? im so glad i havnt gained anything yet and i havnt been eating the best so im sure it will catch up to me......i already dont really fit in my regular jeans now so i know im going to show early probly like right after 12 weeks but i cant wait to have a bump either


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588 said:


> so ladies, when did u all start gaining weight? im so glad i havnt gained anything yet and i havnt been eating the best so im sure it will catch up to me......i already dont really fit in my regular jeans now so i know im going to show early probly like right after 12 weeks but i cant wait to have a bump either

Around 12 weeks for me. This is my third though.


----------



## lisaf

I had to start unbuttoning my jeans at 8-10 weeks because it hurt to sit down (belly bands work great for that stage!) Didnt need maternity jeans until 17 weeks.. only put on a couple pounds through 1st and most of 2nd trimester. At the end of 2nd trimester I started putting on a few lbs. But I was also overweight to start with... I know if you're thinner you often have to gain more early on etc.


----------



## AuntBug

I've lost 6 lbs, but everything just moved. I've been wearing Maternity clothes for a few weeks, but no belly band. I'm just more comfy.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I still have to wear the belly band over my maternity pants, otherwise they fall off me


----------



## MissFox

I lost weight until around 12-14 weeks. I'm up 17lbs total so far (as of last week) I was also over weight to begin with and advised to gain between 15-25. I'm right on target. I didn't start wearing maternity jeans until week 25 or so but if I try I can still button my prepregnancy jeans (maybe not now since I've dropped a lot, but last I tried)

Lisa- MINE FALL OFF TOO!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Lol, I haven't had mine fall off yet. Most of my stuff has the Demi band, not the full panel. Is the belly band comfy as you get bigger?


----------



## lisaf

The belly band is still super comfy.. I just find I have to be more careful about where I position it, lol... now that I actually have a bump, if I start it out too far up the bump, then when I sit it creeps upwards and ends up bunched up above my bump. So I just have to start it out lower down on the belly than I did before.


----------



## whit.

Soo many pages to read BUT, I'm from Indiana :) Hello to all! I'm due August 14th - Finding out what we are having next monday! Fingers crossed for team blue - Praying for healthy! :yipee:


----------



## luckyme225

I gained most of my weight during the first 20 weeks, after that it started to slow. I've gained 21lbs so far.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I've gained 17 so far (as of a couple weeks ago), which is low for me. I'm a gainer, usually close to 50... yeah, I know, that's a lot, especially since I'm only 5'2", but I usually lose most of it, lol (MOST). 




whit. said:


> Soo many pages to read BUT, I'm from Indiana :) Hello to all! I'm due August 14th - Finding out what we are having next monday! Fingers crossed for team blue - Praying for healthy! :yipee:


Welcome to our little club.


----------



## lisaf

ugh, my MIL is throwing my shower next Saturday... and its turning into one issue after another.

First off, my SIL informs me that the menu was about to be all seafood dishes... despite the fact that I'm pregnant AND have never eaten seafood in my life (MIL constantly forgets this despite making a similar mistake at my bridal shower and offering me bites of her food when we eat out and she's ordered seafood). Next, I'm finding out that she hasn't been telling people where I'm registered. She told at least one person 'I don't remember' and another person reached out to me today asking. Now, it turns out she's been making it a co-ed shower... umm.. DH wasn't going to come, we specifically told her it wasn't co-ed and told a few friends it wasn't co-ed... so now we have one or two guys coming but no others :dohh: And I am now wondering if my SIL is bringing her loser boyfriend/fiancee who decided to go play a round of golf at my wedding and who DH and I don't really like after some of the crap he's pulled on her.
What the heck is she doing?!
(not nearly as bad as your MIL heyyady, lol! just so aggravated today!)


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I feel your pain! Just grin abd bear it- and ask for gift receipts "in case of duplicates" - or, you know- stuff you don't like :rofl: and eat before hand, I did! My MIL is constantly forgetting that I have horrible allergies and served 2 things with avacados yesterday- My mom politely announced to those gahered to please wash their hands before touching me and not kiss me goodbye as it could literally KILL me.


----------



## lisaf

lol, yikes! my seafood thing is just an aversion where I gag, not a true allergy... thats really bady!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Bummer about the MIL baby shower UGHs... but it makes NOT having one sound better every minute. Sorry ladies. I still hope you get some nice things.


----------



## MissFox

OK WTF IS WRONG WITH MY DOG?!! Apparently the likes the smell/taste of prego vajayjay. Yea- we're so broke right now I'm damn near crying about my underwear my dog just ruined. I'm running low on underwear and she keeps eating them!!! I put them in baskets but then they get knocked over and she hunts them out and eat them! I don't get it!!! I wear panty liners almost every day and shower! She should NOT like them THAT much!


----------



## heyyady

Ok- I have some funny pictures to share- :lol:


Holy God


Puppy Love


Planet Twins


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the caption 'planet twins' hehehe!!

MissFox - sorry about the dog and the underwear! :( Mine has never shown an interest in that stuff, though he looooooves tissues/napkins


----------



## DarlingMe

I know people were looking at the Britax B-ready stroller before. What did you girls decide on? I like the car seat. I wish the patterns were a little cuter but I can deal with just basic. I like the idea of the infant seat with only the stroller frame. Some of the stroller/travel systems are huge! I also like that it can be adapted to a double stroller if needed someday. Anyhow what did you decide? What made you decide another brand over this one if you did? Or this one over another brand? I cant decide if it is worth the extra $$ but they have a special with a free extra seat right now!


----------



## southerngal2

heyyady- LOVE the pictures! :)

lisaf- This is why I'm glad a friend is giving me a shower and not my MIL!
Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## luckyme225

heyyady- cute bump!


----------



## camishantel

Missfox... hun it is not just a pregnancy thing a lot of dogs love the underware so gross I know but a lot of dogs will hunt out females underware the vet said something about they like the scent of their owner... I don't know


----------



## MissFox

Yea I knew that but it's so much worse now that I'm pregnant!! 

I'm having a ton of braxton hicks (they aren't regular) and some crazy pressure downstairs.


----------



## camishantel

awww :hugs: I am having the pressure too I was having a lot of contractions earlier when I went shopping but once I got home they stopped... ugh


----------



## lisaf

I can't tell if I'm having BHs or if baby is just shifting/stretching down low and making things feel tight... :shrug:


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- the best way I can tell if it's baby or BH is to feel all around my uterus- usually when the baby is stretching it's just tight at the top or down one side only. I poke around to see if I can feel soft parts. When it's BH my whole uterus is tight feeling- no soft areas.


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
Looking for any opinions...
I don't know exactly how to explain it, but I've felt weird today. Kind of like I can't quite breathe or my heart is beating irregularly or something. Nothing terrible, but just "wrong". Baby is moving around fine, so he seems fine. Is it just that he's taking up more room in my chest so it feels tight? I don't know but it's annoying and makes me have yet another random pregnancy thing to worry about. 
Anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## lisaf

Miss Fox - lol... only trouble is that my belly feels soft whenever I sit, lol... I have a nice layer of padding on my belly when sitting :haha: 

Soph - hmmm, not sure if that is something to worry about or not... I know if baby wasn't moving much I'd definitely say to go in... too late to call the doctor I guess, if you call the ER advice nurse they always tell you to just come in no matter what the issue is (in my experience anyway)
Is it related to activity? Have you been exposed to sick people lately? Just trying to brainstorm a clue for what could be causing it. Sometimes heart palpitations CAN be normal with pregnancy.. ditto for shortness of breath, but I don't know when they become urgent issues et.c..


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- pregnancy gives me heart palpitations and shortness of breath but if it seems like it came out of no where and is troubling you I would call your on call doc for reassurance.


----------



## camishantel

I would call hun


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> OK WTF IS WRONG WITH MY DOG?!! Apparently the likes the smell/taste of prego vajayjay. Yea- we're so broke right now I'm damn near crying about my underwear my dog just ruined. I'm running low on underwear and she keeps eating them!!! I put them in baskets but then they get knocked over and she hunts them out and eat them! I don't get it!!! I wear panty liners almost every day and shower! She should NOT like them THAT much!

I've heard of that for sure... sorry. 


heyyady said:


> Ok- I have some funny pictures to share- :lol:
> 
> View attachment 178044
> 
> Planet Twins

I absolutely adore this one! Hahaha.


Soph22 said:


> Hi ladies-
> Looking for any opinions...
> I don't know exactly how to explain it, but I've felt weird today. Kind of like I can't quite breathe or my heart is beating irregularly or something. Nothing terrible, but just "wrong". Baby is moving around fine, so he seems fine. Is it just that he's taking up more room in my chest so it feels tight? I don't know but it's annoying and makes me have yet another random pregnancy thing to worry about.
> Anyone else experienced anything like this?

I had the same thing at work today, but think it was just me talking a lot to my new creative writing students... had to keep stopping and taking breaths, felt weird. I have no idea if it's normal.


----------



## southerngal2

How you feeling Soph22?
Did you call the DR?


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I need your opinion on something...

So in California (for those in other states), we get up to 16 weeks off for pregnancy-related medical disability. I don't qualify for FMLA, but I still get that job-protected leave.
Well in California, we have state disability that pays you 55% of your salary while you are medically disabled by the pregnancy. I got supplemental disability insurance that gives me 45% of my pay. So while I'm on medical disability, I will be taking home 95% of my paycheck, and since neither of those disability payments are subject to tax, I actually make MORE on disability than I do when I work. (I've been paying $80/month for this extra insurance too)
The downside is that I have to take 1 week unpaid before benefits kick in. So I have to be on disability for a while before I actually make a 'profit'.

I thought you couldn't go on disability leave until your doctor said the pregnancy was making it unhealthy for you to work. Well I was just told today, that while they don't FORCE you to stop working as long as everything is looking good, that you actually can stop working 4 weeks before the due date and go on disability...

Now I know I actually can't do that to my work with the situation right now where I'm training etc... and I feel totally lazy for doing it when i'm still ok to work... especially because my work is giving me more time off than they have to legally and is being super super cool with extra time off, paying me for some of the non-medical leave after disability is over etc. BUT, I kind of feel like I'm entitled to it too... and the more time off I get on 'disability', the more money I get paid... the more I make those premiums I've been paying worthwhile. 

This being my first child, I also figure its kind of my last real 'vacation', lol..... 
not really sure what to do here girls! any thoughts?


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- hard to say but I'm gonna go do the disability paperwork first thing Monday and then call it good on work. I wont be making nearly as much since I'm 90% self employeed and don't have anything for that- but for my super part time job I'd love to get paid to just hang out and be very pregnant (plus they're saying that the abby could come any time now.)


----------



## Heather212

Hi Soph! I've been having palpitations since around 4 weeks, maybe earlier! I do believe I had palpitations even before my missed period :( So on the bright side, I suppose it has to do with just the hormones. I mean the baby wasn't even like a grain of sugar when I started having them so I'm sure it wasn't about the baby or pregnancy itself but more about the chemical aspect. I do plan to inquire next time though but so far the Dr found me to be in good shape, so go figure?


----------



## DarlingMe

Lisa you said up to 16 weeks. I think I would rather have the time with LO than prior to. Of course if you could plan a week or so before it might be ideal but I think I would rather use as much as I can after. Illinois has NO state maternity and it doesnt kick in until after 30 days at my work so I think I may only get maybe 6 weeks with pay (4 weeks sick pay & 2 disability). I agree I would take what I can, but I would probably want to wait as long as possible.


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa- I agree with Darlingme. I'd take as much time as I could after the baby. 
Maybe take a week off before your due date, to get everything in order.
Trust me, when that baby is here, you are not going to want to go back to work! I'd save that time for later.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I agree with Darlingme and southerngal2, I'd just work as close to my due date as possible so that I'd have more time with the baby. I can see why you'd be tempted to take off earlier though, Lisa, you have a sweet maternity leave! :thumbup:

OT: What type of laundry detergent are you ladies using to pre-wash all the baby clothes? My mom said that she used to use something called Ivory Snow when we were babies (but her last baby was a baby 18 years ago :haha:) and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## southerngal2

I used Dreft with my daughters and I plan on using it again.


----------



## DarlingMe

I have heArd that Tide free is ok too. Most companies make a gentler dye free version. I have heard just using half of your normal brand is ok too.


----------



## lisaf

Actually the 16 week thing is only for medical disability... you don't really get a choice on how long you're considered disabled after the pregnancy. Its a strict 6-8 weeks depending on vaginal or c-section. So if I stay closer to my due date, it doesn't give me more time afterwards.

My work has generously agreed to give me extra time after and that extra time will NOT depend on when I leave. Once they found out they didn't have to pay me for time off work on disability, they were like 'go ahead', lol! Its just a matter of coverage and making sure people are trained while I'm gone.


----------



## MissFox

I'd take the time off then Lisa. If it doesn't change the time that you'll have with LO afterwards then I can say I wish I could have taken extra time off and not worked until a few days ago.


----------



## southerngal2

Yeah, If it doesn't change the length of time after, then I'd take it as soon as I could!
Enjoy the rest!


----------



## lisaf

awesome, lol, thanks girls :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm having contractions every 10-12 minutes apart this morning. Drinking water to try to make them go away becaus ethey aren't painful so we'll see! I had so much cervical pain yesterday and this morning and so much pressure- I'm pretty sure my lttle girl dropped even more yesterday too!


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> I'm having contractions every 10-12 minutes apart this morning. Drinking water to try to make them go away becaus ethey aren't painful so we'll see! I had so much cervical pain yesterday and this morning and so much pressure- I'm pretty sure my lttle girl dropped even more yesterday too!

How long have you had them?

Keep us updated!


----------



## MissFox

They lasted for 2 hrs like that but have slowed. Not timing them anymore since they aren't close together or painful. Blah I'm just gonna see how it goes from here lol. We shall see.


----------



## Soph22

Hi all-
Well, I had to go to the hospital on Wed. night. I was having a lot of back and bump pain. At the hospital they determined that I was having contractions, after some tests they said that I wasn't progressing to preterm labor- thank goodness! But while there I also ended up getting violently ill and it lasted all night. Not fun. Went to see the OB yesterday and she put me on bed rest for a week. Still not feeling great. It's hard to get used to the idea of bed rest. I keep thinking of things I want to do, but I'm trying to stay on the couch or bed as much as possible. So glad that (for now at least) it's only for a week. My heart really goes out to the ladies who have to be on long-term bed rest. It's tough!


----------



## southerngal2

Soph22- hope you feel better.


----------



## sma1588

went to my MW app and she tried using the doppler to find the HB and she couldnt then tried the ultrasound machine and found it. bubs was hidding over to the left but she had the doppler in the middle mostly


----------



## lisaf

glad to hear they found it sma!! They didn't even try the doppler on me until 17 weeks I think, lol.


----------



## heyyady

Soph- bed rest sucks- but do your best to stay down! It's hard to let it all go and ask for things rather than do/get them on your own, but it's important!

Lady- All free and clear or Tide free


----------



## heyyady

oooh- and Lisa- if it's not going to affect how long you get after, then TAKE IT!!! lol


----------



## sma1588

lisa- i didnt think they would this early but she said they can usually find it at 10 weeks but not this little one she had to do the ultrasound to find the baby then get the HB that way....


----------



## lisaf

lol, well... I figured they didn't bother even trying on me sooner because I'm fat :rofl:

I'm a big fan of All Free & Clear!! :) I don't like my clothes to smell like anything, lol.


----------



## fluttery

Hello all.. I am in NYC.. :)


----------



## MissFox

HI! :flower:
sma- the first time they tried the doppler on me the look of panic was all over my MWs face!!! She could NOT find the heart beat and I just had to sit there and watch her because she was looking WAAAAY too low! She was so paniced they almost sent me for an ultra sound and then I was like "UMM MOVE UP 2 INCHES!" and as soon as she did- BAM! whoosh whoosh whooosh!! They often have a hard time with my LO though- and I always have to tell them where to look.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Soph22 said:


> Hi all-
> Well, I had to go to the hospital on Wed. night. I was having a lot of back and bump pain. At the hospital they determined that I was having contractions, after some tests they said that I wasn't progressing to preterm labor- thank goodness! But while there I also ended up getting violently ill and it lasted all night. Not fun. Went to see the OB yesterday and she put me on bed rest for a week. Still not feeling great. It's hard to get used to the idea of bed rest. I keep thinking of things I want to do, but I'm trying to stay on the couch or bed as much as possible. So glad that (for now at least) it's only for a week. My heart really goes out to the ladies who have to be on long-term bed rest. It's tough!

I had 3 weeks of bedrest with my last pregnancy (surro pregnancy) and it sucked big time. Sooooooo beyond boring. I'm so glad it's not PTL though. Rest up and keep on baking.


sma1588 said:


> went to my MW app and she tried using the doppler to find the HB and she couldnt then tried the ultrasound machine and found it. bubs was hidding over to the left but she had the doppler in the middle mostly

I bet she was panicked! Glad your LO is doing well.


fluttery said:


> Hello all.. I am in NYC.. :)

Hello and Welcome to our little (or not so little) group.


----------



## sma1588

ya the lady was scared to u could see her kinda licking her lips like she was scared she just kept doing it over and over then grabbed the ultrasound machine, went over to the left and there was bubs hidding on the left side that was the worst feeling ever though because im already scared when i go in that there not going to find it and ya


----------



## JNA

MissFox said:


> OK WTF IS WRONG WITH MY DOG?!! Apparently the likes the smell/taste of prego vajayjay. Yea- we're so broke right now I'm damn near crying about my underwear my dog just ruined. I'm running low on underwear and she keeps eating them!!! I put them in baskets but then they get knocked over and she hunts them out and eat them! I don't get it!!! I wear panty liners almost every day and shower! She should NOT like them THAT much!

HAHAHAH my pup eats everyones underware. No one notices until you want to put them on and it looks like a rat got ahold of em :dohh:


----------



## JNA

Hi ladies it has been a while since I had time to chat on bnb

Cant wait to see pics of the beautiful babies some of you are expecting real soon

Think I have been have bh but im so squishy its hard to tell for sure. Apparently I look huge because everyone keeps looking at me bug eyed all of a sudden. 

Now that im in the 3rd trimester my temper is so short. I know who my true friends are because they come back after I curse them. I just get fed up so easily. 

Moved into my new home to prepare for baby and cannot get an ob appointment to save my life. Have not been seen by a dr since Jan and im really upset about it. May end up going to er and demand to be seen. Especially since my feet and face are swelling im scared its gd.


----------



## heyyady

JNA- where are you located, hon? there are all kinds of walk in maternity clinics out there-


----------



## JNA

Roxboro NC we dont even have an obgyn in the county and the Health dapartment cant see me till the first week of april. The closest ob office is out of state and my insurance wont work there and the ones in Durham need files from a hospital visit that I have to drive five hours sign a piece of paper and pay $50 I dont have to be seen.


----------



## luckyme225

I need to go buy some laundry detergent since I sorted through all my baby clothes today. I used dreft last time and when my son was about a year I found out Target has a knock off of dreft.


----------



## lisaf

JNA - I have the same issue with detecting the BHs, lol! too squishy :haha:
I don't know what to suggest about getting to see a doctor. I think the swelling is more likely to be blood pressure related, not GD... Which luckily is something that is fast and easy to check. Swelling in the face IS supposed to be a warning sign... feet swelling can be normal if it happens after being on your feet all day and goes down when you put your feet up.


----------



## JNA

I had no clue that facial swelling was a warning sign. But it not like my face swells randomly it permanently looks swollen like im retaining water in my face :(


----------



## heyyady

https://www.marchofdimes.com/pregnancy/yourbody_swelling.html

Please read on what's normal swelling and what needs attention


----------



## lisaf

hmm, if the facial swelling is mild, it could just be water retention... but heck, I'd mention it to see if they will get you an appointment sooner... might as well try, right?


----------



## MissFox

If you are concerned at all it's always worth mentioning. 

my hips are so sore today- one almost popped out of socket while I was walking up the stairs! SO great to be taking it easy today.


----------



## lisaf

tried installing our carseat in my car... despite reading up on it and reading the whole manual, we still can't get it installed tight :dohh: 
Oh well, we were going to go find one of those workshops and have it inspected etc anyway, lol!


----------



## heyyady

They'll inspect it at the hospital too- Ca law...


----------



## JNA

heyyady said:


> https://www.marchofdimes.com/pregnancy/yourbody_swelling.html
> 
> Please read on what's normal swelling and what needs attention

Thanks this was alot of help. Going to the er tomorrow because I dnt want to risk anything waiting on an appointment


----------



## MissFox

Your carseat can move an inch in either direction where it is anchored down. The movement actually makes it work more effectively. Good luck getting it figured out though- our center seat belt is getting fixed in the morning and we'll probably install carseat soon after- if not just grab it when we go to the hospital. MOving makes it hard to keep anything in the backseat.


----------



## camishantel

LadyofRohan said:


> I agree with Darlingme and southerngal2, I'd just work as close to my due date as possible so that I'd have more time with the baby. I can see why you'd be tempted to take off earlier though, Lisa, you have a sweet maternity leave! :thumbup:
> 
> OT: What type of laundry detergent are you ladies using to pre-wash all the baby clothes? My mom said that she used to use something called Ivory Snow when we were babies (but her last baby was a baby 18 years ago :haha:) and I can't find it anywhere.

I use Ivory snow as everything breaks me out.. the only place I can find it is at the Schnucks... and it is not a liquid it comes in a smaller box


----------



## luckyme225

That's the one thing I love about having a base for several months. Only have to install it once and car seat comes in and out. Though it took me awhile to figure out how to get the car seat in and out of the base last time lol.


----------



## sma1588

had another ultrasound done today it was the screening test thing to see if there are any issues but i think were good not sure but it went well other than baby not moving when she tried to get it to move and it was sticking it tongue out most of the time. i also measured another day ahead so thats now 2 days ahead


----------



## southerngal2

Good to hear all is ok sma1588!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> Now that im in the 3rd trimester my temper is so short. I know who my true friends are because they come back after I curse them. I just get fed up so easily.

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one, lol. I swear sometimes I can rip someones head off for looking at me sideways, ugh. I really hate being grumpy.


luckyme225 said:


> I need to go buy some laundry detergent since I sorted through all my baby clothes today. I used dreft last time and when my son was about a year I found out Target has a knock off of dreft.

It's been so long that I really don't remember what I used, but do remember not using anything special for very long. I guess I've been lucky and none of my babies have had any kind of sensitivity.


heyyady said:


> They'll inspect it at the hospital too- Ca law...

Really? I've never had anyone inspect my carseat installation at the hospital before? Is this new? I'm so behind on things, lol... guess I better start thinking about what carseat to buy soon, huh.


----------



## Skylark

Congratulations mommies-to-be!


----------



## sma1588

the close up pic is hard to see u kinda have to look at it for awhile but it was sticking out its tongue....i wanna know so bad what it is already i cant wait to find out
 



Attached Files:







314211.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









3142011b.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## heyyady

awww- soo cute! I love the gummy bear pictures <3


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Too cute! I can see the tongue sticking out, hehe.


----------



## sma1588

it was funny when she told us that because she couldnt get it to move she needed it on its back then it was sticking its tongue out like haha. we have a goof ball already. and i still think its a girl


----------



## MissFox

sma- i'm bad at nub guesses and it's hard to see if there is one or not but I love the tongue shot!!


----------



## sma1588

ya i know its still to early just a feeling i still have even after seeing baby in the pics.


----------



## southerngal2

Aww, too cute!

I had a feeling on all three of mine. I just knew that they were all girls and I was right! :)


----------



## MissFox

I had NO CLUE until I sat down to find out what we were having. I just wanted the baby to be healthy. Sounds corny but I had so many people tell me I was lying and I had to have a way I wanted it to go deep down but I didn't. No idea and I didn't care lol


----------



## sma1588

i dont mind either way because i want both but its just a feeling i had since the first day i got 2 lines.. if we find out its a boy then i say we beat the odds because we DTD jan 1 and everything says my conception date was the 5th which i know i O'D either the 4th or 5th so i tohught there was no chance that cycle and i didnt get back home untill the 9th lol


----------



## southerngal2

I didn't care either way. I just had a feeling they were girls.


----------



## heyyady

I didn't get a vibe on my girls until the day before the ultrasound- and then I just knew! I thought we might be disappointed as we both really wanted boys- but we've honestly been just plain excited :)


----------



## luckyme225

I knew from the minute I was pregnant with my first son that he was a boy. With this one I didn't get a feeling until around 12 weeks but I was right, found out at 14 weeks I was having another little boy.


----------



## camishantel

well I am back from the Dr. and on Friday I was still thick and barely 1cm... today I am 90% effaced and almost 3cm.... it should be soon... funny thing is I really haven't had many pains or anything just some pressure and I dilated but last week when I was having all the pains nothing really... hope the next part of dilation is as easy as this has been.... he said he will be surprised if I make it to next wedensday but I know sometimes people dilate then stall out... I hope not... he said to make sure and have my bags packed and in the car when I come in on friday in case he has to send me straight to hospital.. now I am getting nervous... lol.... and since I got home I just don't feel right... I am dizzy and feel exhausted.... now since I got home from the Dr. I have been having kinda uncomfortable contractions... not painful still just a little more intense and my Dr. is closed tomorrow...


----------



## camishantel

however I am full term tomorrow so YAY... and I finally got my bag completely packed and my outfit for going to the hospital ready...


----------



## Sweet_Mama

camishantel said:


> however I am full term tomorrow so YAY... and I finally got my bag completely packed and my outfit for going to the hospital ready...

How exciting! I can't wait to hear your birthstory. I've never dialated early so good luck, hun.


----------



## JNA

camishantel : good luck! cant wait to see pics


How are you ladies sleeping? I can no longer sleep through the night. Im also getting hot flashes even with 2 fans blowing directly on me.


----------



## RosieCheeks

I thought I was having a boy since day one of finding out I was preggo. So much for mother's intuition because she is clearly a little girl.

camishantel - good luck!


----------



## luckyme225

camishantel said:


> well I am back from the Dr. and on Friday I was still thick and barely 1cm... today I am 90% effaced and almost 3cm.... it should be soon... funny thing is I really haven't had many pains or anything just some pressure and I dilated but last week when I was having all the pains nothing really... hope the next part of dilation is as easy as this has been.... he said he will be surprised if I make it to next wedensday but I know sometimes people dilate then stall out... I hope not... he said to make sure and have my bags packed and in the car when I come in on friday in case he has to send me straight to hospital.. now I am getting nervous... lol.... and since I got home I just don't feel right... I am dizzy and feel exhausted.... now since I got home from the Dr. I have been having kinda uncomfortable contractions... not painful still just a little more intense and my Dr. is closed tomorrow...

very exciting!!! I hope I dilate and efface that quick. Hope you get to meet your LO soon.


----------



## MissFox

SLEEP?!! I only do that in 2 hours increments. Giveor take of course. I also can only sleep with a sheet covering half of me until it's too cold to not have any blankets on.
DH and I dtd last night (WOOHOO :happydance: ) and when I got up to use the bathroom a little later I had 2 really strong contractions. They were nothing like my BH that I have and so painful. They were also 2 minutes apart and man was I excited- but it's gone nowhere. He was pretty excited it caused them so we'll be trying that again!


----------



## camishantel

GL Sam .. 

Yeah Rosie my mothers intuition was wrong s well I swore I was having a little girl and obviously he is not
On the agenda today and tomorrow clean clean clean clean clean... and maybe it will make labor come on... lol


----------



## lisaf

I think I'm the only one who doesn't have trouble sleeping, lol! I'm a reallllllly heavy sleeper. In fact, DH was apparently having a party with baby last night... poking my belly and having baby kick him. I only briefly woke up for this and only did because DH got a little too firm with his pokes :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- that's how I am a lot of the time with DH- but now my muscles are so tight that he pokes and it feels like he's bruising me! Infact I have 2 bruises from his "gentle" pokes. He thinks its funny but he does like to play with her when she wakes up at 1am


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm just glad he can get this LO to respond! I can never seem to make him kick... and with me able to sleep through it? all the better! Only sad that I didn't get to 'share' the experience, though with how exhaused I am, I needed that sleep badly!


----------



## MissFox

I have days where I cannot get to her move for the life of me (usually if I have been at my mom's house for the night and didnt' sleep with DH). I'll do all the tricks and get just the minimum amount of movements where I want to go to L&D and have them look at her but then all I have to do is wait until I get home and have DH start talking and she will kick like no other!


----------



## lisaf

wow, wish mine responded reliably to a stimulus, lol!!
Mine will kick up a storm (usually) after I eat... especially if its a dessert. But if he's not moving much and I try to eat some kind of candy to make him move, no luck!


----------



## luckyme225

Liam is typically quiter during the day, I don't get a whole lot of movements. Night time is a different story, I will wake up at weird time to him kicking my ribs and dancing around my belly like crazy. I'm not going to get any sleep when this kid comes.


----------



## heyyady

Hubby can't get the girls to move at all- they can be rioting in there and as soon as he puts his hand on to feel them they stop (Oh crap! Dad's home! :rofl: ) He's disappointed but I keep telling him I hope his calming effect continues after they're born!


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> I think I'm the only one who doesn't have trouble sleeping, lol! I'm a reallllllly heavy sleeper. :

I used to sleep like a rock but now im up at 3am and 5am like clockwork no matter what time I settle down for bed.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- DH used ot have that problem. Rosie used to stop moving all the time and he would get so frustrated. He still does when we've spent the day home together and she wont move for him he gets upset.


----------



## mommyof3girls

Good luck to the girls that are getting ready to have their little ones. 

As far as sleep goes, this pregnancy I sleep with no problems. With the girls I could not sleep and I would go with only a couple hours of sleep a night.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> camishantel : good luck! cant wait to see pics
> 
> 
> How are you ladies sleeping? I can no longer sleep through the night. Im also getting hot flashes even with 2 fans blowing directly on me.

Sleep is elusive at times, but it's not too bad yet. I know it may get worse as it usually does with me. And HOT isn't the word. I boil at night. Does anyone remember if that goes away soon after the birth or if it sticks around. I'd hate to have to sleep with my fan on and make it all drafty for baby.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard you sweat buckets at night for a while after birth... your body getting rid of all the extra fluids we carried for baby.


----------



## MissFox

I really am just needing to not be 398723 degrees at night!


----------



## heyyady

You also have increased night sweats if you have an epidural- and headaches- Bad headaches...


----------



## JNA

O no I was hoping the night sweats would go away after pregnancy. My lo would frezez if she slept in the room with me. Its already so brezey that my dog sleeps fully submerged under the cover lol


----------



## luckyme225

Oh the lovely excess sweat after giving birth. I'll be wearing tanks all summer to make sure I don't pit out all my shirts!


----------



## southerngal2

From what I remember, I had more night sweats after having my girls than before.
:(
I forgot about it until now.


----------



## lisaf

I just don't want to ruin my mattress :haha:


----------



## MissFox

HAHAH! I'll probably be sleeping on one of the pads I have that absorbs 7x it's weight in water lol.


----------



## Soph22

hhmmm, we just got a new mattress, the tempurpedic kind which can't get wet. I was worried about having my water breaking, I didn't even think about after baby sweating! 

What is this water-absorbing pad you're describing, Miss Fox?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> You also have increased night sweats if you have an epidural- and headaches- Bad headaches...

I've had an epidural with my past 6 pregnancies and never had these headaches, but have heard of others occasionally having this. It's actually not very common. My good friend is an anesthesiologist and we've had long talks about this and why it happens... it's basically a bad job of the catheter for the epidural being put in and allowing spinal fluid to leak where it shouldn't (or something to that effect).


----------



## heyyady

Soph- Tempurpedic actually sells mattress protectors designed for them
https://www.tempurpedic.com/Mattress-Protectors/Tempur-Pedic-Mattress-Protector.asp


----------



## luckyme225

I didn't get headaches from my epidural either, I here some people do get them bad though.


----------



## MissFox

Ill have to look up the brand when I get home tonight. Found it at a thrift store


----------



## DarlingMe

Ok girls, I am trying to figure out if I want to purchase the bassinet attachment for the stroller we have bought.... They look cute and I am thinking that having a little one over the shopping season and holidays it might get more use.... 

anyone else thinking if these are worth the money or not??


----------



## lisaf

darlingme - I know what you mean about the bassinet attachments. I wanted the one that goes with my stroller, but it depends mostly on if you drive a lot or not. If you drive a lot, you'll typically be using the carseat with an adaptor, right? The carrycot is mainly useful if you go on lots of excursions from your house without driving.
For that reason (along with the cost, lol) I chose not to get my carrycot. It would probably only get used a handful of times if I'm being realistic.

They are only in the carrycot for a few months... they switch to the regular stroller seat at 3 months old.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

DarlingMe said:


> Ok girls, I am trying to figure out if I want to purchase the bassinet attachment for the stroller we have bought.... They look cute and I am thinking that having a little one over the shopping season and holidays it might get more use....
> 
> anyone else thinking if these are worth the money or not??

Oooh, first tell me which stroller you chose. Is it a bugaboo or a uppababy Vista? Or something else? I love both, but haven't broken down and bought one yet. I do know that the Uppababy vista also has a stand that you can put the bassinet attachment on at home to use like a regular bassinet. I know they are not ideal for travel, but I have a large car, so it's not an issue. 

With the bugaboo chameleon you have to take off the seat (or bassinet) to fold it. With the uppababy vista you can leave it on to fold, unless you are using the bassinet attachment, then you have to take that off first. Both have available carseat adapters if that's what you like.


----------



## DarlingMe

Swettmama, I got the Britax B ready ($500) and the chaperone car seat ($230). The car seat is free right now with purchase of the stroller. Amazon has the strollers for about $400. If you have a BuyBuyBaby you can use a 20% off coupon from Bed Bath & Beyond. So about $400 + tax for everything! The stroller is comparable to the uppababy or bugaboo. Plus it turns into a double stroller if you need to. BritaxUsa.com is their website. I love it!! 

As for the bassinet carrier it is good for up to 20 lbs. The toddler seat is not for use until after 6 months not 3 months (and that seems to be what most of them are? maybe just the ones I looked at?) The stroller does hold the infant seat which is great for shorter trips. But as I said, with the baby being a few months old in the holiday season I am thinking that the carrycot maybe a good idea for extended shopping trips and visits to relatives over the holidays. It isnt recommended for infants to sleep in the carriers. I know for a car ride or a little while isnt a big deal but as someone pointed out on another post extended periods in the infant carriers can affect their spinal development.

But Lisa as you said, we might only use it a handful of times.... so I dont know. It is a $120 on sale. I dont mind spending the money (or adding it to my registry :haha:) but I hate get it to have it sit there! The attachments seem to be a huge trend right now so I am wondering if there are benefits to them or if it is just a passing trend!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, if your infant seat isn't good until 6 months, then you may get more use than mine!

I have a Mutsy and my seat works at 3 months (and it collapses with the infant seat on it :) )

My carrycot was $225... so for $120 I can see the temptation for sure!!!
This is my first, so I don't know how much I'll be out and about those first 3 months so I'm not too worried about the extended time in the bucket seat. I also hope me and the kid like my Moby wrap so I can babywear a bit and get him out of the carseat a bit.

And almost as much as the cost/waste, is my worry where the heck I'm going to store the dang thing when I'm done :rofl:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Darling~ I'd get a cupholder at least for a water bottle or whatever. I have looked at that stroller before as well. I think I like the uppababy vista best, but just looking for a deal first. Oh, you may want the snack tray for when baby is a bit older.


----------



## lisaf

I want a cup holder, but they all have crappy reviews :(
I also want the shopping basket attachment and the snack tray.. then I'll want the stand & ride platform if we have a 2nd kid :)


----------



## DarlingMe

The Britax comes with a cup holder, a little removable storage bag that can go on the upper handle or lower part with insulated drink holders, and the uppababy snack tray fits into the toddler seat. They also sell cup holders for the toddler. The cup holder is really the only thing that I have heard anything bad about on this stroller! And I figure I can always throw my water bottle underneath if the cupholder is that bad or buy a new universal one that is more practical.

Lisa I agree about the storing thing! That is what I was just saying to OH today. We have an ongoing argument about getting a baby tub for this reason. They are fairly cheap but soo huge for something you will only use a handful of times. I have no problems using the sink and a towel in the bottom! I would love a bouncy style chair to put in the back of the shower/tub when LO is a little older though. I can only find one manufactuer that makes one, and it looks very poorly made.


----------



## DarlingMe

I was going to say too that the stroller is just the frame and the infant seat. Another reason why I liked it. I hate the idea of putting the car seat over the toddler seat for some reason. They look so huge that way! So you take the car seat and put it into the base and throw the frame in the trunk. The toddler seat and frame fold together. The bassinett really doesnt fold up too much, I think it folds flat to maybe 4 inches or so but otherwise it is stuck at 2 feet long or whatever it is!


----------



## MissFox

Ok- finally found my water absorbing pad- the brand is Especially for Baby and it's the Large Premium Quilted Multi-Use Pad
Here's a link for what I think is the same one- but I got mine from a thrift store and it looks like older packaging. 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3046050&CAWELAID=234104862

Anyways- looks pretty badass to me lol


----------



## lisaf

I totally have to agree about the bathtub thing! Sure, I'd love one... but I have 1 bathroom that is so small that there is no room to stash a litter box! Where exactly is a baby tub supposed to fit? :rofl:

There are a few space-saving ideas for tubs though... and I like them better too.
This is the priciest choice... I liked it enough I would have gone for it except my sink is too small/shallow in the bathroom and I didn't want it in the kitchen sink for some reason.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4014798&prodFindSrc=search

This is what I ended up going with:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3678339&prodFindSrc=search

This is a cheaper option:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3618616&prodFindSrc=search

What I like about the last 2 is that they accomplish the same thing as a towel, but aren't going to be as wet when you're done using it. The 2nd one is a lot cheaper, but I've heard they wear out faster than the one I went with.


----------



## heyyady

Ummm- all of the toy r us links are broken :(


----------



## MissFox

WEIRD! I used them all this morning and just checked again and they are!


----------



## Soph22

lisa- have you tried the moby wrap yet? I just got mine yesterday and WOW is it long! I had DH help me try to figure it out and try it on. It's pretty tricky. I'm going to try and watch the youtube video showing how to do it and practice a few times before baby gets here. I want to be able to do it myself, but it was pretty tricky! Seems comfy though.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I just wanted to say that I BOUGHT DIAPERS today, lol. Man... I forgot how expensive those things are, ugh.


----------



## lisaf

I have done the Moby wrap... I watched lots of videos and diagrams online... then my friends gave me theirs, and I had it on within 5 minutes.. popped my dog in it, lol. Of course I hadn't tied it tight enough I guess... whoops!

Ok.. I had a bunch of stuff to return today. Apparently someone regifted me some stuff they'd been given (no biggie)... but what they did was go out to Sears, re-buy the stuff, got gift receipts, then returned the stuff. I was unable to return the stuff because the gift receipts were already returned (the barcodes on the receipts also didn't match the stuff even though the descriptions were exact matches). There just doesn't seem to be another explanation! :( How tacky is that?!?!?! Why even tease me with a gift receipt if I can't even use it?!
And of course Sears won't take things back without a receipt even for store credit. What a smart move.. piss of a woman who is about to have a child that will need clothes for the next 18 years.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh Lisa, that totally sucks... and is completely tacky. Wow. You're right. Why bother with giving you a receipt to begin with, ugh. I also can't believe that Sears won't give you store credit.:nope:


----------



## lisaf

I know! My friend gave me a bunch of stuff from Target that wasn't exactly what I'd wanted... they took it back for store credit without a receipt and were even apologetic that one of the items was getting a credit of 6.50 instead of 7.29 since it had been on sale recently :dohh: ... the girl at Target was so cute and even dug around and made sure to put the store credit on a baby card, lol.

I can't even try to return the boppy to another store like Target because it has a sears sticker on the package (its like it was printed on the cardboard insert or something, not easy to remove). I dont know anyone else who is pregnant to give it to.. guess I'll ask around :(


----------



## MissFox

Does Sears do a thing with your registry where if it's on it and purchased you can return it? Target does that (store credit) and we didn't like the crib we were given (MIL got the wrong one on purpose b/c she didn't want us to have the same one as her favorite kid- even though it's what we asked for) so we added it to the registry and were able to return it for store credit and get the crib we wanted. 
My registry was a disaster! I had to return over $70 in baby clothes size newborn and duplicate teethers (my registry said 1- why buy 3 more than that?!) and I didn't get a lot of the stuff I needed. Happy I got it sorted though and now we have what we need.


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- Sell it all on Craigslist! ! New with tags items- get something out of your friend's stupidity!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't register at Sears... almost nobody bought off my registry... :(
I registered at babies r us and amazon
I had people shopping at Kohls, a local baby store, a local toy store, Sears, Nordstrom, Target 

I ended up with 3 sleep sheep :dohh: because not a single one of them bought from my registry, lol!


----------



## lisaf

good idea on the craigslist thing! :) I'll probably only get $15 for it, but thats better than nothing. I'd almost rather give it to someone though... hmmm

I was also pissed that babies r us wouldn't take stuff back that was bought online unless they also carried it in the store. So now I have to decide if its worth my time to mail back these 2 items (which I also didn't save the packing slips on because they were bought off my registry so I knew I wouldn't need it when I was in the store :dohh:).
They're items I asked for, but one of them requires me to have bars on my changing table to tie to (its a diaper stacker) and the one I picked out had bars, but the one my friend gave me for free didnt. I also had picked out a sage green moby wrap and a friend gave me her used one that is black... the store won't take back a green one because they only sell black :dohh: WTF?


----------



## MissFox

SO FRUSTRATING! I had a lot of the same probelm. I no joke- got 15 or 16 pacifiers! (I registered for 3 different brands of 2 packs). Luckily it was the people who didn't come that got me things from my registry. I also got 30 blankets. OK SOOO MY BABY IS SUPPOSED TO LIVE IN BLANKETS??? And 4 were almost identical! I hardly got any gift receipts. I will never buy anything for anyone that isn't on their registry!!! I thought people knew they were made for a reason.


----------



## lisaf

I totally agree! I do admit that I will occasionally stray from a registry, but I ALWAYS give a gift receipt and do not mind at all if they return it.
Sometimes the stuff not on your registry can be the coolest thing you just didn't know existed... but if its not, you definitely need the option of returning it!
When I strayed from my friend's registry, I still got her stuff from her registry, just saw one or two things that were cooler than what she had, lol.. and she did end up liking them and admitted she just added stuff to her registry without looking around much.

However, I am an obsessive researcher.. I look at reviews and know which items parents love and hate, which are prone to breaking etc... I think through everything carefully.

Funny that you got a million pacifiers! I was warned I'd get tons of bibs since thats a typical registry over-buy... never did though, lol! Got maybe 4?


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> I was also pissed that babies r us wouldn't take stuff back that was bought online unless they also carried it in the store.

That is wierd Lisa. I would argue that a little more! I bought my stroller from there because it was on clearance. Someone had returned it from online so they marked it down because it wasnt a regular part of their inventory. (Of course now I have 2 strollers- both the Britax B ready and 2 car seats because they were free with the stroller! But I have receipts for the one I paid sale price for too) But anyhow point is, they took that stroller back when someone returned it. Maybe the manager just doesnt want to b/c they have to mark it down? It says on their website that they take online returns within 90 days---
https://www.toysrus.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=returns&index=1&subdisplay=returns#onlineReturns They should atleast give you store credit.


----------



## lisaf

OMG you are soooo right!!!! *******s!!!!


> Online purchases can also be returned to any Toys"R"Us or Babies"R"Us store location for merchandise credit when returned within 90 days of the purchase date.

Its a 45 minute drive away!!!! :( And I JUST bought everything else I totally 'needed' off my registry while I was there and then the online stuff when I got home.
I am calling the store tomorrow and complaining! :(


----------



## DarlingMe

Our closest one is 30 minutes too. I love the new Buy Buy Baby store they put up. It is right down the street frob BRU but I like the store so much better. More knowledgable staff, larger inventory, a little better pricing, etc. I hope you get it straightened out with your return items!


----------



## JNA

What kind of stroller/car seats have you ladies got?

My goodness I had no clue you could only return stuff bought in store. Half out mey registry is stuff that can only be delivered :(


----------



## MissFox

I have a graco snugride because it was the only one that would fit in the bcakseat of my Dakota- then I traded in the Dakota and got abigger truck LOL but still have the same carseat.


----------



## JNA

I have started looking and I seem to find a flaw with everything. Not to mention I have a tiny car


----------



## MissFox

https://www.carseatdata.org/


you can enter your vehicle and it tells you what fits then go from there- that's what I did when I had my Dakota.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- boo sorry about your problems returning things you don't need. 

I have the moby wrap and I will probably use it sometimes with this little one but not as much because I've got two to run after now. It was easy enough with one baby though. I would just wrap it before I got in the car so that I wouldn't get it dirty in the parking lot. My son seemed to enjoy it and would fall asleep inside.


----------



## lisaf

I love Buy Buy Baby... good prices but also carry higher end items, not just the cheap brands! Sometimes you really want the better quality.

lol. Miss Fox.. where was that link for me a few months ago! I don't have a tiny car but I was paranoid about seats not fitting :rofl:

JNA - don't worry so much about the returns... I'm finding out the store was supposed to accept the returns! (Some items may say 'not returnable to store' on the packing slip... and if you have to return any online stores through the mail, they will refund the money to the gift-giver, not to you! so heads up on that!) I imagine most items are returnable to the store though...if your store is good about things.

I got a Mutsy stroller.. not a super popular brand, but I found the best thing in researching strollers was to read reviews... and to read as many negative ones as you can too (along with the positive ones of course!). I found I didn't care about a parent tray (maybe I will care more later, lol).. I don't drink coffee so I don't REALLY need a cupholder. I fell in love with the Stokke but that price was outrageous... and in one of those reviews I saw someone mention the Mutsy and compared the ease of use of the Mutsy to the Stokke and the Bugaboo and I liked the way Mutsy did things.
I couldn't try one out in stores of course because its not that popular, but I scoured the internet for video reviews etc and watched it in detail.

No matter what, you may have to compromise on some stuff.. figure out what you think the most important things to you will be. For me, DH insisted on sturdy/big wheels, insisted on 4 wheels, not 3. I wanted the ability to parent-face or forward-face, the ability for the stroller to collapse with the seat still attached. I had to compromise on basket size and overall stroller size.. but it does fit in my trunk, lol! It also navigates really really well and can even fit in my narrow hallways in my house and turn around in the hallway. I may feel differently once I go to a store that has small aisles but we'll see..

Keep in mind compatibility with carseats... some strollers only give you 1 infant seat option (I think the Quinny requires you to get the Maxi Cosi carseat?) 
Some parents choose to use one of those snap n go frames for their carseat so they have less restricted choices on the stroller.. just something to keep in mind!


----------



## lisaf

omg, so I called the main customer service line for Babies R Us... and they told me the store has the right to refuse the return if they don't carry it! I pointed out that nowhere on their website does it give ANY indication of that. They're starting a guest relations case for me to process my complaint. Not that I expect it to go anywhere, but figured I would give you girls a heads up on that! :(

Seems like the store manager CAN accept the return but they're not required to. So maybe check with your local store (if there is one nearby) and see what their policy is!


----------



## MissFox

OMG that is annoying!!! 

I had a different site way back for the carseats that was much better than that one but I can't seem to find the link anymore. Hmm... Hope that one is still helpful though- it told me there was no match for my truck and carseat (Umm, I drive a 4dr Ram1500- I'm prettu sure a GRACOSNUGRIDE will fit)


----------



## lisaf

I also sent sears an email telling them about how their strict policy is driving away at least THIS customer, lol! Seriously... Target will take things back with tags on even without a receipt... Sears won't even give you store credit if you don't have a receipt? Guess who is going to keep more customers?

(on a bit of a crusade this morning :blush:)


----------



## MissFox

Seriously though! UMM WHO DO THEY THINK WILL WIN??


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- you should run a thread for all this- let everyone know! There are plenty of other US moms that don't come in here- and maybe just a heads up to the britt moms to check their local store's policy! I'm so glad now that we've stuck to Target!


----------



## lisaf

great idea! not sure where to put it...pregnancy club is a good spot but its not very busy and won't reach too many people... 2nd tri is when they start to make their registries I think... hmmm, either way, stuff gets bumped off the front page so fast and US moms may not see it. I'll give it a shot anyway!


----------



## JNA

MissFox said:


> https://www.carseatdata.org/
> 
> 
> you can enter your vehicle and it tells you what fits then go from there- that's what I did when I had my Dakota.


They dont even have my car on the list lol, Maybe I should look into getting a new vehicle lol. 


Lisa im sorry some of the stores are giving you a hard time. Im glad your giving them a piece of your mind though!!!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I put in my car... an 04 honda Civic and there were only 4 brands of carseats I think... and not the Peg Perego I bought, lol!


----------



## JNA

I was looking for reviews on the Safety first travel system for a 04 honda civic and nada


----------



## JNA

Well the 287 buck travel system I want is apparently a perfect fit according to another site. 

Is it ok to put big items i.e. Cortina Travel System with KeyFit 30 on baby shower registry?


----------



## lisaf

yup!!!! my dad bought me my pricey carseat! :) Put them there for sure!!


----------



## JNA

I know its for baby but it feels weird asking people to buy me specific things. But I sure as heck cant wait until my baby shower!!!! The cake i what im most excited about then all the gifts and being able to set up baby girls room.


----------



## lisaf

lol, it felt weird to me too, but people want to buy me stuff and I think most of them would like it to be something I actually USE, so therefore it just makes sense, lol!


----------



## southerngal2

Yea, I put big items on mine. Some people like to get together and buy a big gift. That's what we do at my job.


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I think there's a way to put a pin in a thread to keep it up top once it gets enough replies... ask in the May thread- they'd know


----------



## lisaf

yeah, you have to ask an admin to sticky the thread... don't think the admins will care, lol! Might even worry about getting in trouble with babies r us brand :haha:

Girls, I had to ask DH to help me get baby's clothes together for washing because I was too overwhelmed... we are ONLY washing the hand-me-downs or the new stuff that is 3month size or smaller.
We have filled our front-loader with 1 load of whites, we have at least 2 more NOT including sheets... and have a full load of darks... 
now SOME of these are hand-me-downs in bigger sizes... but I think I officially have TOO MANY baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Heard back from Sears. Basically its corporate policy and the stores must abide by it without exception. Basic apology that I was upset with their policy.
Didn't expect any more, but surely they realize this causes them to lose business??? Just an unfriendly policy in my opinion.


----------



## MissFox

Definitely put big items on!!! My uncle had me make my registry waaay earlier than I thought I would so he could get me the packnplay, carseat, baby monitor and stroller!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Then you need to contact the corporate office. Stupid, unfair policy.

btw... I also have a lot of clothes, lol. Haven't gotten around to washing anything yet though. I hope to set everything up over spring break (ours is late, the last week of April, I think) so I can do it when I have a whole week off. That gives me about 5-6 weeks until babytime. That's good, right?


----------



## lisaf

yeah that should be plenty!

I have to say that DH and I were both overwhelmed with the clothes. We haven't done all the wash yet, but it took us an hour to go through the 2 loads we DID do...
I have 21 onesies in 3m size so far! :( 
and about 12-15 in newborn sizes
7 newborn kimono-style shirts
7 sleeper outfits

I really can't even begin to describe all the stuff we have! :( Its overwhelming me really badly right now.. Like I said, we still have another load of clothes to wash!


----------



## luckyme225

I put my car into the database thing and it said my car seat was a great match and easy, so that's a bonus I guess!!

Lisa- I did about 7 loads in one day of baby clothes and about 2 the night before. I did all my 0-6 months and blankets. It was a long day for sure.


----------



## MissFox

Yup- I'm doing load 5 or 6 of baby today. Just more receiving blankets and washcloths and a couple more outfits I ended up with that aren't washed yet. I've got all the newborn and 0-3 washed and all the blankets... which reminds me I still need to wash the bedding. It's at my mom's house though so I wont be able to do it until Wednesday... Maybe tuesday night if I'm feeling motivated.


----------



## lisaf

Oooh, forgot to share for the other California girls in here... there is a program where you can sign up and get a nurse to come out to your house after the birth (according to my birthing classes at the hospital)... can't remember what its called but it sounds like the same kind of thing the UK girls get. If any Cali girls in here are interested I can find out more info to share... or if you know about the program, please share the info with me :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I'd be interested but I'm going ot be over an hour from the hospital and our new driveway is going to require 4wd to get up it so I probably wouldn't get it.


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, not sure it matters where you live to be honest! My instructor said it was a program available to 'all new mothers' and where I'm at, there are several rural communities who come to our hospital and many mountain-side homes.


----------



## heyyady

I'd love that information! I may not be a "new mom" but hell, I'm having twins, I'll take all the help I can get!!! :lol:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa~ what does the nurse do when she comes to your house? I may be interested, but I'm just not sure why I'd need a nurse at home I guess. Call me clueless, lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm not sure either.. I think she makes sure you and the baby are ok? Gives breastfeeding advice?? I'll ask tomorrow night at the class!


----------



## RosieCheeks

the nurse thing sounds awesome. I have to check it out to see if they offer that in NY.


----------



## lisaf

aw crap! I forgot to ask about that tonight! Remind me again on thursday!


----------



## southerngal2

I'm 29 weeks today!
AAAHHHHH! How in the world did that happen?

I realize now that I really need to get ready! 11 weeks is not a long time to do all the things I need to do! First thing...finish building the nursery!

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Ok I feel better now! Just needed to freak out a bit! :)


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! And it keeps going FASTER AND FASTER! It feels like just yesterday I was like WOO! 30 WEEKS! Only 10 more to go!!! Now I'll be 38 tomorrow! EEP!


----------



## southerngal2

The beginning seems soooooo slow then all the sudden your in the third trimester and time seem to fly!


----------



## JNA

southerngal2 said:


> I'm 29 weeks today!
> AAAHHHHH! How in the world did that happen?


I know how you feel. 


Well had a dr appointment today FINALLY and I have gained 22 pounds in 10 1/2 weeks and failed gd test :cry:

Going in next Tuesday for another appointment to make sure my blood pressure is ok and the dreaded 3 hour test. 

GOOD news have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday morning. Im so excited to see my princess again :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

I feel like time is dragging. Even with keeping busy 8 weeks seems so far away. The thought of going overdue scares the crap out of me.


----------



## MissFox

YOURE TELLING ME!!! Appt today just showed that I'm still just barely open- outside is open a lot more than the inside. She attempted a sweep but I wasn't quite open enough (although I've been having some BH... not timing until they start to hurt, lol) since then and there was a little bit of (possibly?) plug so I'm hoping it gets things moving for me. I can't do this for another 4 weeks. She said since she doesn't think it will work that I need to come back earlier next week (tuesday instead of wednesday :dohh: ) so she can try again. I'm really hoping that the EPO helps get my cervix going! I want to have her while we still have the house 5 mins from the hospital instead of over an hour on horrible bumpy roads (where a tree might be down if the storms keep up)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> I'm 29 weeks today!
> AAAHHHHH! How in the world did that happen?
> 
> I realize now that I really need to get ready! 11 weeks is not a long time to do all the things I need to do! First thing...finish building the nursery!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I feel better now! Just needed to freak out a bit! :)

This is exactly how I am feeling. I am 30 weeks today and wondering when on Earth I will have the time to get anything done. I've been so worried/stressed about work (I'm a teacher and got a pink slip last week) that I really haven't done anything in preparation. I suppose I have diapers and some clothes that have been given to me so as long as I get a carseat I'm good, right?


----------



## heyyady

sweet mama- sorry to hear about your pink slip :( 
Call your local highway patrol and ask them who in your area has a free or discounted car seat program :)


----------



## lisaf

aw that really sucks sweet mama! :(

JNA - I failed my 1 hour test but passed my 3 hour test. Are they having you carbo-load for 3 days before your next test?


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> aw that really sucks sweet mama! :(
> 
> JNA - I failed my 1 hour test but passed my 3 hour test. Are they having you carbo-load for 3 days before your next test?

No one has said anything about a carbo-load. Just the 3 hour test blood work and keeping a close eye on bp :wacko:

What is carbo-load significance?


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama- I am so sorry to hear that! 

I took my 1 hr test on monday. Hoping it's fine so I don't have to do the 3 hour. Good luck JNA!

heyyady- I've never heard of a discount program for car seats! That's great!


----------



## MissFox

Yea we got a carseat from one of the lowcost programs. It was a 2 (3 the liars!!) hr class and $20 and you get a carseat- it's a rear or front facing carseat and they have you install it and make sure you know how to install it properly before you leave. I know that the one I got goes on sale at Target for $30 every other month or so so I would have rather paid the $30 instead of $20 just to not go to the class. And there are free ones too. You should be able to call the Sheriff's office and ask them if they know of any local ones or maybe even the hospital?


----------



## lisaf

JNA - The significance of carbo-loading before the 3 hour test is because if you don't eat enough carbs normally, your body may overreact to the sugar in the glucola. So by saturating your body with carbs for a few days beforehand. Some doctors (mine included) feel that the overreaction leads to false positives on the GTT tests. 
I hear plenty of women who get diagnosed with GD then never get a single high reading on their monitor. One suspected reason for this is the carb issue.

Anyway, you don't have to do it, its just one of the inconsistencies in the way the test is used. If all doctors run the tests differently, how can they reliably compare the results, you know?
I can send you to a helpful website that explains everything you wanted to know (and much more) about GD and the tests. It even has a chart showing your number in response to the 1hr test and giving you a statistical probability of failing the 3hr test.

Some people think you should eat normally and not try to 'trick' the test (its not a trick though for the record, it just tries to eliminate one possible overreaction... you can still definitely fail even with carbo-loading). Then some people think the test itself is unfair because when you eat a meal high in glucose you have other things like protein and fiber which will change your body's reaction and slow down the response.


----------



## luckyme225

MissFox said:


> YOURE TELLING ME!!! Appt today just showed that I'm still just barely open- outside is open a lot more than the inside. She attempted a sweep but I wasn't quite open enough (although I've been having some BH... not timing until they start to hurt, lol) since then and there was a little bit of (possibly?) plug so I'm hoping it gets things moving for me. I can't do this for another 4 weeks. She said since she doesn't think it will work that I need to come back earlier next week (tuesday instead of wednesday :dohh: ) so she can try again. I'm really hoping that the EPO helps get my cervix going! I want to have her while we still have the house 5 mins from the hospital instead of over an hour on horrible bumpy roads (where a tree might be down if the storms keep up)

When did you start your EPO? Hopefully the mini sweep will help speed things along for you!


----------



## MissFox

I was told to start taking it at 36 weeks... but just got around to it a few days ago. Wish I had started earlier though- but silly me thought I would have had her by now...
I'm really hoping it's help speed things up. I've been having lots of period like pains but haven't lost any plug yet. Tuesday isn't too far off either.


----------



## luckyme225

Don't worry too much if you don't lose your plug. My girlfriend had a sweep done yesterday and was nervous because she hadn't lost her plug. Her midwife said she didn't lose her plug with either of her kids until actively in labor. Period pains are no fun, I'm not looking forward to going through the end bit of pregnancy again. I'm delusional and think I will go at 38 weeks since I went just before 39 weeks last baby.


----------



## MissFox

Period pains aren't too bad. Right now they just feel like my period pains after I've taken 800mg ibuprofen lol. Just lingering and dull (if I don't take anything I sometiems pass out from how painful they are). Glad to hear that I don't have to loose my plug before labor. I'm really hoping that Tuesdays works if yesterday's didn't.


----------



## southerngal2

Hang in there MissFox!

I know it's hard at the end.


----------



## luckyme225

I'll keep my fingers crossed that one of the sweeps work!! Tuesday isn't too far, though I'm sure it seems forever away when your so close to the end. Lots of labor dust.


----------



## MissFox

Tuesday would be PERFECT actually- we should have all of our stuff moved from one house to the next AND have the house cleaned out to turn in the keys...


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> Tuesday would be PERFECT actually- we should have all of our stuff moved from one house to the next AND have the house cleaned out to turn in the keys...

Well I'm crossing my fingers for Tuesday!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. Although April 1st wouldn't be a bad birthday :thumbup: I'm really just afraid of being so far away from the hospital and laboring like my sister (not likely, but still a chance). Her longest labor was 2 hrs and her other 2 were only 1.5 hours. Water breaks then contractions start and if it's only 1.5 hours there is a good chance we wont make it to the hospital from the new cabin.


----------



## luckyme225

That would be crazy, can you stay at the old house until you bring baby home?


----------



## MissFox

Not if she doesn't come by the 30th. Kinda a bummer situation but we were originally going to be able to stay with MIL for a week or so if we needed but that's not going to work out since she's no longer speaking to us (so much drama!)


----------



## lisaf

I remembered to ask my instructor about the home nurse thing. I guess its only available in SOUTHERN california. Its a program called WEB. They offer it to you when you're in the hospital and you get home visits from a nurse up to 9 months after the birth. The first visit is usually breastfeeding but other visits are to do a general check and make sure baby is meeting developmental milestones etc. You can stop the visits any time.
(its apparently funded by the tobacco taxes)


----------



## heyyady

Tobacco taxes???


----------



## lisaf

yeah, they added like 50 cents to the cost of a pack in taxes years ago.


----------



## heyyady

I just quit smoking a year ago- I'm quite aware OF the taxes- I'm just confused as to WHY they are paying for nurses and only in So Cal?

MissFox- I LOVE your picture! So Cute!


----------



## DarlingMe

It probably has to do with all the surgeon general warnings and risk for low birth weight with smoking and second hand smoke. I am sure the cigarette companies negotiated some deal in order to keep their prices down and keep the pregnancy warnings at bay! 
BTW the podcast I listen out of San Diego is about pregnancy & talks about the visiting nurse sometimes and they make it sound like it is the whole state. I wonder if there are different programs in different counties or something based on the taxes?


----------



## MissFox

I was told there was a home visitor that would come out after birth- but I believe only once and they give you a number if you need more meetings.
Thanks!!! This is my favorite one so far (of the 3, lol) that I've gotten from the maternity shoot


----------



## JNA

All the conversation happens when im sleep lol. I have been wondering how on earth you pregnant ladies stay up so late but obviously im in a different time zone :dohh: lol

I wish we had the nurse visit option over here in NC. Our healthcare system is focused more on profit than really taking care of people :cry:

Went in for an ultrasound this morning and once again could not see everything they wanted. Baby girl is stubborn and would not budge. Got a good look at her heart though and some cute pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG00159-20110325-1234.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG00161-20110325-1237.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JNA

O yeah Miss fox your baby girl isnt coming till april 9th because she wants to be born on my birthday lol


----------



## southerngal2

Cute pics JNA!
And NO! The baby is coming on April 7! MY Birthday! ;)


----------



## JNA

southerngal2 said:


> Cute pics JNA!
> And NO! The baby is coming on April 7! MY Birthday! ;)

Haha we shall see. Im sure miss fox prefers your bday lol


----------



## MissFox

April 7th IS my due date you know!


----------



## JNA

But its cool to be fashionably late hehe


----------



## lisaf

Lol, as for the visiting thing, it might be that different counties got to choose where their money went. I don't think taxes always make sense where they are spent, lol. Afterall, if all those taxes we pay on gasoline went into our infrastructure and roads, we'd never even know what a pothole was :haha:

I know there is a Healthy Familys thing in all of California which is for low-income or can give coverage to the baby until the baby can get on a parent's insurance etc. It mentions home visits too. The WEB thing is not income based though.

EDIT : Lol, I guess it IS county-specific... WEB is the name for my county (Santa Barbara)... it stands for Welcome Every Baby.
"Welcome Every Baby is the only county-wide, newborn home visiting program in California available to all newborns. It is funded by First 5 Santa Barbara County and a growing number of private foundations and is operated by the Santa Barbara County Education Office."


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> April 7th IS my due date you know!

NO! I didn't know that!


----------



## southerngal2

Ok, so I just scheduled a 3D/4D ultrasound for tomorrow!
I wasn't sure if we were going to do it or not but DH said he wanted to do it!

Now I'm all excited! I can't wait! :)


----------



## MissFox

OOOO SO EXCITING!!! Hope it goes great for you!! And that you get TONS of pictures!
and yup- April 7th is my due date. Everyone wants my baby to come on their birthdays lol. I have 3/19, 3/20, 3/25, 3/29, 3/31, 4/1 and so on! I've thought April 1st since the beginning. DH has though 3/28. My next sweep is the 29th so we shall see.


----------



## RosieCheeks

We were going to do the 3D/4D u/s but decided not to in the end because even though we are dying to see what she looks like, I want to wait till she is born.


----------



## lisaf

Rosiecheeks- YAY!! Glad I'm not the only one! :)
We could have gotten a 3d/4d for super cheap but I really really want to wait and see what he looks like when he gets here! We found out the sex so I'd like to keep something a mystery.

(Ok, I'll also admit that I was a teensy bit afraid I wouldn't think my kid was cute on the ultrasound... I figure when he's actually here I'll be overwhelmed and amazed no matter what he looks like, lol!)


----------



## JNA

Lisa I bet he's gonna be a handsome little heart breaker

When I saw lo at 20w she looked scary but when I saw her today Im ready to give birth and kiss her chubby cheeks


----------



## southerngal2

My DH's excitement is contagious! 
I was not wanting one, cause I didn't want to know what she looked like. But seeing him get all excited has made me excited too. :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well DH and I were both gorgeous babies/children... so my hopes are high for this LO. I know I'll love him no matter what of course


----------



## MissFox

The youngest I've ever seen my DH was probably 5th grade or so. There aren't many baby pictures of him around- his mom doesn't put any of him up (it sucks that it's noticble how much she likes her other children more than him). I was afraid of an ugly baby so I had to see lmao.


----------



## southerngal2

HA! 
Even if everyone else thinks your baby is the ugliest they've seen, you'll still think it's the most beautiful!


----------



## MissFox

VERY TRUE! Because I have seen some UGLY babies!!! And I feel bad for thinking they are ugly (especially when they belong to good friends of mine...)


----------



## southerngal2

lol
Me too!
And then I wonder what they thought about my babies! (even though I know mine were beautiful! :) )


----------



## MissFox

Exactly!!! Our Sonographer said I was carrying one of the cutest babies among all of her pregnant ladies right now. lol. At least I don't think she was lying since she straight up told me she has seen TONS of cuter babies... but of all the pregnant ladies mine was the cutest!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I love that you girls will admit that not all babies are as cute as others.


----------



## MissFox

I saw this one toddler and I almost screamed. No joke he was hideous! I was walking down the street and turned a corner and there he was in his stroller. I JUMPED! Creepy looking kid. 
There are lots of babies who start off ugly and end up cute though too.


----------



## heyyady

MissFox- Same thing with my MIL- I even mentioned it :lol: so for Hubby's birthday last week she dug out pictures and put them in an album for him 

Lisa- the First Fives program here will only send out a home nurse if you are a drug addict, alcoholic, or your jusband is beating you :nope:

I agree the 3D ones are creepy until they get some weight on- now I love seeing them!!!


----------



## lisaf

heyyady - bummer! :( Didn't realize it was just for my county.. I guess the program started with helping out mothers under the age of 26 then they expanded it.


----------



## Soph22

Glad to hear there is a big difference between the 20 week 3d scan and what he'd look like now. My 20 week 3d scan was kinda weird looking. We're going to wait until he's here. Not much longer now!


----------



## MissFox

Well I'm still pregnant ladies! lol. Today is the day that DH predicted from the beginning that the baby would come- we shall see! It's only just after 8am here so there is a whole day ahead of us. I had some BH coming last night every 9-10 minutes for almost 2 hours then they just POOF! disappeared. I didn't even tell DH about them because I didn't want him to get bummed when they went away.
Hope all of you are doing great!


----------



## lisaf

lol, prove DH wrong MissFox! :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I'd like to prove him right- as in labor starts LOL! However I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope things get started soon for you soon. My husband likes to predict that I'll go overdue, he's mean!


----------



## MissFox

Well all day today he's asked "is it going to be today" and when I say I DONT KNOW he said yea that's because now you're going to go 2 weeks over and have to be induced. He's a meanie like that!


----------



## southerngal2

Well Missfox I hope your husband was right!
Maybe the BH was a sign that it's about to happen.


----------



## MissFox

I'v been having BH since 27 weeks. STarted off as 3 a day then at 34+4 I had ot have a shot to stop contractions and they didn't happen as often then. A few nights ago when we went in because Rosie wasn't moving much I had a decent size one and have lots of small ones (barely register but they are there- i don't feel them though) every 2 minutes and then bigger ones. It's hard to say because they get regular for hours at a time then just stop. 
So far this morning I've been on my ball and DH and I have dtd and I've taken EPO... I'm trhing all this stuff every day lol. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, probably getting too late to deliver today, lol... 
My mom went into labor after cleaning the house... maybe try that next? :haha:

(Glad to know my DH isn't the only mean one... though he hasn't been teasing me about going overdue because I actually don't think I'd mind it at this point! Yes, I may reach a point of discomfort where I'm ready NOW, but so far its not THAT bad and I'm much more scared about what to do with a baby :rofl:)


----------



## MissFox

No labor today. Yet. Sucks though- People are telling me I'm going to go overdue now (all 2 weeks and have to be induced) just because I want her so bad. The truth is though that I don't mind. Sure there is the hip problems and pain and uncomfortableness and all the other reasons that I want her here. Also- DH is driving me crazy. he wants her here so bad and I get feeling bad because she's OK where she is to me. I want her here sure but not like everyone around me is making it out like. Sure- when my contractions/BH pick up I get excited and sure I wanted the full moon to bring her but IDK. Just a little disappointed that everyone is telling me I'm going overdue. Especially since I had the shot to stop contractions a month ago. So frustrating. 
I've secretly been hoping that she didn't come until the move was done or closer to being done and now that we're there she is free to come at any time.
PS: need to get this off my chest- I had a small glass of champagne. Been craving it for MONTHS and had a small glass at my friends house. It was yummy and fixed that desire. And I'm having a realy good and happy day today and have been taking it easy and just enjoying being pregnant for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I'm just going to check in with my one-woman pity party here... for the first time ever (and this is pregnancy #6 for me) I have gestational diabetes. I am a normal size, bmi, etc and have never even come close to failing my GTT before, but this time I failed it miserable. The cut off is 140 and my result was 191... oh the joy of a modified diet...


----------



## lisaf

I know there is that huge pressure not to consume anything 'bad'.. but I don't worry so much about it. I've had sips of wine, sips of coffee... and a few drinks like tea without worrying if it was caffinated. I just don't make a habit of it :)
Glad you enjoyed your champagne!! :)


----------



## lisaf

Sweet_Mama said:


> I'm just going to check in with my one-woman pity party here... for the first time ever (and this is pregnancy #6 for me) I have gestational diabetes. I am a normal size, bmi, etc and have never even come close to failing my GTT before, but this time I failed it miserable. The cut off is 140 and my result was 191... oh the joy of a modified diet...

Aren't they going to have you take the 3 hour test first?
I thought the only way to automatically get diagnosed with GD is to get over 200 on the 1 hour test (yes, 191 is close so if you didn't want to go through the 3hr test you can just decide to accept the GD diagnosis).

Sorry :hugs: I know several girls who did the modified diet, monitored their blood sugar after meals and were not getting high scores so their doctors let them ease up on the restrictions as long as their testing still came in low.

Just offering a little hope here :hugs:


----------



## babystewart

Hi I'm Amanda ,17 and 8 weeks along, from Malibu CA


----------



## JNA

Welcome babystewart :flower:

As far as wine/beer my dr doesnt think a glass will do any harm. I had a glass tonight (why im still up lol) and im feeling a little tipsy. It was red wine and I mixed it with grape juice to pace myself. Trying to stay up and make sure lo's still moving nd ok before bed. Definetly no more wine till my b-day and only 1 glass.

Miss fox even though April 9th is a great day to have a baby I will keep my fingers crossed you dont go overdue. That is one of my biggest fears being 42w prego :cry: Gives me nightmares lol


----------



## babystewart

New here how is everyone?


----------



## lisaf

lol.. why does going overdue scare you?


----------



## babystewart

I'm scared and I'm only 8 weeks along I have no idea what to think


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well I'm a lot further along and I'm scared too!
(though I would be a lot more scared if I was younger and not at the place in my life where I am now)


----------



## JNA

Im scared of going overdue because that means 1.bigger baby (already expecting a 9 pounder) 2. greater chance of c-section 3. still birth 4. having to suffer 2 more weeks of summer pregnant and miserable. I overthink things sometimes:wacko:


----------



## lisaf

will it really be that warm where you are? I don't like the warmer days we're getting, but it doesn't get really HOT here until Aug/Sept.. 

I know the odds of stillbirth go up with overdue babies but they watch you closely for signs of cord/placenta health etc... I just keep telling myself that its an estimation, not an actual due date.. my mom was late with all her kids so I'm not so worried (even if I should be, lol).

my doctors haven't predicted my baby's weight at all :shrug: Feel kind of weird about that, lol!


----------



## JNA

It has been in the 70s most of march. The avg temp in may/june is mid to high 80s and we are in drought to make things worse.

Many of the women in my fam go over 2 have had stillbirths. Plus I dont have a dr where I have moved to. I am actually staying with a buddy so I can be seen by my original dr (which is 5 hours from where I live) until the beginning of may.


----------



## luckyme225

Uh I would love a nice glass of wine or something at this point. Haven't really been bothered about not being able to drink but it would be nice to relax especially with all the aches, pains and moodiness towards the end.

I can't imagine going overdue. I went just before 39 weeks with my first and I was miserable at that point.

Missfox- can't wait to see if the epo is doing anything for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## MissFox

I REALLY enjoyed and savored my champagne! And me too!! My BH are 5 mins apart but not painful at all. Just felt another POP downstairs and I hope its me dialating (since no water is coming out). 
I am in the hospital with DH. He had a really bad headache and blurred vision and started puking so they have. Him on IV fluid and are checking to see if he has the flu. UGH! 
Well it WAS a nice relaxing day


----------



## lisaf

you should have them do a cervix check while you're there! ;)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

babystewart said:


> I'm scared and I'm only 8 weeks along I have no idea what to think

Welcome to our little group, hun. Feel free to ask any questions you have. I understand being young and scared, it's normal to feel that way. Heck, I'm 38 and this pregnancy (completely unplanned) scared me for quite a while. Hugs. So, what's your situation then?


MissFox said:


> I REALLY enjoyed and savored my champagne! And me too!! My BH are 5 mins apart but not painful at all. Just felt another POP downstairs and I hope its me dialating (since no water is coming out).
> I am in the hospital with DH. He had a really bad headache and blurred vision and started puking so they have. Him on IV fluid and are checking to see if he has the flu. UGH!
> Well it WAS a nice relaxing day

Bummer. I hope he feels better soon so that the focus can be back on you. ;-)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to check in with my one-woman pity party here... for the first time ever (and this is pregnancy #6 for me) I have gestational diabetes. I am a normal size, bmi, etc and have never even come close to failing my GTT before, but this time I failed it miserable. The cut off is 140 and my result was 191... oh the joy of a modified diet...
> 
> Aren't they going to have you take the 3 hour test first?
> I thought the only way to automatically get diagnosed with GD is to get over 200 on the 1 hour test (yes, 191 is close so if you didn't want to go through the 3hr test you can just decide to accept the GD diagnosis).
> 
> Sorry :hugs: I know several girls who did the modified diet, monitored their blood sugar after meals and were not getting high scores so their doctors let them ease up on the restrictions as long as their testing still came in low.
> 
> Just offering a little hope here :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, I'm going to ask to take the 3 hour test, just to be sure. She said because my numbers were so high they just automatically say it's GD. I was fasting before the test as well, had it first thing in the morning... it nearly made me pass out waiting to have my blood drawn, not a good sign. I also gained a lot of weight (6 pounds from 20-24 wks, then 8 more pounds from 24-28 wks), am suddenly not able to ever get enough water and can't stay cooled off to save my life (hot flashes included)... but want the 3 hour test just to be sure. It's so strange for me to have an issue after NOT having one ever before. So much for not needing even one more thing to worry about in my life right now... sigh...


----------



## lisaf

bummer :( the symptoms you're describing don't sound great though


----------



## heyyady

I'm not normally a big drinker- but this entire pregnancy I've been craving Irish Car Bombs- St Patty's was a nightmare! :lol:
I really would love a glass of muscat and some fresh raspberries though!


----------



## heyyady

sweet- :( I hope you pass the next one! from what I understand you're not supposed to fast for the one hour- so maybe that threw it off?


----------



## babystewart

Hey everyone, up early could'nt sleep not sure why


----------



## southerngal2

babystewart- Welcome to the group!

Sweet_Mama- Sorry to hear that. Like heylady said, my DR told me not to fast before the test, maybe that was the issue for you.
I hope the 3 hr test shows you don't really have GD. (fingers crossed for you)

JNA- I totally understand not wanting to go over! I was over with both of my daughters. My youngest was born in Sept. it was soooooo hot! :(
I'm in Louisiana where it's already hot and humid! This time next month will be miserable!

And I am not craving wine like it seems most of you are! But I would LOVE a nice cold beer! :)


----------



## MissFox

Hi babystewart! (now that I'm on my computer and can type better)
Contractions slowed last night and I got a pretty good night sleep. DH was released from the hospital after a couple bags of fluids and some pain meds- he seems to be doing better now. 
Sorry to hear about the GD! I really hope the 3 hour test works out for you. I couldn't imagine having it. I also fasted for the 1 hour test- but only as in I woke up and went in to take the test and didn't eat before it. Mostly because since I've been pregnant only sweet breakfasts work for me and I really didn't want to mess it up. I also didn't want to puke up the orange drink. 
heyyady- I was also thinking of carbombs on St. Pattys day! And I'm not the biggest fan of them- so it was probably just REALLY wanting some guiness. 
Southern- I'm not so much wanting the wine either. A beer sounds so much better to me. But I've also had a bottle of nice champagne in my fridge since last may (graduation party) and I kept wanting to open it for a glass but didn't want to waste the whole bottle so when I was at my friends house she has single serving bottles of champagne and it was amazing! Although I think a beer would have been better.


----------



## luckyme225

I wouldn't mind some coffee with Baileys either :rofl: of course with nursing a lot in the first couple weeks I will probably have to wait until I can pump and dump.


----------



## MissFox

That's what I was thinking too Lucky.


----------



## luckyme225

What time is your appointment today? Hopefully the sweep helps things along.


----------



## MissFox

It's 8:45 now so it's at 10:45. I really REALLY hope that the Evening Primrose Oil has been helping me. I've been taking it ALOT this last week. It would be AMAZING if I go in and shes like WOW YOURE 3 CM ALREADY! LETS GET THIS SWEEP GOING! lol. I'm being cautiously optmisitic because DH tried to check me last week and found the wrong opening?? He said he could fit 3 fingers in and feel the baby's head (which I believe he could feel the head- it's low) but then at my appointment she said I was more open on the outside than on the inside. And only about 1 on the inside. Something tells me he didn't quite get the right spot.


----------



## southerngal2

Hope the sweep helps!


----------



## luckyme225

What day last week were you checked? Are you effaced any? It will be interesting to see the difference it made. I was told to start orally at 34 weeks then vaginally as well near full term. Supposed to help my scar from my episiotomy last time stretch so that it doesn't tear during pushing.


----------



## MissFox

I was checked last Wednesday. She doesn't tell me things like "effacement" or how engaged. I manage to get words like LOW out of her I'll try to ask and for more specifics this time.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Well, MissFox, waiting for an update here...


----------



## JNA

Question

I started having bh (cramping feeling) earlier this afternoon.

Now the bh are a little worse not unbearable but now there is back pain and achy feeling in lower abdomen. 

Am I overreacting or should I call someone

Had about 3 in past hour


----------



## lisaf

JNA - my doc said 5 contractions in a hour is reason to call ... less than that to just drink some water and lie down and see if it goes away.
If you keep having the back ache/crampy sensation I'd call though... I just think of all those stories where women didn't know they were in early labor and just had back aches, you know?


----------



## JNA

Thanks Lisa I dont mean to be paranoid about everything but I dont want to miss any signs either.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I totally understand!!
my heart has been racing a bit and I keep feeling this thumping that doesn't seem like baby, more like muscle spasms? (hard to explain) .. and of course that makes me wonder/worry what it could mean :haha:


----------



## JNA

Pregnancy can make a woman go crazy. My ems friend came over told me to drink a glass of water and lie on left side and to go in if I had anymore crampyness or if aches intensified. Hes not worried bc I have dr appointment at 8am.


----------



## luckyme225

Wonder if MissFox went into labor? Guess we will find out!


----------



## heyyady

Miss Fox? Hopeful? Anyone else with contractions that needs to check in??


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> Wonder if MissFox went into labor? Guess we will find out!

I was thinking the same thing! I haven't seen her on here all day!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry for the wait. I got back from my appt and jumped into cleaning the house. And no more internet set up so I'm trying to catch up on my phone. Still only 1cm but this time its a "good solid 1 all the way through" and I'm not 50% effaced- so progress I suppose. 

Haven't even been having many BH all day yesterday and have had some today as well as some CRAZY feelings downstairs! Not holding my breath though. Ill catch up more once I'm on a real computer tomorrow. Ttyl!!


----------



## JNA

Miss Fox we all thought you were in labor. Its funny how everyone is anxious for you to have your lo.

Has anyone heard anything from Camishantel?

Well trip to labor and delivery went nice last night. Had 2 contractions while there and had a stress test for baby. All was good and was told to come in if cramping got worse. Plus I passed gd test today at dr appointment. Sadly there was only 1 vein in my hand they could get blood from (all 4 samples) looks like im a junky bc I got tracks and a swollen hand


----------



## JNA

Never mind Cami had her little boy and I totally missed it


----------



## MissFox

Haha I'm anxious too. Belly button is poking out (still an innie though) and I announced I'm coming in on the EJECT button. DH got mad bc tonight isn't a good night to go into labor. 
Cami had Caleb and last I heard was staying with her grandma for a little while. She's probably busy with her little boy and has no time for bnb lol
Hmmm having tightenings but nothing to look after really. 
Glad to hear that everything went well at the hospital for you though!


----------



## JNA

"Not a good night for labor" that's hilarious

Have you been on a birthing ball at all?


----------



## luckyme225

MissFox- 50% effaced is good, the more effaced you are the easier it will be for you to dilate. Hopefully wont be too much longer for you.

JNA- Glad everything is OK with you and baby.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks lucky!

I've been on my birthing ball since 31 weeks. Took a couple weeks off after falling off and then the whole preemie baby scare. The only two chairs we have left in the house is a camping chair that kills my back and my birthing ball.


----------



## lisaf

I just got my birthing ball today... unfortunately my living room is such a mess that I have no room to inflate it and sit :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox- maybe all that cleaning is a sign that it's going to happen soon! I cleaned my house from top to bottom the day before I went into labor.

JNA- I'm glad everything went ok.


----------



## MissFox

But it was also necessary since were moving so its hard to say. Cramping and BH have died down dbut WOW when I walk! It stings lol


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> But it was also necessary since were moving so its hard to say. Cramping and BH have died down dbut WOW when I walk! It stings lol

Oh! I feel silly now! :)


----------



## JNA

Lisa your living room cant be any worse than mine. Looks like a tornado has spit up baby clothes and toys. Its only gonna get worse I guess bc baby shower is next weekend :happydance:

Unfortunantly my registry I "thought" I made for wal-mart isnt showing up in stores for some reason :wacko: so had to redo it on internet and have the feeling I have forgot alot of stuff


----------



## Soph22

when are you supposed to use the birthing ball? I got one a while ago but haven't used it yet. I thought it was more to help baby get into position and to help you go into labor? 
I've been told to take it as easy as possible and am trying NOT to go into labor yet. So... should I avoid using it for a while? Or does it have other benefits that I'm not aware of? 

Another random question- I know foot/ankle swelling is normal (although sooooo not cute!) but is it weird to have one ankle noticeably more swollen than the other?


----------



## lisaf

My right ankle always swells more than my left.. its noticable to me, but its not like 2x as big or anything drastic like that (my doc said that 1-sided swelling is only a concern when its super fast or super drastic... also that any swelling that shows up after a long day and goes down when you elevate your feet isn't much to worry about... not that mine goes down quickly when my feet are up, lol!)

Its SOO hot here today... my ankles got huge from grocery shopping after work.. I put an ice pack on one of them. Figured it might help with the swelling, but even if it doesn't, it sure feels good :haha:

The birthing ball I got more to get used to it, to maybe help me take some of the pressure off my pelvis when I need to (might bring it to work for that).
Its helpful during labor also and can be used to try to turn a baby that is back-to-back... or so I hear.


----------



## DarlingMe

I have a yoga ball I should inflate. Maybe it will help my tailbone. I am trying to clear the clutter out of the house and I think it looks worse now because all the junk is pulled out instead of tucked and hidden!

I heard it was 100 degrees in CA today Lisa!? It is about 45 in Chicago, send the heat wave this way!


----------



## lisaf

it got up to the mid-high 80s here.. I'll GLADLY send the heat your way :rofl: 
I'm coastal so I bet it got hotter inland.


----------



## DarlingMe

I will be waiting! Now you say you are coastal! I am so jealous!! I would love to be a beach girl but I couldnt leave my family in the area and all. Lake Michigan beach is about 45 minutes away and isnt really a beach :haha: I am hoping for a mild summer here, not sure how I will handle the heat this year! Normally I love it but idk this year...


----------



## lisaf

I'm just as worried about how to handle the heat with an infant, lol!

And I'm SO not a beach person.. I never really go even though its a 5 minute drive away. My mom's a readhead and I got her fair skin so I really can't be out in the sun much (and sunscreen is kind of scary with some of the chemicals in it.. I got paranoid, lol)


----------



## DarlingMe

I am a natural blonde (ok dirty blonde now!) and fair skinned. I dont tan, I turn red. It is probably good I dont live in close proximity to the beach or I would end up with some nasty peeling skin and skin cancer! 

I worry about the cold with an infant. Winter usually hits quick after September. I guess anywhere you live you are fighting with the elements to keep LOs safe and healthy. You can just have one of those cute little ones who runs around in his diaper!


----------



## lisaf

lol, yes, but then what about all the clothes I've bought?!?! :haha:

My brother had some skin cancer removed on his face last year (he's 32) and one of my irish-heritage (fair-skinned) friends in town here also had some skin cancer removed from her face and she's only 40. So I totally think about the cancer concerns. I'm much happier in the shade anyway... as long as there's a breeze too!

It doesn't get too cold here, so I mainly have heat to worry about, lol.. guess the grass is always greener, eh?


----------



## DarlingMe

Naked babies are so cute tho! (can I say that without sounding like a perv?!?) I keep hearing you dont get to use all those cute little outfits the first few months anyhow b/c you dont go anywhere.

My mom has had skin cancer removed too at age 47 or so, so no one is immune to it! Of course grass is always greener. We can do a house swap for a couple weeks! Lol!


----------



## lisaf

lol, only if you clean my house! (thats usually enough to deter anyone :rofl:)

I dont' have too many 'outfits'... just cute onesies etc..., lol!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

DarlingMe said:


> I have a yoga ball I should inflate. Maybe it will help my tailbone. I am trying to clear the clutter out of the house and I think it looks worse now because all the junk is pulled out instead of tucked and hidden!
> 
> I heard it was 100 degrees in CA today Lisa!? It is about 45 in Chicago, send the heat wave this way!

It was 102 here today, but then again, I'm in the California Desert (Coachella Valley). 

When I worked at a gym at the front desk and was pregnant, I sat on a big yoga ball behind the counter. It helped my back and my sciatic nerve pain.


----------



## DarlingMe

I couldnt find the ball! I am thinking I may have got rid of it. I checked with the rest of my "work out" stuff I havent used in years. I might have to order one, I know they are pretty cheap anyhow!


----------



## southerngal2

I didn't know that birthing balls helped with back pain. I thought you just used them in labor.
I'm going to start looking for one.


----------



## MissFox

I love love love my ball!! I was told 31 weeks or so helps baby engage- use it for an hour a day. I use it more than that just for how much better it makes my back feel. 
Sweetmama- where in the desert? I grew up in palm desert.
It reaached 70+ at the cabin yesterday and down by the river it was 80! Supposed to be the same today!
So I had bad cramping all down the front and into my back and then contractions every 5mins for 6 hours last night- drove the hour to the hospital and they disappeared! So lame! Must be getting closer though! And I've progressed from 50% to 60% effaced in 2 days- at this rate I should be favorable by the time they wan to induce! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

when are they going to want to induce MissFox?


----------



## MissFox

Its going to be discussed at my next appointment. So disappointing. I really don't want to be induced but at the same time my hips hurt so bad and I had to crawl up the stairs last night because I couldn't (still can't) liftmy leg that high


----------



## lisaf

yikes... could you go up backwards? I know that can be easier sometimes...

Mind if I whine a little too? :haha:
I'm waddling around because of my hip stiffness/soreness in the mornings (lasts for a few hours.. apparently sleeping is like beating myself up :( )

Oh, and my feet got so swollen yesterday that it made the tops of my feet sore today... lovely, eh?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox~I'm in La Quinta, bordering Palm Desert. We moved here for my job...

Good luck with labor starting. What is the reason for inducing you?


----------



## luckyme225

Yay for 60% effaced! Boo for going to the hospitals and contractions stopping!! Shouldn't be too much longer hopefully!


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox- Hopefully she will come on her own.

lisaf- My feet have been swelling like that too! It's so annoying! They swell every afternoon so I can only wear flip flops! :(


----------



## MissFox

Oh no no no whine away ladies! 
I have friends that live in laquinta! I miss it down there and need to make a trip soon
They aren't talking induction yet but if I go too far over and have to start going in for daily monitoring then I would have to be induced since we've moved so far from the hospital. But I do really want to avoid it. 
Swollenness! UGH! Sorry some of you are having it sooo bad! Mine is occasionally my feet and then my hands at night/ when I first wake up


----------



## lisaf

the trouble with the flipflops (which is what I'm wearing today) is that they might be contributing to the bruised feeling on the top of my feet. And when the swelling gets bad enough, I can't squeeze my foot far enough in :dohh:
With my luck, I'll end up stretching these out and have to buy new ones after the baby is here, lol (I buy expensive ones since we wear them so often in my town)


----------



## southerngal2

I never thought about that. Maybe I'm making things worse! :dohh:
I've already stretched mine out. :( But I had no choice, nothing else would fit.

I do keep slippers at work and I put them on under my desk! :)
So comfy! :)


----------



## lisaf

oooh slippers at work, what a great idea :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I'm thinking of grabbing my flip flops from the cabin- if I head over there soon! Just got back from a loooong hike with my mom- up theb hills and down! Feeling good now but ill probably regret it later. But now my feet are so hot and feel swollen too! 
Had a little slip and fall too but thanks to being freakishly clumsy pre pregnancy I fell with grace and landed on my bumm.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I just had the biggest laugh followed by the biggest cry. The diabetes educator just told me that I need to reduce my stress because it is one of the causes of my blood sugar going high... hahahahahhahaaha. Like that's possible. Then I cried because I'm stuck between nausea and starving and don't know what to eat because I have to follow stupid plans now. Waaaaaah.


----------



## MissFox

:hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies, what type of diaper/changing bag are you getting? The ones that I'm coming across online seem to be HUGE and I don't want to feel like I'm carrying around luggage every time I go out! :haha:

Thanks!


----------



## MissFox

I have a Petunia PickleBottom. They're pricey but cuuuuuute! Lol. Mine is huge too.


----------



## lisaf

I got a JuJuBe... theBFF style.

The size you need depends on what your main use is going to be. If you plan on putting the child in daycare or taking lots of all-day trips, you will need a big one. You can get smaller bags to tuck into it and keep the big bag in the car and just grab the small bag when you're making a quick run etc...

I've also heard that once they're getting toddler stage, you need a bigger bag anyway because of snacks and bigger clothes etc.

sweetmama - :hugs: that sounds like a really rough day! :(
MissFox - I'm also quite clumsy too and good at falling. Haven't fallen since I was 8 weeks pregnant though, (knock on wood). I'm just dropping things a lot lately.
I had to go put gas in my car, and I dropped the nozzle on the ground when I took it off the pump... seriously, who does that?
Also dropped a full jar of salsa last night and broke it... and just now when my cell phone rang, I dropped it 3 times on my desk as if someone had greased it up :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

MissFox said:


> I have a Petunia PickleBottom. They're pricey but cuuuuuute! Lol. Mine is huge too.

I loooove those bags... but when I read that they weren't machine washable, I knew I couldn't dare get one :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I got the wistful weekender one with the roses. It's canvas and HUGE! I can wipe it off nicely and my mom got it for me and was in LOVE with it because it was made with ORGANIC COTTON- she's been trying to get everything organic and it's so funny and cute.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey fellow Americans! 
I'm from Virginia. The weather is horrible and not helping the cold/hot spells!


----------



## MissFox

Hi Leah!!! :wave:


----------



## LeahLou

Hey!! Are you SO excited???? Only 6 more days?!!!


----------



## MissFox

Sometimes- other times I panic about going overdue by a lot. How's pregnancy treating you so far? I thought I was going to escape morning sickness but BAM! 7 weeks rolled around and I was MISERABLE!


----------



## LeahLou

MissFox said:


> Sometimes- other times I panic about going overdue by a lot. How's pregnancy treating you so far? I thought I was going to escape morning sickness but BAM! 7 weeks rolled around and I was MISERABLE!

Don't panic! You're about to be a Mom!! Excitement and relaxation are the words :D

Honestly, it's not too bad! I'm nauseous a lot, but its nothing but a nuisance thankfully. The most annoying thing is getting car sick. That I didn't expect. Plus, I'm a little nervous about the cramping, but I guess that's normal! 
I had a COMPLETELY different picture in my mind of what it was going to be like (throwing up all the time, swollen everything, becoming a cookie monster), but so far its just like pre-PMS. Haha.


----------



## Soph22

welcome Leah! 

on the topic of swelling feet... I have 2 weddings to go to in the next 2 weeks and have NO idea what shoes to wear. I'm definitely going to have to go by some cute/fancy enough flip flops or something. sooo not looking forward to showing off my feet in my dress. :blush: It's knee/tea length. didn't really think about the ridiculously swollen ankles issue when I bought it. Yesterday I had my feet up for hours and even wrapped washcloths just out of the freezer around them. Don't know if they looked much better, but they felt better. 

Hope baby stops teasing you with those contractions, Miss Fox, and just gets on with it. :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Welcome Leah!
It took a long time until I felt the 'pregnancy' stuff, lol... the swelling comes later.. 

I've been using ice packs on my ankles/feet to make them feel better too! lol!

As for the wedding.. could you wear compression tights and closed-shoes?
If not, then keep those feet up tons before-hand!


----------



## Soph22

Not a bad idea, lisa. Where does one get compression tights? Are they a doctor thing? 
So hot right now that the idea of tights doesn't sound that appealing though.


----------



## lisaf

yeah the heat doesn't sound good... some drugstores have compression tights... I know that some pharmacies do (the ones that have tons of braces, for backs, hips etc..)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hi Leah!

Did you all see that Heyyady has been hospitalized again? Is this old news that I missed or just picked up on? I'm a bit slow so it wouldn't surprise me.

AFM~ I stayed home from work today because I haven't been feeling so hot with this GD thing going on. I did get to talk to the dietician/diabetes educator (though my official appmt is on Monday) and figured out that I'm not eating often enough, probably causing my blood sugar to spike and making me feel week an exhausted. I get my monitor on Monday at my official appmt. This has definitely been a learning experience for me. It is what it is, right. As long as I can get it under control then my little miss should be okay. 

Been thinking about names a lot lately. I am giving a deadline for name decisions of my Spring break, which isn't until late April (3 more weeks of teaching first). So, the current names are Samantha (Sammy) and Margaret (Maggie). We'll see.


----------



## heyyady

Sweet- I'm home again- they only kept me for one night and then a battery of tests the next day- I am however dilating, 50%effaced and baby A is at -1 station, so it's a hold your breath and hold them in kind of wait and see game right now!

Soph- don't worry about your ankles hon- everyone will be looking at your bump :) 
Also- I really wouldn't do the compression tights in this heat- they do not breathe AT ALL.


----------



## MissFox

Keep those babies in longer!! :D
Samantha is a great name!! (And my name too) good luck with the name quest

I got DH to rub my feet last night- it was great!


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks everyone!
I'm not looking forward to swollen feet.. Haha


----------



## JNA

A foot rub sounds magnificent atm 

Heyyady hold on tight to those babies only 6 more weeks :happydance:

Welcome Leah :wave: any ms yet?

Any suggestions to get rid of hip/pelvis pain I can barely get out of bed in the morning


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome Leah! Hope ten ms skips you, mine started at 5 weeks and is just going away!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Okay, I'm going to be honest here... I want a baby shower and I feel kind of bad that I'm not having one. It took me so long to come around to the idea of having this new baby (totally unplanned) that I think nobody thinks I want one. I feel badly about that now. I want her to be celebrated like every other one of my babies was. She deserves that, too. But now I think it's too late to say I want one... besides, where I've moved I don't know very many people. Anyway, I guess I'm just whining about not having a baby shower... it's not that I need very much, just that I want one now. I suppose I'll get over it.


----------



## MrsK

Hi everyone! I'm Rebecca from Oklahoma.. mind if I join you guys? :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MrsK said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Rebecca from Oklahoma.. mind if I join you guys? :)

Hi Rebekah, jump right in.


----------



## MissFox

Hi rebecca!

I use a yoga ball to sit on. It makes my hips feel so much better but its deflated and packed right now and I'm kinda sad about that. 

Sweet- I'm sorry you're having a hard time about the baby shower- Do you have any friends that can get a little something together? I'm happy I had one bc I needed everything but it was such a big hassle! And so very stressful too. I'd go about it differently next time. I really hope you get a shower but you could also try to get a few friends and maybe have a day of pampering? Mani-pedi lol. Or a little bbq to celebrate LOs arrival? Idk. Hope something works our for you!


----------



## heyyady

My friends wanted to throw me a shower- then I got but on bed rest- so we were going to do an "open house" shower at my p;ace- now I'm on stricter bed rest and any little thing makes me super tired- so I'm not getting one from them- I did have a family shower my MIL threw, but it was odd :shrug:
I am, however irritated that I know my friends won't get baby gifts unless there is a shower/event they get invited to- My hubby and I had to cancel our wedding and ended up just getting married in our kitchen :lol: So NO ONE got us wedding gifts- Well, my mom did when she found out no one else did- 

JNA- it's actually 4 weeks and 5 days til my scheduled c-section! Just not sure at the rate things are happening even on bed rest that we'll make it that far! Hoping like hell to get past 33 weeks!


----------



## lisaf

Welcome new girls!

Heyyady - hope things go well.. keep those knees together :haha:

Sweet - maybe just organize a luncheon thing? I had 2 official showers and then my co-workers took me out to lunch. Don't tell anyone but I think enjoyed the lunch one best :haha:



JNA said:


> Any suggestions to get rid of hip/pelvis pain I can barely get out of bed in the morning

So I had a lot of pelvic pain early on. The biggest things that help are keeping your knees together (avoiding motions and activities that pull your knees apart - put your pants on sitting down, careful getting out of a car etc). Then when you sleep, tuck a pillow between your knees and sleep on your side.

Of course those tactics worked like a charm for me until recently.. now I find that I'm sleeping in one position for too long and wake up really hurting. I think my joints are getting looser and the longer I lie in one position, the more things shift and slip, causing me pain.


----------



## luckyme225

sweetmama- I would go out to a restaurant with a couple friends to celebrate your little one. :hugs:

JNA- sitting on my exercise ball helps with pelvic pain


----------



## JNA

AuntBug said:


> Welcome Leah! Hope ten ms skips you, mine started at 5 weeks and is just going away!

What part of NC are you from? Your dog is too cute btw :flower:


----------



## JNA

Welcome

I really need to invest in a birthing ball I guess. I have an exercise ball but I thing im to tall for it and afraid I would not be able to get off of it hehehe

I try to sleep on my side but its so uncomfortable :cry: I just want to have a solid nights sleep without waking up in pain lol

Sorry about you regrets on not having a shower but you can have one after lo arrives I know a few ppl who have done this


----------



## AuntBug

Hi JNA. I'm in Charlotte, I moved down here a little more than a year ago. And thanks, she's the most energetic, affectionate puppy. We have a Carin terrier too.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Sleeping, when possible at all, has become an issue for me if I sleep in one position for too long. It makes my shoulder and hips all achey and I really dont' see anything I can do differently other than turn over and try to get back to sleep (cause that's oh so easy, right).

Thing about going to lunch with friends in lieu of a shower is that I've only been out here for about 7 months and all of my close friends are farther away. Besides, I don't want a lunch invite to make people feel like I'm asking for gifts. Can't really throw your own baby shower, lol... well, you could, but who wants to do all that work when I'm already exhausted from my 50-60 hour work week.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I understand about the etiquette of throwing your own shower. do you have ANY friends/family in your new town?

JNA - I ordered a 75cm ball online because I was worried about my height and weight being too much for the standard 65cm size (they say up to 6' for that size.. I'm 5'7" but weigh a LOT... figured I can always underinflate the bigger one)
I actually find it most comfy for me to sleep on my back, propped up at a slight angle (which my doctor says is safe as long as you're at an angle or have a pillow under one butt-cheek). Of course it makes me snore more and my DH gets me to move, lol.
I find that to be the least painful way to sleep at this point, but I still end up a little stiff if I lie that way all night.

There are some mornings where I wish I had a walker, it hurts sooo bad to move.

I wake up in pain periodically but I'm such a good sleeper it doesn't keep me awake (downside is if I need to move positions, I fall asleep too fast to actually accomplish the move).


----------



## lisaf

I should share that I'm sitting on the ball right now and for some reason its freaking my dog out and he's barking at the ball :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: I was sitting on my ball earlier too. I LOVE IT! Mine is just a yoga ball and it was $8 at target. Best investment EVER!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, one reason I spent more on mine is that a friend here had one pop on her... so I was a little paranoid :rofl: I got one that promises a slow-deflate if punctured


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, am I supposed to DO anything on it? Or just sit? :)


----------



## heyyady

I've been sleeping in my recliner for a couple months- there is no way I could sleep in a regular bed and not be in screaming pain.

I am an emotional wreck tonight- anything and everything is making me cry :cry:


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> Lol, one reason I spent more on mine is that a friend here had one pop on her... so I was a little paranoid :rofl: I got one that promises a slow-deflate if punctured

Yea, that'd be my luck! :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa~too funny about your dog barking at the ball.

Oh, I know some people here... mostly just other teachers I work with and a few neighbors that I only see every so often (because I work so much). I'm just going to try not to worry about it anymore.

Heyyady~Big hugs for you. Wish I could come visit to keep you company while you're on bedrest.


----------



## heyyady

31+4 feeling a little bit like a beach ball :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> View attachment 188890
> 
> 31+4 feeling a little bit like a beach ball :haha:

You are adorable, of course. Hmmm... I'll try to post a current belly pic later tonight... maybe I'll dig around for my 36 week twin belly pic... that one is always worth a giggle on my 5'2" (gained 60 pounds) frame, HA!


----------



## luckyme225

very cute bump!


----------



## JNA

AuntBug said:


> Hi JNA. I'm in Charlotte, I moved down here a little more than a year ago. And thanks, she's the most energetic, affectionate puppy. We have a Carin terrier too.

I have family in Charlotte :flower: one of the few metro cities in nc

Lisa im 5'9 and the 65cm seems so low to the ground so i dont trust it :wacko:
hopefully i can find a cheap one tomorrow 

I really miss having my body to myself and being able to :sleep: peacefully 

Anyone planning having another lo soon after this one?

Great bump heyyady :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I can't afford a 2nd one any time soon, lol!!


----------



## JNA

Had some bright red bleeding and cramps so back at the hospital. Waiting on Dr to check for dilation and hooked up to the monitors. Having contractions but no labor pattern ATM not painful either just like period cramps well intense ones lol.


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA I hope everything goes ok! Keep us posted.


----------



## heyyady

:hug:


----------



## southerngal2

JNA- Saying a prayer for you. Keep us posted.

heyyady- Very cute bump!


----------



## JNA

We are ok. Contractions have stopped and a scan showed that lo is doing well. Probably gonna be put on bed rest but thats better than preterm labor. Hopefully I can get some sleep now. Been up since 2 am and its 10 now. Thanks for the support!


----------



## luckyme225

Glad you and baby are OK!


----------



## southerngal2

So glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## lisaf

glad everything is ok JNA!


----------



## MrsK

Cute bump, heyyady! Mine just popped last week, and I'm proud of my little belly :)

JNA, so glad to hear everything is okay!

I think we will try for another about 9 months after the birth, if we can, because we only want two and we'd like for them to be close in age. But then... ask me again in a few months how I feel about getting pregnant again! ;-)


----------



## heyyady

Good luck with the bed rest JNA- hopefully you have a laptop ;)


----------



## JNA

Bed rest is kind of depressing with the beautiful weather but got to do what I got to do.
And yes I have a laptop to keep me occupied. I also plan to go to the library to get a couple of novels to read.

MrsK hopefully lo wont change your plan.


----------



## MissFox

Hey girls! Having a hard time updating from my phone 
Soooooo my midwife offered induction today- any time from today on out and I can call in and then go in for it. I'm so frustrated bc DH is really pushing for it. He says with all the contractions I've had I should have had her by now. They said if I don't go this week we will plan on next week. Part of me wants to now and part of me doesn't! IDK what to do. I'm gonna wait until tomorrows ultra sound and see hw big they think she is and go from there. If she's a whopper then ill probably go earlier. I need advise.


----------



## lisaf

wish I could help MissFox! :( I personally do not want to be induced unless absolutely necessary. I keep hearing how they guess the size of the baby and are totally wrong when the baby is born.... but you don't want one so big that you break your tailbone either or have to have a c-section.

JNA - you can get a bunch of free ebooks from here: https://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page Its not going to be new releases or anything, just books that the copyright has expired on (classics etc). You can download them in many formats and if you want to do the kindle format, you don't have to have a kindle to read it, they have lots of apps for the computer and smartphones for reading kindle books.


----------



## MissFox

So far I think I'm going to wait to see what the estimated weight is tomorrow. My sonographer is crazy anal with her measurments. I've also been having horrible back and hip pain (hips popping out of socket and grinding)


----------



## heyyady

I can tell you that pitocin (Sp?) is horrendous and makes your contractions hurt like hell- and all in all it really didn't speed things up too much-


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I feel like this baby is trying to crawl out of my vagina right now. That's all. :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

lol, getting some strong cervix poking?


----------



## DarlingMe

heyyady said:


> I can tell you that pitocin (Sp?) is horrendous and makes your contractions hurt like hell- and all in all it really didn't speed things up too much-

It is for the docs who want to make it home in time for dinner or have a vacation planned over the weekend! I really dont hear of anyone actually using it the way it is supposed to be, for long unproductive labors!


----------



## luckyme225

Missfox- I'm with Heyyady on that one. Pitocin makes your contractions much worse than they have to be. I will do everything in my power to avoid going through pitocin contractions again. My contractions would piggyback so I didn't get any downtime to breathe and relax.


----------



## heyyady

ugh- I have that- it's sharp and SUPER painful- 
It doesn't help that I dropped between saturday and sunday! 
(Pink Saturday, Blue Sunday)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> lol, getting some strong cervix poking?

It feels more like her head is boring down into the opening and maybe she's head butting my cervix and poking my nerves in my hips all at the same time. Crazy baby day.

Heyyady (you know, I feel funny calling you that... are we allowed to know your name, lol?), you do look lower.

Oh, and just for you, here is me at 35w6d with twins... only a few hours before I delivered as a gestational surrogate. Those are my girls in the picture with me.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/mypics019.jpg
Tomorrow the twins turn 4 years old. I'm so proud to have helped make that happen.

This is 11 days before... my favorite pic really because it's just SO ROUND!
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/mypics003.jpg

Last one, I promise. Me, the twins, and their parents.
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/brett__jet__christine_and_the_girls.jpg
I"m going to their bday party with my family this weekend and staying the night.


----------



## MissFox

My contractions are getting intense. Just thought I'd share. Keep ur fingers crossed they keep up!


----------



## lisaf

fx'd!!!!!


----------



## heyyady

Sweet- that's awesome! And my name is Heidi :)

Missfox :happydance: go go go!!!


----------



## DarlingMe

Sweet that is a great story! Surrogate carrying has to be one of the hardest and rewarding things ever!

Missfox hope you are holding a healthy LO by now!

Girls I was just talking to a friend who lives in Germany. He was baffled that I only get 12 weeks off- unpaid. He was telling me how the women there get one year with 60% pay and a sort of monthly baby allowance. Things I already kind of knew but it just makes me so mad US is so far behind, especially IL! Lisa it sounds like California has moved ahead a bit but the rest of the country needs to catch up! I want to get paid and be able to raise a healthy child!!


----------



## MissFox

Well its 4am. No baby but got up to the worst contractions and pooed my brains out. Got up just now 4am and they're happening but not as intense. I really hope today is the day! But I also don't want to gwt my hopes up iykwim


----------



## JNA

MissFox my fingers are crossed for you :thumbup:

Great bump pics ladies

Sometimes the cervix poking makes me jump out of my seat because they feel so weird and come out of no where

Lisa thanks for the link :flower:

Since leaving the hospital I am always hungry. I ate a "box" of grapes, 4 bananas, 2 beagles, a chicken breast, scalloped potatoes, and a bowl of cereal for dinner (5:30-7:30) what is wrong with me lol


----------



## LadyofRohan

DarlingMe said:


> Sweet that is a great story! Surrogate carrying has to be one of the hardest and rewarding things ever!
> 
> Missfox hope you are holding a healthy LO by now!
> 
> Girls I was just talking to a friend who lives in Germany. He was baffled that I only get 12 weeks off- unpaid. He was telling me how the women there get one year with 60% pay and a sort of monthly baby allowance. Things I already kind of knew but it just makes me so mad US is so far behind, especially IL! Lisa it sounds like California has moved ahead a bit but the rest of the country needs to catch up! I want to get paid and be able to raise a healthy child!!

My DH is from England and he's definitely appalled not just about maternity leave (or lack there of) in the US but also how little vacation we get. DH works for an international company and is here on a special visa so he still gets all the perks of European vacation and health care, etc. It's always a struggle when we try to plan our holidays because I have to 'save up' my ten vacation days throughout the whole year just so we can take a week or two off for ourselves. DH gets at least six weeks paid vacation every year so he ends up spending most of it at home because I can't go anywhere with him :nope:

All that is changing soon though because I'm going to quit my job and be a SAHM for a few years. DH was talking about going to England for Christmas and he was like "for how long should we go?" and I was so happy to just say "we're not limited by my vacation days now, we can go anytime and stay as long as we like!" :happydance:

If I was staying with my company and taking maternity leave the first thing they'd do was dock all of my vacation and sick days, then I'd get two weeks full paid, and then I can take up to 8 weeks after that of unpaid leave.


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox- Hope your LO comes soon. Pitocin really does make the contractions worse. Hopefully you won't need it!

JNA- Sorry about the bed rest. Just keep coming on here, we'll keep you company! :)

Nice bump pics ladies.
I don't have that many bump pics. Guess I need to take some.


----------



## MissFox

I know it makes them worse but I was told I could choose the amount of pitocin and step it up as I felt comfortable so it doesn't go from nothing to BAM too much. 
We will see how today goes. I'm still getting cramps but not so much contractions. I hope they pick up again sooon because I'm ready!


----------



## lisaf

MissFox - Fx'd... a cleanout is good sign of labor coming! My mom did natural birth with all of us kids, with my sister she had to be induced with pitocin and said it was the same amount of pain, just compressed into a shorter time span. Not sure if thats of any comfort since all women are different!

OMG, my hips are ACHING right now! :(

Regarding the maternity leave- I am always appalled to hear how bad other states are on maternity leave etc. I think sometimes you end up with some paid leave if your company offers short-term disability insurance. I do know that it can be better sometimes to work for smaller companies because if they value you as an employee, they really want to keep you happy (as long as you're coming back, lol!!). Of coures smaller companies have less job protected leave too.

I know that the pay for leave etc in California is good but it also makes it very expensive and difficult to be an employer here and we do end up driving some businesses away. Sure, I'd love it if we had what Canada has or what most of Europe offers, but I also don't know how they can possibly afford it? :shrug:
I know my employer would be really screwed if I was taking more time off than I am... we tried to hire a replacement but he just couldn't learn the job so now someone at a lower level is going to try to keep the company's head above water etc...


----------



## luckyme225

Missfox- hopefully the clear out means baby is on the way very soon!! Get bouncing!!!


----------



## hopefulmama

In Sweden, they get 1 Year of paid Maternity and 10 more months of unpaid, so almost 2 years. It's considered the country with the best maternity leave and care for mothers after baby


----------



## lisaf

I think they have great paternity leave there too...


----------



## southerngal2

aaahhhhhhh!!!!!!

So My friend was throwing me a shower and my SIL decided she wanted to help.
Then totally took over!
She totally goes overboard with everything! She's already driving me crazy!
I want to keep it simple, because of everything else going on. She laughs when I tell her I want it simple and she has already irritated my friend. She's freaking out cause I don't want to do it her way.
Why don't people listen to what you really want?
She keeps saying "Well I want to do this for you" "I want it to be nice for you"
Well if you are doing it for me then keep it simple!

OK...all better......just needed a little rant! :)


----------



## MissFox

So had 1 contraction during the NST. So much pressure though!!! Hope I go soon!!


----------



## MrsK

lisaf said:


> I know that the pay for leave etc in California is good but it also makes it very expensive and difficult to be an employer here and we do end up driving some businesses away. Sure, I'd love it if we had what Canada has or what most of Europe offers, but I also don't know how they can possibly afford it? :shrug:

I'm originally from Germany, where my dad owned a company-- he eventually had to declare bankruptcy because it's so hard pay employees for at least 6 weeks of vacation every year, plus sick leave.

He now has the same business here in the States, and he's doing great-- mostly because he doesn't have to deal with all the hassle of paying employees who are being completely unproductive by taking time off.

So, it's not all good with being able to take so much time off. Germany's healthcare system is also slowly going down the drain. With time, all that "free" stuff really adds up for the government, like it or not.


----------



## lisaf

MrsK said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I know that the pay for leave etc in California is good but it also makes it very expensive and difficult to be an employer here and we do end up driving some businesses away. Sure, I'd love it if we had what Canada has or what most of Europe offers, but I also don't know how they can possibly afford it? :shrug:
> 
> I'm originally from Germany, where my dad owned a company-- he eventually had to declare bankruptcy because it's so hard pay employees for at least 6 weeks of vacation every year, plus sick leave.
> 
> He now has the same business here in the States, and he's doing great-- mostly because he doesn't have to deal with all the hassle of paying employees who are being completely unproductive by taking time off.
> 
> So, it's not all good with being able to take so much time off. Germany's healthcare system is also slowly going down the drain. With time, all that "free" stuff really adds up for the government, like it or not.Click to expand...

I don't even know what I'd DO with 6 weeks vacation :dohh: I don't think I need that much really!
But then again, I do 'steal time' a lot, lol... (you know, like coming on BnB during working hours :blush:) So if I added up all that time its probably 6 weeks worth :rofl:

I do wish we had better/cheaper healthcare. I've been trying to get an estimate on my hospital stay cost (out-of-pocket) and there are just so many loopholes that I can't get a good estimate.
We get lucky here that we often get more health services than countries that have to ration their care, but I know that the only reason we get those services is because somebody else isn't getting them who may need them, you know?
I wish there was a great solution to all of this!


----------



## lisaf

got signed off work! :happydance:

Last day will be Friday. Kind of scary tbh!! This will be the longest time I've gone without working since freshman year of college!!

Bad news is that after measuring right on track every time... I'm now measuring 2 weeks ahead :( Of course my doc did say 'on you, its a little hard to tell for sure what is baby' (code language for 'you're too fat to measure easily' :rofl:)
So I get to have a growth scan. She wants me to schedule it for 39 weeks though, so I still have a wait.
I guess if the ultrasound expert says the baby is measuring 10+ lbs, that we might be headed for a c-section or MAYBE an inducement. It was nice of her to admit that the ultrasounds aren't an exact science.. she said they can be +/- a lb or so.
Kind of scary to hear inducement and c-section with everything going so well for me so far... I really want that natural birth!! :(


----------



## MissFox

FML!!! 
So the MW I don't like checked me after my ultrasound since I have low fluid. They wanted to see what would be needed for an induction and apparently I've gone from 1cm and 60% to LONG and CLOSED. What the fuck?!?!! I'm completely distraught since she also said baby is not engaged at all but I have so much pressure in my vag and bum and I've been losing plug all day!!! I really want to go into labor even more now. I can't believe today- and after all the painful contractions!


----------



## MissFox

OK well called back to talk and got some things cleared up - apparently there is no change in the cervix but she worded it differently and that really freaked me out. She said that I could very well go into labor at any point in time but my induction stays at getting cervidil Sunday night and Pitocin starting monday. I'm hoping the cervidil works wonders and I dialate enough to break my water to see if that helps and if I can skip the pitocin or maybe lower the dose if I get going? IDK> We'll see but they've made sure to schedule the induction for when it would be a midwife delivering instead of a Dr. 
Still- I hope things keep up and I go on my own before then. My favorite midwife is on call tomorrow so that would be AMAZING! But again- not holding my breath.


----------



## luckyme225

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed your LO decides to come tomorrow when your favorite midwife is on call. I know the feeling, I'm in a practice with 7 midwifes and while they all seem nice enough you just click with some better. There are two that I would be super excited to get during labor.


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> Of course my doc did say 'on you, its a little hard to tell for sure what is baby' (code language for 'you're too fat to measure easily' :rofl:)

Ha my dr says the same thing lol

C-sections scare me but my best friend was induced with her 1st and said it felt like Freddy Krueger was trying to claw his way out of her :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

I dunno, I'd rather be in pain for 20 hours or whatever with an induced labor than be in pain for weeks after with a c-section recovery!


----------



## lisaf

actually, I'd REALLY rather just blink my eyes and have a baby in my arms, no pain, no damage etc :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> actually, I'd REALLY rather just blink my eyes and have a baby in my arms, no pain, no damage etc :rofl:

Me too!
Wouldn't that be awesome! :)


----------



## DarlingMe

We can go back to the 1930's when they knocked you out with ether and tied you down while ur hubby smoked cigars in the waiting room. Funny those women wanted to be awake!! :haha:


----------



## MissFox

I'd really like it if my belly button was an EJECT button. POKE POKE POKE! EJECT DAMMIT! 
Here's my 40 week bump pic. Just took them.
 



Attached Files:







40 weeks1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









40 weeks2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









40 weeks3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

MissFox - hmmm, have you tried jumping up and down? :rofl:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox you have a beautiful and perfectly round belly. I love it!


----------



## southerngal2

An EJECT button! :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

Well none of the other "tricks" have worked so far lol. So at least I can make my own up about the EJECT button.
Diarrhea all day today too. COMMON! I WANNA BEAT INDUCTION!


----------



## lisaf

I walked to the corner to put a letter in the mailbox... on the way back I realized I wasn't short of breath anymore and my pelvis felt really dense/heavy. Thinking 'yay, he dropped'.
I walk back into my office then out to my car again and now I can't breathe, lol.
This sensation of suddenly being able to breathe keeps coming and going.
Do they slide in and out of engaging in your pelvis??


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- at a certain point they do. When I lay on my back she isn't very low but when I stand OUCH OUC OUCH!


----------



## luckyme225

Missfox- it looks like your LO has dropped!


----------



## MissFox

She feels so much lower!!! I'm in so much pain when moving from standing to sitting! Bitchy midwife yesterday said her head wasn't low at all and the sonographer right before told me she couldn't get head measurments without doing a transvag so she's floating but down most of the time.


----------



## heyyady

MissFox- any baby news?


----------



## MissFox

Nope. I've been getting about one contraction an hour all day and they aren't painful anymore- I've had a couple painful ones but not really. I've got the most painful farts but that's about it lol. Feeling really discouraged.


----------



## lisaf

grr.. are you doing lots of walking around?


----------



## MissFox

yup. I have done everything I have been told to. I'm really feeling down about it.


----------



## lisaf

when are they inducing?


----------



## MissFox

I go in Sunday night at 5:30 for cervidil and they will start pitocin at 5 or 6am Monday morning. I want to beat it so bad but at the same time I give up- iykwim. I am scared of induction and things not going right and my body not doing it because it's been trying on it's own for so long but just wont do it.


----------



## heyyady

Aww, hon, it sounds like you're going to have one stubborn little girl on your hands! lol


----------



## MissFox

Apparently I should have let her come when she tried a few weeks ago! Well- I'm on painful contraction 3 since 11... COMMON BABY GIRL!


----------



## heyyady

Walk around your house- get it moving- and if possible keep walking through the contractions-


----------



## RosieCheeks

Good luck Ms Fox!!


----------



## MissFox

They stopped hurtng once I got moving. Then they slowed down. FML.
thanks girls


----------



## DarlingMe

Missfox I think they are Braxton hicks if they stop when u are up and moving!


----------



## MissFox

They don't go away. They slow down. I haven't gone more than an hour without one since Monday afternoon.
Getting ready to go out for a fun day with my mom though! Gonna go to the farmer's market and a nice long walk! HOpe the weather is nice today.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

You can refuse induction, you know. I'm just saying... if the baby is fine and you are fine, you don't have to let them tell you how it is. What is their reason behind induction? My first baby came 6 days late with no talk of induction at all. He was 9 pounds, 4 ounces and perfect. So, they may get a bit bigger when late, but unless there is a medical issue or it's going on 2 weeks overdue, then I don't really understand induction for anything less than a real medical issue (which I hope you don't have). 

I hope that comes across okay... I just remember feeling like the medical people in my first pregnancy/birth/delivery treated me a bit like I didn't know anything and I felt bossed around. I have no idea if that's how you're feeling or not. Good luck, regardless, you'll end up with a beautiful baby in your arms.


----------



## luckyme225

They say relaxing a helps, so hopefully a nice day at the farmers market will help things along.


----------



## heyyady

MissFox- it's a gorgeous day for a farmers market! At least it is in Sonoma County- I can't imagine Humbolt is too much different! Forget about the pains for a while- get out and enjoy your day :)


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous day here too! :) Hope things pick up a bit! Bounce on that birthing ball too if you have one.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks girls!! 
They want to induce because my AFI is low and because of my hip and back problems- they were letting me wait bc I wanyted to for the hips but when the ultra sound showed low fluid levels they wanted to schedule me to be induced since we live so far from the hospital now.


----------



## JNA

Aw sorry no baby yet Miss Fox. I just knew she was coming on my b-day lol

Yesterday was my Baby Shower and 21st birthday. Even though im on bedrest I still went on with the shower and sat at my table and participated in the sitting games and ate tons of food (what I do best this stage of pregnancy)

Kaliyah officially has more clothes than me and OH put together. Looking at all her little outfits make me want her here now (knock on wood) 

We got an Eddie Bauer Endeavor Travel System, about 80 outfits newborn-6 months, the cutest bibs I have ever seen in my life, 2 blankets, 1,000 in giftcards, 2 diaper bags, baby organizer, 2-n-1 tote, and tons of socks!

Im planning on supervising the finishing touches on the nursery today. OH and dad are about to have one hell of a headache.

Still contemplating whether to buy a bassinet or not decisions decisions decisions


----------



## MissFox

Sounds GREAT! I loved going through all my baby stuff after my shower! 
I was given my bassinet or we wouldn't have purchased one. So it is a hard decision.
Been having a lot of mood swings since yesterday. Woke up at 5 am and felt so home sick (wish I would have gone home my last night of being prego) and missing my dogs so much! Also we''re sleeping on an L shaped couch so I haven't really even been sleeping with DH and I missed that. We dtd for the last time for a while (lol) and cuddled for a couple hours. 
Hoping today is a good day!! I also hope my sore throat that I woke up with goes AWAY!


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck today Miss Fox!


----------



## JNA

Good luck with your induction wont be long befroe your holding your little princess in your arms :)


----------



## lisaf

what a GREAT baby shower JNA!!!! Seriously, wow! Good haul! :)

sorry you're still waiting MissFox!


----------



## MissFox

No worries- I've kinda just accepted it now. Been having BH all morning since 5. These don't hurt at all just notice the tight feeling happening. 
Really hoping this sore throat goes away soon!!! Have a few things to do today but they can wait a little while since I'm just being lazy! 
One of my friends messaged me on FB and said that she is trying to get into photography and wants to do some newborn pictures of miss Rosie. Pretty exciting!


----------



## MissFox

Also- if any of you have FB and wanna be my friiiiieeeeeeeend my e-mail is [email protected]
Just let me know you're from here.


----------



## lisaf

ooh lucky! My FIL is a professional photographer but we hardly ever get to see the pictures he takes :rofl: He took some of us at my wedding, but really, I don't think he's that practiced at taking pictures of people (he worked for a resort and island magazine and took lots of shots of resorts/beaches/dining rooms at hotels etc).
I liked the pictures my photographer took MUCH better ;) .. shhh don't tell him!


----------



## MissFox

I'm still going to take my own (I went to school for photography/graphic design) also but she wants to practice and who am I to say no? lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'll be taking plenty of pics of my kid too. We bought ourselves a nice digital SLR (I was waiting to buy one until I had a kid so I'd have the latest and greatest for kid pictures! :) )
Never did more than a high school course in photography, but wanted to make it a career at one point (then found out there's no real money in it :rofl:)


----------



## MissFox

Yup- no money in it lol. Unless you have a big wedding every month and then some but it's not something to really spend all your time making money on. 
I have a D-SLR also and 2 small digitals. I'll be keeping the little one in the diaper bag! 

So as the day goes on I do NOT feel better yet! My nose is starting to run and my head is feeling like there is pressure in it. UGH! And my sore throat is still here. NOT OK! Still feeling crampy and having lots of tightenings though. Still not hurting like ones in the past have. I wonder if it has anything to do with this stuff I started taking called BRING ON THE BIRTH. Bunch of herbs in a tincture I got yesterday- figured it couldn't hurt lol.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, you could also try acupuncture to bring on labor.. my friend did that and it totally worked for her!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> Thanks girls!!
> They want to induce because my AFI is low and because of my hip and back problems- they were letting me wait bc I wanyted to for the hips but when the ultra sound showed low fluid levels they wanted to schedule me to be induced since we live so far from the hospital now.

Ah, I see. Well, better to get her out and be safe then, right. Good luck with your induction. I hope it's as easy as possible on all of you.


----------



## MissFox

Yea the way the last week in town has been going I can feel its coming soon but I am hesitant with fluid levels dropping. And having not been home for the last week is getting to me. So so so homesick and I'm so excited for Rosie to be here now and to go home! Doggies and my bed! Lol


----------



## MissFox

So as of an hour ago I am "just about" 3cm and 75% effaced. I was having irregular contractions on my own (hitting 80-90 on the scale) but they are still giving me the lowest dose of PIT to see if I pick up my own schedule. Hope it goes quick!


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> So as of an hour ago I am "just about" 3cm and 75% effaced. I was having irregular contractions on my own (hitting 80-90 on the scale) but they are still giving me the lowest dose of PIT to see if I pick up my own schedule. Hope it goes quick!

Yay! :)
Hope it goes quick and easy for you!


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Good luck, MissFox! I hope you are holding LO in your arms soon! This is so exciting :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

good luck!!!


----------



## Soph22

good luck! Hope your next post is something like, "baby's here and all is well!"


----------



## JNA

Has anyone invested in the video camera/sensor type baby monitors?


----------



## lisaf

nah, I was offered one for free but I thought it would make me too paranoid and i'd be staring at it all the time :rofl: Maybe if the nursery was really far away I'd see the value, but my house is so small.


----------



## Soph22

I got a video monitor. Friends of ours had it and they love it. Ours is the Summer brand one that has zoom and pan features so you can see baby even if he moves around. It was about $180 at Target. Friends who have it says it's really helpful when the baby's older so you can see if he's awake and playing or whatever.


----------



## JNA

Thanks ladies! Every site I go to I find that the video/sensor monitors have the highest ratings but still dont know if it will be worth it in my situation.

My mom has told me shes going to buy a bassinet for baby so she can whatch soap operas in the comforts of her bed. Probably wont get much use from monitors hehe


----------



## RosieCheeks

Good luck missfox!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Thinking of you MissFox.:baby:


----------



## lisaf

JNA - the bassinets don't last that long, lol, you'll get plenty of use out of a monitor.


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA said:


> Has anyone invested in the video camera/sensor type baby monitors?

I have a few techie friends looking into security type cameras for our nursery. The security cameras start at $50 and we can hook it up wirelessly to pull up on our cell phones in the house or laptop so we dont have to carry a mini monitor around.


----------



## lisaf

DarlingMe said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone invested in the video camera/sensor type baby monitors?
> 
> I have a few techie friends looking into security type cameras for our nursery. The security cameras start at $50 and we can hook it up wirelessly to pull up on our cell phones in the house or laptop so we dont have to carry a mini monitor around.Click to expand...

That is an AWESOME idea!!!!


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone invested in the video camera/sensor type baby monitors?
> 
> I have a few techie friends looking into security type cameras for our nursery. The security cameras start at $50 and we can hook it up wirelessly to pull up on our cell phones in the house or laptop so we dont have to carry a mini monitor around.Click to expand...
> 
> That is an AWESOME idea!!!!Click to expand...

I hope so! I have found a few blogs where other people have done it. The camera quality is so much better. The ones marketed for babies just have a high price tag. And the monitor quality is awful! I hope it works as well as I think it will!


----------



## heyyady

Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later-


----------



## DarlingMe

Congrats heyyady! I love the names Charlie and Rori for short maybe?? I hope they are keeping healthy and lungs were ok. Sending quick recovery vibes and get those weights up so you all can go home!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats hayyady!! Welcome Rochelle and Charlotte. I hope all three of you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## JNA

Congrats Heyyady!!!!


Thinking of you Miss Fox


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats heyyady!
Hope all is going well missfox!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Congrats, heyyady! I can't wait to see pictures :happydance:. I hope your recovery is going well.

Sending good vibes your way, MissFox!


----------



## lisaf

congrats heyyady!!!! :) Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## MrsK

congrats, heyyady! So glad they're doing well!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats Heyyady.


----------



## DarlingMe

Everyones taxes done??? I have been staring at mine for about 2 hours now, but havent done much but enter my first W-2. I am such a procrastinator!!


----------



## MissFox

long traumatic birth. more later

congrats heyyady
 



Attached Files:







207435_209496482411105_100000522635396_763595_1607479_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









207822_209631605730926_100000522635396_764713_4518926_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









208204_209562965737790_100000522635396_764348_4240114_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7









217200_209563052404448_100000522635396_764349_8036830_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8









218191_209660199061400_100000522635396_765033_6579114_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Soph22

Many congratulations Heyyady and Miss Fox!! 
So excited for you both, wishing you speedy recoveries.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> Rochelle and Charlotte were delivered by c-section at 11:55 am and 11:56 am on Sunday morning (4/10/2011)!!!!!
> Rochelle Lorianne weighs 4 lbs and is 17 inches long and Charlotte Marie weighs 4 lbs 8 oz and is 18 1/2 inches long! They are SOOOOO beautiful! they are both in the NICU and on C-Paps. I'll add pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.
> I am recouping- sore as hell and doped to the gills- so I'll try to catch up later-




MissFox said:


> long traumatic birth. more later
> 
> congrats heyyady

Wow, congrats to BOTH of you. I wasn't expecting two births when I checked in today. I can't wait to hear more. Sorry about the traumatic part MissFox. Big Hugs.


----------



## lisaf

congrats Miss Fox!!!! :hugs: she's gorgeous! sorry for the traumatic part!


----------



## JNA

Congratulations she is Gorgeous, MissFox I just want to pinch her cheeks lol
Sorry it was a traumatic experience :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

Congrats MissFox! She is perfect! I cant believe how long her fingernails look at only a few hours old! Thanks for updating us. Hope you are recovering well!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Miss Fox, she's gorgeous! Rest up :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

OMG- those cheeks! <3 
Hope the traumatic part is over and you two are doing fine :hug:


----------



## southerngal2

I agree! Those cheeks! :)
She is beautiful!

I hope you are recovering well.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Congrats Heyyady! Can't wait to see pics!

Congrats MissFox! She is a beauty! Sorry you had such a traumatic birth. I bet its all forgotten now since you are holding your little princess.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Congratulations, MissFox! She's so gorgeous! :kiss:

I hope you are recovering well and you are getting lots of cuddles with your new bundle of joy! :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Hey - Congrats again :)

MissFox- Congrats on the birth of your cute little baby!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! Thanks! I'm doing so much better now. I'm going to do a birthstory when I'm home and feelong a little better. Serenity Rose was born 4/11/11 at 11:21pm via csection. I was doing great got an epi at almost 8cm and they maxed the pitocin and my epidural stopped working. I thought I was going to die. When I decided to get the csection (no pain relief was working- and it felt like my pelvis was about to explode) the epi didn't numb me. They tried a spinal but it also wouldn't numb my belly so I had to be put under general anesthia to deliver. I made it 12+ hours of contractions and my original epidural only worked for 1 hour of it. I did damn well lol. When I woke up the nurse said there was no way baby would have fit since she was back to back and her chord was around her neck. Dr said that why I kept starting labor and it would stop and that she looked as if she was "done cooking" a couple weeks ago.


----------



## southerngal2

Glad you're feeling better.

Congrats again on your little girl.


----------



## sma1588

congrats ladies .....hope every thing is going well with all the girls


----------



## southerngal2

Just got back from the Dr.
She said I was measuring a little small so I'm being sent for an ultrasound to check the baby's size and fluid levels.

Anyone else been told this? I'm not too worried because she didn't seem too worried, but you know how it is being pregnant, everything makes you nervous!


----------



## lisaf

I got the 'too big' result last week. 
Make sure you drink lots of fluids before your ultrasound (and for a few days before too). It can help with fluid levels.


----------



## RosieCheeks

I have been getting "she is measuring small" as well. Doc said not too worry too much.


----------



## blessedmomma

can measure small from the position they are in and lots of other reasons that are not a concern. that might be the reason why she isnt worried. i would wait to see the sonogram before getting too worried. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought. My doc just said they ideally want to give me my first dose before my water breaks (obviously it could break without warning etc, lol!)
I don't think I'll have to rush to the hospital super fast after labor starts though, so thats good :happydance: Just once my water breaks I have no choice but to go right in.
my mom's water didn't break until she was pushing so hopefully thats how it will go for me and I don't have to go early at all.


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought. My doc just said they ideally want to give me my first dose before my water breaks (obviously it could break without warning etc, lol!)
> I don't think I'll have to rush to the hospital super fast after labor starts though, so thats good :happydance: Just once my water breaks I have no choice but to go right in.
> my mom's water didn't break until she was pushing so hopefully thats how it will go for me and I don't have to go early at all.

Lisa from what I understand they want you to get the antibiotics 4 hours before the birth, but no more than about 12 hours before. Not sure if it technically has anything to do with when your water breaks.


----------



## lisaf

I've heard many things about it... seems like there are different guidelines for it :shrug:
I know its hard to predict how fast baby will come.. my doc said they give you a dose every 4 hours.. that it takes 20 minutes to get the dose in you and 30 minutes for it to be effective :shrug:


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies- 
I'm having a dilemma. Next Friday is supposed to be my last day of work, but I'm considering leaving earlier. I have a field trip scheduled on Tuesday that would include a lot of walking, stairs, walking on sand, wrangling 8 year olds all day. Then we have Open House for parents on Wednesday night which is just a lot of work to set up for and then kind of a long night. 
I feel like I should stay because of the upcoming events and at the same time feel like I should leave because of them. I'm kind of driving myself crazy! I've been working longer this week too in order to get ready to leave for the rest of the school year. Sooo tired. Poor DH comes home to a very cranky wife. 

Sorry for the rant, just had to get it out.


----------



## lisaf

Will these events get canceled if you're not there? If not, then I think you may be putting too much on your own shoulders. I say take the leave!
My feet have not swollen up at ALL since I took leave, and it feels SO good. Also, my body has started to fall apart even more and I'm SO glad I don't have to go to work while dealing with this extra fatigue from not getting sleep etc.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from the Dr.
> She said I was measuring a little small so I'm being sent for an ultrasound to check the baby's size and fluid levels.
> 
> Anyone else been told this? I'm not too worried because she didn't seem too worried, but you know how it is being pregnant, everything makes you nervous!

It may just be the baby's current position. I measured at least a week behind at my last appointment. I'm sure it's all perfect. 


lisaf said:


> Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought. My doc just said they ideally want to give me my first dose before my water breaks (obviously it could break without warning etc, lol!)
> I don't think I'll have to rush to the hospital super fast after labor starts though, so thats good :happydance: Just once my water breaks I have no choice but to go right in.
> my mom's water didn't break until she was pushing so hopefully thats how it will go for me and I don't have to go early at all.

No worries, they just need to give you two doses of antibiotics before the birth of baby. Not sure it has anything to do with breaking water though. I had this happen once and all was well.


Soph22 said:


> Hi ladies-
> I'm having a dilemma. Next Friday is supposed to be my last day of work, but I'm considering leaving earlier. I have a field trip scheduled on Tuesday that would include a lot of walking, stairs, walking on sand, wrangling 8 year olds all day. Then we have Open House for parents on Wednesday night which is just a lot of work to set up for and then kind of a long night.
> I feel like I should stay because of the upcoming events and at the same time feel like I should leave because of them. I'm kind of driving myself crazy! I've been working longer this week too in order to get ready to leave for the rest of the school year. Sooo tired. Poor DH comes home to a very cranky wife.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just had to get it out.

You sound like me. I am due just two weeks before the end of the school year, yet I fear taking ANY time off before that. I'm also a first year teacher though and feel like I have a lot to prove, lol. We had parent teacher night tonight and I'm EXHAUSTED now. Not sure it was a good thing for me, but unavoidable for now. We also have our CST testing in 3 weeks and if I can get past that then I'll be almost 37 weeks and I figure that's good enough if I have to go out then, though I'm stubborn, so will likely stay until they make me leave or baby comes.

I say take it off if you can... just not sure I can follow my own advice.


----------



## heyyady

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from the Dr.
> She said I was measuring a little small so I'm being sent for an ultrasound to check the baby's size and fluid levels.
> 
> Anyone else been told this? I'm not too worried because she didn't seem too worried, but you know how it is being pregnant, everything makes you nervous!

With my oldest Daughter I measured farther and farther behind with every visit- They told me I'd be very lucky if she weighed 5 lbs at 40 weeks- She came at 36+ 4 and weighed 7 lbs! Sometimes they just wrap themselves around your spine or something!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies. Feel better already! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal- when is your sono?


----------



## southerngal2

blessedmomma said:


> southerngal- when is your sono?

Tuesday


----------



## sma1588

i know im early but just wondering what all are u ladies packing to take to the hosp.? ive seen the threads with people posting whats in there bag but most are from the uk and they dont provide anything at the hosp.
i know at kaiser they provide almost everything for you and baby but im still taking my stuff and snacks for OH. just not sure if i should take certain things


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> i know im early but just wondering what all are u ladies packing to take to the hosp.? ive seen the threads with people posting whats in there bag but most are from the uk and they dont provide anything at the hosp.
> i know at kaiser they provide almost everything for you and baby but im still taking my stuff and snacks for OH. just not sure if i should take certain things

Well, here is what I am bringing:

(my bag)
pads (don't like the long ones from the hospital), 
undies, 
pj's, 
clothes (loose fitting), 
deoderant, 
camera, 
shampoo/conditioner, 
lotion, 
q-tips, 
brush, 
hair tie, 
suckers (because they don't let you eat and ice chips get old), 
socks (the hospital ones aren't nice), 
brush, 
rubberband (to hold hair back during labor), 
toothbrush/paste, 
camera

(baby bag)
2 onesies, 
2 outfits (one girly, one gender neutral just in case), 
diapers, 
wipes (most hospitals expect you to use a little cloth--I hate them and bring real wipes), 
hat, 
blanket (2 small & 1 large), 
socks, 
baby book (to fill in details).

Don't forget the carseat, lol, and any head support or other thing to go in it.

I also send DH out for a newspaper from THAT day so that I can clip stuff for the baby book.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

So today at work I was talking with the office ladies about our Spring break (starts now, yay!). I am planning on getting EVERYTHING ready for baby girl this week: the house, the crib set up (someone gave me), and buying all the things I still don't have (starting from scratch).

I came back to the office later to turn in some paperwork and one said to me she has to tell me something (I thought I was in trouble). She then said it was supposed to be a secret, but they are giving me a baby shower at work on the Friday following Spring Break (April 29th). How sweet is that?!

I didn't think I was going to have one at all (can't throw your own, lol). Makes me smile that they thought about me like that.

Now my dilemma... I was getting it all done this week so that I have that one less thing to worry about... because I WILL stress on it until it's done and I don't have to think about what else I need. That's just me. Now I should wait, right, to buy things... and that adds almost 2 weeks onto my DONE WITH THIS checkoff list I'll be almost 36 weeks at the shower.

I'm not complaining. Just wishing I could check SOMETHING off my darn list. It seems to continually grow and never get done, lol. I have most of my plans ready for the sub that will take over when I go out (but there is always something changing that makes me have to adjust them) and of course there is the possibility of not having a job next year (damn pink slip) and currently searching for one... oh well.

Anyway, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I get a baby shower!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama- I'm like you. My shower is May 14. I just want to have everything ready and I'm trying to wait till after the shower. I hate to go buy anything else till after.


----------



## lisaf

snacks for OH.. .something for me and baby to wear home... 
ummm... chapstick? camera? phone charger?

Lol... we really don't have to bring much. In fact, my hospital doesn't even let you dress your baby in 'street clothes' until you're ready to leave (safety thing to prevent baby theft)


----------



## luckyme225

Midwife appointment went well, still measuring a few weeks behind but whatever. I'll go in for a growth ultrasound just before my 36 week appointment. Connor measured small so I assumed I would this time too. Went over the hospital consent together and it's all signed and ready. She seemed genuinely interested in what I wanted for birth. I'm so glad I picked a midwife this time around. Last time I was told don't even bother with a birth plan and this time not only did she encourage it she even asked if we wanted my husband to catch the baby (BIG NO haha).


As for hospital bag I'm just packing our mini healthcare products. Small shampoo, deoderants, tooth paste, etc... two outfits for hubby and I just in case we have a complicated delivery. Snacks, books, going home outfit for baby, baby blanket and camera. They supply all the other stuff we will need at the hospital.


----------



## lisaf

oooh yes, toiletries, lol! Also packing swimtrunks for DH so he can help me in the shower during labor.


----------



## sma1588

lisa that a very good idea...oh and i will also be packing some snacks for OH while hes in there waiting. im hoping its not to longthough but this being my first u never know .....if u ladies think of anything else that might be helpful please let me know


----------



## Soph22

I have all of the previously mentioned items plus a bathing suit for me so I don't have to be naked in the shower during labor- don't know if that's a dumb idea or not, but just in case. Also a nursing bra and nipple cream. And I'm thinking of bringing a fan, just a handheld one. also make up for those post baby pictures. oh, and hubby needs to have his toiletries and clothes too. I'm planning on having him stay over night with me. 

Enjoy your shower, sweet mama!


----------



## MissFox

CHAPSTICK!!! Regardless of if you have IV fluids or not- your lips will get chapped!!! I brought a bathing suit but ended up using my bra I had one because I was NOT changing during contractions (for the huuuuge tub). Swim trunks for DH too because he wouldn't have been able to help me without being naked but my mom was there too :D
My DH wouldn't use the shower at the hospital (he left me!!! lol)
Soph- I thought I would want my underwear and bra on the whole time and once they broke my water that was the end of that! Screw clothes! And really I was just didn't care who saw what (woke up that morning realizing that at least 3 people would be sticking their hand up my ladybits)

I'm gonna see if I can get my birth story done tonight- but Rosie is so very gassy!!! She keeps wanting to eat every 15 for 10 and then is just gassy! Good thing DH just wants to snuggle her right now!


----------



## Soph22

yeah, I hear you on the no clothes during the end of labor, but we need bras and underwear for afterwards, right? 
How long do you usually stay in the hospital after a vaginal birth? My last several friends who've had babies had c sections, so I know that's longer but I actually have no idea what to expect!


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal2 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> southerngal- when is your sono?
> 
> TuesdayClick to expand...

prayed for you hun! please let us know how it goes:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

I know here if you have you baby in the early morning you can leave that night and if you have your baby at night you can leave the next day- and I'm pretty sure with either you can stay an extra day if you aren't ready to go home. Its only one extra day for csections.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Cervix of Steel! Yep, that's me, lol. So, my OB has said the whole time that he thinks I'll deliver early just because the twins were born at 36 weeks and the last baby was 34w5d (even though he started as trips and we had a loss of two at 13w... THAT was the reason for early delivery, not me). He put me on sex restriction and sent me for a cervical length check (I had some brownish spotting). Well, I went for the check and my cervix measures between 3.2 and 4 (with 3 different measurements done to be sure). So... whatever DOC! Here is ME sticking my tongue out at YOU, hahahaha. I just have to prove him wrong at go at least 39 weeks... of course that would also make my boss happy that I miss less work and easier to get the sub I want as well. Anyway, just had to get that out.


----------



## MissFox

hahaha :rofl: I hope you make it to whenever you want but 39 weeks is perfect! Show your Dr! I sure showed those medical professionals whotold me I wouldn't make it to 38 weeks! LMAO.
Anyways- got my birth story done- here's a link if you want to read it :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...s-rosie-here-looong-story-d.html#post10170643


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> hahaha :rofl: I hope you make it to whenever you want but 39 weeks is perfect! Show your Dr! I sure showed those medical professionals whotold me I wouldn't make it to 38 weeks! LMAO.
> Anyways- got my birth story done- here's a link if you want to read it :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...s-rosie-here-looong-story-d.html#post10170643

Aw, thanks for sharing your story. I'm glad you have your healthy little girl to love and hold now. I sure wish mine were great feeders like you say she is, lol... always an issue with mine, lol.


----------



## heyyady

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

Super cute! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Adorable, of course! How are they doing? How are YOU doing? Do you get to take them home soon or have you gone home already?


----------



## lisaf

how cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

They are adorable


----------



## AuntBug

They are beautiful!


----------



## JNA

What beautiful little babies Heyyady!


MissFox glad your recovering well and once again Congrats on your precious baby girl!!!!!




lisaf said:


> Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought.l.

Sorry to hear you have group B strep Lisa :hugs: 



southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from the Dr.
> She said I was measuring a little small so I'm being sent for an ultrasound to check the baby's size and fluid levels.

Good luck with your scan Southern :flower:

Sop22 Don't push yourself to hard sweetie. If you feel like your baby will allow you to carry on with the field trip go for it if not there will be more field trips to come :)


Still trying to finish the nursery here. Have sorted through 3 loads of baby laundry and still not finished. Plus I can't decide on a coming home outfit :dohh:

One thing I have learned is baby and puppy with probaby fight over toys. Puppy thinks every toy is hers for playing (she even tries to get in th bouncy seat sometimes) Hopefully I can nip that bad habit in the butt real quick


----------



## Soph22

One thing I have learned is baby and puppy with probaby fight over toys. Puppy thinks every toy is hers for playing (she even tries to get in th bouncy seat sometimes) Hopefully I can nip that bad habit in the butt real quick[/QUOTE]

mine too! As far as my dog is concerned every toy on the floor is hers! Guess we'll figure it out as we go along. 

Beautiful picture of your girls, heyy. 

Off to read your birth story now, Miss Fox.


----------



## lisaf

We've been working on the 'leave it' command with my dog. He is a big thief and steals things when you aren't looking (mostly tissues... we'll put all tissues/napkins out of reach, leave him alone and come back to a few shredded tissues on the floor... he is NOT a good jumper so I have no idea where he gets them :haha:)
Funny enough, when our friends bring their baby over, we tell him to leave her toys alone and he obeys and doesn't show any interest in them! I think if he ever got ahold of one, he'd then find them MUCH more interesting...

My friends have the opposite problem with their baby.... the baby keeps stealing the dog's toys :rofl:


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> My friends have the opposite problem with their baby.... the baby keeps stealing the dog's toys :rofl:

Haha thats hilarious!

Sop22 hope our dogs figure it out quick lol Im not sure if im comfortable with them sharing toys :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

heyyady- gorgeous babies! :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Posted by another BnBer- thought I'd share :)

US breast feeding laws and state civil codes
https://www.ncsl.org/default.aspx?tabid=14389


----------



## RosieCheeks

heyyady - your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> Posted by another BnBer- thought I'd share :)
> 
> US breast feeding laws and state civil codes
> https://www.ncsl.org/default.aspx?tabid=14389

Awesome link! Thanks for sharing.

How are you doing, hun?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hmmm... I just came from an appointment with the diabetes counselor and I've lost 2 pounds since last week, hmph. And according to my last u/s visit a few days ago, baby is about the average 4.5 pounds. So much for gaining loads of weight and having huge babies when you get gestational diabetes, lol.


----------



## MissFox

lmao sweet mama! go you!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Hi ladies! I am in S. Jersey. Congratulations to everyone here!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi 2ndtimeround! :)


----------



## luckyme225

Been crazy busy this last week, just wanted to pop in and say hi! Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i have a pretty active little one ,some days i feel it more. the first time i felt it LO was going for about an hour straight then was doing it the next day for the ultrasound and now it feels like LO is on a trampoline or something it just keeps going and going


----------



## lisaf

lol thats awesome! I wasn't even sure I felt my guy until 23 weeks or so! :)


----------



## southerngal2

That's great!
My LO is quite active also! She hardly ever sleeps!


----------



## bbygurl719

hi everyone im from FL and im expecting my 1st and my OH's 4th. am very excited.


----------



## southerngal2

Had my ultrasound today.
The baby measured ok. She is about 4 lbs 3 oz.

But my fluid levels were at a 7.
The tech said it wasn't really low but that the Dr would like them over a 10.
I guess I'll wait and see what the Dr. says.

I know some of you had low levels on here. What were your levels?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

bbygurl719 said:


> hi everyone im from FL and im expecting my 1st and my OH's 4th. am very excited.

Welcome to our little group. Congratulations on your first.


southerngal2 said:


> Had my ultrasound today.
> The baby measured ok. She is about 4 lbs 3 oz.
> 
> But my fluid levels were at a 7.
> The tech said it wasn't really low but that the Dr would like them over a 10.
> I guess I'll wait and see what the Dr. says.
> 
> I know some of you had low levels on here. What were your levels?

I forgot to ask mine last week when she measured them, but I believe they were good or she would have said something, right. I hope someone else here has their numbers to share.


----------



## luckyme225

Southern- Glad your LO measured fine. I don't have low fluids but I know they normally monitor it closely when it's below 5.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Warning: RANT about to happen...


What is it like to have someone take care of you? I mean, to have a partner with a good job, that pays all the bills so you never even have to think about the, does all the laundry and grocery shopping, cleans the toilets, and even cooks dinner whenever they are home? What is that like? 

What's it like to be able to stay home with your two young children, with 6 free hours in each day to do with whatever pleases you (because you certainly wouldn't want to spend it cleaning anything or preparing dinner for your working spouse), having plenty of spending money deposited into your personal account each month, and only needing to be responsible for the two children (who are in school all day)? What's that like?

Where can I get this deal? Why am I the one on the other end of it? Why do I feel exhausted from walking across the room and ask what's for dinner and only get a blank stare and an eye roll? WHY? 

Sorry, but thanks for listening. I've just about had my fill...


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal2 said:


> Had my ultrasound today.
> The baby measured ok. She is about 4 lbs 3 oz.
> 
> But my fluid levels were at a 7.
> The tech said it wasn't really low but that the Dr would like them over a 10.
> I guess I'll wait and see what the Dr. says.
> 
> I know some of you had low levels on here. What were your levels?

hey hun- mine were at 8 at 32 wks. each week i had to go in for sonograms and they kept going down. my OB said same as yours, she wanted them over 10. i had to get checked to see if my water was leaking, it wasnt. i also had non-stress tests every week to check on the baby. at the sonograms they always checked his weight, placenta blood flow, fluid levels, swallowing reflex, movements, etc. she said she would only induce if they went under 5 or if there was any other problems along with the low levels. like if he would have not grown good that week or had poor blood flow in placenta, etc. he was weighing ok and blood flow seemed good and even though he wasnt moving much he still passed his tests. at 36 1/2 weeks fluid had dropped to 4. he seriously had a small pocket of fluid by his legs that measured 3 and one by his butt that measured 1. none by his face at all. thankfully he was head down. a lot of time if fluid is low they cant turn and get stuck breech. since fluid had dropped so low they decided to induce at 37 weeks. when they broke my water during labor there was a lot of blood in it. they found out his placenta had been pulling away for a while. after he was born she looked at the placenta and said it looked like it was deteriorating. his pediatrician said the next day that he looked good, but it was good they got him out when they did. it could have detached at any time and he would have been stillborn. not trying to scare you, but if i were you i would see if they can check where the placenta is attached. everything they did check seemed good, even blood flow from placenta. knowing what i know now i would have had them check the attachment earlier.

he was still 6lbs 13oz, so healthy, but still scary that i could have lost him at any moment. i asked her why his placenta was dying and pulling away and she said there is no real reason. it just happens sometimes.

i hope they keep a good eye on both of you. and my best advice would be to go in as much as they need you too to check on you and baby. i had weekly appts and was told to drink water as much as possible. also was put on bedrest as they want you doing very little to not dehydrate your body. these didnt help too much it seemed since my levels kept going down anyways, but hey i dont know how much lower they could have been if i didnt do it so im glad i did. 

sweet_mama- im sorry your having a rough time. i have one of those hubbys who does all that and even without asking. seeing your post reminds me i need to appreciate him more. i hope things get better for you. pregnancy is hard enough without extra stress on top of it:hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

blessedmomma said:


> sweet_mama- im sorry your having a rough time. i have one of those hubbys who does all that and even without asking. seeing your post reminds me i need to appreciate him more. i hope things get better for you. pregnancy is hard enough without extra stress on top of it:hugs:

Thanks. It's just so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## MissFox

Sweet mama I support my DH (has had lots of shoulder surgery) and feel for you bc I would get home after working 10 hrs and have to clean and get asked what was for dinner. He's a great guy but we fought a lot over it. He's better now the baby is here. 

I was induced for low fluid and it was at 8. They had other reasons too bbut I went from 10.5 at 37+4 to 8 at 39+5 and wasn't leaking. Dr said that it looked like Rosie was 2 weeks overdue at 40+3.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies.
I had never heard of low fluid until coming on here. I didn't know anything about it.
I'm waiting for my OB to call and tell me what I'm supposed to do. I really hope it's not bed rest! I drink a lot of water already, so I guess I'll just add a few more bottles a day.

Sweet_Mama- I'm sorry you're frustrated. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal- i was having my 5th baby and had never heard of it either. if you google it keep in mind that they bring up the worst possibilities. i was wrecked for weeks after reading about it.


----------



## MissFox

Yes- google gives worst case scenarios and extremes.


----------



## southerngal2

Yea, I googled it. It actually confused me.
Some sites say it's not low unless it's 5, some say anything under 10.
So I'm going to stay off google and wait for my Dr to call. Of course I'll probably ask around here. It's nice to talk to people who actually had it.


----------



## blessedmomma

from my understanding from my OB is that under 10 is considered low but your not actually "diagnosed" as ogliohydraminos (im sure i spelled that wrong) until it goes under 5.


----------



## southerngal2

Dr just called me. 
She said to drink a lot of water. She said "Drink it until you feel like you're gonna pop!"
I've got another ultrasound for next week. She said that if my levels get lower then they may put me on bed rest. If they get under 5, then she will admit me to the hospital.

I also have to see a Maternal Fetal Dr. That is scheduled for May 2.
Not sure what they will do. I've never even heard of a Maternal Fetal Dr!


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal2 said:


> Dr just called me.
> She said to drink a lot of water. She said "Drink it until you feel like you're gonna pop!"
> I've got another ultrasound for next week. She said that if my levels get lower then they may put me on bed rest. If they get under 5, then she will admit me to the hospital.
> 
> I also have to see a Maternal Fetal Dr. That is scheduled for May 2.
> Not sure what they will do. I've never even heard of a Maternal Fetal Dr!

i know its pretty scary but at least she is taking good care of you. keep your faith strong and keep praying! it will be ok :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

southerngal2 said:


> Dr just called me.
> She said to drink a lot of water. She said "Drink it until you feel like you're gonna pop!"
> I've got another ultrasound for next week. She said that if my levels get lower then they may put me on bed rest. If they get under 5, then she will admit me to the hospital.
> 
> I also have to see a Maternal Fetal Dr. That is scheduled for May 2.
> Not sure what they will do. I've never even heard of a Maternal Fetal Dr!

Glad they are going to keep an eye on it to be safe. :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

southerngal2 said:


> Dr just called me.
> She said to drink a lot of water. She said "Drink it until you feel like you're gonna pop!"
> I've got another ultrasound for next week. She said that if my levels get lower then they may put me on bed rest. If they get under 5, then she will admit me to the hospital.
> 
> I also have to see a Maternal Fetal Dr. That is scheduled for May 2.
> Not sure what they will do. I've never even heard of a Maternal Fetal Dr!

Sorry you are going through this hon. Saying a special prayer for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> Dr just called me.
> She said to drink a lot of water. She said "Drink it until you feel like you're gonna pop!"
> I've got another ultrasound for next week. She said that if my levels get lower then they may put me on bed rest. If they get under 5, then she will admit me to the hospital.
> 
> I also have to see a Maternal Fetal Dr. That is scheduled for May 2.
> Not sure what they will do. I've never even heard of a Maternal Fetal Dr!

I'm so glad they are keeping a close eye on it. I'll be thinking of you. Big Hugs.


----------



## JNA

Southern Im glad everything is ok at this point :flower:

I have no clue what a Maternal Dr is but at least they are going the extra mile for the health of lo

MissFox how is Serenity? Do you get a decent amount of sleep? Are you breastfeeding if so any tips? 


OH is leaving on sunday and I wont see him again till July 21 :wacko: dont really know how I feel about it bc there is nothing I can do to keep him here :(


----------



## AuntBug

I think a Maternal Doc is a perinatologist. I'm "advanced maternal age" and have a single umbilical artery, so I have all of my scans with a perinatologist, and the office is called Maternal and Fetal Health. Good luck :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Rosie is doing great! She's a little piggy lol. I am breastfeeding and the biggest help for me was the nurses in the hospital helping with the latch. Also learning positions to feed while laying down has been really beneficial. Breastfeeding has been the easiest part ofthe whole thing for me! I just got out of the ER a couple hrs ago bc my incision was bleeding but its an old blood clot coming through and I have a bladder infection


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies! :)

2ndtimeround- Have you been to the Dr. yet?

JNA- Is he going to be there when the baby comes?

MissFox- Glad to hear Rosie is doing good. 
Sorry to hear about your ER trip. Sending a prayer your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Southerngal, I have been to the ER 4 times and had an exam done by the doctor once. My original scan at 5+0 (may have been more like 4+0) only showed a lining, so since then, the doctor has just had me going for HCG quants every few days. He knows that I have an inverted uterus and this could cause difficulty in finding anything in the first few weeks! The only reason he wanted me in his office is because he thought I was having an ectopic. Really unsatisfied with him right now and in search of a new doctor. :shrug: He's being very lackluster with my care as if he doesn't believe I'll get out of my 2nd month, much less full term! :cry: But, I am believing for our family that all is well and in December we will be holding a new bundle!


----------



## southerngal2

2ndtimeround said:


> Southerngal, I have been to the ER 4 times and had an exam done by the doctor once. My original scan at 5+0 (may have been more like 4+0) only showed a lining, so since then, the doctor has just had me going for HCG quants every few days. He knows that I have an inverted uterus and this could cause difficulty in finding anything in the first few weeks! The only reason he wanted me in his office is because he thought I was having an ectopic. Really unsatisfied with him right now and in search of a new doctor. :shrug: He's being very lackluster with my care as if he doesn't believe I'll get out of my 2nd month, much less full term! :cry: But, I am believing for our family that all is well and in December we will be holding a new bundle!

Oh yeah.
Now I remember from the Prayer Thread! 

And yes, in December you will be holding that beautiful baby!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thanks. Just got a call from the doc's office. HCG went up to 7300!!! Not quite doubled, but only 400 shy from doubling! He wants me to go in for a scan in a few hours. Can't wait to see the little heart beat!


----------



## southerngal2

That's good news!
Seeing the heart beat is so exciting! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> Rosie is doing great! She's a little piggy lol. I am breastfeeding and the biggest help for me was the nurses in the hospital helping with the latch. Also learning positions to feed while laying down has been really beneficial. Breastfeeding has been the easiest part ofthe whole thing for me! I just got out of the ER a couple hrs ago bc my incision was bleeding but its an old blood clot coming through and I have a bladder infection

I'm so glad breastfeeding is going so well for you. I had one heck of a time with my first and stopped because I had no help and just couldn't do it. With my 2nd I read EVERYTHING I could and was determined and with my 3rd it was much easier. I can't wait to breastfeed my newest baby girl.


2ndtimeround said:


> Thanks. Just got a call from the doc's office. HCG went up to 7300!!! Not quite doubled, but only 400 shy from doubling! He wants me to go in for a scan in a few hours. Can't wait to see the little heart beat!

That is a great number! My HCG didn't double, even with twins, so I think yours sounds right on. I'm sure you'll see a lovely heartbeat soon.



Did I mention how excited I am since my ticker baby turned upside down, lol... I know, it's the little things that make me smile.


----------



## JNA

2nd: Sorry your having such a tough time right now. I will keep you in my prayers! Good luck with your scan :hugs:

Southern: No OH will not be present for the birth :( He wont even see her until shes about 6 weeks. We have been fighting since Nov to have him home the week before my dude date and the week after but no luck. The fact that we arent married doesn't help.

MissFox: Im glad that you and Rosie are getting along well. Hopefully your c-section scar wont give you anymore problems :flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry JNA. :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hugs, JNA. 

AFM~My b/p was up at my appmt at 130/80, which is really high for me. They checked again and it was only at 100/58? Whatever. I asked about my urine just in case and they said it was good, so no worries, right. I swear though, if one more person tells me I need to not stress or reduce my stress and NOT give me a way I can do it then I'm going to slap them silly.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Thanks ladies. Lost the baby and my chances of natural conception. Still have you guys in my prayers.


----------



## lisaf

2ndtimeround said:


> Thanks ladies. Lost the baby and my chances of natural conception. Still have you guys in my prayers.

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## JNA

Sorry to hear the news 2nd :hugs:



Hey Lisa I was starting to think you went into labor lol 
Any signs yet?

Thanks for the hugs ladies. I've shed my tears and after July 30th hes all mine till he drives me crazy hehe


----------



## lisaf

no signs of labor here, lol.. .part of me is very happy about that, but then when I think he might be a big baby and I may end up induced of with a c-section due to size, I panic and think I should try and get things moving :dohh:

I'll know by next Wednesday how big he's measuring (or at least a good guess)

movements have slowed down which is normal at this stage but still make me nervous (as I say this he rolls over, lol!)


----------



## JNA

He must have known you were talking about him. Are there signs that you are having a large baby?
Do you have everything ready for little man when he gets here?


----------



## lisaf

I measured 42 weeks at my last appointment... I was only 38 weeks :dohh:
I started measuring big at 36 weeks.

Everything is almost ready. The essentials are but then again i'm sure there are things I haven't thought through yet.
My house needs to be much cleaner! :haha:


----------



## sma1588

lisa, crazy to think not to long ago we were just talking about getting preg and going through all the test and everything now ure about ot have ure LO and im close to half way though already. i guess u never realize how much time just flies by .....

i hope u have a comfortable L&D and ure little guy isnt tooooo big but hes healthy and everything goes as easy as possible


----------



## MissFox

Wow Lisa- you're almost there! It all goes so fast!


----------



## lisaf

yep, scary how fast time goes!!


----------



## JNA

I wish time was going fast. This week seems to have lasted so long and im afraid im in pregnancy limbo and its gonna last forever :wacko:

Maybe once you start cleaning like crazy that will be your sign of labor lol
I hope that in your case the u/s is off by a couple of pounds 


MissFox I would love to see more pics of Miss Rosie


O yeah if you guys happen to run across red or black bottoms for 0-3 months for little girl let me know please. I have looked everywhere with no luck :(


----------



## MissFox

more later but i just took this one :flower:
 



Attached Files:







224445_212195468807873_100000522635396_784282_2203396_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lisaf

omg look at all her hair!!! :)


----------



## JNA

yes look at All that hair. Your gonna be pulling the hair ties out early hehe
Shes so cute :)


----------



## MissFox

yea so much hair!! i love it i had a fear of a bald baby lol


----------



## Soph22

She's very cute, Miss Fox!

So, I'm officially on maternity leave!!! Had my last day with my students today, sad to say good-bye but so happy to be on leave. 

I had an ob appt today too. What do you think of this? She said that my cervix isn't dilated, but is thinning. And that baby has dropped a lot. She also set up an appointment for an induction for my due date. I had no idea that was procedure! She said I could wait until after the due date, but I just opted for that. I have a growth scan on Monday to make sure he's not too big because she couldn't get an accurate measurement because he'd dropped so much. 

I'm trying to make sense of all of that. Does that mean he may be on his way soon? I've been having some irregular, not very painful contractions today. Or does it mean since I'm not dilating at all that I'll need to be induced? So confused!!


----------



## JNA

Ha me too no one wants a bald baby girl lol
But I have never seen a baby with that much hair from birth
Then again you do have super long hair


----------



## JNA

Soph22 said:


> She's very cute, Miss Fox!
> 
> So, I'm officially on maternity leave!!! Had my last day with my students today, sad to say good-bye but so happy to be on leave.
> 
> I had an ob appt today too. What do you think of this? She said that my cervix isn't dilated, but is thinning. And that baby has dropped a lot. She also set up an appointment for an induction for my due date. I had no idea that was procedure! She said I could wait until after the due date, but I just opted for that. I have a growth scan on Monday to make sure he's not too big because she couldn't get an accurate measurement because he'd dropped so much.
> 
> I'm trying to make sense of all of that. Does that mean he may be on his way soon? I've been having some irregular, not very painful contractions today. Or does it mean since I'm not dilating at all that I'll need to be induced? So confused!!

O have no clue but congrats on leave and hopefully lo will come on his own with no complications :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I suggest you read up on inductions first just so you know what to expect. They aren't risk-free so just make sure you understand what they mean. Of course your doc is the best person to discuss this stuff with :)
I'm hoping to avoid an induction because I want to go natural, lol.

I'm measuring big too and have a scan on Wednesday to check on size. 

Its impossible for them to predict when you will go into labor based on signs unfortunately.. there are women who drop fully, engage, and dilate 1cm, fully efface and then stay that way for weeks, lol! then there are those who have no signs at all and then go into labor and dilate fast etc.


----------



## sma1588

wow she really does have alot of hair

im thinking if mine is going to be blonde it probly wont have much because alot of blonde haired babies are born bald...not all but alot. i was born with a dark blonde though and i think oh was to so we might just have a chance at it having hair haha


----------



## JNA

Im a brunette Oh has dirty blonde hair but was super blonde as a baby and somehow my brother has red hair (black guy with red hair lol)

My poor baby girl is gonna have some crazy hair I just know it


----------



## Soph22

lisaf said:


> Its impossible for them to predict when you will go into labor based on signs unfortunately.. there are women who drop fully, engage, and dilate 1cm, fully efface and then stay that way for weeks, lol! then there are those who have no signs at all and then go into labor and dilate fast etc.

yeah, I guess I know that, I just *want* there to be a way for them to tell!:haha:
It's so frustrating to just be stuck wondering, I know I'm gonna drive myself (and DH) crazy the next two weeks, "is this it? nope. is this it?"


----------



## MissFox

I'm still on team purple pee!! :rofl:

good luck with the scans!

dh was born with dark hair it fell out then came back blond then turned brown at 6... i was mostly bald :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Soph22 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible for them to predict when you will go into labor based on signs unfortunately.. there are women who drop fully, engage, and dilate 1cm, fully efface and then stay that way for weeks, lol! then there are those who have no signs at all and then go into labor and dilate fast etc.
> 
> yeah, I guess I know that, I just *want* there to be a way for them to tell!:haha:
> It's so frustrating to just be stuck wondering, I know I'm gonna drive myself (and DH) crazy the next two weeks, "is this it? nope. is this it?"Click to expand...

Lol... I haven't had any moments of 'is this it' yet... 
Of course I haven't done anything to trigger labor yet. Are you going to be trying some of the 'classic' things? Like long walks, lots of sex etc? :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

2ndtimeround said:


> Thanks ladies. Lost the baby and my chances of natural conception. Still have you guys in my prayers.

I'm so sorry, hun. It's not fair. Big Hugs.


MissFox said:


> more later but i just took this one :flower:

Gorgeous!


Soph22 said:


> I had an ob appt today too. What do you think of this? She said that my cervix isn't dilated, but is thinning. And that baby has dropped a lot. She also set up an appointment for an induction for my due date. I had no idea that was procedure! She said I could wait until after the due date, but I just opted for that. I have a growth scan on Monday to make sure he's not too big because she couldn't get an accurate measurement because he'd dropped so much.
> 
> I'm trying to make sense of all of that. Does that mean he may be on his way soon? I've been having some irregular, not very painful contractions today. Or does it mean since I'm not dilating at all that I'll need to be induced? So confused!!

I really dislike when doctors start talking induction for no real reason. Why would they even suggest it at 38 weeks as an option when they know anything can happen in the next 2-3 weeks that could give you a chance at a completely normal delivery? 

Dilation is when the cervix starts opening up (goes from 1-10) and effacement is when it thins out--it's long at first, usually 3-4 cm then it gets shorter and shorter. It has to do both things to get the baby out. I really don't think it has anything to do with induction being necessary. Like Lisa said, research induction, KNOW what it is exactly, be informed and don't let the doctor tell you how it is (unless baby's health is an issue, of course).



sma1588 said:


> im thinking if mine is going to be blonde it probly wont have much because alot of blonde haired babies are born bald...not all but alot. i was born with a dark blonde though and i think oh was to so we might just have a chance at it having hair haha

You know, My first (not from my current dh) was the product of two blond parents... I was petrified of having an "Elmer Fudd" baby, lmao. I thought for sure he'd be bald with two blond parents... Sooooo... when they said his head was right there and that I should push, the first thing out of my mouth was, "Does he have any hair?" hahahahaha. Yep, I was more concerned with the hair (or lack thereof) than pushing.:dohh:


----------



## Soph22

lisaf said:


> Soph22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible for them to predict when you will go into labor based on signs unfortunately.. there are women who drop fully, engage, and dilate 1cm, fully efface and then stay that way for weeks, lol! then there are those who have no signs at all and then go into labor and dilate fast etc.
> 
> yeah, I guess I know that, I just *want* there to be a way for them to tell!:haha:
> It's so frustrating to just be stuck wondering, I know I'm gonna drive myself (and DH) crazy the next two weeks, "is this it? nope. is this it?"Click to expand...
> 
> Lol... I haven't had any moments of 'is this it' yet...
> Of course I haven't done anything to trigger labor yet. Are you going to be trying some of the 'classic' things? Like long walks, lots of sex etc? :)Click to expand...

I think I'll start those later this week. I still have some stuff to get done around the house and I'd like at least a day or two of pre baby maternity leave if possible.


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> I'm hoping to avoid an induction because I want to go natural, lol.

As in no pain relief?
Or labor starts on its own?


Either way good luck with labor starting naturally Sop22 and Lisa :flower:


Im being a pregnant lady today i,e, lying around watching movies and crying over everything and its not even noon yet.


----------



## luckyme225

missfox- your little girl is adorable

soph- some doctors like to induce on due date out of preference. I would be careful with the induction route out of preference unless you are favorable (dilating/ effacing/ etc) just because if your body isn't ready your chances of c-section increase. Here's a site that talks about bishop scores they use it to see how favorable you are.

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/173.html


----------



## MissFox

Definitely research induction. Its not what I wanted but I'm still happy it happened esp when dr said Rosie looked like she should have been born 2 weeks before hand. It could have been really bad if I decided to go to 42 weeks but also if you aren't dialated then you can try the cervidil to see if that helps and don't let them break your water right away. Inductions can stall too and breaking your water starts the clock for increased risk for infection. If your water is intact and you don't make much progress (2 or 3cm at first) then you can stop and try again another day.


----------



## MissFox

Well, Rosie had some HORRIBLE gas all afternoon and night so she's currently catching up on sleep (poor thing!) and I have some time to show her off :happydance:
I can't wait to take her pictures in her easter dress!
 



Attached Files:







217236_211775322183221_100000522635396_780609_544866_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









217027_211395548887865_100000522635396_777982_7036790_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4









205705_210614855632601_100000522635396_772068_3018905_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JNA

O shes so precious. I think she looks like hubby in the first one but she has your eyes (from what I've seen in bump pics lol)
I love those short little legs in the last pic


----------



## MissFox

She really has his cheeks! She goes back and forth looking like us but he and I have a lot of similar features too so it's extra hard to say. 
Rosie keeps lifting her head up and moving her arms under her chin and resting her chin on her crossed arms. It's so stinking cute!


----------



## lisaf

Beautiful pictures!! :)

Great advice on the induction. I forgot about the water breaking and the 'clock' thing. Especially since I tested positive for GBS the risk of the baby getting the infection goes up at the 18 hour mark from when waters break :( Yet they often like to break the waters to 'get things moving' since it puts more pressure on your cervix.

JNA - yep, I want to go without any pain relief. Not to 'prove' anything, but mostly because what I've read and heard indicate its a better recovery, baby is more alert for nursing etc. I also really don't want to end up with a c-section which is more likely with every medical intervention you have. Thats one reason why I hope I don't have to be induced, because its MUCH harder to go without pain relief on an induction (it interrupts your body's own hormones that help you cope with the pain). 
Of course as Miss Fox has said.. there are times when inductions are necessary etc. I don't want to be stupid and avoid one, but I'd prefer to give my body a chance to do what it wants/needs to do.


----------



## MissFox

I wantedto go without pain relief too. I made it 8 hours without any pain relief besides DH rubbing my back (baddd back labor!). Then I started getting IV shots to allow me to rest inbetween contractions but it doesn't help with the actual pain. And they are MUCH LESS effective after your first one- so understand that the first one is GREAT but after that they don't help and you can't really even count on it to help when getting the epidural. 
Lisa- in terms of being alert- Rosie was so very alert the whole time. She was sucking on everyone fingers while I was in recovery and as soon as I was in the room she was nursing on me, but that isn't always the case. 
The clock is a big one- the hospital I was in likes to only give 12 hours after waters breaking before htey start pushing and wanting lots of progress. Of course they were going to let me go 24 with no problems just coming in and talking about how I wasn't progressing fast enough. My mom has had epidurals stop both of her labors completely so it was nice knowing that it doesn't happen to me but at the same time they also don't last more than an hour for me so really it probably wasn't worth the hassle of getting the epi in the first place. I'm really hoping I can do a VBAC for baby No.2!


----------



## lisaf

My only local hospital doesn't allow VBACs :( yet another reason I'm very very hesitant about ending up with a c-section.

I know someone who I believe had her labor slowed down by the epidural.. and one person who it sped things up for, lol. Its a bit of a crapshoot, but slowing labor is one reason I'm quite afraid of epidurals!


----------



## MissFox

Thats why i put it off for so long but any pain relief can slow it OR speed it up- if stress and tension is holding you back from progressing and relaxing will speed it up then it's good but at the same time I went from 6cm to 9 in 20 minutes right before my epi but went down to 7 and stayed there for a while.


----------



## JNA

I have heard alot of people say the epi slowed the labor process so it is an iffy call.


----------



## Soph22

I heard at my childbirth prep class that the epidural was much less likely to slow down labor as long as you wait until you're dilated between 4-7 cm. My "plan" is to hold out as long as I can- I don't have a lot of confidence in my pain tolerance though, so we'll see. 

Thanks for all of the good advice on induction ladies. Definitely makes me think more. I'll revisit my options after the growth scan Monday and then the next OB appt next week. I don't want to be induced of course, but I really don't want baby to be too big either! I was surprised how routine my doctor made it seem. She just wanted to get an induction scheduled in case I need one. seems kinda weird.


----------



## MissFox

My MW started talking induction at 38 weeks but i shrugged it off. Rosie was estimated 7lbs at 37 wees and was a little over 8 at birth. At 39 weeks we talked and we decided on 41 weeks bc of pain and baby size but then fluid was low so we bumped it up a few days.
Soph- contractions werent too horrible til 5cm or so.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

This will be my 6th labor and to tell you the truth I have no idea what to expect. In the past, I've been crying in agony for an epidural at only 2cm dilated and then in a different labor I was at a 5cm and had no idea I was in labor at all. Go figure. They are all so different, of course, you never can tell. I plan on holding out at home for as long as I possibly can this time. We'll see how long I can go.


----------



## lisaf

did your water break earlier with the more painful labors? I've heard that it gets a LOT more painful once the water breaks.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Well, my water broke at different times with all of them, lol. Or should I say, the doctor broke it at different times (having only had it break once on it's own). The most painful labor (3rd baby-when I was crying at 2cm) it did not break. I had the epi at 3 cm (bless the nurse who probably lied to the doc to say I was 3cm so I can get it) and a couple hours later I was at 4 and the doc decided to break it. I was immediately at 6 and 20 minutes later delivered.

All 3 of MY babies saw the light at 4 cm and made a run for the exit and were born 20-30 minutes later. The 2 surro pregnancies (including the twins) I got to 4cm and 5cm without even really knowing I was in real labor. I'm wondering if this baby (mine, hehe) will be the same as my other 3?


----------



## JNA

Sweet_Mama said:


> I'm wondering if this baby (mine, hehe) will be the same as my other 3?

Haha funny.Your kids like to give you a run for your money lol. I have a feeling my lo will keep me laboring a long time. My body is ready to evict her but I picture her holding on to my uterus for dear life :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

Hey- I bet if I HAD gone into labor at 38 weeks like my Dr says then I probably would have labored pretty quick since I went from 2cm to 6 in less than 4 hours but IDK. Hard to say though. I'm curious (as long as I get a VBAC) how it goes next time!


----------



## Soph22

anyone still online?

about 45 minutes ago I started getting strong contractions. They didn't see to stop though, it was more of a constant pain. It lessened a bit but constantly hurt for more than 20 minutes. I broke out into a sweat all over. It's been lessening since. Also been having sharp pains in what feels like my cervix for the last few hours. 

Is this normal? I thought contractions were supposed to be short and have time off in between. What should it feel like in between contractions? Does it still hurt, just not as much maybe? 

Not sure I'm ready for this to be it!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh, honey, they are supposed to have breaks in between for early labor... is it possible that you were having smaller contractions earlier and didn't notice? How are you doing now? I'm online for a bit...


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I am thinking if it's getting better then it's likely not labor, but sure could be a sign that you should be ready any time now. I suggest drinking a whole lot of water and lying down on your left side to see if you can get it to stop altogether. Or try a warm bath to relax you if you can. Hugs.


----------



## Soph22

Thanks! They're easing up in intensity, so it's probably not "it" That was scary for a while there. Definitely a good wake up call to make sure we're ready to go if need be though! DH is working on it right now whilst I rest up and drink water.


----------



## lisaf

shoot, lol.. that reminds me.. we're supposed to pack my bag tonight :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I'm glad you can rest right now. Drink up that water. Get some sleep if you can... you'll need it. ;-)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> shoot, lol.. that reminds me.. we're supposed to pack my bag tonight :haha:

I packed mine this week. I really had to get everything (or almost everything) done this week since I am on Spring Break. I go back to work tomorrow and then won't have a minute to think, let alone pack, etc.


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- any pains today?

Lisa- I finished packing mine yesterday. My husband also had to take apart part of the crib so he could move it into our room from the nursery. :haha: Poor guy asked me why we didn't just build it in there to begin with but I wanted to take a picture of it in the nursery.


----------



## Soph22

Not so far. I've had some tightenings of the bump, but nothing like last night. I have a growth scan this afternoon, so we'll see what they say with that.

your poor DH!:haha: I bet the picture was totally worth it though!


----------



## lisaf

lol @ your poor DH!!

We have a cradle for our bedroom... I don't think we have ROOM to assemble a crib in our room unless we took our own bed apart.

soo sleepy... I got up at 8:30am.. its about time for my 10am nap :rofl:


----------



## JNA

Im glad im not the only one who wakes up and is back in bed before noon lol

Sop22 fingers are crossed for you :hugs: Looking like you may not go overdue 

So how long are you guys planning on laboring at home?


----------



## Soph22

I thought the general rule was to wait until contractions are 4-5 min apart, lasting for 1 minute, for 1 hour. 
But my doctor just told me to call and probably head to the hospital when they're 10 min apart! Her idea is that I may be having more contractions than I actually feel. 

I'd rather be at home for as long as possible, but I certainly don't want to wait too long either! And if last night is any indication, contractions can be painful!!


----------



## MissFox

they will probably push pitocin if you go in too soon. good luck Soph


----------



## southerngal2

I agree with MissFox. They will probably push it if it is taking too long for them.


----------



## lisaf

I've also heard that the hospital environment can slow things down if you go in too early. Both being made to lie down for the monitor and just not being as relaxed as you are at home.

I think it depends on how close you live to the hospital. My hospital recommends not coming in until the contractions are regular, 3-5 minutes apart, and when you can no longer talk through the pain of the contraction.
Now if you're in pain and just want some relief, go ahead and go in! :)


----------



## Soph22

I had my growth scan today. Baby is measuring at 7lbs 13oz. I know that they're often off on the measurements by quite a bit, but hopefully he's not any bigger than that! I go in again on Friday to have my cervix checked. Hopefully things will be moving along naturally by then. 

First day of maternity leave and I'm already feeling a little stir crazy. I'm going to have to find some constructive things to do tomorrow.


----------



## lisaf

I recommend lots of naps Soph! :) I'm not that bored .. keeping busy with organizing the house, the nursery, working on those paintings etc..


----------



## luckyme225

My midwife wants me to go in when I start getting regular contractions close to 7 minutes apart. I live about an hour away during traffic hours and I dilated from 2 to a 10 in a hour last time, though I think it had something to do with getting the epidural so my body finally relaxed.

Soph- relax and sleep now because your LO could be here anytime!


----------



## JNA

I live about 45 mins from the hospital I plan to deliver
But as I said before I dont have a dr here so im just winging it
Everyone thinks im crazy but there is no way im going to have my lo 5 hours away from where I live. Im paranoid of having lo on highway for that long after birth.
Starting tomorrow im going to my family dr just for blood pressure and urine check. Maybe he can refer me somewhere but I doubt it since im 34w and there is no way I can pay for my visits (unemployed)

Anywho do I look big for 34 w
 



Attached Files:







IMG00253-20110425-2106.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

Soph- scan said Rosie was 7lbs at 37+4 and MW guessed 7.5 at 39+5 and at 40+4 she was just over 8lbs- pretty accurate for me
buttt Dr thinks she should have been born sooner (maybe she would have fit lol)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> I live about 45 mins from the hospital I plan to deliver
> But as I said before I dont have a dr here so im just winging it
> Everyone thinks im crazy but there is no way im going to have my lo 5 hours away from where I live. Im paranoid of having lo on highway for that long after birth.
> Starting tomorrow im going to my family dr just for blood pressure and urine check. Maybe he can refer me somewhere but I doubt it since im 34w and there is no way I can pay for my visits (unemployed)
> 
> Anywho do I look big for 34 w

I feel for you, hun, with the unemployed part. Although I'm technically still working, I will be unemployed just after having the baby when the school year ends. It weighs heavily on my mind that baby will only be a month old when my insurance runs out. I don't blame you for staying closer to home either. I would much rather deliver at the bigger, better hospital in Palm Springs, but I will settle for the one story, rinky-dink place 7 minutes from my house (about 50 minutes from work if I need to go from there).

Oh, and I had an u/s just before I had DD#1 and they said she was 6-6.5 pounds. She was born the next day at 7 pounds even.


----------



## bbygurl719

had a doctors appt yesterday. got to hear babys heartbeat at 176bpm and i go back may 10th for an ultrasound!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

bbygurl719 said:


> had a doctors appt yesterday. got to hear babys heartbeat at 176bpm and i go back may 10th for an ultrasound!

Awwww. Sounds great. The u/s should be fun.


----------



## southerngal2

bbygurl719 said:


> had a doctors appt yesterday. got to hear babys heartbeat at 176bpm and i go back may 10th for an ultrasound!

Ultrasounds are always exciting!
It's awesome to see the baby! :)


----------



## Soph22

aaaahhhhhh!!!! I think he's on his way!! I had my waters break this morning and am just running around the house before heading out to the hospital. 

Wish me luck!
I'm scared to death! :wacko:

but by this time tomorrow I should be a MOM!:cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

Omg Spoh! Good luck and hope you have a fast. Delivery!! You can come join me in the april mummies thread!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Soph22 said:


> aaaahhhhhh!!!! I think he's on his way!! I had my waters break this morning and am just running around the house before heading out to the hospital.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> I'm scared to death! :wacko:
> 
> but by this time tomorrow I should be a MOM!:cloud9:

OMG! Good luck with everything! I can't wait to see pictures of your LO :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

Soph22 said:


> aaaahhhhhh!!!! I think he's on his way!! I had my waters break this morning and am just running around the house before heading out to the hospital.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> I'm scared to death! :wacko:
> 
> but by this time tomorrow I should be a MOM!:cloud9:

:)

How exciting!

Hope you have a fast and easy delivery.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## luckyme225

Soph- Quick and easy labor vibes! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## AuntBug

Soph - how exciting! Good luck, I hope it all goes super smooth for you.


----------



## JNA

Good luck Sop wishing you a easy labor!


----------



## MrsK

Soph, hope you have a good and quick labor! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck Soph


----------



## lisaf

good luck Soph!!!!!


----------



## sma1588

good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Soph22 said:


> aaaahhhhhh!!!! I think he's on his way!! I had my waters break this morning and am just running around the house before heading out to the hospital.
> 
> Wish me luck!
> I'm scared to death! :wacko:
> 
> but by this time tomorrow I should be a MOM!:cloud9:

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay and good luck!! I wish you nothing but smooth sailing. Yay for babies!


----------



## lisaf

totally jealous of Soph now :dohh:
My baby is measuring big and they're starting to suggest induction or c-section :(
Measured 9lbs 5oz today :( I wish I knew labor was coming soon... they won't let me go past my due date, I'm sure of it.
Grrr.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Good luck soph.

Lisa - sorry to hear that. I don't have much advice since I have the opposite problem.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> totally jealous of Soph now :dohh:
> My baby is measuring big and they're starting to suggest induction or c-section :(
> Measured 9lbs 5oz today :( I wish I knew labor was coming soon... they won't let me go past my due date, I'm sure of it.
> Grrr.

nipple stimulation always works for me. Seriously. Make yourself comfy, get some baby oil or whatever makes your boat float, and wiggle and rub those nipples. Your contractions will be hard and may not start consistently when you stop with the stimulation, but after doing it once or twice I had the baby a day or two later every time. Try it.


----------



## lisaf

well I just did some nipple stimulation and now my tummy feels yucky like it normally does for PMS for me...
Kind of think its too much to hope for it to work that quickly/easily, lol! But hey, time will tell, right?


----------



## DarlingMe

Castor oil Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

lol, ummm thats not really considered safe by most people anymore.


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> lol, ummm thats not really considered safe by most people anymore.

Seriously? I still hear people talking about it! Midwives and a couple docs on the podcast I listen too. I wonder why?? Now I have to look it up!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, well my doula recommended against it and all the UK girls talk about how they're not supposed to use it anymore. The UK girls have said that its considered to be stressful to the baby I think?


----------



## DarlingMe

ha ha! I think that is the point! The stress causes the labor. I looked it up and it says that it higher doses it causes loose stools and diarrhea, which causes contractions. Too much diarrhea can cause dehydration. From what I googled it said it is controversial ATM but the perceived risks have not been proven. I hope something works for you because I have heard the pitocin is awful!


----------



## JNA

I think castor oil can make the baby have its first poo in the womb also.


You can try clary sage oil, sex, spicy foods, walking, epo internally
Hope this helps


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA said:


> I think castor oil can make the baby have its first poo in the womb also.
> 
> 
> You can try clary sage oil, sex, spicy foods, walking, epo internally
> Hope this helps

That was one of things that they disproved. They said there is no increased incidence of meconium. Of course that might not be the most reliable sites! I would definately talk to my doc before taking some. It is probably an old school vs new school treatment now days. :shrug: 

I didnt know the EPO worked for that? I keep hearing it. I threw mine away. I had bought some when we were trying but never started it! Not internal just regular capusles though.


----------



## lisaf

EPO I think is supposed to ripen the cervix.. not sure what kind you're supposed to get.
I'll be asking my doc what she thinks depending on how my cervix is doing today.


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> EPO I think is supposed to ripen the cervix.. not sure what kind you're supposed to get.
> I'll be asking my doc what she thinks depending on how my cervix is doing today.

Let us know what the Dr says. I've been hearing a lot about it, but I'm unsure about getting it.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- You can get EPO pretty much anywhere, even Walmart in the vitamin section. For as far along as you are I would get the higher dose pills (1000mg) since you need it to work asap.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks lucky! I just want the doctor's approval first. 
I don't think she'll see anything wrong with it, but the advice online says to ask your doc before trying herbal stuff so of course I have to ask first, lol.. I'm such a rule-follower! :)
and if my cervix is totally effaced, then it would just be a waste of time, right?


----------



## RosieCheeks

how about ginger tea? I had a friend who swore by it.


----------



## luckyme225

Yeah it always good to double check first. Every provider is different in their recommendations. If your 100% effaced it would be a waste. Good luck at your appointment, let us know how it goes~


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies- Travis Connor was born last night via emergency c section. He is 6lbs, 11oz and perfect!! I will post pictures and a birth story when I'm not relying on only my phone. It was quite scary but sooooo worth it! :cloud9:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> well I just did some nipple stimulation and now my tummy feels yucky like it normally does for PMS for me...
> Kind of think its too much to hope for it to work that quickly/easily, lol! But hey, time will tell, right?

Do it a few more times. ;-)


Soph22 said:


> Hi ladies- Travis Connor was born last night via emergency c section. He is 6lbs, 11oz and perfect!! I will post pictures and a birth story when I'm not relying on only my phone. It was quite scary but sooooo worth it! :cloud9:

Congratulations, hun! Woo-hoo for babies being born everywhere. Lisa, I believe your next. :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I'm 80% effaced and 2cm dilated! :) I'll be playing with my nipples again tonight :rofl:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> I'm 80% effaced and 2cm dilated! :) I'll be playing with my nipples again tonight :rofl:

See! I knew it! Woo-Hoo, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## JNA

COngrats Sop22!!!!


Yay for the progress Lisa have fun with the nipple play lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... I wish the nipple play was half as fun as it sounds... I look quite interesting bouncing on my birthing ball holding onto my nipples :rofl:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> lol... I wish the nipple play was half as fun as it sounds... I look quite interesting bouncing on my birthing ball holding onto my nipples :rofl:

Hahaha, I know, right. It's so not as fun as you would think... of course you can always enlist DH to help you, lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol, he does not have the patience to do it right.. he'd do 2 minutes worth then want to move on to other induction methods, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Hopefully not much longer for you Lisa. Sounds like things are progressing well!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> lol, he does not have the patience to do it right.. he'd do 2 minutes worth then want to move on to other induction methods, lol.

Well now, don't count that way out either, lmao. Try everything. I would. In fact, I will in a few more weeks, lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol... REALLY not in the mood for sex.. and after hearing the doc say she could feel the head, I'm not sure I could talk DH into it :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: lisa that's great. My DH still had sex after HE thought he felt the head (w/ his hands!)

Congrats Soph! Hope the first time out of bed goes smoothly!


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> lol... I wish the nipple play was half as fun as it sounds... I look quite interesting bouncing on my birthing ball holding onto my nipples :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats Soph22. :)
Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Soph, hope you have a quick recovery.

Good luck Lisa, hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz soph


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Amanda, let me just say I love your super cute baby bump! I wish mine were so cute, but as this is my 6th pregnancy/7th baby being delivered, I'd say there's not much chance of that, lol. If only I had been more self-confident during my first pregnancy at 20 years old to show off my bump in a bikini. Oh well, with age comes ... what ? lmao. I'd do it now in a heartbeat if I had the body left for it. Maybe for my 40th in just 18 months.:happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Hhaha sweetmama I say go for it regardless of what you thiink you look like :D
I was showing at 9 weeks with Rosie- and didn't like it at first bc I gained so much weight from birth control. I wentfrom 125lbs and size 3t to 160lbs and size 9 then when I quit BC I gained 5lbs a month for the nextv3 months! Needless to say I hated my body (I'm 5'1) but just got weighed and I'm back at the weight I was when I got prego and I'm gonna get back to pre-BC weight! Lol so next pregnancy belly is gonna be fun to document also! Curious to see how different it is since I was SO BIG with Rosie


----------



## JNA

Go for the 2 piece Sweet Mama

I've always been plus sized and I have never worn a 1 piece. My boobs and but are so big it takes away haw big my belly actually is. Well they used too, since falling pregnant my butt has vanished and my boobs seem tiny even though I have went up a bra size. 

Im actually looking forward to working out after lo arrives thanks to being on bedrest lol.


Miss Fox good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## luckyme225

4:30 here but I've given up on trying to get some sleep so figured I'd update with my appointment yesterday. Baby is measuring small but they are not worried about it because he's proportionate. I'm 1cm dilated, 70% effaced and baby is at 0 station.


----------



## JNA

Great news Lucky!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

luckyme225 said:


> 4:30 here but I've given up on trying to get some sleep so figured I'd update with my appointment yesterday. Baby is measuring small but they are not worried about it because he's proportionate. I'm 1cm dilated, 70% effaced and baby is at 0 station.

Yay for being almost there! Anytime now, eh? Small babies are just as good, no worries. Hugs to you.


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you that pic was my 9 week 2 day pic i have a 10 week 2 day pic but not as good as that one. ill be taking a 11 week 2 day pic tomorrow. i cant wait til my belly is actually hard. but i kno my bellys growing being that it was super flat before. before falling preggo i was only 100lbs even due to some issues back in 2005.. i hoping after the pregnancy i will keep atleast 10-15lbs on so i can b back to the weight i was before becoming really sick in 2005.


----------



## MissFox

:cry: MY BOOBS ARE SO LOPSIDED!! :cry:
They've always been my best feature and I'm so self conscious about them now


----------



## lisaf

:( Are you BFing MissFox?


----------



## MissFox

Yea. I'm gonna try starting each feed w/ the small one for more stimulation but it sucks bc that nipple is sore and cracked and I can only feed in one position without it hurting a lot


----------



## lisaf

bummer :( Have you considered a nipple shield?


----------



## sma1588

missfox. i totoally know what u mean with the birthcontrol and weight gain. i went through the same as they switched my BC so many times then put me on progestrone pills i went from 125 to 161 at most. im only 5'5 and now have a ton of streatch marks thanks to the weight gain .....but now that im prego i lost weight and am at 156 doesnt make since


----------



## MissFox

Thought about a nipple shield but I think tomorrow I will sterilize some bottles and try pumping. DH would like that too. 

The BC weight gain sucks! I had standard weight gain my whole pregnancy. I was happy and am now too bc I'm lighter now than at my first appt


----------



## JNA

So went to l&d bc of high blood pressure. Everything is good and im back home but there is a huge knot on my hand were they drew blood. Is this normal or do I need to head back :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG00263-20110430-2053.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

It might be ok.. did they apply pressure after removing the needle? My friend described something like that happening to her when she was in nursing school and learning to draw blood... they forgot to put pressure on and she got a huge bump that filled with blood.

I don't think you'll keep bleeding internally or anything.. maybe call the advice nurse at the hospital??


----------



## syntaxerror

Can someone explain to me the function of a nipple shield?


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- I would call and see if it's something they think you should watch or if it's something that might need to be checked out. I know my hand gets bruised/swollen sometimes when I get an IV in my hand.


----------



## JNA

Heading back to hospital they think she hit a vessle not really a big deal but since im pregnant and blood pressure is out of wack they want to keep an eye on me.

Good news I have an ob dr now :D


----------



## lisaf

glad you have an OB! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

syntaxerror said:


> Can someone explain to me the function of a nipple shield?

I want to know, too... you think I would by now, but I've never used one, so I haven't a clue.


JNA said:


> Heading back to hospital they think she hit a vessle not really a big deal but since im pregnant and blood pressure is out of wack they want to keep an eye on me.
> 
> Good news I have an ob dr now :D

Yay for having a doctor! Let us know how it goes. Nasty looking lump.


----------



## heyyady

a nipple sheild is used over your own nipple to assist LO in latching on- it's easier for them to get milk out of it and therefore they get less tired as they learn- the trick is weaning them from it relatively quickly so they don't get too used to it


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> a nipple sheild is used over your own nipple to assist LO in latching on- it's easier for them to get milk out of it and therefore they get less tired as they learn- the trick is weaning them from it relatively quickly so they don't get too used to it

Oh so you wear it while feeding at the same time? Hmmmm. Interesting. I hope I don't need one though. 


Hey.... how are the girls doing? We need an update.


----------



## heyyady

I only used the nipple shield with my tiny one, as she was having an issue latching- and we only used it for about a day and a half, just to get things going.

They are doing great <3 I am more and more in love every day! they are gaining at a wonderful rate and hopefully will be home within a week! :happydance:


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA said:


> So went to l&d bc of high blood pressure. Everything is good and im back home but there is a huge knot on my hand were they drew blood. Is this normal or do I need to head back :(

JNA that is all blood sitting under your hand. Put heat on it to increase circulation and help move the fluid around. Massaging it is good too if u can and it doesnt hurt. As another poster said they should have pushed pressure immediately when she went through the vein and she could have pushed the majority of that blood out! Anyhow, heat, light circular massage pushing everything outward. I am a nurse BTW and patients get these commonly with IV fluids that continue into a bad vein, same treatment or with bad blood draws or IV sticks. Heat and massage and a few hours you should notice some improvement!


----------



## JNA

I was told its a hematoma at the injection site. Not a big deal, but I wanted to be safe and make sure my hand wasnt going to fall off lol. It still hurts really bad and my hand and fingers are swollen but it should go away in time. Pretty sure the nurse hit my vessle and drew blood from there :wacko:

Darling I plan to put a heating pad on it once I lie down :)

It feels like Christmas knowing I have a dr again. Im so anxious for tomorrow. So sad we had to go to a family friend before anyone would consider taking me. Aparently no many pregnant women move counties while pregnant :dohh:

Heyyady the girls are beautiful you guys look great in that pic

Lisa are you gonna have that little boy or keep us waiting lol Btw whats his name?

SweetMama have you started to dilate or efface yet?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> SweetMama have you started to dilate or efface yet?

I have no idea really, but I suspect with all the crazy pressure I've had since yesterday that maybe I have. At my cervical length check they said my cervix measured 4+. That was 2 weeks ago though. My OB is convinced I'll go early, but I really need at least 12 more days at least, lol. Yes, I said 12 days. I need to get past the last day of state testing for the students and then I'm good to go. Besides, since this is the LAST TIME I will be pregnant, I am trying to enjoy it. I kind of want to get some maternity photos, but I am having a hard time validating the cost. We'll see. I have an appointment on Friday.

Lisa~Any other signs of labor since the nipple play, lol?


----------



## MissFox

COMMON LADIES! I want you to get on having your babies (hehehehe) so I can see more baby pictures!

Thanks Heyyady! They are so cute and hope they are home soon! 

Took this picture this morning after Rosie fell asleep. Her and her daddy sleeping in bed! Took it a few hours ago and she is still sleeping! If I had known she was gonna sleep for another 4 hours I would have gone back to sleep too! Oops. She only had one 2 hr nap yesterday and was CRANKY. She was up from 6:30am til 11:30a then 1:30p to 8:30pm. DH let me go to bed early though- <3 him!
 



Attached Files:







229063_214430365251050_100000522635396_804480_3291028_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JNA

MissFox that is one of the cutest pics I have ever seen
Rosies hair is getting so light

SweetMama I was just wondering how your progressing. I thing I may be effacing because every time I stand for more than 2 min I feel crazy pressure (like I have to go potty) but nothing comes lol. I want a maternity shoot too I just love the way my bump looks :blush:


----------



## syntaxerror

What is "effacing?"

Also, ladies, feel free to check around for maternity shoots -- especially on sites like ModelMayhem.com, you'll find photographers who are either established or trying to get enough material and experience for professional portfolios to start their own businesses. A lot of them will shoot for free (and give you the images) or pay you.

Another option: photography students. College or high school. We don't have much in the way of pay expectations. Then again, most of us don't have studios...I had access to one through most of college but then moved 600 miles this last semester.


----------



## JNA

Effacement is the process in which the cervix prepares for delivery. After the baby has engaged in the pelvis, it gradually drops closer to the cervix; the cervix gradually softens, shortens and becomes thinner. You may hear phrases like "ripens," or "cervical thinning" which refer to effacement.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Awwww, adorable pic, MissFox. What is she sleeping on?

JNA, I feel as if little miss here is constantly about to drop out of my crotch, lmao. I swear if she gets any lower she may as well just be here.


----------



## lisaf

hey girls!! :)

heyyady.. those girls are just so beautiful!

JNA - glad the hand thing is ok.

I don't think I'm making any progress here.. more wishful thinking than signs of real progress... occasionally getting a yucky achy PMS like feeling, but nothing that is like a contraction should be (can't time it, very very spaced out etc).
Occasionally get some sharp twinges but I don't think they are contractions either, lol... one was probably a pulled muscle when I moved wrong, one was just a sharp rib pain that was like 2 seconds long, lol.
Keep getting that buzzy feeling which I believe is baby sitting on a nerve (used to feel it all the time before baby got big enough to come up out of my pelvis).


----------



## MissFox

She is on a sleep positioner. its angled up and has 2 round things on the side to hold baby in place- they are also vented for air flow. it lets her sleep in bed with us which keeps her warm enough when its cold out and stops us from rolling onto her. also helps with keeping her in a good position on her own.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> She is on a sleep positioner. its angled up and has 2 round things on the side to hold baby in place- they are also vented for air flow. it lets her sleep in bed with us which keeps her warm enough when its cold out and stops us from rolling onto her. also helps with keeping her in a good position on her own.

Where did you get it? I want one.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

My baby things are all ready. Here it is. Please excuse the picture quality. They are taken with a cell phone. (I'm going to post this in the June thread as well)

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0190.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0191.jpg
Everything is set up in my room. I love this wall decoration.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0192.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0193.jpg
Pink Squirrel at the bottom of the tree and baby's bed waiting for her.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0187.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0189.jpg
The changing pad has already been put in the big space there. It has a pretty, soft pink cover.


----------



## luckyme225

love the wall decals!!


----------



## MissFox

I wish I could tell you where I got it! My friend gave it to me bc she loved it so much for her daughter. Ill take a picture and post it when I'm not on my phone :D maybe ut will help you figure out where to get it. 
The tag says "the first years air flow"


----------



## DarlingMe

MissFox I cant believe she is only 2 weeks!! Your profile pic is beautiful and she looks so alert and that full head of hair! Looks like she has already discovered her hands too.


----------



## MissFox

3 weeks today ;)
She LOVES her hands! She folds them and touches her hair! She even reached and touched my face this morning!she has tro have her hand out when she's eating so she can feel everything. And earlier she grabbed her lady bits too! She thought it felt weird bc I just put diaper cream on!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama- I love the wall decals! It's all so cute!


----------



## luckyme225

37 weeks today!!!! :happydance: Hoping for a Mother's Day baby!!! Come on little Liam!!


----------



## MissFox

Good luck going into labor girls!!! 
I LOVEEEE The wall decals!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> 37 weeks today!!!! :happydance: Hoping for a Mother's Day baby!!! Come on little Liam!!

A Mother's Day baby would be awesome! :)


----------



## MissFox

Kinda the best mother's day present!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

A Mother's Day baby would be cool, but then I'd technically be 3 days shy of full term and that would make my doctor right and me wrong... so I think I'll settle for at least 11 more days of baby in my tummy.

Funny here... my students keep looking at me like I'm going to shoot a baby out any second, lol. It doesn't help that I make a face every time I stand up. Honestly, it's so difficult to even stand at all now, let alone walk across the room (or campus, ugh). She is so darn low it hurts non-stop now. Sigh. I can make it 11 more days or more, right?


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, don't know sweet-mama... did you go early or late with your other singletons?
Lol @ the kids faces... my DH's face lights up every time I make a noise that sounds like I'm in pain/discomfort, lol.

I had the barest hint of pink spotting last night.. some snot-like discharge today so hopefully we're getting closer but no contractions or anything


----------



## southerngal2

I had my appointment with the Maternal Fetal Dr today.
They did a very detailed ultrasound. Even looked around in 3D.
My fluids dropped a little more but are still above 5, so no hospital!

Baby scored 100% on everything! Though she is a little small, she is very healthy!
Dr said at term she will probably be about 6lbs.
He said he felt good about everything because she passed all the tests, and was growing and moving good.

I have to back again in 2 weeks so they can check it again.
I feel a lot better about everything now.:happydance:


----------



## JNA

Thats great news SouthernGal!!!!

Lisa I got a good giggle when you said your husband gets excited when you sound like your in pain hehe

A mothers day baby would be cool in just trying to make it full term before having lo. I figured I have her on my grandmothers birthday or OH's dads bday if I go over. Kids in my family like to share bdays


----------



## lisaf

congrats southerngal!!


----------



## luckyme225

Glad it went well southerngal!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa~ Here is my delivery history:

*Baby 1*~40w6d~9.4 pounds
*Baby 2*~36w6d~7 pounds even
*Baby 3*~38w6d~8.7 pounds
*Baby 4&5* (surro-twins)~36w0d~5.5 & 5.11 pounds (not my genetics there)
*Baby 6*~34w5d~7.5 pounds (again, not my genetics and he was early due to the loss of identical twins that stopped growing with him at 13 weeks, caused pre term labor, etc-yes, that means it started as triplets, lol)

This is *Baby #7* for me (my personal baby #4). My OB, who is new to me, is convinced I'll deliver early, but so far I have not had a single reason to believe that will happen except that I'm on my feet a lot. I will be full term (37 weeks) in just 8 1/2 more days, so we'll see. 



southerngal2 said:


> I had my appointment with the Maternal Fetal Dr today.
> They did a very detailed ultrasound. Even looked around in 3D.
> My fluids dropped a little more but are still above 5, so no hospital!
> 
> Baby scored 100% on everything! Though she is a little small, she is very healthy!
> Dr said at term she will probably be about 6lbs.
> He said he felt good about everything because she passed all the tests, and was growing and moving good.
> 
> I have to back again in 2 weeks so they can check it again.
> I feel a lot better about everything now.:happydance:

Great update, hun.


----------



## southerngal2

How ya feeling lisaf?
Any contractions yet?


----------



## lisaf

not really, just some crampy-yucky tummy kind of sensations...
Just got back from the doctors.. I'm up to 3cm but not fully effaced still. Trying to be more zen about it, lol! He'll come when he comes and he'll fit or he won't... nothing I can control, you know?


----------



## JNA

3cm is good
Maybe once your in active labor you'll progress fast!


----------



## lisaf

That would be really nice. Feel kind of powerless to set off labor though, lol... if anything was going to work I figure it would have worked by now, you know?


----------



## JNA

Yeah, he's just too comfy in there
No need for you to stress trying to get labor to start. I would just be on my feet as much as possible (gravity :D) and rest up for the big day


----------



## lisaf

lol.. but being on my feet totally contradicts my love of being lazy and sitting on my butt :haha:


----------



## sma1588

oh yay lisa we should be hearing about the little guy soon then i cant wait!!


ps dont know if u all have seen my other post but just wanted to give u all a little MONEY SAVING TIP...with all the LOs on the way i figure saving money is even better.
if you have a superwalmart around i tihnk even the regular walmarts do it to (not sure) but they do a price match on any item thats in another ad as long as its the same exact same thing. the mexican markets dont put name brands on most like fruit and vegies its great. u can do it on anything in the store as long as u have the ad from the other store and the dates are current.............i saved about $50 doing this today


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies-
I thought I'd finally get around to posting my birth story and some pictures. Life has been busy since Travis arrived a little ahead of schedule last Wed! I feel like a milk machine as it seems like all I do is feed him or pump (my poor nipples!!) So this is my first opportunity.

Travis' birth story
Wed. morning I woke up at 6:30 with a little trickle running down my thigh. I hightailed it to the bathroom where it turned into a bit more. I thought maybe I was completely incontinent but knew that really it must be my waters because I couldn't control the flow at all. Well of course I go wake up DH and immediately we start getting excited/freaked. We made sure the bags were packed, I called my mom who immediately booked a flight and then I just kept waiting for contractions... and waiting, and waiting. No pains, no real contractions just some minor ones. 

I didn't want to go to the hospital too early for fear of having to be induced so I tried taking a long walk, walking the stairs, vacuuming, bouncing/swiveling on the exercise ball- nothing worked and I was still leaking. Finally I called the doctor's office around 11:30 or 12 and they said I needed to go to the hospital right away. We stopped on the way to get DH some lunch so we got there closer to 1. The nurse was not happy that I waited so long after having my water break to go in. At first they thought maybe it wasn't my water breaking, so she decided to check my cervix (dilated to only 1!) and sure enough a ton of amniotic fluid came pouring out. 

So, next came the induction with pitocin. I had heard that pitocin made contractions harder and worse. Now, I have nothing to compare it to, but after a few hours the pain was no longer bearable for me. So I caved and got an epidural around 9 pm. I was still only 1 or 1 1/2 cm dilated! The doctor said to settle in for a LONG labor. 

A few minutes after the epidural was administered and I had just started to feel the contractions less, the baby's heart rate started to slow. Out comes the oxygen and in comes the doctor. She lets me know that we'll keep an eye on things and if the oxygen and changing positions doesn't help then we'll have to revisit the option of a c section. About 3 minutes later she's back in the room because now baby's heart rate is getting really slow with every contraction. So no more choice, we're off to the OR for a c section. 

It all happened really fast, DH has to change into scrubs, I'm wheeled into the room and my epidural is now a spinal block. I'll admit that I was terrified, but that's mostly because I'm not much of a hospital or surgery person to begin with. DH was able to sit right next to me while they got our little guy out. Turns out the cord was wrapped twice around his neck. God Bless modern medicine and the opportunity for c sections!! 

Travis Connor was born at 9:40 pm and weighed 6 lbs 11 oz. He was soooo perfect! They wrapped him and brought him to me for a couple of minutes while I was still on the operating table. Then DH had to take him into the recovery room to wait for me. It took about 40 minutes, but I was pretty out of it. 

The best feeling in the world was being rolled into the recovery room and seeing my DH beaming whilst holding our adorable son and saying, "There's mommy!" We were able to have skin to skin in and try breastfeeding while in recovery. 

I'm still recovering from the surgery, but it's honestly not as bad as I thought it would be and I have the most perfect little boy because of it. 

Hope it wasn't too long! It was an amazing, overwhelming, emotional day that I'll never forget. I wish you all a safe delivery when your time comes!
 



Attached Files:







2011-04-28_18-08-40_930.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









2011-05-01_15-44-18_75.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for sharing Soph!! Its reassuring to hear that c-sections aren't always the nightmares they sound like!


----------



## JNA

He's so tiny and cute
Congratulations!


Lisa I feel you on takiing advantage of being lazy before lo gets here


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Soph! He's a cutie! Glad to hear you're recovering well!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Aw, Soph, what a gorgeous little man you have there! Congratulations to you all.


----------



## AuntBug

Soph - he's adorable. Glad to hear you're recovering well.


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats! He's adorable! :)

Lisa- Be lazy until the time comes! It seems much more enjoyable then trying to bring on labor! :)


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats again Soph!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Posted in the June thread, too, but here you go. This is me in all my exhausted glory carrying my baby OH SO LOW! Nevermind the bags under my eyes. I'm 36 weeks exactly.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/36weeks1.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/36weeks2.jpg


----------



## southerngal2

Great bump pic Sweet_Mama! :)

I'm about the same size as you are. I'm a week behind you.


----------



## luckyme225

Blah, I want a bloody show or something that might mean I'll get my Mother's Day baby. I have three days to convince him it's much better on the outside where he can have unlimited yummy boob milk. I'm doing OK with the fact I haven't gone yet. Hubby's FMLA paperwork hasn't gone through yet and I know every extra day in there they get better at keeping there temperature and feeding. Trying to find patience. I can't go off and online shop to pass the time now that I'm not getting paid anymore, boo.

sweetmama- cute bump


----------



## southerngal2

Hang in there luckyme225!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I feel the same way, luckyme... and I'm a week behind you, lol.

Anyone heard from Lisa?


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama said:


> I feel the same way, luckyme... and I'm a week behind you, lol.
> 
> Anyone heard from Lisa?

Saw her over on the Third Trimester board.
Still no labor. :(

Let all throw some labor dust her way!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls! :hugs:
I'm having a super cranky day here :( 

I just want to know that he's going to come on his own and letting me know WHEN that will happen would be nice too, lol.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- hope your little guy decides to be here in time for Mother's Day. :hugs: Waiting is NOT fun. At least your cervix is favorable so hopefully that will help for a quicker labor.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh Lisa, I know how much being overdue sucks. I was 6 days overdue with my first, but am so happy nobody ever tried to make me go through an induction. I am only 5'2" so they very well could have made that an argument with him being so big. In the end, it's not how big you are on the outside, lol. My son was 6 days late, weighing 9 pounds, 4 ounces, and came out in only 3 pushes. No problem. I hope things are just as easy for you.


----------



## JNA

Lisa:Sorry no labor yet. But at least you get more time to rest and prepare for baby:flower:

SweetMama Great bump pic :thumbup:


Had my 1st appointment with new dr. Got so free goodies and a cervix check. 100% effaced but not dialated yet :wacko:. I have gained 40 pounds in 35 weeks :dohh:

Bad news they can no longer see me at that facility BUT I will be seen at the high risk clinic of Duke Hospital (where I plan to deliver) :happydance: Baby feels a little big but wont have a u/s till Monday :happydance:

Im so happy to have a dr again lol.


----------



## lisaf

yay!! Glad you have a doctor!! Totally jealous that you're 100% effaced though :haha: so not fair! ;)


----------



## southerngal2

I don't know about effacement.:shrug:
My Dr just tells me "long and closed"
So I guess nothing yet. :shrug:


----------



## JNA

Effacement is how shot you cervix becomes close to labor. I'm confused because I have barely had a show and im already 100% :shrug:
Maybe I missed something or the lady was mistaken lol


----------



## southerngal2

So I just found out that my SIL forgot to mail out my shower invitations!
My shower is on the 14th!

That doesn't give anyone time to plan to come! :(

She made such a big deal about the cake and decorations and everything and then forgot to invite people!

I'm so upset!


----------



## MissFox

Oh. No!!! I was told by one MW I was long and closed when the other said 1cm and 50%. You can thin and now have a show. Every body is different. I dialated to 3 and was still 70%. I didn't make it to 100 until about 6cm and still had a lip that hadn't finished effacing


----------



## RosieCheeks

You guys are just too quick for me...lol

Lisa - sending you some labor vibes!

Sweet - great bump pic. I wish mine looked like that!

Soph - Congrats on the birth of Travis! He is a beauty.

JNA - Yay on being 100% effaced!

At my last 2 check-ups I have been 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced so I hope she doesn't make me wait till her due date. I am tired already and I need some sleep!


----------



## southerngal2

I'm just hoping I don't go so overdue like I did with my other two!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well my doc said I was 80% one week then the next said I was 50% :rofl: When I asked her why it would go down, she admitted that its a rough estimate, lol.


----------



## Mother of 4

JNA said:


> Effacement is how shot you cervix becomes close to labor. I'm confused because I have barely had a show and im already 100% :shrug:
> Maybe I missed something or the lady was mistaken lol

I only had a show with 3 out of my 4 kids :thumbup: You might never get one.


----------



## Mother of 4

lisaf said:


> lol.. well my doc said I was 80% one week then the next said I was 50% :rofl: When I asked her why it would go down, she admitted that its a rough estimate, lol.

I hope things get going for you soon. I too was told I was 50% effaced then the next week by a different dr he said long and thick.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> I don't know about effacement.:shrug:
> My Dr just tells me "long and closed"
> So I guess nothing yet. :shrug:

The long part means no effacement, or very little. Effacement is when your cervix shortens. Dilation is when it opens up. 

I have never, ever had a "show" of anything, just liquidy discharge increasing the closer I get.



southerngal2 said:


> So I just found out that my SIL forgot to mail out my shower invitations!
> My shower is on the 14th!
> 
> That doesn't give anyone time to plan to come! :(
> 
> She made such a big deal about the cake and decorations and everything and then forgot to invite people!
> 
> I'm so upset!

OH, honey, I'm sorry. Can she call everyone then? She should call/email as many as she can and let them know the official invite is on the way that way they get at least a couple extra days to plan.

AFM~ I had my OB appmt today... except they apparently didn't tell me my appmt was with the nurse instead. I was upset because I had so many questions for my OB regarding a birth plan and hospital stuff. Sigh. The nurse was nice though and answered my questions and told me how my OB is with things, which was very reassuring. 

Baby is perfect with a h/r of 147. I measure exactly perfect at 36 weeks. I've gained 30 pounds in 36 weeks, my best record yet, lol. I usually gain around 50 the whole pregnancy. They don't even do internal exams until week 39 unless there are signs of labor, which there are not. I'm cool with that.

The problem started when the receptionist told me that my OB would NOT be on call for any weekend this entire month! That's from about 2pm on Friday through Monday morning. So, for about 40% of the time from now until my due date, my OB is technically UNavailable for delivery. Really? REALLY? I was already stressed about delivering at a tiny hospital, but felt good about my OB supporting my decisions in labor/birth, etc. Now I may just get some dillweed doctor I have never met that may or may not go against what I want and I'll never know until that time comes. Do you have any idea how much that kills the planner in me that has to know EVERYTHING about what will happen? Sigh....


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Sweet_Mama.

Sorry about your Dr.
That's just crazy!


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- glad you got a doctor

Sweetmama- I know it sucks not knowing who will deliver your baby :hugs:

I was 1cm and 70% effaced at my 36 week appt, hoping to not go backwards when I have my 38 week appt. I would be devastated lol.


----------



## lisaf

southerngal - UGH, she needs to get on the phone with everyone ASAP.. I had a crappy showing at my bridal shower because my MIL decided to throw me one 3 days before the event :dohh: She did all the invites by phone and still got a few people to show up.
Make sure she tells people where you are registered when she calls too.. you don't want to end up with the semi-disaster I did!

SweetMama - I have no guarantee that I'll get my doctor at all.. they rotate duties with the other doctors in the group so they made me have an appointment with all of them so it wouldn't be a stranger down there. Not sure what your concerns are with your birth plan, but write it down as a plan and present it to the nurses... they'll be the ones with you most of the time. I've been told they're good at respecting the mother's wishes at my hospital.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Thanks, Lisa, but I've heard the opposite of my hospital. The nurses themselves (on a little tour) told me what "will happen" which did not make me happy. I want a hep-lock, not an IV that chains me down. I'll be drinking water, thank you. I also do NOT want constant monitoring of the baby (again, not stuck in bed). All that could change if I ask for an epidural, of course, but that is how I want to begin. I also plan on staying home as long as I can before going in.


----------



## JNA

SweetMama: Sorry you may not be able to deliver with the ob you planned 

Missfox/Lisa/Motherof4 I had no clue effacement was a guesstamite now I dont feel so close to labor :(

But I have had increase in cm so hopefuly thats a sign :shrug:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Labor dust for all you full term ladies :flower:


----------



## lisaf

SweetMama - if they insist on keeping you on the monitor a long time, you might want to find out if they have a portable one. At my hospital, they will let you be on the monitor itermittently, but if you go on the portable one then you're on it full-time :dohh:

Also, my hospital has to put in an IV line, but they don't have to hook anything up until its necessary. I don't want the fluids either but I'm sure they'll want to at least put in a saline drip etc.. UGH

Maybe talk to your doctor about your worries and ask for the best way for your wishes to be honored if your doctor isn't available?


----------



## luckyme225

sweetmama- That is how my first labor went. They hooked me up right away to pitocin and an IV. I hated being stuck in bed. That's why i went the midwife route this time and I'm delivering at a very midwife friendly hospital. I've already been told that they wont be making me get an IV unless I ask for an epidural and that I can walk, get in the tub, bounce on the ball or do whatever makes me comfortable. Just remember they cant make you do anything you don't want to do. :hugs:


----------



## JNA

Anyone still shooting for natural birth?

I dont want a drip bc that would mean laboring in the bathroom for me. My bladder is so weak atm. It's gotten to the point that if I stand I have to go potty.


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I just had some spotting... I was super tired and decided to go to bed now even though its 8pm... then I went to the bathroom, had a lot of spotting and now I'm too excited to go to bed :dohh:


----------



## sma1588

this could be it lisa i would be to excited to sleep to. hopefully u dont have long labor but u might just get a mothers day gift!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

my body is probably telling me to get my sleep now in order to store up energy! :) I'll try to go to bed in a bit


----------



## bbygurl719

even though i have a long way to go for labor i plan on doing all natural birth. i have always wanted to do it and no one thinks i can (my family) besides my mom. SO IM JUST GOING TO HAVE TO PROVE THEM WRONG LOL


----------



## RosieCheeks

Oh Lisa, I hopw its the start for you! How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Hope you got some sleep and that this is the start of things!


----------



## MissFox

Oooo hope this is it for you!! My hospital had portable monitors and I had to have fluids since I was being induced. Stand your ground though ladies! I was able to walk and get in the tub and everything while wearing monitors.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh, believe me, I am not a good patient if they try to tell me what to do. I can be a real bitch when need be. I'm not worried, I'd just rather not need to be surly (or any surlier than a laboring woman normally is, lol).

Lisa~thinking about you this morning. If you want a contact buddy to update for you just message me your cell number since we are both semi-near each other (at least it's the same time zone).


----------



## lisaf

Thanks sweet-mama.. I may have to take you up on that, lol! :) 
no sign of contractions.. still spotting though and now its starting to look mucus-y too so that made me feel better too.. (was starting to worry a little bit about the blood not being a good thing, you know?)


----------



## sma1588

i got my doppler today and im soooo excited. i already listend to LO and it loves to kick the doppler everytime its on there. it does it to the doctors too lol.......we get to c baby in 4 days and hopefully find out the sex...I CANT WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ooooh, exciting! :) Are you hoping for one sex over the other? Do you have a strong feeling that its a boy or a girl?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Aw, I always wanted one of those. Enjoy.

PS... Lisa... Don't worry. You really can't be pregnant forever. Hugs.


----------



## sma1588

i love having it but LO likes to let me listen for a second then bounce away. it had hiccups a min ago it was to cute, ive never heard those before.
i have had a feeling its a girl from the day i found out i was preg although i do at times think its a boy but not as much as i still think girl....


well happy mothers day early ladies i hope u all have a great day


----------



## lisaf

happy mothers day girls!! Really hoping I get to BE a mother on mothers day :dohh:

(though I'd feel a little bad for my doula if her mothers day is spent on my labor, lol... but thats what I paid her for so oh well if it happens!)

still no contractions... still spotting.. SIGH


----------



## southerngal2

Happy Mother's Day! :)

Lisa- I so hope LO decides to surprise you today!


----------



## luckyme225

Aw Lisa :hugs: I've been hoping for a Mother's Day baby since getting pregnant, no signs here though! BOO.

Happy Mother's Day ladies.


----------



## MissFox

Happy Mothers Day!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Happy Mother's Day to all!

I had some red bleeding last night. Not enough to freak out, but enough so that I wiped full of it every time I went potty. Still there this morning, but a bit lighter. Tons of pressure. Contractions until 3 am then I finally fell asleep. I'd feel really awful if I deliver before Lisa. Thinking of you today, Lisa. You have my number.


----------



## lisaf

well we're heading to the hospital since I might be leaking amniotic fluid...
Basically I went to the bathroom, the bleeding was almost gone (whew) but when I pushed, it felt like I peed a little out of my vagina.. lol..
Anyway, with the bleeding having been so watery, we just want to get checked to be sure.

Of course they'll admit me if it is amniotic fluid and I'll get put on antibiotics and they'll start to push pitocin on me... so I'm sort of hoping its not (though if it was, then we could get this show on the road I guess).

Lol.. feel free to deliver whenever you want Sweet Mama! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Yay for heading to the hospital, Lisa. Don't forget my number. Good luck.


afm, it all stopped? BUT... I checked my cervix and if I could get three fingers up there then I bet I could get them all in... weird feeling. I think it's still long though.


----------



## Soph22

Good luck Lisa and Sweet Mama!

Happy Mothers' Day to all the moms and moms-to-be!


----------



## MissFox

Hope this is it for you girls!!!


----------



## lisaf

well I'm back home! No amniotic fluids present so I got released :) Actually quite happy about that, lol!
I am having contractions but not very regularly. I'm still only 3cm dilated, 70% effaced etc..
Bleeding is normal levels too so it was worth going in just to get reassured on all those fronts!

SweetMama - I tried to check my cervix the other day and couldn't even get to it, lol.. everything was just so squished/tight down there :dohh:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa, I'm glad they didn't just try to keep you and push pitocin. It will be soon.

You know, after the SIX (6) babies I've had, it's not so all tight and squished up in there, lmao, so I guess mine was a bit easier to get to.


----------



## lisaf

:rofl:


----------



## JNA

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY :flower:

Glad they didnt try to keep you at the hospital LisaF! Hows the relaxing and being lazy been going?

SweetMama :rofl: I guess 6 kids can make checking your cervix easy :dohh:

Im scared to stick anything up there. When I got my cervix checked the other day it actually hurt. For some reason I thought it would be a gentle process (for pete sake theres a baby up there) 

No contractions over here but some crampyness (sign of cervix ripening :happydance:)

Ordering Clary Sage right now I refuse to reach 41 weeks pregnant lol


----------



## lisaf

lol.. this cervical check hurt the WORST of them all...nurse had short fingers and it felt like she shoved her whole HAND up there :dohh:

not too lazy here.. having a few contractions but not bothering to time them, lol... DH dragged my lazy butt on a walk which KILLED my back.. had a few contractions while on the walk which is good I guess?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

The only thing I can think about at the moment is how much I want some Mango Habanero Hot Wings from Buffalo Wings and Things.... Mmmmm... and yes, I can eat them and be totally okay, no heartburn, nothing. I really, REALLY want some. 

I had a nap, mostly. I've decided I'm not going to work tomorrow, but will call my doc and ask if I can come by and be checked in the morning (assuming nothing happens tonight).


----------



## luckyme225

I can't find my cervix either Lisa. Which is strange because I checked daily during TTC and could always find it even when it was very high. 

I'm having contractions but i don't imagine I will be having my Mother's Day baby. I'm sure it's just contractions left over from doing some nipple stimulation earlier today.

My husband is too cute, he bought a portable table for my laptop so i can sit on my ball comfortably while watching TV and being online. He also got me a bag of caramel kisses and we had Mongolian for dinner. So even though no baby it was still a nice day.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

That sounds like a lovely day. Yeah, the nipple stimulation would always peter out for me but then pick up a day or two later with labor. I never had a birthing ball though.

So... should I WANT to be in labor now? It seems my body is making those preparations, but I have not done anything to help it along. Should I? Opinions please?


----------



## lisaf

totally jealous of your computer desk/table, lol!! :)

SweetMama --- not sure what to say.. it all depends on if she's ready or not, right? You're almost 37 weeks which is almost full-term.. you're having a girl, right? Aren't they more likely to be ready early than boys?
I know that I wasn't ready to have this guy early so I wouldn't have encouraged labor early.. but if it happens, it happens, right?


----------



## luckyme225

sweetmama- I agree with Lisa, at this point if it happens, it happens. Probably means LO was ready to come. I would probably wait until your 37 weeks to encourage it though, just in case.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. baby HATES these contractions.. between them he kicks up a storm :rofl:


----------



## luckyme225

Mines been pretty quiet through my contractions. Could be because he's in a sleep induced coma from the big dinner/ dessert I had. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... 
Well I just had a pretty icky contraction a few minutes ago.. I was whining and moaning out loud. DH calls out from his office 'can you keep it down out there'.. .totally as a joke, which I happen to find funny, but apparently not during a contraction because telling DH to F off made the contraction worse :dohh: :haha:


----------



## JNA

Lucky sounds like you had a wonderful Mothers Day

Lisa if my nurse has small hand/ short fingers I will ask for another one lol I want to be as comfy as possible while in hospital

SweetMama I know how you feel about wanting or not wanting to be in labor. If lo want to come early by herself then good if shes ready. But im kicking Kaliyah out 40.3 lol

Had a big dinner with my baby sis and still eating a chocolate lava cake from dominos (btw its 10 pm here) Have dr appointment at 2 tomorrow and the office is across the street from Dunkin Donuts!!!


----------



## JNA

JNA said:


> Lucky sounds like you had a wonderful Mothers Day
> 
> Lisa if my nurse has small hand/ short fingers I will ask for another one lol I want to be as comfy as possible while in hospital
> 
> SweetMama I know how you feel about wanting or not wanting to be in labor. If lo want to come early by herself then good if shes ready. But im kicking Kaliyah out 40.3 lol
> Just reading about those wings gave me heartburn.
> 
> Had a big dinner with my baby sis and still eating a chocolate lava cake from dominos (btw its 10 pm here) Have dr appointment at 2 tomorrow and the office is across the street from Dunkin Donuts!!!

,


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> lol.. baby HATES these contractions.. between them he kicks up a storm :rofl:

Haha, mine does the same thing.


lisaf said:


> lol...
> Well I just had a pretty icky contraction a few minutes ago.. I was whining and moaning out loud. DH calls out from his office 'can you keep it down out there'.. .totally as a joke, which I happen to find funny, but apparently not during a contraction because telling DH to F off made the contraction worse :dohh: :haha:

Now telling DH to F off is FUNNY! That has to be a sign of true labor, right.:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

lol... its either a sign of true labor, or the sign of a DH who needs to F off :rofl:
I banned him from talking during contractions last night... anything that made me laugh made it worse, lol :)

I'm up early here (5am) having real contractions that I couldn't sleep through. Averaging every 4 minutes or so at the moment.. 30-60 seconds long etc .. I know I can still talk through them since I can swear :rofl:
starting to re-think this whole natural childbirth thing :haha: Well, not really, I still want to try but every time I'm in the middle of a contraction I'm thinking 'forget this!'.


----------



## RosieCheeks

good luck lisa! hopefully today is the day for you!


----------



## southerngal2

Good luck Lisa! How long have you been having them?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for contractions!!!!:baby:

hope everyone had a fab moms day!!!!:flower:


----------



## lisaf

well I was contracting last night but about every 10-12 minutes so we went to bed.. kept waking up occasionally with some pain or to go pee. Gave up on sleep at 4:30am... now its 6:45..


----------



## southerngal2

Sounds like today is the day then! :)

A late Mother's Day gift! ;)


----------



## Mother of 4

Just peeking in and wishing you the best Lisa and hopefully it's the start of things for you :flower:


----------



## luckyme225

Yay Lisa! Mine tampered off at around 4 so i was able to get some sleep between 4-7. I just got up and they seem to have went away. I'm somewhat happy about it because I was crying last night that I would have NO energy to push since all I wanted to do was not vomit and sleep. That is so exciting that they are 4 minutes apart! Hopefully you'll be meeting your baby today. :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

WooHoooo! Sounds like its time! Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## sma1588

yay lisa, i hope everything goes good for you and your little man.


----------



## JNA

Good luck Lisa :flower:


Heading to my appointment which is across the street for the donut shop :happydance:

I dont know whats more exciting lol


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Yay for labor, Lisa!

JNA, update us after your donut run, lol.

AFM~ I am about to call the doctor to have him check me. I stayed home from work today and although I am not having contractions at the moment, I do still have red bleeding on occasion and I feel like my vagina will fall out at any moment. I'll update later.


----------



## luckyme225

Hope your appointment goes well JNA & sweetmama.


----------



## southerngal2

I want a donut now! :)

Sweet_Mama- Hope the apt. goes well.

Lisa- Keep us updated!


----------



## southerngal2

How's it going Lisa?
Those contractions getting stronger?


----------



## lisaf

Sweet mama - I've had that 'vagina falling out' feeling for weeks :haha: Glad i'm not the only one to feel that! :)

Contractions getting pretty regular, about 4:45 minutes apart.. lasting at least a minute (had one super long one).
Doula was a big help over the phone, she'll be here soon but has to feed her kids lunch first, lol. She helped me realize I was letting the contractions totally take over and was just keeping my head above water instead of using the techniques to cope like deep slower breaths etc..

So afraid to go in and get another painful cervical check. Even more afraid to go through that only to hear I'm still a 3 :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

Hang in there Lisa!

I'm glad your doula was helpful.


----------



## luckyme225

You can do it Lisa!! Glad your doula is helping to make it more manageable. What is the guidelines anyways for contractions and going to the hospital? I totally forgot haha.


----------



## lisaf

umm, either 3-5 minutes apart and unable to talk through them... 
or the 5-1-1 rule.. 5 contractions in 1 hour lasting 1 minute each (I think thats what it stands for)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

It all stopped so I didn't go in. Baaaaah.


----------



## JNA

Yay Lisa be strong

SweetMama sorry the action stopped

Got a big surprise today. My new dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY are doing. I looked and her like she was crazy and said im having a girl. According to my last scan there were boy parts on the screen and they assumed I knew I was having a boy. Sinc it was an emergency scan I couldnt look at the screen while they were doing it. Getting re-scaned tomorrow if baby isnt to squished to show us its parts.


----------



## luckyme225

wow that is a surprise!!


----------



## JNA

Im a tad bit upset bc they should have better communication with me with me during my trip to labor and delivery last month. I know it was early am but crap I only have girl clothes lol


----------



## southerngal2

wow what a surprise!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA, that's just crazy!

afm~ I went in. Contracting every 3-5 minutes consistently, but at first was not dilated on the inside (just on the outside?) and then only to a fingertip so they sent me home. I am still contracting and feel worse now than when I went in. Going to have a bath and go to bed.


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA said:


> Yay Lisa be strong
> 
> SweetMama sorry the action stopped
> 
> Got a big surprise today. My new dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY are doing. I looked and her like she was crazy and said im having a girl. According to my last scan there were boy parts on the screen and they assumed I knew I was having a boy. Sinc it was an emergency scan I couldnt look at the screen while they were doing it. Getting re-scaned tomorrow if baby isnt to squished to show us its parts.

JNA I work with a girl who had this happen! A week before her shower and only a couple weeks before her birth she found out she was having a boy, not a girl. She said it was so hard b/c she had already fallen in love with a little girl and bought all these outfits and decorated the nursery, etc. Of course she loves her son, but she said it was very hard readjusting at the time. I hope you get a more definate answer tomorrow!!


----------



## DarlingMe

Hope you are holding your LO by now Lisa!


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa- Hope you are holding your baby in your arms by now! :)

How are you feeling Sweet_Mama?


----------



## JNA

Either way imgoing to love my child. I just have to get excited about a boy now or who knows :shrug: Next time im staying team yellow to avoid this stress. Cant count on man made technology for nothing lol :wacko:

SweetMama hope all is well :flower:

Lisa cant wait to see pics of lo and hear that you are doing well :hugs:

DarlingMe Congrats your in the double digits only 99 more days :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- hope you've had your LO!!

sweetmama- hope your feeling better, full term tomorrow for you, yay!!


Last night I got some sleep since I didn't have anymore contractions. It was nice to get 8 hours of sleep, even if it was broken up.


----------



## JNA

[/QUOTE]Last night I got some sleep since I didn't have anymore contractions. It was nice to get 8 hours of sleep, even if it was broken up.[/QUOTE]

Im glad you got some sleep :flower:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

No update from Lisa, huh? She does have my cell number. I hope she's doing alright and holding her baby by now, or close to it.

AFM~ sleep was elusive last night. I am all achy and uncomfortable this morning. I don't seem to be contracting much, but man do I feel pressure when I stand up, ugh. More wait and see, right.


----------



## blessedmomma

jna- that happened to me with my 4th baby. was told he was a girl at his first sono. his placenta was low though so they had to do extra sonos til it moved up. found out she was a boy! we had lots of boy stuff from our first son and hadnt bought any girl stuff yet but it was a shift thinking he was a girl to a boy. im glad i didnt have a bunch of stuff to take back, what a headache that must be. mine went from a jessa to a jaxon...

also had taken one of those home pee tests that are sposed to give the sex. it came back girl too before sono at 14 weeks. i wont spend money on those again...:dohh:


----------



## MissFox

So crazy JNA! Hope u all get rest! 
Hope you have your LO Lisa! And if so hope it went smoothly! 
Blessed- how are you doing?

Hand expressed 3oz this morning since Rosie was a sleepy head. Her daddy got to feed her for the first time!


----------



## bbygurl719

Scan went good!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00101.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









Img_00102.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsK

Had my gender/anomalies scan today, and we're team blue! Everything checked out fine, and he's measuring 1.5 weeks ahead (due Oct. 1st instead of the 11th). 

It was such a shock for DH and me, since we were both convinced it was a girl ;-) So much for a mother's intuition! Baking soda test and ring test both said girl, too.. lol.. so we've successfully disproved both ;-)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Amanda and MrsK those are some lovely scans. Lovely babies! 

WHERE IS LISA? I am starting to get worried now. I hope all is well and she is just resting up with her new baby by now. 

JNA... how was today's scan. I've been thinking about you all day.


----------



## sma1588

my ultrasound is 2morrow and if baby is good we should find out the sex. im sooooo excited i cant wait, i just wanna stay up all night untill then...but then again i just wanna sleep from now untill 11am so i can get up and go straight there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Great scan ladies.

Last I heard Lisa was ready to push (3pm) so baby boy should be here. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm getting tightenings again, yay!


----------



## JNA

Good news its Definitely a GIRL in there. We had an in depth growth scan today that lasted 1h1/2. Lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead and is really low. I was told I was 100% effaced last week and during scan to see head they were trying to look through my pelvic bone which hurt like hell. Everything looks good and was told I can do anything I want to start labor. 
They are guessing baby is 7 pounds but couldnt get a full view of head (bc so low) and say they would add a 1/2 pound or so :wacko:

Great scans ladies :flower:

MissFox so awesome dad got to feed Rosie for the first time :thumbup:

Im ready to have this baby what should I do minus nipple stimulation (boobies are sore :cry:)

SweetMama thanx for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

great scan pics ladies!:baby:

yay for finding out gender mrsk:happydance:

hope baby behaves and you can see gender sma:flower:

missfox- yay for daddy getting to feed that angel! its busy around here. cant wait til my girls are finished with school. im gonna start sleeping in when they are:sleep: have to get up at 7 right now but when they are out im hoping for 8-830. nathon is sleeping from about 6-7pm til i get up. thats 7 weekdays and 8-830 weekends. he only wakes up twice a night to eat so im getting good sleep thankfully:thumbup:

yay lisa- i bet your exhausted, but so in love...:cloud9:

i dont have much time to post but trying to stay caught ujp with reading when i can. hope everyone and babies are doing well:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

jna- rub the webbing between your thumb and forefinger. could also look up on google more acupressure spots to rub and start contractions. worked a couple times for me. :flower:


----------



## JNA

Blessed you need to post more pics of Nathon! I dont want to be creepy but I look seeing baby pics

MissFox does Rosie have any pics to show off lol

Any tips for future bfeeders?


----------



## lisaf

Was at 6 cm -2 station and 90% effaced when we checked into the hospital yesterday at 7:30pm. By 6:30 am I was 7 cm -1 station and 100% effaced. They talked me into pitocin which made my contractions harder and faster as they turned it up. I just couldn't take it anymore and when they told me I hadn't made any progress despite being in tears , shaking, and throwing up through contractions ... I had to give in and get some pain relief. After napping through contractions for 30 mins I still hadn't made any progress and had to get an epidural. That got me some sleep and by 2:30pm I was 100% effaced, 0 station and fully dilated. I started pushing at 3 pm
Baby was born at 4:04pm. He is 9lbs 15ozs and 22 inches long. No name yet. He is in the NICU because he had a partially collapsed lung. He is doing great and pinked up nicely so he hasn't needed treatment at all but his ex-rays don't show improvement yet so they are keeping him there for now. :(. I've started pumping to get my supply going etc... He's amazing though. So gorgeous.

I had one long 1st degree tear.


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Lisa! Hope his lung gets fixed! And hope you have a speedy recovery!!

JNA- mostly update from my phone since we don't have internet except when at my moms but ill try to post more as soon as I am on a computer

Blessed- so happy to hear things are going well!


----------



## JNA

CONGRATULATIONS Lisa

I will pray that you both have a speedy recovery. Glad to hear your milk can in too :hugs:

Good luck with finding a name. Wishing you lots of cuddles and rest to come :flower:


----------



## sma1588

congrats lisa, wow u had a big boy in there....hope u guys both have a quick recovery cant wait to c those pictures. ive been waiting so long lol


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> Any tips for future bfeeders?

Yes, just don't give up. It's not always naturally easy for everyone. I had a very difficult time and no support or anyone to ask questions of my first time. I had no idea it would be so difficult so I quit. The 2nd time I read everything I could get my hands on. Now there are also youtube videos that are very helpful to watch. Keep experienced friends on hand to ask questions of and definitely ask to speak with the lactation consultant at the hospital while you're there. They will check to see if baby's latch is good and give you advice. Good luck. I can't wait to nurse my baby.

Oh, and thank goodness you still have a girl in there. Silly u/s people. I bet you're relieved.



lisaf said:


> Was at 6 cm -2 station and 90% effaced when we checked into the hospital yesterday at 7:30pm. By 6:30 am I was 7 cm -1 station and 100% effaced. They talked me into pitocin which made my contractions harder and faster as they turned it up. I just couldn't take it anymore and when they told me I hadn't made any progress despite being in tears , shaking, and throwing up through contractions ... I had to give in and get some pain relief. After napping through contractions for 30 mins I still hadn't made any progress and had to get an epidural. That got me some sleep and by 2:30pm I was 100% effaced, 0 station and fully dilated. I started pushing at 3 pm
> Baby was born at 4:04pm. He is 9lbs 15ozs and 22 inches long. No name yet. He is in the NICU because he had a partially collapsed lung. He is doing great and pinked up nicely so he hasn't needed treatment at all but his ex-rays don't show improvement yet so they are keeping him there for now. :(. I've started pumping to get my supply going etc... He's amazing though. So gorgeous.
> 
> I had one long 1st degree tear.

Oh, Lisa, congratulations my friend. I bet he's perfect! You win though.... my first was only 9 pounds 4 ounces (never thought I'd say only, lol). Rest up. One tear for such a large baby is not too bad. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz lisa. i was in a rush last night to post the pics i go back june 7th for another ultrasound due to placenta previa.


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats Lisa! :) 
Can't wait to see pics!

Great scan pics ladies! I'm glad everyone is doing ok.


----------



## blessedmomma

here is our nathon


----------



## blessedmomma

and our other babies...
alyana

felicia

peyton and jaxon


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa- Already told you this but congrats!!! So happy for you.

Blessed- cute kids!!


----------



## southerngal2

blessedmomma- you have beautiful children!


----------



## southerngal2

Alexandra


Jordyn


After seeing blessedmomma's pics, I thought I'd share my own.

These are my two beautiful daughters.


----------



## luckyme225

They're beautiful southerngal


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Cute kids everyone. I'll try to post some later.

So, last night I tried walking Walmart for about 90 minutes, came home and did some nipple stuff, then attacked DH in bed... and nothing. Whatever, lol. I wish I had not gone into L&D and just went in to work because now DH doesn't want me going back to work for fear I'll go into labor there (which is an hour from the hospital). Sigh... guess I'll just have to wait the normal amount of time like everyone else.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Congrats Lisa! Wow, thats a big baby.


----------



## MissFox

BEAUTIFUL children!!!


----------



## MrsK

Congrats, Lisa! Hope your little man gets to come home soon :)


----------



## sma1588

i was right were having a girl. just found out a few mins ago!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyme225

sweetmama- I did nipple stimulation on Sunday and kept with it all day and in the end all i ended up with is two days of sore nipples. :dohh:

sma- congrats on team pink


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats sma1588! :)


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> sweetmama- I did nipple stimulation on Sunday and kept with it all day and in the end all i ended up with is two days of sore nipples. :dohh:


:haha:

I'm not even sure if I'd know how to do it right. :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies im so very excited to be on team pink....so many cute things for little girls and i hope OH and our little girl are very close


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal- your girls are absolutely gorgeous!:thumbup:

sma congrats!:pink:


----------



## MrsK

congrats, sma!!


----------



## JNA

sma Congrats on team :pink:
 
Lucky any signs of labor. Are you still trying to induce or just relaxing?

Lovely pictures of the children :flower:

Blessed I booked an appointment with an acupressurist Wed at 1pm :happydance: I hope it works. How long (if it works) does it take to induce labor?


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- I'm just going with the flow now. I tried everything under the sun on Sunday so obviously baby isn't ready just yet. Hopefully he will decide to come on his own soon though. I've been having lots of tightenings in my back tonight so we shall see. Are you having any signs of impending labor?


----------



## JNA

No just some cramps here and there nothing worse than af. And lots of cm but I dont know if thats a sign that labor is coming or what. 

Thinking about getting a sweep Monday but not sure if im up for the pain lol.

Have dr said your dilated or effaced at all?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I want my baby, waaaah... yeah, I'm whining about it. Hmph. Last night I walked for almost 2 hours, had sex, did nipple stims.... ugh... today I walked all up and down the mall and had SPICY habanero wings for lunch then proceeded to clean my house for a few hours.

All that and not much to show for it. I am achey, tried, and crabby... but not in labor. I suck. Waaaaah. Anyway... I'm ready, I just wish Maggie was.


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- They said 2 weeks ago that I was 1cm dilated, 70% effaced and baby was at 0 station. I'll get checked again on Friday, so hoping I've made progress from 2 weeks ago. Do you get checked again on Monday?

Sweetmama- I know the feeling, I gave up though. I tried everything except castor oil and it just left me exhausted and with no baby. The only thing I'll keep doing is walking but that's only because I've been indulging in so many sweets.


----------



## JNA

Lucky hope you show signs of progress on Fri!

SweetMama I WANT MY BABY HERE NOW TOO!!!!! lol Maybe all that hard work will kick in once your ready to go to bed lol

I am getting checked on Monday and im praying for progress. Im gonna swim and walk as much as possible. Cant have sex and nipples hurt so idk what else to try


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Lisa! Hope yup both come home soon.

Sma - welcome to team :pink:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I'm up at 4 am... sigh... maybe I'll be able to get back to sleep... contractions are sporadic, but enough to keep me awake. Great, huh.


----------



## MissFox

JNA- I had 3 sweeps. None hurt

Good luck with labor girls!


----------



## Soph22

congrats, Lisa!! I hope baby gets to come home with you soon!

congrats on team pink sma

beautiful kids all.

up at 4 am again. just finished feeding my lo now I'm pumping. I never knew breastfeeding would be so hard!!


----------



## southerngal2

I've got a Dr apt at 9 today. And hopefully she will not say "long and closed"
I hope something is going on down there!


----------



## JNA

southerngal Good luck

MissFox I guess im just a scaredy cat. 

SweetMama im up every morning at 4 I eventually fall back asleep. Good luck with that


Last night I was feeling lots of pressure. It literally felt like her head could pop out but there was a wall holding her back. Could that pressure be a sign of dilation?


----------



## luckyme225

Sweetmama- I was up at just before 4am too. I'm wondering if my body is being so cruel to get me used to late night feeding. I'm such a princess when it comes to sleep, I'm a grump without it.

southerngal- good luck at the appointment

JNA-probably just a sign of engagement. I've had the falling out feeling for weeks.


----------



## southerngal2

Done at the Dr.
She didn't say "long and closed"!:happydance:

She said I'm not quite open yet. She said maybe a dimple.
But a dimple is better than nothing! :)

Got my next perinatologist appointment for next week, she said if my fluid is at a 5 then they will induce. So we will see.

And geez, don't ya just hate the scale at the Dr? It just keeps going up and up! :growlmad:


----------



## luckyme225

I'm oddly at ease with how big I've gotten. I've gained 40lbs but it's not from lack of exercise. I guess I figure my body needs it haha ;) stretch marks are the only thing that bug me, weight I can lose, stretch marks take forever to fade.


----------



## southerngal2

I always think I'm fine with it, until I see how much I've actually gained.
And my husband doesn't help when he points and laughs at the scale! He thinks it's funny.


----------



## sma1588

when did u ladies gain the most? 

im at 20 weeks and still under my pre preg weight maybe just hitting it now. i know i still have half way to go but i was wondering when it will pack on


----------



## Mother of 4

sma1588 said:


> when did u ladies gain the most?
> 
> im at 20 weeks and still under my pre preg weight maybe just hitting it now. i know i still have half way to go but i was wondering when it will pack on

It varies upon person. I'm overweight to begin with so I've gained just under 8 lbs so far...the nurse commented how I had stayed exactly the same weight the last 2 weeks...my husband has gained more than me this whole pregnancy :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

lol thats funny


----------



## MissFox

Weight gain is VERY Different. I never tried to not gain and I walked in to be induced after a LARGE dinner with 25lbs on! EXCELLENT! And it's all gone now. Stretchies are nice and silvery now too but still EVERYWHERE on my belly and sides.

Well upon request and me actually having a computer today- here are some more Rosie pictures!
Excuse the one of the eating baby lol but she wouldn't let me get a good shot of the fauxhawk after her bath.
 



Attached Files:







230120_217076691653084_100000522635396_823301_2289595_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









226666_217075874986499_100000522635396_823298_4210889_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









225496_214798788547541_100000522635396_808179_3314584_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









224040_216577058369714_100000522635396_820539_3090828_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox, she's absolutely adorable!


----------



## southerngal2

Missfox- she is adorable! :)

sma1588 - I think I gained the most around 20 - 25 weeks. At least that's when I seemed to out grow everything.


----------



## blessedmomma

!!!!!!!!!!missfox- she is toooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:baby: what a little angel:cloud9:


----------



## JNA

MissFox I love the pics she is too cute :flower:

I gained 8 pounds from 0-19 weeks then I started gaining 2 to 3 pounds a week and in total have gained 40 pounds. Im freaking out but everyone seem to think its normal :shrug:

I worked so hard losing 25 pounds in August and then got knocked up :rofl:

Southerngal :happydance: you got a dimple I hope your fluids dont drop anymore so you can avoid induction :thumbup:

Im praying for my cervix to be open on Monday. I may have to take a trip and force OH to do the dirty I dont care if I get caught on grounds lol


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I've had more red bleeding today. UGH! I think she's just poking me in the already overly irritated cervix... kinda like testing it out to see if she should go there, lol. No, I'm not going to L&D over it (unless it gets bad, which it hasn't). I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I really want him to do an internal check, but not sure if he will.


----------



## JNA

Cant you ask for a cervical check?


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies, the weight should be commin on any time then..ugh lol

here are some pics of my ultrasounds...i dont have a scanner here so have to take pix of them. i have a pic of her right leg/knee/foot to but couldnt get a clear pic. so u all get to c her face,girly parts,butt and legs lol
 



Attached Files:







P5120019.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









P5120020.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









P5120021.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









P5120022.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









P5120024.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RosieCheeks

MissFox - She is adorable!

I have gained a total of 26 pounds. I am hoping that it stays there but I have about 2 weeks left.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma~ CUTE!

Thinking of Lisa today... hoping her and her not so little man are doing alright.


----------



## JNA

Lisa has been updating her pregnancy journal if you want to check it out.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/411163-our-little-bean-come-true.html#post6837091


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama said:


> I've had more red bleeding today. UGH! I think she's just poking me in the already overly irritated cervix... kinda like testing it out to see if she should go there, lol. No, I'm not going to L&D over it (unless it gets bad, which it hasn't). I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I really want him to do an internal check, but not sure if he will.

I've been getting checked at each visit. Is this not the norm?


----------



## RosieCheeks

Southern- they have been checking me every week since 35 weeks.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> I've had more red bleeding today. UGH! I think she's just poking me in the already overly irritated cervix... kinda like testing it out to see if she should go there, lol. No, I'm not going to L&D over it (unless it gets bad, which it hasn't). I have a regular OB appointment tomorrow and I really want him to do an internal check, but not sure if he will.
> 
> I've been getting checked at each visit. Is this not the norm?Click to expand...

I guess every OB is different. The idea is that the less they are mucking around up in there, the better so as not to disturb or start anything on accident. 

My update:

I went to my appointments today with the diabetes counselor as well as my OB. Both basically said I look like [email protected], lol, but not in so many words. I'm exhausted is what it is and just not sleeping and now I have a sore throat that keeps me up... sigh.

So, everything looks good with little Miss Maggie. Her h/r is strong, she's a wiggler, and apparently pretty comfortable in there. I did ask him to do an internal check today since I have been to L&D this week already, have contractions every day, and have had red bleeding twice. At L&D on Monday I was not dilated at all (one nurse did say fingertip, but I think she was just being nice). Today I am 1-2. He didn't say anything about the baby's station or the length of my cervix, but I have a lot of bloody show so he doesn't think I'll go to 40 weeks, lol... this is the doctor who was convinced I'd deliver early, so I'm not too sure how much stock I'd put into his "guesses." 

Honestly, I feel close. Not just done because I'm so tired, but it feels like it will be soon. I am going to attempt completing everything for my sub today. She can start on Tuesday (even though I haven't been there all week, nor do I plan on going in on Monday) so at least there will be someone I know and trust ensuring that my students are taken care of. I kinda miss them, just not the work, lol.

Anyway, that's me.


----------



## Mother of 4

My OB will check if I've been having loads of contractions but she checked today as I had to have a swab done anyway and had been contracting a lot today. I was a -2 station 3 weeks ago. Now dialated to 1cm and she can feel baby's head so I've made some progression. Hoping I make it at least another week 'til 36 weeks. My babies don't like to stay put very long but I usually start to dialate 1 week before I go into labor but who knows this baby could be different than the other 4. I told my husband last night my body feels like it's giving in and this is usually how I feel the week before I go into labor. Been nauseated for 2 days, loose stools, horrid lower back pain, lots of contractions, and horrible shooting pains in my pubic bone area. I go off my procardia today which has been keeping my contractions away except for yesterday and today they have still been coming on quite strong. Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Mother of 4 said:


> My OB will check if I've been having loads of contractions but she checked today as I had to have a swab done anyway and had been contracting a lot today. I was a -2 station 3 weeks ago. Now dialated to 1cm and she can feel baby's head so I've made some progression. Hoping I make it at least another week 'til 36 weeks. My babies don't like to stay put very long but I usually start to dialate 1 week before I go into labor but who knows this baby could be different than the other 4. I told my husband last night my body feels like it's giving in and this is usually how I feel the week before I go into labor. Been nauseated for 2 days, loose stools, horrid lower back pain, lots of contractions, and horrible shooting pains in my pubic bone area. I go off my procardia today which has been keeping my contractions away except for yesterday and today they have still been coming on quite strong. Hope all you ladies are doing well :flower:

Good luck, hun. When I went off procardia with my last pregnancy I had the baby the next day.


----------



## JNA

Exciting news ladies

SweetMama Hope you can muster up some energy so you can enjoy these few day before you have a screaming newborn

Mother of 4 yay for dilating 

Will get to update you guys Mon. Had a few contractions last night and was so happy. Then they stopped :( 
Im so ready to feel a real contraction just so I know baby is on her way.


----------



## sma1588

wow good luck every1 sounds like there will be a few new babies around soone




ANOTHER QUESTION- sorry its a bit random but ummm. when did u all get leaky nipples?
for a few days now i noticed when i scrathed them they were a tiny bit moist but now today the actually have little drops comming out of them


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> ANOTHER QUESTION- sorry its a bit random but ummm. when did u all get leaky nipples?
> for a few days now i noticed when i scrathed them they were a tiny bit moist but now today the actually have little drops comming out of them

Some people never leak while pregnant, like me. Now, I can give 'em a good squeeze and get some, or even a tiny squeeze, but I've never had them just leak on me until after having the baby.... that's always nice... waking up with a nice and sticky mess, stuck to the bed sheets, lol.


----------



## sma1588

well its only when i scratch them or adjust them in my bra so i guess kinda squeezing them they do that.....i take it im going to be having alot of milk for my LO but who knows


----------



## southerngal2

My shower is today!
Is it sad that I am more excited about the food than the presents!? ;)


----------



## luckyme225

Yesterday was busy and then I had false labor so didn't have time to update from my appointment. I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and baby bounced up to -1 station. I'm ready whenever he is.....

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend!~!

Enjoy your shower shouthergal


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> My shower is today!
> Is it sad that I am more excited about the food than the presents!? ;)

Yay for showers. I'd be excited about food, too, if I could eat it. Darn GD.


----------



## JNA

> Is it sad that I am more excited about the food than the presents!?

Haha thats one of the best things about showers. I hope you have a great time.

Lucky Glad to hear your making progress. Sucks that labor was false yesterday :(

Sma my boobs are the same. They only ooze if I hit my nipple against something or make adjustments


Im having a great lazy weekend. Had Golden Coral breakfast buffet (ate too much thought I broke my stomach lol) 
Now just lounging around watching Lifetime movies.


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone! Thanks for linking my journal.. its very very hard to find the time to do anything right now. (I don't know how you other new moms find the time, lol.. maybe I just have too many threads going on or something)
Me and Daniel are doing really well. Hope to get pictures up soon.


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa- Can't wait to see pictures! Glad you and Daniel are doing well.

So my shower was nice. I got tons of clothes! Clothes, clothes, clothes! 
I'll have to remember that the next shower I go to not to buy clothes!
The turn out was very small, because like I said in a previous post, my SIL forgot to send out invitations. But it was very nice.
The hubby and I will have to go out this weekend and finish up buying everything else we need. Stroller, carseat, etc. That should be fun, I love shopping for the baby! :)


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- eating out sounds good right about now.

Lisa- So happy that your both home

Southerngal- glad you enjoyed your shower. My favorite part is always the food haha. Enjoy shopping!


----------



## sma1588

lisa- glad to hear your all back home and things are going good. enjoy time with your little man hope to c pix soon.....


----------



## JNA

> JNA- eating out sounds good right about now.

It was awesome!



> So my shower was nice. I got tons of clothes! Clothes, clothes, clothes!

Seeing all the little baby clothes made my pregnancy seem "real". Not that I thought it was fake but it made me feel like im a mommy or something


----------



## lisaf

JNA - I know what you mean.. whenever I opened a gift that was clothes, it suddenly struck me that I'd be putting a little human being into the outfit. I'd handled baby clothes a million times before but there is just something about knowing that you'll be putting someone in the outfit that is stunning.


I want to kill my inlaws right now and keep them from ever seeing the baby again. They're kicking up a fuss over not getting to see him as much as they want (despite the fact that they've seen him 20X longer than anyone else who only got 5 minutes). Honestly, the last thing we need is drama and stress... DH ended up spending an hour on the phone dealing with this BS instead of helping me.. I had a breakdown crying again, spilled my breastmilk and missed a meal and a nap as a result. And all that just over their FEELINGS.. they really really really don't get what its like. He hasn't even been here a week yet, he's not their baby, he's ours!!! ARGH


----------



## JNA

:hugs:
Sorry your in-laws are being butt holes. They should realize their feelings and wants dont matter. You and Dh 1st priority is Daniel. They should be there for support not drama.

So sorry they are adding to your stress load and taking DH from helping you with Daniel :wacko:
Hopefully DH handled everything and you want have to worry about this again. 

My advice is deep breaths and just try to ignore them :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Here are some pictures.. sorry they're so huge, lol
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby011.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby012.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby025.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby027.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby042.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby050.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby052.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby067.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel003.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel008.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel027.jpg


----------



## JNA

Omg I think im in love. He is so handsome!
He has your eyes :)
Hope breastfeeding is coming along well now


----------



## sma1588

awwwwwwwwww hes so big and cute.

sorry the inlaws are being dumb just tell them hes not even settled into his house yet give him a minute to breath jeeeze. lol im not going to have every1 all over my baby girl when shes born either


----------



## Sweet_Mama

OH, Lisa, he's GORGEOUS! And you look great, too. Sorry about the in-laws. Tell them to shove it and don't you dare feel badly about it, not for one second. They'll get over it if they ever want to see Daniel at all. You're the mommy. That's all that matters for Daniel. <3 Hugs.


----------



## Soph22

aaawww, Lisa he's a cutie! 
I feel for you on the in-laws. I get along great w/ mine, but my MIL just stayed over for 2 nights and I was ssooooo ready for her to leave. She and I are not the same kind of moms. She kept saying it was ok to give up breastfeeding and that some moms let their babies run their lives. She kept wanting us to get out of the house and stuff. Nice idea, but come on, he's only 2 weeks old and he needs to breastfeed all the time. She made it sound like I'm being weird for not wanting to get out more. 
ah well, just the beginning of parenting issues I'm sure. no one can change the fact that we are their mothers and that's that!!


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa he is so cute! :)

sorry about the inlaws. You really don't need the stress right now.


----------



## luckyme225

Lisa he is darling! Sorry the inlaws are being such a pain.


----------



## MissFox

Aww he is amazing! So sooooo handsome!
Sorry about the inlaws! MIL asked DH if he was sure it was his!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> Aww he is amazing! So sooooo handsome!
> Sorry about the inlaws! MIL asked DH if he was sure it was his!

:dohh::witch: Wow.


----------



## lisaf

MissFox said:


> Aww he is amazing! So sooooo handsome!
> Sorry about the inlaws! MIL asked DH if he was sure it was his!

Holy cow, lol! what a witch!

And thanks girls, I'm in love with my little man! :)


----------



## heyyady

lisa- LOVE the matching outfits! soooo cute!


----------



## AuntBug

He's adorable Lisa! Good luck working it all out. My moms coming down for a week after the baby is due whether she's here or not, I know she's gonna drive me crazy!


----------



## southerngal2

MissFox said:


> Aww he is amazing! So sooooo handsome!
> Sorry about the inlaws! MIL asked DH if he was sure it was his!

:growlmad:
Wow! What a witch!


----------



## heyyady

me on the other hand, i 'm having to BEG my mother to come down (9 miles mind you) and when she does all she'll do is hold one- she even handed Rochelle back to me yesterday and said " here, this one's dirty" for a change!!! And my MIL is coming today- which will be the second tome since they've been home- even though she's down the street at the University every day- and I'll bet she's here under an hour!


----------



## JNA

Heyyady sorry your support system isn't doing a good job at helping out :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

My support system disappeared on me- even all our friends who said they'd be around to help seem to have melted away. from what I hear this is often the plight of preemies/NICU babies. by the time they came home at a month old, they were old news as it were-


----------



## MissFox

That's so crazy!! Sorry to hear about mom mil not helping or staying long! My mom LOVES to change Rosie!! MIL hands her back to me as soon as she makes a fussy noise- but she's only seen Rosie 4x and only for a few minutes each time.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

heyyady said:


> me on the other hand, i 'm having to BEG my mother to come down (9 miles mind you) and when she does all she'll do is hold one- she even handed Rochelle back to me yesterday and said " here, this one's dirty" for a change!!! And my MIL is coming today- which will be the second tome since they've been home- even though she's down the street at the University every day- and I'll bet she's here under an hour!

I'm sorry, honey. I'd come help if I were a wee bit closer. Hugs. I helped with the triplets of a friend for night feedings and suck 1-2x per week. It was exhausting, but so worth snuggling one or two little bundles.


----------



## heyyady

Thanks guys- we're doing ok and holding our own-I just have to relax a bit about the housework etc! :lol: but hubby and I have worked out a schedule that affords him enough sleep and still go to work refreshed and allows me the rest I need to function and be lovey mommy not only to the tiny girls but all my teenagers, too :)


----------



## luckyme225

Glad you and hubby have a schedule that works for the two of you. Teamwork goes along way when it comes to raising one baby, let alone two!


----------



## lisaf

awe sorry heidi :( I'd gladly trade inlaws with you... sucks to not have the kind of support you need...

MIL came today for a 20 min visit...showed up 15 min early and the visit went to a total of 45 mins... she sat there and held the baby while I did dishes... I really wish she would have done the dishes and let me enjoy some cuddle time


----------



## LockandKey

Oh hi :wave:

I was born and raised in New York and am currently residing in Hawaii with my military hubby. First LO due in 10 days, but I could pop at any minute :D


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> awe sorry heidi :( I'd gladly trade inlaws with you... sucks to not have the kind of support you need...
> 
> MIL came today for a 20 min visit...showed up 15 min early and the visit went to a total of 45 mins... she sat there and held the baby while I did dishes... I really wish she would have done the dishes and let me enjoy some cuddle time

Some people just don't get it and never will. Hugs. I meant what I said about meeting up in a few weeks if you feel up to it. Maybe late June? 


LockandKey said:


> Oh hi :wave:
> 
> I was born and raised in New York and am currently residing in Hawaii with my military hubby. First LO due in 10 days, but I could pop at any minute :D

Welcome to our thread! You're only a few days in front of me. Congrats on your first!


----------



## lisaf

I think it would be really fun to meet up! :) How close are you to me?

Here's my birth story and my NICU stay story.. its REALLY long so I wont' be offended if you dont' want to read it all, lol!
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...h-story-brief-nicu-stay-end.html#post10639509


----------



## southerngal2

lisaf said:


> I think it would be really fun to meet up! :) How close are you to me?
> 
> Here's my birth story and my NICU stay story.. its REALLY long so I wont' be offended if you dont' want to read it all, lol!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...h-story-brief-nicu-stay-end.html#post10639509

Thanks for sharing your birth story.


----------



## MissFox

Hey I'm probably going to be visiting friends in palm desert in a couple months lol. We could all meet up :)
Hi Lock! Congrats!!


----------



## southerngal2

I'm jealous! I live too far away to meet up with anyone! :(


----------



## RosieCheeks

Lisa - he is beautiful!!

AFM, I find out on Wednesday when my induction date is. Baby girl is measuring on the small side so they figure if she can thrive better outside the womb instead of in, they definately want to take her out.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> I think it would be really fun to meet up! :) How close are you to me?
> 
> Here's my birth story and my NICU stay story.. its REALLY long so I wont' be offended if you dont' want to read it all, lol!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...h-story-brief-nicu-stay-end.html#post10639509

Well, I figure we're about 3 1/2 hours apart, but meeting half way would be okay, which is about Pomona, lol... not sure I'd want to meet in Pomona, but we could find somewhere in between. I'm in La Quinta, which borders Palm Desert, so you can look it up and get an idea of what's in between.


MissFox said:


> Hey I'm probably going to be visiting friends in palm desert in a couple months lol. We could all meet up :)
> Hi Lock! Congrats!!

In my neck of the woods! Woo-Hoo! We HAVE to get together if you're actually all the way down here, most definitely!


RosieCheeks said:


> Lisa - he is beautiful!!
> 
> AFM, I find out on Wednesday when my induction date is. Baby girl is measuring on the small side so they figure if she can thrive better outside the womb instead of in, they definately want to take her out.

Well, good luck either way, hun. Can't wait to see pictures of your baby. I hope everything goes perfectly smoothly for you.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lisa~ I'm just in tears over how you, your DH, and Daniel were treated after the birth. It's awful and I'm so, SO sorry. I really just want to give you a big 'ole hug and let you cry as much as you need to . 

I understand, I really do. With a first baby they sometimes treat you like you are stupid or something... they did that to me with Kyle. A nurse yelled at me for lying him on his back in my bed while I ate... this was about a year before the whole "back to sleep" thing started and she made me feel awful and like I was trying to hurt my baby. Believe me though... with baby 2... I was mama bear, don't F with me OR my baby! 

Anyway, I wish I knew how to make any of it easier for you. I'd come all the way up to you to visit at this point if I weren't still so darn pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

sweet mama - hmm, it may be a while until I'm up for a long drive like that! :) I can't do long drives until I'm back on my medication and thats going to be a month away or more depending on breastfeeding and if I can stay on it while BFing etc. I just know my limits and thats a long time for me to be behind the wheel. :(

Thanks for the empathy... I was so furious and definitely stood up for myself, but still felt so helpless because the only reason I was in that situation with that crappy nurse was because of the NICU stay and I didn't have any control over him being in there or not.


----------



## JNA

Hey ladies :wave:

Welcome LockandKey :flower:

Lisa are things better with the inlaws and breastfeeding?

Rosie hope all is well with you and lo

SweetMama still think you having lo early?

Went to potty and my undies were soaked and im 95% sure I did not piss myself :blush: I dont think its my waters because theres no dripping I can feel

Dr appointment yesterday and they didnt check my cervix. She told me to hold out till next week. They dont want too much action down there. But I totally want to know whats going on lol


----------



## heyyady

JNA- call your Dr- also (This is gross) but smell your panties- pee smells like, well, pee- waters smells sweet- almost like semen (another gross, I know- but no one makes it out of pregnancy with their dignity intact! :rofl: )


----------



## JNA

Ok calling dr now. There is no scent.


----------



## lisaf

its easy for them to check and see if its your waters at the hospital
I don't know that it helps much to know whats going on down there... you can be 0cm and then go into labor and fully dilate in hours.. you can also hover on the edge of being ready for labor for weeks.

still being annoyed by inlaws... breastfeeding still a challenge


----------



## luckyme225

JNA- I would definitely get it checked, it's an easy swab test like Lisa said.

Lisa- :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope things get easier for you soon.


----------



## JNA

Wasn't my waters :(
But there are officially 2 June babies already born :D

Lucky you have been quiet. Guessing no labor pains bothering you

Lisa :hugs: My cousin said she struggled for a month with breast feeding then miraculously baby was on boob like a pro. Good luck :flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa- Hope it get easier for you. :hug:

lucky- How are you feeling? Any signs of labor coming?

AFM: I go into both Dr's tomorrow, OBGYN and the Perintologist. So we will see where I'm at.


----------



## JNA

Southern hope your making progress and all is well :)

Do you get nude for acupressure bc I have no clue what to wear to my 1:00 appointment :shrug:


----------



## southerngal2

JNA said:


> Southern hope your making progress and all is well :)
> 
> Do you get nude for acupressure bc I have no clue what to wear to my 1:00 appointment :shrug:

:shrug:

Sorry, I've never had acupressure.
But I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## luckyme225

No contractions or anything to tell me labor is on its way. Cervix is ready, baby is engaged and plug is gone but this baby decided he will be staying in for now regardless. I have an appointment Friday to find out if I have to be induced. I have a history of SGA and calcified placenta and this baby has been following the same patterns. They were just kind of hoping I would go early on my own. If my ultrasound shows growth and my placenta decided not to progress beyond what it was before they will probably let me go to week 41.

southerngal- good luck at your appointment

JNA- enjoy your acupuncture session. Not sure if you get naked or not.


----------



## lisaf

I doubt you get naked for acupressure... I did have to wear loose/stretchy/comfy clothes for my acupuncture appointments.. sometimes we just did work on my back/hip etc, or sometimes on my lower abdomen..


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA, I had to ask my doctor to check me at my last appointment or I wouldn't have had a check either. I even asked about a sweep and he said no, but did say he would this week... I just realized though that I made the appmt with the NP and not the OB so I'll have to call and see if I can move it to Thursday, hmmmm... My OB is not on call any weekend for the rest of the month either. Oh well.

No, I do not think she's coming early... I think I was just very stressed out at work and now I'm a bit more relaxed since being home and she's gotten herself all comfortable in there. It's okay. I have a wonderful long-term sub in there right now that I trust and a meeting to be at today and anytime after that she's welcome to do as she pleases. I would just like to request NOT going OVERdue, you know. 38 weeks today, woo-hoo.


----------



## southerngal2

yes Sweet, I totally understand not wanting to go overdue!
I was overdue with my 1st 2 daughters and it was horrible!
I'm praying that this one wants to be on time! :)


----------



## luckyme225

I really don't want to go overdue but I'm mentally preparing myself to go to 41 weeks just in case.


----------



## southerngal2

Lisa- Love your new profile pic! What a cutie! :)


----------



## JNA

Didn't have to get naked hehe. I really had no clue what to expect. Session went well. We went over the hour (my best friends aunt did the session) and I was in heaven. Having a couple BH but nothing major just lots of pressure.

Lucky heres some baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

SweetMama :happydance: for 38 weeks Im right behind you lol

O yeah dr did offer to induce on due date but idk. Not really into the drug thing plus I heard it hurts like hell (thanks mom)

Lisa love the profile pic how is Daniel sleeping at night/day. Have you hadd time to rest or get a schedule :flower:


----------



## lisaf

lol, a schedule is apparently a joke at this stage.. he has good days and not-so-good days. I have it VERY lucky though.. he's not a frequent feeder and he does mostly sleep well. Its just tough when I don't know if he's going to stay awake for the next feed or if he's going to pass out and give me a break. So if I plan on taking a nap after the next feed then he decides to be fussy instead of sleeping, I get screwed.

the birthing ball helps him doze off if he's too worked up to sleep.. 

I'll admit I kind of miss being pregnant.. it was just easier :haha:


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks JNA! Think I need as much dust as I can get haha. I'm not much into the thought of induction either. My expereince last time wasn't pleasant but everyone's labors are so different so you never know how it will go.

Hope you get some sleep tonight Lisa.


----------



## MissFox

Lisa- rosie had some really gassy days at first!! Then there is the 10day/2week growth spurt (rosie didn't sleep and never stopped eating) then the 3 week growth spurt- slept a lot but ate non stop too. Finally calming down on feeds I think. 

Good luck and lots of labor dust ladies!!!


----------



## RosieCheeks

Just got the news that I am being induced on Monday morning at 5 am because of iugr. I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

RosieCheeks said:


> Just got the news that I am being induced on Monday morning at 5 am because of iugr. I hope everything goes smoothly!

Oh, hun, sorry about the induction, but with IUGR it's' best she comes out sooner. I'm sure she'll be perfect and lovely. Good luck and big hugs.


----------



## MissFox

Good luck Rosie!!! hope it's not too rough on you and all goes smoothly. 

Watching DH trying to get Rosie to sleep. She's fighting it sooo hard! We got to have a "date night" or something like it. Ended up nothaving time before hte movie to get food at a restraunt so we got some fast food and then headed to the movies. Saw THOR and it was pretty good. Some REALLY funny parts. MIL watched Rosie for us- didn't listen to my feeding schedule but she was fine and ended up having some milk left over which is always good.


----------



## heyyady

good luck rosie!


----------



## lisaf

good luck!!


----------



## JNA

Good Luck Rosie! :flower:

Lisa Good thing he doesn't try to eat you dry. You are lucky because you have good days and he isnt even 2 weeks yet :rofl:

Heyyady how are the girls? 

MissFox sorry your date night didnt go as planned but at least you got out :). Are you still bfing?

Having contractions but they don hurt just aggravating. They started about 4:30 and have not stopped minus and 20 minute walk I took. Wish I knew what to do to up contractions. Probably wont go to l&d till they hurt. Acupressure may have really worked lol :happydance:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry about the induction.
But it is better for the baby.
Try to rest up this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Rosie!!


----------



## MissFox

Finally got her to sleep= weird though, she went a week or so sleeping at least 7 hours and 8.5 one night- but now she's been up the last 2 nights at 3:30 to eat. I miss making it to 5:30 or 6:30 lol. Oh well, she probably just needs more food.

JNA- yes, I'm still BFing. It's been so easy for me and now that my nipple issues are gone (no more crack YAY!) I don't have any reason to think to stop (except work coming up in a couple weeks - only one day a week to start though). I pumped a couple bottles to leave with Rosie since I knew she wouldn't make it 3 hours without eating. It's great when she sleeps so long and skips that feed- I wake up and start pumping. The other day I got 5.5oz and still had enough left in my boobs tofeed her. I don't usually get very much when I pump though so it's hard to just pump and give a bottle. I need to try my electric pump- I might get more out of it than my hand pump?


----------



## JNA

You've mastered bfing lol
I was wondering bc she takes bottle and boob. People had been telling me if I give lo a bottle to soon she may not latch (no one could tell me when to start giving bottle though)

Im going to be the mom who call the lactation soecialist on a daily basis hehe

Glad everything is going well. Sounds like Rosie is at the start of another growth spurt.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA, I think I waited until around 4 weeks to offer a bottle to my DD. It seemed to be okay for her then after she was already good and used to the breast. It was around 6-7 weeks that she started having a bottle or two of EBM every day while I was at work. I took a long time deciding which nipples to use for her so she wouldn't be as confused. I wanted ones that looked more like breasts, lol. I can't find that kind anymore.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Oh, here is an interesting article on breastmilk if anyone wants to read it.

https://thefunnyshapedwoman.blogspot.com/2011/05/foremilk-and-hindmilk-in-quest-of.html?spref=fb


----------



## luckyme225

We started giving one bottle of expressed breast milk around 3 weeks last time because our ped wanted my husband to feed baby so I could get some sleep haha. We will probably do the same this time too because I'll be back on call at work after 6 weeks post delivery.


----------



## southerngal2

So both of my Dr's apts went well!
My AFI went up a little, so baby is doing ok! :)
She now weighs about 6lbs. She gained a pound in two weeks! :)

Dr says I've opened a bit more since last week. Not sure how many cm's, she just said "a finger" :blush:

My daughter says that tonight we have to play the WII, because she thinks that will bring on labor! :haha:


----------



## JNA

Yay for the good dr report


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear the good news!!! I've heard finger is JUST under one and a good solid ONE but at the same time one MW said "ANYONE CAN FIT A FINGER IN!" but she was a bitch

JNA- she's doing great. They also told us not to introduce any sort of artificial nipple until 4 weeks but she got a pacifier at 2days. She wanted to suck and suck and suck but she took a paci no problem and didn't have trouble with my breasts either. We did keep it to a minimum though- now she gets them any time she's fussy but is picky about taking them. 
I waited around 3 weeks for a bottle of EBM but i have a hard time with getting extra milk out with my hand pump. Gonna have to keep up trying after each feed to see what I can get out :) It's tricky but if you are dedicated and lucky like I was it wont be too hard at all! So far we are using Dr Browns bottles b/c Rosie gets gassy. She doesn't have any problems with going back and forth with nipples but have a feeling it's b/c she took a binki from so early.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks missfox, didn't know that.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Yay for progress southerngal. 

Nothing to report here... same la-de-da boring kind of day, lol. Went walking in the mall... at least my other daughters enjoyed it because they got a sucker from See's candy and some silly candy flavored lipgloss. I do have to admit that the hightlight of the walk was the free sample of keylime with white chocolate from See's... I know it is against the GD rules, but DANG it was SO GOOD! It was not too bad on my blood sugar either, go figure.

I have an OB appmt in the morning when they said I could have a sweep done, so we'll see, eh. I don't even care that my OB is not on call all weekend. Let's just get this show on the road before this baby won't fit into any of the newborn clothes, lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol... well my LO actually does fit in newborn clothes and you know he's a big boy!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> lol... well my LO actually does fit in newborn clothes and you know he's a big boy!

Lisa, my son was 9.4, not quite as big as your Daniel, but still big. He fit in the newborn stuff comfortably for maybe 2 weeks. Anything with feet was then too short for him as he was also a very long boy. 20.5 inches, I think, it's hard to remember.


----------



## lisaf

My guy is 22 inches.. the only areas we have trouble fitting are getting his giant hands through some of the sleeves (wish I could get handprints done, but his hands do NOT cooperate!).. and his butt, because he's wearing size 1 diapers since the newborns leaked with every pee (sheer volume of the pee!).

Of course ask me again in a week, lol!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Haha, I totally remember with the two big ones of mine that I could not really ever fit them into newborn diapers, lol. Size 1 from the start. Lucky me, I have mostly size 1 ready and one small package of newborn open with a case that can easily be exchanged. We shall see how big she really is. I guess at least 8 pounds, but not quite 9. 

I have:
9.4 (1 wk late)
7.0 (3 wks early)
8.7 (1 wk early)


----------



## MissFox

Rosie made it through 2 packs of newborn. Were alsogetting to the point that some of her newborn clothes don't fit. Pants do but things with feet are getting too short


----------



## luckyme225

Appointment today, wish me lots of luck!!! I want to get this show on the road already. 

Southerngal- glad your appointment went well.


----------



## southerngal2

luckyme225 said:


> Appointment today, wish me lots of luck!!! I want to get this show on the road already.
> 
> Southerngal- glad your appointment went well.

Good luck!

Sending labor dust your way!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

luckyme225 said:


> Appointment today, wish me lots of luck!!! I want to get this show on the road already.
> 
> Southerngal- glad your appointment went well.

Good luck.

My appointment is today as well.


----------



## luckyme225

Admitted to the hospital for PIH concerns. Hoping baby decides to come while I'm here. Lots of labor dust needed. I'll be here until at least 2 am.


----------



## MissFox

Thinking of you! And lots of labor dust coming your way!


----------



## lisaf

afraid to share my labor dust, lol... you deserve a faster labor than mine


----------



## luckyme225

Haha Lisa, at least it was labor. They decided to discharge us early *woohoo* since baby was doing so good on the monitor. They figured it would be nice for me to sleep in my own bed. I have to go back for NST testing and every time I pee I have to pee in a hat now, which hubby then has to drive to the lab in 24 hours. I'm also on strict bed rest which really sucks considering I'm full term. She said I can't even take a long shower and that my husband will have to do everything, so he is officially on leave from work. Come on baby, mommy doesn't want to be on bed rest until the end, come on out!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Glad you're home lucky.
Sorry about the bedrest.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks southerngal. I'm up for the day even though it's 4am because now I'm nervous about baby movements and everything. This is going to be a long couple days I'm sure.


----------



## JNA

Wow I missed alot

Glad your out of the hospital Lucky

SweetMama did you get your sweep?

Thank everyone for the bfing advice. Im clueless until baby get here and I can speak with a consultant lol

Had contractions 4-5 min apart yesterday but not painful. Eventually went in (didn want to have baby at home by myself lol) Dr thought it was false labor but I was 2 cm. Made me walk for 2 hour 2 1/2 cm. Still got sent home bc my contractions weren't painful and labor wasnt moving super fast.

Took 2oz of castor oil and begging for an acupressure session today so I can get some stronger contractions.


----------



## southerngal2

Hope it happens soon for you JNA!


----------



## lisaf

keep us posted!!


----------



## JNA

Contractions are kicking in and are REALLY strong. Everytime I have 1 I feel like I need to puke :( Still not 5 mins apart either. I hope it progresses :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

JNA - sip small amounts of water after each contraction... 
I threw up at the start, middle and near the end of labor, lol


----------



## JNA

Lisa wish I would have read your post earlier 
Just puked my brains out. Contractions have been 3-4 min apart. Not painful but more intense than yesterday :happydance: 

Got in the shower and let hot water run over bump. Still contracting but they dont want me to come in until they are painful.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA~I hope everything goes smoothly for you... but you know I will secretly hate you for delivering before me (lol, j/k). 

I'm up at 2 am, obviously, with just enough b/h contractions to keep me awake and irritate the last nerve I have on this topic. Sigh... 

Yes, I did get my sweep, but it was fast, and it obviously didn't work.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I've been up all night (it's almost 3 am here PST) thinking I have some more darn fake contractions that aren't doing squat because they don't hurt, so I turned off my laptop, went pee, and was about to go to bed when.... 

MY WATER BROKE!

No doubt about it as it keeps on coming. I'm going to stay here as long as I can or at least until we can get the girls to school in the morning (around 7:30/8 am).

OMG... I'm going to meet my baby today!!


----------



## AuntBug

Wow Sweet Mama, good luck today. Hope it all goes smoothly!

Jna, good luck on getting labor started.


----------



## southerngal2

Wow sweet! That's awesome. Good luck! :)

JNA- Hope things start speeding up for you.

Just to let y'all know, I'm jealous! ;) I haven't even had any b/h contractions!


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck sweetmama and JNA. I'm so jealous!!! Due today and I get nothing more than strict bed rest.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

luckyme225 said:


> Good luck sweetmama and JNA. I'm so jealous!!! Due today and I get nothing more than strict bed rest.

Happy Due Date. I know it's no consolation because I'd be upset right now if someone due after me delivered first. Big hugs, honey.... it will happen.


----------



## southerngal2

Are you having contractions sweet_mama?


----------



## luckyme225

Sweet_Mama said:


> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sweetmama and JNA. I'm so jealous!!! Due today and I get nothing more than strict bed rest.
> 
> Happy Due Date. I know it's no consolation because I'd be upset right now if someone due after me delivered first. Big hugs, honey.... it will happen.Click to expand...

I wouldn't wish being overdue on anyone so I'm excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

southerngal2 said:


> Are you having contractions sweet_mama?

Well, not anything consistent. I did just get a call from the OBs office because I missed my GD appmt on Friday and the GD lady couldn't get a hold of me... so I told them my water broke this morning and you'd think I had told them that I was from Mars or something because they just couldn't understand why I had not rushed straight to the hospital, lol. Well, they have now insisted that I go in, I could get an infection blah blah blah... whatever, but I'll go. However, I will NOT let them force pitocin on me or scare me into anything... this ain't my first rodeo and I have not slept one wink all night ... good luck to whoever my nurse is.


luckyme225 said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckyme225 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sweetmama and JNA. I'm so jealous!!! Due today and I get nothing more than strict bed rest.
> 
> Happy Due Date. I know it's no consolation because I'd be upset right now if someone due after me delivered first. Big hugs, honey.... it will happen.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wish being overdue on anyone so I'm excited for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I was 6 days overdue with my first, so I do understand. Looooooong days. I'll send some good vibes your way.


----------



## southerngal2

Good luck Sweet! Try to keep us updated while you're there.


----------



## luckyme225

They get all funny when your water break. I didn't call right away because I knew they would make me go straight in and I wasn't having contractions. I freshened up and ate a big pancake breakfast when my water broke last time. Good luck hun, hope you get to avoid pitocin.


----------



## southerngal2

Any updates JNA? Sweet_Mama?


----------



## JNA

Yay SweetMama I hope you have a smooth labor

Lucky here is some more labor dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:

No need to be jelous :wacko: Im in early labor vomiting and pooping with contractions 4 or 5 min apart. They hurt but they are managble. Dr told me to stay home until water breaks or I start bleeding. 

Im so sleepy but I cant sleep thanks to the contractions. Im ready to get this over with


----------



## luckyme225

At the hospital getting induced since baby was having some issues. Can't wait to meet my little guy, nervous for the pain that comes with induction. Fast easy labor vibes needed.


----------



## Soph22

Good luck Sweet Mama and JNA!!

Same thing happened to me. My water broke at 6:30 am but I wasn't having any strong contractions so I didn't want to go into the hospital right away. When we finally did go around 12:30 everyone was upset I hadn't gone in earlier. I ended up getting pitocin- couldn't make the contractions start on their own. And then an emergency c section. 
I hope things go better for you!


----------



## Soph22

And good luck, Lucky!! 
Sending positive vibes your way


----------



## southerngal2

Good luck lucky.
Hope it all goes smooth.


----------



## MissFox

OMG so many babies!!!!!

Hope you aLl have great births!!! So exciting!!!!!!!! 

YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Though its moments like this I do get a little sad about my birth :(


----------



## lisaf

good luck everyone!

JNA - labor at home as long as you can! It will help labor move faster (even if it doesn't feel like that!). Sip some broth if you can - jello, that kind of stuff to keep your energy up! I felt so much better once they gave me those at the hospital. Popsicles too if you have them.
Sweet - I know how you feel, but it can be important for them to keep a close eye on things after the water breaks... 

So excited for all of you!!


----------



## lisaf

MissFox - I get sad too about my birth whenever I hear or see a perfect, happy, normal labor/recovery. I have no dissatisfaction with my labor experience, but the aftermath is still raw/traumatic to me.

Southerngal - I don't think I ever had a B/H... don't worry! :)


----------



## southerngal2

Yea lisa- with my first I didn't have any either. Then with my second, I had them so much! I went to the hospital twice thinking I was in labor, only to get sent home. :(
So I guess it's good not to get them too much.

Hope you ladies are holding your babies right now.
Can't wait to see pics and read birth stories! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Heres my belly pics at 14w2d.. Congratzz and good luck with the babies on the way
 



Attached Files:







Img_00108.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









Img_00109.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## southerngal2

Great pics bbygurl719.


----------



## bbygurl719

no news on the babies yet?


----------



## luckyme225

Quick update. Liam was born at 442am weighing 6lbs 3oz and 18 1/2 inches long.:cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats! :)


----------



## heyyady

Aww :hug: Congrats Lucky!


----------



## lisaf

congrats lucky!!


----------



## sma1588

congrats on baby liam !!!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Congrts Lucky!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Our third lovely little flower is here! Margaret (Maggie) Rose was born on 5/24/11 @9:15 a.m. weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces and measuring 20.5 inches long. We are both doing well and will be home later today. Pictures posted when I can get them from my camera. Birth story another time.


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats Sweet_Mama!

Glad both babies and mama's are doing ok! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on the new babies!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## southerngal2

Anyone hear from JNA?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Update: Maggie and I both have infections. :confused: My water was broken for about 30 hours by the time I delivered. Long story. I thought we were going home today but now we're not. It's all been quite overwhelming. I'll write it out whenever I do finally get home.


----------



## MissFox

Hope jna is doing well and hope you get to go home soon sweet
Congrats moms!


----------



## heyyady

Sweet_mama- I hope all is well with you and Maggie :hug:


----------



## lisaf

ah sweet mama :hugs: Sorry about the infections... I know the risk of infection goes up after 24 hours, but 30 isn't THAT far over the limit... totally sucks! 
Is Maggie in the NICU with her infection? If so, I'm so sorry and know how much that sucks :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

congrats on your baby girl but so sorry about the infections...........





i have to share ladies im so excited my dad just called and said he bought our baby girl a convertable car seat that hold from 5-100 lbs its pretty nice....i dont feel comfortable putting a newborn in it though and will still be getting the infant seat for a little while but she will have a seat for awhile and we will have an extra carseat now


----------



## lisaf

sma - great news about the convertible seat! Which brand is it? I only know of ones that go up to 70lbs!
I agree about the infant seat since its hard enough with floppy newborn heads without having to twist yourself into the backseat and juggle them, lol! Since you have the convertible seat all ready, I'd got for a classic Graco (hope you don't mind the advice!). They are good up to 22lbs which is a bit on the low side for weight limits so she'll outgrow it sooner, but you've got the convertible already. They're cheaper and lighter weight than the Graco 35 etc.

I don't remember where in california you are but the only downside to the Graco ones is that a lot of babies get sweaty in them (a problem with most seats actually!).


----------



## sma1588

lisa- its this one the safty1st alpha omega elite. its a 3 in 1 infant, toddler and then turns to a booster..... the other one i want is the eddie bauer in ashland because it holds up to 30 lbs so if we need to have an extra for grandparents car then we will have it for awhile longer this is the other one we want ....it gets very hot here in the summer but she will be out of it by summer im due sept 28 so as long as shes not early she should be fine.... this is about the same price as the graco ones i like but OH only likes this ...i dont mind your help at all
 



Attached Files:







51n5PX+va3L.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0









resize.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heyyady

We bought these to add in to the infant seat car seats- (The Graco 35) 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3877544&CAWELAID=441372644
They seem to work great, but then it was 55 and raining here today! :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

i will be getting one of those too. how do u like it? ive read reviews that it doesnt really help hld there head up is that true it will get moved into the conv. seat if i can.....i just hope that conv. seat fits into whatever cars were getting because were both selling our trucks to get cars and dont know what were getting yet


----------



## RosieCheeks

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you guys know that baby Sofia Elena was born on May 23rd at 5:53 pm weighing 5 pounds 8 ounces and 19 inches long by c- section. She was a little small but in excellent health. Will update with pictures when I get home which is hopefully tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sma1588

congrats!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats Rosie! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats!!!!:baby:


----------



## Mother of 4

heyyady said:


> We bought these to add in to the infant seat car seats- (The Graco 35)
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3877544&CAWELAID=441372644
> They seem to work great, but then it was 55 and raining here today! :wacko:

We had one of those also but it was during the winter months...it would be hot in the summer:wacko: 

Congrats Sweet mama...I didn't know you had your LO yet:flower: Hope all goes well and the infections get gone so you can go home :)


----------



## Mother of 4

RosieCheeks said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you guys know that baby Sofia Elena was born on May 23rd at 5:53 pm weighing 5 pounds 8 ounces and 19 inches long by c- section. She was a little small but in excellent health. Will update with pictures when I get home which is hopefully tomorrow afternoon.

Congrats...that's a good weight :) That's what my son weighed.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats sweetmama and rosie!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats Rosie!

Careful with those infant inserts... they're not really approved by carseat safety experts. (not putting down anyone who uses them, just offering that perspective for those who are interested! Same thing as crib bumpers etc... totally your choice, they're not illegal, just 'not recommended'). Basically anything that gets between the baby, the seat and the straps is considered risky since it can compress during a crash and cause the restraints to be too loose. Puffy coats should only be put on after the seat straps for example. If your seat comes with an insert of some kind, its considered safe to use.


----------



## AuntBug

Welcome to the world Maggie and Sophia!

Sweet_Mama - I hope you both get better soon!


----------



## Mother of 4

lisaf said:


> congrats Rosie!
> 
> Careful with those infant inserts... they're not really approved by carseat safety experts. (not putting down anyone who uses them, just offering that perspective for those who are interested! Same thing as crib bumpers etc... totally your choice, they're not illegal, just 'not recommended'). Basically anything that gets between the baby, the seat and the straps is considered risky since it can compress during a crash and cause the restraints to be too loose. Puffy coats should only be put on after the seat straps for example. If your seat comes with an insert of some kind, its considered safe to use.

The ones that aren't recommended are simply the head rests not the full body support ones that were shown...the one I had was like the one pictured and it was a full body support and it snapped around the straps and never slipped like the head supports. I even made sure with the pediatrician:thumbup: I refuse to buy the head supports.


----------



## lisaf

the one you pictured actually was one that I read was not recommened (this was told to me by a die-hard car seat safety person... the kind of person who believes in rear-facing until age 4 if that makes sense :)) What I was told is that the one you pictured can compress and shift in an accident, bunch up behind the head and push the chin to the chest which can impair breathing. 
Not trying to argue, just sharing what I was told about them. I don't follow every safety recommendation out there or else I'd go nuts so there's no judging here! :)


----------



## heyyady

Mother of 4 said:


> We had one of those also but it was during the winter months...it would be hot in the summer:wacko:

This one is called a summer snuzzler- supposed to make the seats cooler :shrug:

Lisa- these were examined and approved by their neonatologist before we brought the girls home, so I feel pretty good about them- I did give up the sling style carriers though after the horror stories. I'm not using NAY carriers other than their seats and my arms until they are, oh, in college! :lol:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I wanted to let everyone know that Maggie and I are finally at home and doing well. Neither of us ever exhibited any symptoms of infections and were treated proactively as our blood tests had shown elevated levels of white blood cells and something else I can't remember.

The hardest part was that Maggie had to be on an IV and then I was discharged first, but stayed with her in the Pediatric unit (not the NICU), which was quite uncomfortable to stay in overnight for someone who has just given birth, especially since I was alone, sore, exhausted, and stressed out.

I'll really have to write out an entire birth story... one that outlines the birth process and a separate one that outlines everything that went wrong because it was such a miserable experience... just one that had an awesome outcome with a perfect baby.

We are working on the whole sleeping thing, but last night was only our first night at home. She eats like a champ... I've never had a baby take to breast feeding so well like she has and that makes things so much easier. I'm engorged right now, so that bites, lol, but she doesn't seem to care. 

I'm so excited for everyone that has already delivered and is about to deliver. It's been a wonderful few months and a you are all a wonderful group of women to have been hanging out with.

Finally, pictures:

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Maggieafewhoursold.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Maggiewideeyes.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/IrishMaggie.jpg
For those of you who don't know, my DH is from England (born and raised), but his parents were both Irish. I found this t-shirt and took this picture for most of his huge Irish family. Maggie is also named after his mum. <3


----------



## heyyady

Oh my goodness, just look at those cheeks! I just want to pinch them! :)


----------



## southerngal2

She's adorable!
I want to pinch her cheeks! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Aw, thanks ladies. The pictures make her look like a chubby little thing, but she's only 7 pounds+ and long and skinny. We're not sure if her eyes are blue yet or not, but I think they are. I really hope she keeps my husband's dark hair as all the rest of my babies have my mousy blond hair.


----------



## JNA

Congratulations SweetMama and Rosie :flower:

I have been in the hospital since Tue because of bp. They wanted to induce me then but I refused so have been monitored closely. I have until Wed morning to get lo out or they are inducing no questions asked. 

Gosh I've missed you ladies no one could find the charger to my laptop so no internet for me :(


----------



## luckyme225

JNA :hugs: I didn't want to be induced either because I wanted to see what labor would be like starting on it's own. When they sent me straight from my NST/ ultrasound to the hospital to be induced I was nervous I would be strapped to a bed again but it really went nicely. They only made me be monitored every other hour for a hour because my blood pressure. Hope baby decides to come on it's own and your blood pressure lowers.


----------



## southerngal2

I was just thinking of you JNA! Wondering what was going on.
Hope your BP evens out or you go in to labor soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

jna- prayed for you:hugs:

sweet mama- adorable punkin:baby:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Aw, JNA, sorry you are stuck there at the moment. I hope your LO arrives soon so you can snuggle and recover. Hugs.


----------



## lisaf

aw congrats sweet mama!
Thinking of you JNA! Hope it goes well and you don't have to be induced!


----------



## MissFox

So adorable sweetmama! 
Hope all goes smoothly and labor starts on its own!!!! Thinking of you JNA and tganks for keeping us updated!!!

First camping trip with Rosie- she's a CHAMP!!


----------



## Soph22

sweet mama- she's a cutie!

good luck JNA! hope little one decides to come soon


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz on the new babiies and goodluck JNA. Heres my 15w3d pic!!


----------



## bbygurl719

.
 



Attached Files:







Img_00112.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! I'm back to join you once again...hopefully this time with a sticky baby. I should be due around Feb 4th. Got my blood test this morning and am just waiting for my call back so that they can give me my referral!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi!
Congrats!


----------



## Mother of 4

Hey ladies...did anyone experience back labor and for how long...what did it feel like. I really think I've been in back labor since yesterday morning...I just took some pain meds but this back pain is horrible :(


----------



## blessedmomma

cute bump bbygurl719:flower:

congrats johnsprincess!:baby:

mother of 4- i havent personally had back labor, but have heard its horrible. i hope you get some comfort soon. :hugs:


----------



## Soph22

I think I had back labor, ended up w/ a c section so don't know which way he was facing. 
It felt like bad low back pain that didn't go away even in between contractions. It was not fun! I hope you don't have back labor or are able to get pain meds if you do! good luck


----------



## MissFox

I had back labor. OMFG it hurt. I had 2ppl pushing w/ their thumbs very strategically to help during contractions. My LO was trying to come out forehead first. I also had a csection


----------



## JNA

Congrats Lucky! Missed your birth announcement last visit.

Well im sitting in the hospital bed right now. Went form 1 cm to 3 cm and 60% effaced in 5 hours. Having lots of contractions but they only make my back ache. Still shooting for no pain meds but everyone is certain I will change my mind.

Im so ready to get out of the freaking hospital.


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck jna


----------



## southerngal2

You can do it JNA!


----------



## MissFox

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope things keep moving along!


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope things go quick jna- stay strong! that baby cant stay in there forever. 

my 4th baby tried to come out sideways. every contraction they made me push even though they knew he couldnt come out til he turned face up or down. i begged the dr to reach in and turn him, was the most painful labor i have ever had. they laughed and said they couldnt turn him. every contraction i pushed his head against my pelvic bones, it was horrible. i finally prayed that Jesus would turn his head for me. he came out as i was still praying.


----------



## Mother of 4

Good luck JNA :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

mother of 4- if you dont mind me asking, how many boys and girls do you have? i see this next baby is a girl, congrats:flower:


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck JNA!!


----------



## southerngal2

Well the Dr thinks it'd be best for me to be induced on Monday because of my AFI levels.
Maybe I'll go into labor on my own before then. I really hope I do.


----------



## MissFox

Good luck! Hope you go before then too!!!


----------



## AuntBug

Good luck JNA and Southerngal!


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal- i hope baby is safe and labor is smooth!:flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies!


----------



## JNA

16 hours of painful labor and 1 long 2nd degree tear later I had Kaliyah weighing 9lbs 3oz 20 inches long. She is the sweetest little girl. She was stunned by birth and didnt cry until 8 minutes after she came out. That was pretty horrific but all is well and im so in love. I will post birth story when I get home tomorrow :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00375-20110603-0248.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats! :)
she is beautiful!


----------



## blessedmomma

she is gorgeous jna!:baby:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz JNA


----------



## luckyme225

Good luck Southerngal. Hope you get to relax this weekend.

Congrats on your little cutie JNA!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats JNA! She's such a cutie!
And :hugs: on the not crying thing! Very upsetting! Glad she's ok though!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Congratulations, JNA. She is lovely.


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats JNA, she's adorable!


----------



## MissFox

Congratulations JNA! She is beautiful! Can't wait for your birth story and MORE PICTURES!


----------



## southerngal2

Well I'm at the hospital being induced.
Not too happy about being induced. But I am however very excited about seeing my daughter soon!


----------



## AuntBug

Hope it goes quick and smooth for you Southerngal! Can't wait to see pics of your little girl.


----------



## lisaf

good luck! Sorry about the induction.. hope it goes well!


----------



## AuntBug

Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good. 

So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. I'm trying to wrap my head around having a premie.


----------



## blessedmomma

southerngal- hope its going well:flower:

auntbug- i hope baby stays in a good long time and is healthy when born:hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Adrian has arrived!
6 lbs 13 ozs.
Will post pics soon!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz southern Well just back from my ultrasound were team pink its a girl Lil Aaryella Rose
 



Attached Files:







Img_00127.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









Img_00128.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 0









Img_00129.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATs!! (To both of you!)


----------



## lisaf

have any of you girls gotten your insurance to pay for a breastpump? Mine said they will but the list they gave me of 'in network' providers of durable medical equipment do not look like they sell breastpumps! I really don't want to call them all and find out...


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Southerngal!

Welcome to team:pink: bbygurl!


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- having a good quality breast pump is so worth the hassle!

Congrats southern!

AuntBug- go to the preemie section of BnB and read up on what to expect. for me it made a huge difference so I wasn't so freaked out by all the equipment and terminology. Also, and I can't stress this enough, up your protein levels by TONS! the more weight you can help yoour baby put on, the better off they will be when born :)


----------



## AuntBug

heyyady said:


> Lisa- having a good quality breast pump is so worth the hassle!
> 
> Congrats southern!
> 
> AuntBug- go to the preemie section of BnB and read up on what to expect. for me it made a huge difference so I wasn't so freaked out by all the equipment and terminology. Also, and I can't stress this enough, up your protein levels by TONS! the more weight you can help yoour baby put on, the better off they will be when born :)

Thanks, I'll check it out tonight. I'm at least finally keeping stuff down with zofran, but I still throw up meat :( Im drinking tons of milk and eating nuts, beans and any other protien sub.


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you! I so happy to be on team :pink:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats bbygurl!!!! :pink::dance:


----------



## lisaf

congrats on team pink!

heyyady - well it turns out I have to get a doctor to say its medically necessary (not very optimistic on that happening) and then they'll only reimburse up to $150 :( I know every penny helps but I'm just not sure its worth the hassle.. especially since I don't know if my lactation services and parts I was given by the hospital took away from that $150 or not... plus my medication issue may make it not worth buying and I may just keep renting.


----------



## cheese lover

lisaf said:


> congrats on team pink!
> 
> heyyady - well it turns out I have to get a doctor to say its medically necessary (not very optimistic on that happening) and then they'll only reimburse up to $150 :( I know every penny helps but I'm just not sure its worth the hassle.. especially since I don't know if my lactation services and parts I was given by the hospital took away from that $150 or not... plus my medication issue may make it not worth buying and I may just keep renting.

sorry to thread crash but I wanted to tell you about my experience. 
I got a prescription from my midwife and then filled it at a medical supply place which was recommended to me by the lactation consultant. They submitted the claim as a durable medical device and even though my insurance doesn't cover breast pumps specifically they covered it in full. 
I would guess that the materials from the hospital are separate. I guess it depends on how long you plan on pumping and how expensive it is to rent the pump.
Good luck! Insurance companies can be tough to deal with!


----------



## lisaf

cheese lover said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> congrats on team pink!
> 
> heyyady - well it turns out I have to get a doctor to say its medically necessary (not very optimistic on that happening) and then they'll only reimburse up to $150 :( I know every penny helps but I'm just not sure its worth the hassle.. especially since I don't know if my lactation services and parts I was given by the hospital took away from that $150 or not... plus my medication issue may make it not worth buying and I may just keep renting.
> 
> sorry to thread crash but I wanted to tell you about my experience.
> I got a prescription from my midwife and then filled it at a medical supply place which was recommended to me by the lactation consultant. They submitted the claim as a durable medical device and even though my insurance doesn't cover breast pumps specifically they covered it in full.
> I would guess that the materials from the hospital are separate. I guess it depends on how long you plan on pumping and how expensive it is to rent the pump.
> Good luck! Insurance companies can be tough to deal with!Click to expand...

Thanks! What kind of pump did you end up getting?


----------



## cheese lover

lisaf said:


> cheese lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> congrats on team pink!
> 
> heyyady - well it turns out I have to get a doctor to say its medically necessary (not very optimistic on that happening) and then they'll only reimburse up to $150 :( I know every penny helps but I'm just not sure its worth the hassle.. especially since I don't know if my lactation services and parts I was given by the hospital took away from that $150 or not... plus my medication issue may make it not worth buying and I may just keep renting.
> 
> sorry to thread crash but I wanted to tell you about my experience.
> I got a prescription from my midwife and then filled it at a medical supply place which was recommended to me by the lactation consultant. They submitted the claim as a durable medical device and even though my insurance doesn't cover breast pumps specifically they covered it in full.
> I would guess that the materials from the hospital are separate. I guess it depends on how long you plan on pumping and how expensive it is to rent the pump.
> Good luck! Insurance companies can be tough to deal with!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! What kind of pump did you end up getting?Click to expand...

I got the Medela Pump in Style. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Mum2miller

YAY fantastic news!! CONGRATULATIONS. She shares a birthday with my Miller. xxx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

AuntBug said:


> Well I had my scan this morning and it didn't go as well as we'd hoped. LO is still TINY! Most measurements are under the 1 percentile. But more concerning is we don't have good blood flow in the cord - absent end diastolic blood flow. But fluids are great, she's moving like mad and all organs look good.
> 
> So now it's a waiting game. Every week we get is a win, hopefully she stays this healthy for a while longer. I'm trying to wrap my head around having a premie.

I hope she bakes well for quite a while longer. Big Hugs.


southerngal2 said:


> Adrian has arrived!
> 6 lbs 13 ozs.
> Will post pics soon!

AW, congratulations, honey!


bbygurl719 said:


> congratz southern Well just back from my ultrasound were team pink its a girl Lil Aaryella Rose

Yay for little girls!


cheese lover said:


> I got the Medela Pump in Style. I'd recommend it to anyone.

I agree wholeheartedly with this recommendation! I have the same one.


----------



## sma1588

i just found out that my insurance will cover my pump as long as my MD says its needed. my doc is cool and i know he will say i need it so my insurance covers it...he gives me anything i want i love it ...one way or another its still being payed for, im so excited...they said the day my doc sends in the notice is the day i should get my pump


----------



## lisaf

congrats sma! I still have to call my doc.. right now I'm pestering her about paperwork for my supplemental disability insurance.

I have to complain for a minute.. I am now having a period.. started 28 days after I gave birth. I never stopped my post-partum bleeding and am breastfeeding... WTF :grr:


----------



## MissFox

Lisa I started spotting at 5 weeks and it turned into blood and lasted about 5 days... I'm now spotting/bleeding again. I'm guessing period No2. WTF!


----------



## sma1588

lisa, i hope u get things all figured out and fixed but.
im happy to know i dont have to pay for anything its great...


yay im 24+1 today


----------



## heyyady

Lisa- I've had 2 so far :/


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Yep, load me on the early period bandwagon, ugh. Not this time, not yet, but I fully expect it. I bled for 5 weeks after having twins then nothing for a week then a flipping period, UGH. Lucky for us overly-regular chicks, eh. Sigh...


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Here is a picture from today...

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/milkdrunk.jpg

Milk drunk... sleeping it off in Mommy's arms on the patio.:thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

What a great pic SwetMama! She's beautiful.


----------



## blessedmomma

awww sweetmama what an angel!

i had first af at exactly 6 weeks, then every two weeks for the next two months. made it 3 weeks at my last one and am currently on 3 weeks and 1 day this cycle so hopefully i will make it the full 4 weeks and be normal again. has anyone tried a b-50 or b-100 vitamin every morning? it straightened my af out after my 4th baby and seems to be doing the trick this time.


----------



## lisaf

I did B-100 when trying to get pregnant.. didn't help with my issue though.
I wasn't regular at all... which is why I'm so pissed that I finally got a 'regular' cycle the one time when I shouldn't have had one, lol!

Sweet Mama - such a cute pic! I love it when they're milk drunk!!! :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I have a dilemma... How bad of an idea is it to get my scale out right now? I mean, I mostly fit pretty well into my pre-preggo clothes (which has NEVER happened to me before) so it can't be all that bad, right? Should I just try to forget about it? lol.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I say go for it! I lost all my pregnancy weight but don't fit into my clothes :( You MUST be doing better than me, :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lisaf- sorry to hear it didnt work for ya. and that your dealing with af issues:wacko:

i say go for it sweetmama. i had my last 2 in 14 mos of each other so while i lost my last pregnancy weight i still have to lose some from the one before. currently wearing hubbys shirts and stretchy pants. i refuse to buy new clothes til i lose it, lol:nope:


----------



## MissFox

I'd say not so bad to get on the scale. I was 174 when I got pregnant and was 170 at my 2wk appt. Then 164 at my 6wk. I'm having issues w/ pre preg shirts but pants fit noW. My boobs have gotten so big all my shirts are too short!

And it suckS to have your period so close To having a baby! Mine is WAY lighter than ever before pregnancy and nowhere near as panful but I've had a lot of BFing women say that's how theirs were until they stopped BFing


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Where is everyone? I miss you guys.


----------



## AuntBug

Hi Sweet Mama - I was wondering the same thing. How are you :hi:


----------



## lisaf

hey girls.. so I've called my insurance 4 times now about this breast pump thing... they have given me 2 different answers about what is covered... 3 of the people I talked to said it was covered 90% to 70% (in vs. out of network)... one person said it was a limit of $150 and i needed a doctor to say it was medically necessary.

I really want to know how much I'll get reimbursed before I pick out the pump I get (I've been tempted by the Medela Freestyle but its $100 more than the Pump in Style). What should I do?
I hate stupid insurance sometimes, lol.


----------



## MissFox

I've been wondering too!! Been really busy working for a friend and I start back to work tomorrow. I'm pretty prepared for it already but jealous bc DH gets to stay home with Rosie now. We had her 8wk checkuo and she was 22.5 in long (my shortie lol) and 11lb 4oz. I've been expressing as much as I can and happily still haven't had to suppliment with formula! Its been hard work- waking up in between when Rosie would be awake at night to pump. And since I'm not working full time I'm going to spend the 3/4 days pumping as often as I can to get my supply up.


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> hey girls.. so I've called my insurance 4 times now about this breast pump thing... they have given me 2 different answers about what is covered... 3 of the people I talked to said it was covered 90% to 70% (in vs. out of network)... one person said it was a limit of $150 and i needed a doctor to say it was medically necessary.
> 
> I really want to know how much I'll get reimbursed before I pick out the pump I get (I've been tempted by the Medela Freestyle but its $100 more than the Pump in Style). What should I do?
> I hate stupid insurance sometimes, lol.

I called my insurance and they said that the doctor has to put in a request for it. They said usually if he requests it they will approve it. I dont see him for 3 weeks but I plan on asking him to put one through. If they deny it now, I will ask him again after delivery. They can always fudge a diagnosis (LO not gaining enough weight, breast pain, sucking problems, etc.) Even if you arent having breast pain while nursing, say you do so they can request the pump. Try having your doc request one or writing you a script. The worst they can do is tell you no! And then try again in a month! :haha: Its a game with insurance. I see it all the time at work. Most people give up on it and pay for it themselves. 

Lisa I read reviews on the Avent Duo electric pump. It is $199 at Target and Im sure BRU. You could use a 20% there or buy buy baby, it might be a little cheaper on Amazon too. Anyhow not that I heard bad things about the Medela pumps, but I think they are over rated and just the "big name" in pumps, not necessarily better. The reviews I read on Amazon regarding the Avent said that some people liked it better or loved it and its the only pump they used. For $150 less than the Medelas, and great reviews, I think its a better option esp if you are paying for it.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks DarlingMe - I'm already using Medela and have a bunch of Medela accessories that go with the hospital pump I'm renting so thats another reason I wanted to stick with that brand. Its only $50 more or so for the Pump In Style... the Freestyle is where it gets very expensive. I'm not really sure the Freestyle is worth the extra price but if my insurance will pay I'd like to get it.

Oh and I won't have to lie about stuff, I've had so many issues and pain etc!


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> Thanks DarlingMe - I'm already using Medela and have a bunch of Medela accessories that go with the hospital pump I'm renting so thats another reason I wanted to stick with that brand. Its only $50 more or so for the Pump In Style... the Freestyle is where it gets very expensive. I'm not really sure the Freestyle is worth the extra price but if my insurance will pay I'd like to get it.
> 
> Oh and I won't have to lie about stuff, I've had so many issues and pain etc!

I didnt say lie, I said "fudge" :haha: Either way have your doc put it through! Maybe more than once. Worse they can do is tell you no! Many insurance companies wont give you pre authorization, so that might be one of the problems. Good luck!


----------



## Deni9271

NC here!
[link=https://lilypie.com][img noborder]https://lbdf.lilypie.com/OvQ0m4.png[/img][/link]


----------



## MissFox

Well First day of work down. Currently starting my 2nd day. Rosie missed me yesterday! She was up 5x in 5.5 hrs this morning (starting at 2AM) SO I had a VERY hard time pumping enough milk for today (Reall, I'm about 3 oz short but DH is going to bring her to me this afternoon). I need to up my supply!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> Well First day of work down. Currently starting my 2nd day. Rosie missed me yesterday! She was up 5x in 5.5 hrs this morning (starting at 2AM) SO I had a VERY hard time pumping enough milk for today (Reall, I'm about 3 oz short but DH is going to bring her to me this afternoon). I need to up my supply!!!

Aw, I don't know how I'm going to do it, I really don't...


----------



## southerngal2

I'm already dreading going back to work and leaving Adrian! :(


----------



## MissFox

It sucks. I mean- really not so bad because Rosie has been in work with me for an hour each day but STILL!


----------



## lisaf

Aw, I'm not even letting myself think of it, but I know my time is almost half over and soon it will be 2/3 over. I dont' know how I'll handle it!!


----------



## MissFox

Well I'm hoping this is a growth spurt. Were doing better tgan last night but Rosie has been up more and been more fussy for the lasy 2 nights. Sound about right for a growth spurt?


----------



## lisaf

I think they blame everything on 'growth spurts' :rolf: But yes, not sleeping as well and feeding more are supposed to be signs of a growth spurt.

I'm just trying to clear this stupid clogged duct.. its really diminishing my supply and is quite uncomfortable.. grrrrrr


----------



## Soph22

I can't bear the idea of going back to work either! I keep hoping for some sort of financial windfall miracle that would allow me to stay home with him. I know tons of moms do it and everyone is fine, but I just can't think about it right now. 

I have the Medela freestyle and it works great for me. I didn't even know there was a possibility for insurance reimbursement, but I still think I'm getting my money's worth. I haven't even tried the hands free part yet- not sure how essential that is, but I'm going to try it out soon.


----------



## lisaf

I was more interested in the digital display and timer feature on the freestyle :) The option they have for going hands free can be duplicated by using a few hair ties :haha:


----------



## sara1786

southerngal2 said:


> adrian has arrived!
> 6 lbs 13 ozs.
> Will post pics soon!

congrats!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Well, just for the record... I weighed myself. I weigh exactly what I thought I did... about 10 pounds over what I did when getting pregnant. I think that's great! I'd like to lose 20 pounds before going back to work in a couple months... we'll see, lol.


----------



## lisaf

I better lose SOME weight before going back to work or else I'll have nothing but maternity pants to wear :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies just wanted to stop in and say hello.....seems like all the cali ladies have had there LOs already and im the only 1 left....

only a few more months and i will be joining you all again...
ive started to get things ready for her already though,all her clothes she has so far (before the baby shower) have been washd and folded, her bassinet is up and her side of the room is done. the only thing left to do is get all the stuff from the baby shower and put that up and wash everything.....i know im getting tons of clothes people have been telling me they have bags of clothes for my baby girl already....


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry it took so long!

Here she is, our precious Adrian!


----------



## lisaf

she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissFox

She is SO VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> hi ladies just wanted to stop in and say hello.....seems like all the cali ladies have had there LOs already and im the only 1 left....
> 
> only a few more months and i will be joining you all again...
> ive started to get things ready for her already though,all her clothes she has so far (before the baby shower) have been washd and folded, her bassinet is up and her side of the room is done. the only thing left to do is get all the stuff from the baby shower and put that up and wash everything.....i know im getting tons of clothes people have been telling me they have bags of clothes for my baby girl already....

Oh, getting ready is so much fun! I have so many clothes this time around because of all the hand-me-downs people gave me. I was very lucky that way. I plan to pass it all on to my best friend (and his husband) who are working on expanding their family with the foster/adopt system.

Maggie finally fits in most 0-3, weighing 8 pounds, 12 ounces at her last appointment. 


southerngal2 said:


> Sorry it took so long!
> 
> Here she is, our precious Adrian!
> 
> View attachment 223877
> 
> 
> View attachment 223878

Gorgeous baby! Looks like a total doll.


----------



## lisaf

sma - I loved all the hand-me-downs I got! There were some super cute things that of course were not available in this 'season'. 
But I'll admit I've gotten a little sad that he has so many. I don't have any excuse to buy him things that I want to get him, lol! 
I'm fully stocked on clothes through 6 month sizes and have quite a few beyond that too!


----------



## sma1588

these arnt all hand me downs though people are actually buying them so i will feel bad if i get soooo many in the same sizes and she never wears them. plus i have no wear to put all these clothes lol i think shes going to be set for the next year and with x mas right around the corner from her due date just means more clothes!!!! not to sound rude or anything but i hope we get other things than just clothes from the baby shower because she actually needs some of the other stuff not 100 different outfits for the week...


----------



## lisaf

lol, I feel you on the clothes as a baby shower gift! It was too much of a pain to return most of the gifts I got that I really didn't want/need. So I have a million bath towels :dohh:

I did exchange some clothes for bigger sizes when people kept buying me 3m sizes!


----------



## sma1588

ya i have a feeling i will end up with a million of something too...and my cuzin is about 4 months being me so if she has a girl i can pass some clothes on to her. i already have some from my bfs neice but thats mostly dresses and shes due around the end of sept so i will need some long sleve onsies and little leggings so that is some clothese that i need but i really hope i atleast get some of the bottles and that kind of stuff too


----------



## AuntBug

Southerngal, she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

lisaf said:


> sma - I loved all the hand-me-downs I got! There were some super cute things that of course were not available in this 'season'.
> But I'll admit I've gotten a little sad that he has so many. I don't have any excuse to buy him things that I want to get him, lol!
> I'm fully stocked on clothes through 6 month sizes and have quite a few beyond that too!

I was lucky with the ones given to me because they were mostly the exact right season. I know what you mean about not having a reason to buy things though... sometimes I wish I could justify buying some cute clothes.


sma1588 said:


> these arnt all hand me downs though people are actually buying them so i will feel bad if i get soooo many in the same sizes and she never wears them. plus i have no wear to put all these clothes lol i think shes going to be set for the next year and with x mas right around the corner from her due date just means more clothes!!!! not to sound rude or anything but i hope we get other things than just clothes from the baby shower because she actually needs some of the other stuff not 100 different outfits for the week...

I never buy clothes for gifts for this reason. I buy socks, blankets, diapers, ointment, etc. The boring stuff, you know, because I know it is well appreciated.


lisaf said:


> lol, I feel you on the clothes as a baby shower gift! It was too much of a pain to return most of the gifts I got that I really didn't want/need. So I have a million bath towels :dohh:
> 
> I did exchange some clothes for bigger sizes when people kept buying me 3m sizes!

Perhaps you could enlist someone's help in returning for you? I know it's a pain. The one thing I got that I did want to exchanged did not come with a gift receipt, ugh.


----------



## sma1588

i usually buy the boring things too. i make baskets with just like bottle cleaners,wash cloths, baby oil,shampoo, lotion, socks, bibs, maybe 1 outfit, mittens.etc


----------



## lisaf

the stuff I didn't return/exchange was just too much of a pain in the butt because the stores weren't local to me and my energy for running around was not very high. A few things that I REALLY didn't want, I had no idea where they were bought. Then there was the fake gift receipt fiasco where I got re-gifted stuff with gift receipts that weren't valid.....

I always buy off the registry and then add a few things that I want to give them and I always always tell them that I don't mind if they return anything.


----------



## sma1588

that sux they would regift u something then do that so u cant return it and get something u need...maybe they felt bad comming with nothing?

i was looking on youtube for how to make a crib bumper and found wonder bumpers....have any of you ladies heard about these?
i think im going to make some of these but out of pluming foam instead of just padded material....i already have the material but i have time to do the bumpers


----------



## southerngal2

All I got was clothes at my shower!
I registered for lots of things I needed but apparently everyone just likes buying dresses for baby girls.

Some of the clothes are way too big, like a size 2! All I can do with those is store them for the next couple of years.


----------



## sma1588

o man that sux, i would probly end up loosing them or get tired of them being around and give them away....i hope that some people will just get gift cards if they didnt get anything but an outfit from the list.only because i could go buy that stuff for her with those and not have all those clothes. i will be happy just to have people i love at my shower but dont wanna be doing trips to the store 7 months prego in 100 degree weather


----------



## MissFox

I got so many newborn clothes and I specifically put on my registry that I didn't need ANY- unless it was on the registry. Got NONE of the clothes I registered for. I ended up returning over $100 in gifts that I didn't want/need. Fun times.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

A new picture of my sweet flower Maggie.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/helloworld.jpg

Anyone else have recent pics?


----------



## MissFox

OMGGG SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!

so any of you have any natural remidies for Bacterial Vaginosis??? I have that and a yeast infection that I'm already being treated for but they prescribed Flagyl and after reading about it on the handout I was given and online I don't think it would be wise to take it and if I do then I would ahve to stop BFing (for at least a day after I stop taking the pills which I don't think Ican pump enough to keep mysupply with work and commuting and all this other nonesense that is my life right now)


----------



## lisaf

umm, when I had BV I used a topical treatment but it was prescription... that BV sucked so bad I wanted it gone fast!


----------



## MissFox

I read vinegar could get rid of it so I've been rinsing with it after I potty- it's diluted... made that mistake the first time lol. :dohh:
I'm blaming it on mommy brain b/c I KNEW it should have been diluted.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

bummer about the bv. no advice here.

missfox was it you who said they'd be visiting palm desert soon or someone else?


----------



## sma1588

so my baby girl gave me a pretty good scare these last few days. i didnt feel her move much and thought something was going wrong. she usually moves afer i eat or when i lay down or poke at my tummy. for the past few days she just wouldnt move,well i thought she wasnt moving but she was and i just couldnt feel her.thats what the nurse had told me because i went in and the put monitors on and like always she started kicking them so good news shes doing good and no problems shes just tucked away and is back to back with me


----------



## AuntBug

SweetMama, what a beautiful baby!

Sma- glad everything is ok, it's always scary. We went in too one night since I couldn't feel her, my LO is exceptionally tiny. Always better to be safe :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Always scary when that happens small

Sweet - I did think I'd be going down soon but I was going to be with my mom and since she's injured her back I don't see the trip happening for a little while longer but definitely hoping to make it down I. The next couple of months or so


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> so my baby girl gave me a pretty good scare these last few days. i didnt feel her move much and thought something was going wrong. she usually moves afer i eat or when i lay down or poke at my tummy. for the past few days she just wouldnt move,well i thought she wasnt moving but she was and i just couldnt feel her.thats what the nurse had told me because i went in and the put monitors on and like always she started kicking them so good news shes doing good and no problems shes just tucked away and is back to back with me

Oh how scary! I'm glad she's okay.


MissFox said:


> Always scary when that happens small
> 
> Sweet - I did think I'd be going down soon but I was going to be with my mom and since she's injured her back I don't see the trip happening for a little while longer but definitely hoping to make it down I. The next couple of months or so

Oh bummer. I was hoping to meet you and get a pic of Rosie and Maggie together. Let me know when you do decide to come this way.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

If you ladies have 30 seconds, please vote for my surrogate-dude. Here is the thread with the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/adoptio...rogate-dude-please-vote-him.html#post11411673

Thanks so much!


----------



## AuntBug

What a cutie! He got my vote.


----------



## DarlingMe

Sweet_Mama said:


> If you ladies have 30 seconds, please vote for my surrogate-dude. Here is the thread with the link:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/adoptio...rogate-dude-please-vote-him.html#post11411673
> 
> Thanks so much!

I voted but only because he is decked out in Cubs gear! Are u from chicago or just ur surrogate?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

DarlingMe said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> If you ladies have 30 seconds, please vote for my surrogate-dude. Here is the thread with the link:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/adoptio...rogate-dude-please-vote-him.html#post11411673
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I voted but only because he is decked out in Cubs gear! Are u from chicago or just ur surrogate?Click to expand...

Neither of us. We are all from California, but I believe his dad is the cubs fan. I'm an Angels fan myself. Oh, and I am the surrogate that carried him. I'm just passing this along for his parents. 

*You can all vote daily until July 3rd.*


----------



## DarlingMe

Sweet_Mama said:


> DarlingMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> If you ladies have 30 seconds, please vote for my surrogate-dude. Here is the thread with the link:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/adoptio...rogate-dude-please-vote-him.html#post11411673
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I voted but only because he is decked out in Cubs gear! Are u from chicago or just ur surrogate?Click to expand...
> 
> Neither of us. We are all from California, but I believe his dad is the cubs fan. I'm an Angels fan myself. Oh, and I am the surrogate that carried him. I'm just passing this along for his parents.
> 
> *You can all vote daily until July 3rd.*Click to expand...

Lol. Well its nice to have fans all over I guess! That is great you are able to see him keep in touch with them. Congrats to you for being a surrogate, I dont think I could ever do that, definately a totally selfless act! :flower:


----------



## sma1588

im super excited ladies i cant hold back but my 3D ultrasound is today at 5 so were leaving in less than 5 hours!!!!!!


----------



## DarlingMe

How did it go SMA? We have one tomorrow afternoon, I cant wait to see LO again! And of course make sure that everything is going ok.


----------



## sma1588

well like always she was stubborn as ever and wouldnt move her had away from her face very long and decided she was going to bury herself in there. so we only got a few good pics then they just printed doubles out and kinda changed the angle on them....i loved seeing her but wish i got better and more pix for what we paid for. here are 2 pictures because they are all pretty much the same, she couldnt even get pics of her legs or feet because she was so tucked in
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2_15.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









BABY_2_23.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DarlingMe

those turned out good though! It is frustrating. We paid for a 3d scan at 24 weeks or so and the placenta was in the way of his face, couldnt really see it that well. Atleast you got a few good glimpses of her though!


----------



## sma1588

ya she just would move but i also dont think the tech was that great either. they said we could pay $ 30 more and come back but there was really no point in doing it all over again. i mean if she would of been saying what things were and actually trying to get her to move then i would of been fine with it but she was just clicking on random things or like 4 times on the same pic thing, some of the black and white pics i dont even know what is what like these....i mean i can kinda see it but not really ive had better pix from my doc then this
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1_6.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









BABY_1_5.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RosieCheeks

I don't think I have posted of pic of my little princess so here goes. 


Baby Sofia!
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c256/rasaro820/ry3D400.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Oh Rosie she is a DOLL!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Shes adorable!


----------



## sma1588

awww what a cutie


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> im super excited ladies i cant hold back but my 3D ultrasound is today at 5 so were leaving in less than 5 hours!!!!!!

OH, I so wish I could have had one of these during my pregnancy.


sma1588 said:


> well like always she was stubborn as ever and wouldnt move her had away from her face very long and decided she was going to bury herself in there. so we only got a few good pics then they just printed doubles out and kinda changed the angle on them....i loved seeing her but wish i got better and more pix for what we paid for. here are 2 pictures because they are all pretty much the same, she couldnt even get pics of her legs or feet because she was so tucked in

Aw, I think she looks cute. Sorry she was so uncooperative.


RosieCheeks said:


> I don't think I have posted of pic of my little princess so here goes.
> 
> 
> Baby Sofia!
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c256/rasaro820/ry3D400.jpg

Awwwww... absolutely precious. Does she smile all the time like that. Maggie only occasionally smiles sort of on accident, lol.


----------



## lisaf

sweet mama - You're not far away from real smiles.. we started getting them this week


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi Ladies. I feel like I am the last one still pregnant here sometimes! Love all the updates on your adorable newborns!

I am pretty sure no one has on this board, but anyone had a section? LO is transverse, unable to turn b/c of a bicornuate uterus. I was told that I will def have to have a c-section with an internal classical cut. B/c this is only done in emergency cases usually I can't find any info!


----------



## MissFox

I had one! Rosie had her horde around her neck which didn't let her drop then she ft stuck in my pelvis. And then her heart rate went into the high 180s. I had to be put under general too. Recovery is hard but Rosie is worth it all. (I ended up with an infection). I've heard that f they don't let you labor recover is a lot easier though.


----------



## Soph22

I had a c section too. It was an emergency section since baby's heart rate dropped dangerously low. It was scary, but we made it through. This was my first pregnancy so I have nothing else to compare it to, but I didn't think the recovery was too bad. Just take it easy and ease yourself back into walking, etc. 
I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm happy to share any insight or advice if you'd like.


----------



## lisaf

I don't know anything about the internal classic cut (not sure what that means really)
but I have heard from several people who had mulitple c-sections that planned ones are much easier to recover from (also less dangerous according to my doctor). I also read that the sooner you can get up and walk, the speedier your recovery.


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> I don't know anything about the internal classic cut (not sure what that means really)
> but I have heard from several people who had mulitple c-sections that planned ones are much easier to recover from (also less dangerous according to my doctor). I also read that the sooner you can get up and walk, the speedier your recovery.

It is the vertical up and down style incision not the horizontal bikini cut. Mine is supposed to be planned, but I have a feeling I will go into labor sooner and it will be kind of an emergency/rushed thing. I have also heard less complications. Trying to talk my doc into 38 weeks but I dont think he will go for it! LO is already 5 lbs 3 oz so Im wondering if he will just b/c he will be challenging to deliver anyhow, maybe less so if he is smaller! Also I have read there is a risk for cord prolapse with transverse lie when hte waters break. :dohh: I clearly spend too much time researching! 

Everyone I have talked to who has a section in the past few years has said the have to get up that evening, usually after anesthesia wears off!


----------



## heyyady

I had a section- the best thing I can tell you is to keep the incision DRY (I used a maxi-pad up against it for about 2 weeks) and to get a belly binder like this
https://eastmedicalsupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=166
(Oh yeah- and no vacuuming for 6 weeks!)


----------



## lisaf

I googled vertical c-section recovery.. found some message boards with some advice/suggestions
https://www.mothering.com/community...section-requiring-vertical-classical-incision
one person said their doc did a vertical incision on the outside then a horizontal on the uterus to make the recovery easier (not sure if thats an option for you)
https://j-pouch.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3451071921/m/691101421/inc/1


----------



## DarlingMe

lisaf said:


> I googled vertical c-section recovery.. found some message boards with some advice/suggestions
> https://www.mothering.com/community...section-requiring-vertical-classical-incision
> one person said their doc did a vertical incision on the outside then a horizontal on the uterus to make the recovery easier (not sure if thats an option for you)
> https://j-pouch.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3451071921/m/691101421/inc/1

yup thats what the specialist recommended. I havent talked to my OB yet so we will see what he wants to do. I am assuming he will go with the spec recommendation. Thanks for looking for me! I will check those out. :flower:


----------



## AuntBug

DarlingMe - chances are I will need the same in about two weeks due to severe IUGR. My LO isn't quite 2 lbs yet,and will probably be too small to deliver via a regular csection. Unless the stars align and she is in perfect position for an induction, which is unlikely at 34 weeks.

I'll make sure to pop back in and let you know how it was, although she is my first so I don't have much to compare to. My docs weren't too thrown by it, just wanted to prep me and said it's pretty common when babies are so small, the can't safely reach them otherwise.


----------



## MissFox

Good luck ladies. And I really hope your Dr goes for the earlier one- although I've also heard that some labor hormones trigger the baby with breathing easier when their born. Just try to stay as relaxed as you can. I had my section super late and I was up the next day at 2pm (so about 13 hours afterwards- although I wanted to get up quicker but had visitors for a couple hours).


----------



## AuntBug

Happy 4th of July U.S. mommies and mommies to be :hi:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

We're just back from a 5 day mini-vacation in San Diego. It was nice and we stayed with my friend who I carried the twins for... two 4 year olds can be very loud, lol. My 9 and 7 year old were very good and the four girls together played school and had a blast. When we were getting ready for the beach I even got to braid the hair of all of them, including the TWINkies. It was awesome to stay with my friends and it also saved us a ton of money. We went to the lake by our old house for free fireworks and say a few friends. It was a lovely time and I'm glad we did it.

Anyway, I am so glad to be home, even if it is 100+ degrees every day. Maggie was obviously exhausted as well because she slept 7 hours last night, which I am very grateful for. I really would like her to do that every night, but hey, I'll take every so often for now. 

How was everyone's holiday?


----------



## sma1588

sounds like u had a great time!!!!!



asfm im very excited i get my 3d/4d ultrasound rdone for free next tuesday so hopefully this time its alot better than last time. not only the pictures but the whole process. maybe i will actually be able to see her and know what is what this time because the ultrasound tech really sucked last time


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies i just found this friend..i noticed a lot of you are pretty far along or already had your babies!! i am 23 weeks today and already ready for november!


----------



## MissFox

Congratulations tlh!!! Do you know what you're having? (Besides a baby lol!) Boy or girl?


----------



## JNA

Heyy Ladies :wave:
I have missed you guys. My internet has been down and I have been too busy to go somewhere and catch up with bnb. 

There have been a couple of days I wish i had internet to get help with little Miss Kaliyah lol :dohh:

Here are some pics of baby girl. 

All the baby pics are Adorable!

I dont think i have had a period yet due to the fact I have not stopped bleeding since giving birth :(

Sma great 3d scan

Dont know much about c-sections but good luck

For ladies with babies measuring small. My friend had a baby 2 days past due day weghing just under 4lbs and he is just fine.
Enjoy being pregnant because I kind of miss it (even the heart burn)

Of course Im super happy lo is here :happydance:
Kaliyah has yet to get tone to her skin so people look twice when they see us out. Its like a stole a little white baby lol not to mention she has blue/grey eyes.

Glad all has been well with you ladies. Cant wait to bug yall with questions again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00619-20110703-2125.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









FacebookHomescreenImage.jpg
File size: 244 KB
Views: 0









IMG00598-20110628-2159.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG00564-20110626-1852.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> sounds like u had a great time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> asfm im very excited i get my 3d/4d ultrasound rdone for free next tuesday so hopefully this time its alot better than last time. not only the pictures but the whole process. maybe i will actually be able to see her and know what is what this time because the ultrasound tech really sucked last time

I really hope you enjoy the u/s this time and that you get some great pics. I still wish I would have had one.


tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies i just found this friend..i noticed a lot of you are pretty far along or already had your babies!! i am 23 weeks today and already ready for november!

Welcome to our group. Nevermind when people deliver, we're all friends here and support each other. 23 weeks is a fun time, little belly, feeling good. How are you doing?

JNA~She's adorable. I have to laugh that you get looks when out and tell you my little story. I have a very good friend who is black and when her twins were born (early in the NICU) and I went to go see them... it was quite the shock for me. I had no idea they would look so light. She laughed at me and then told me that when she had her first set of twins (yes, she had two sets of twins) at 18 years old, she didn't know either... walked right past them in the nicu and didn't believe the nurse who said those were her babies. Anyway, now I know.


----------



## tlh97990

i'm having a little girl i'm so excited!!! its nice having people in here that have already gone through everything im about to go through!


----------



## JNA

tlh97990 Yay for having a little girl!

SweetMama hahaha :rofl:


How much are the babies weighing?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

She started at 7 pounds, 7 ounces and at 6 weeks old Maggie weighs 11 pounds, 2 ounces. Yes, she is very good at https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/BF.gif lol.

Here are a couple pictures from this week.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/271025_2157045095539_1528832290_32401708_2283287_n.jpg https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/263004_2157023014987_1528832290_32401668_7303442_n.jpg https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/268844_2157022334970_1528832290_32401667_3396483_n.jpg


----------



## JNA

Aw shes precious. I love her little smirk. I guessin bf babies weigh more be Kaliyah is 12lbs and shes always eating. She wont take a passy it makes her mad bc theres no milk coming out lol


----------



## AuntBug

Sweet mama and JNA, love the pics! What beautiful babies!!


----------



## MissFox

At 9 weeks Rosie was 11lb4oz. Haven't weighed her since. Guessing she's over 12 lbs.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys its been awhile since i posted in here. Everythings going well. Went for my 20 week scan on tuesday and everything looks good. the tech confirmed it was a girl. (which im glad she did cuz my OH's first was suppose to b a girl and came out a boy lol) . My placent is still low lying its about 0.5cm away from cervix and anterior. i have to go back for another u/s to look at my placenta and babys spine oA of right now she is breech. which has got me a lil concerned because i want a natural birth and once again my oh's 2 girls were breech! any who 21 weeks today!


----------



## MissFox

My LO was breech at my 20 week scan and she turned. Hopefully yours does too. And hpoe your placenta moves as well. 
Rosie is at work with my today. HEHEHE Big boss is out of town so I got the OK to bring her in since I didn't have a sitter.


----------



## sma1588

love the pix of all the babies there so cute and growing so fast!!!!!

how long did they stay in newborn clothes or did u ladies just go straight to the 0-3 month sizes? the only reason i ask is because my baby shower is at the end of the month and if i get tons of newborn stuff i might have to take some back, just need to no what to keep


----------



## JNA

Kaliyah is 12lbs and wearing 3-6 months. I have given away tons of brand clothes. Next time im not washing anything till lo is here. I would advise lots of 0-3 clothes. Especially if your expecting a big baby!

MissFox I want to see new pics of Miss Rosie I bet you have her rotten lol.

BBy hope your placenta doesn't keep you from having your natural birth.


----------



## MissFox

Rosie was in newborn for 2-3 weeks. She was 8lbs at birth (we knew she was gonna be bigger since she was 7lb at my 37 week growth scan). She has been in 0-3 since then and we're gonna start with the 3-6 jammies. She's too long for the others (except carters... BTW I LOVE THEIR SIZING!)
And how much you will need also will depend on how much they spit up and need a change of clothes. Rosie was in the same thing all day so in 7 days we only used 7 outfits. Got to the point I just changed her to wear what she had! 
So more 0-3 (she spit up more in that size too lol... maybe just bc she was in it longer?) and 3/6. I specifically asked for no new newborn clothes (bought the couple of cute things I wanted) because I knew she wouldn't be in them very long. However- I also know a few babies who were in newborns until almost 3m.

JNA- I'm on my work computer so I'll have to upload some later tonight :D


----------



## AuntBug

It's funny, I got tons of 0-3months, but had to go out and buy preemie clothes to prepare since my LO is so tiny tiny, we're hoping to get to 3 lbs by the time she's born. It's so hard to plan ahead :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

so it sounds like i will need lots of 0-3 months...i have some little onsies in just born and new born from carters that were already washed, new born sleep sack things and some outfits in new born. i think were almost done with the newborn stuff except the sleep n' plays we need those and we should be fine. im going to ask when they will tell me about how much they expect her to weigh so i have an idea of what to keep. i rather exchange the clothes for what she will wear than have them never worn


----------



## Sweet_Mama

sma1588 said:


> love the pix of all the babies there so cute and growing so fast!!!!!
> 
> how long did they stay in newborn clothes or did u ladies just go straight to the 0-3 month sizes? the only reason i ask is because my baby shower is at the end of the month and if i get tons of newborn stuff i might have to take some back, just need to no what to keep

One thing I did not realize is that NEWBORN size is smaller at 5-8 pounds than 0-3 MONTHS size at 8-12 pounds. Maggie was in newborn for at least 2-3 weeks as the 0-3 were huge on her.


----------



## lisaf

even with my almost 10lb baby we wore newborn for 2 weeks I think... though at almost 2 months we're getting tight on the 0-3m size stuff :dohh:
I didn't realize how much I had until after I washed it all and put it away and counted it. I had lots of hand-me-downs and only a handful of new items. 
I HATE how sizing fluctuates so much, love Carter's sizing too! :)
Some brands seem to expand width-ways which is just weird to me, but maybe I have an unusually long and lanky baby?


----------



## sma1588

Sweet_Mama said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> love the pix of all the babies there so cute and growing so fast!!!!!
> 
> how long did they stay in newborn clothes or did u ladies just go straight to the 0-3 month sizes? the only reason i ask is because my baby shower is at the end of the month and if i get tons of newborn stuff i might have to take some back, just need to no what to keep
> 
> One thing I did not realize is that NEWBORN size is smaller at 5-8 pounds than 0-3 MONTHS size at 8-12 pounds. Maggie was in newborn for at least 2-3 weeks as the 0-3 were huge on her.Click to expand...

ya i never thought about it untill reading a post on this site then it hit me that as odd as it sounds newborn is way smaller than 0-3. i guess the 0-3 are for those babies that are born at 11 lbs lol. i hate how the sizing is in different brands, i have newborn onsies that are way different sizes as far as how wide they are....so im thinking if she is born the end of sept then by x mas 0-3 should still be fitting her( i have 0-3 month x mas onsies)


----------



## sma1588

lisaf said:


> even with my almost 10lb baby we wore newborn for 2 weeks I think... though at almost 2 months we're getting tight on the 0-3m size stuff :dohh:
> I didn't realize how much I had until after I washed it all and put it away and counted it. I had lots of hand-me-downs and only a handful of new items.
> I HATE how sizing fluctuates so much, love Carter's sizing too! :)
> Some brands seem to expand width-ways which is just weird to me, but maybe I have an unusually long and lanky baby?

that makes me feel better about having plenty of newborn onsies and pants because alot of people were saying they only fit for a couple of days if you have a smaller baby. your little man is pretty big so im pretty sure my little girl will fit just fine in newborn stuff but still dont need a TON of newborn stuff. i have alot of hand me downs too. mostly dresses in newborn and the little sleep sacks, i dont think dresses will get much use in winter lol


----------



## MissFox

Heres acouple rosie pictures for your enjoyment :D

The pic of the ponytail is Rosie's first one. It was SO HOT and she was miserabe with her hair stuck to her neck- so I put it up. It was surprisingly easy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00156-20110619-1750.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG00149-20110619-1323.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1









271296_237734989587254_100000522635396_920687_5192806_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









278544_240134919347261_100000522635396_929322_3813720_o.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

OMG she is soooooo cute and lots of hair wow


----------



## AuntBug

How adorable Miss Fox!


----------



## JNA

She is too cute. I love how shes tagging along ehind the 4 wheeler


----------



## MissFox

Yea it's been so great being her mom! The 4wheeler pic is from Father's Day (so is the smiley one next to it). We went to the beach with DH's family and went riding. Love that she got to go for a couple seconds too. UGH so I'm having some serious issues pumping today! I've only managed 5oz since 11am. Rosie has had 10oz since then. LAAAME! I'm giong to the east coast for 10 days and I'm excited that I'm not going to have to worry about pumping so much (maybe a bottle here andthere in the middle of the night when I wake up just to have it on hand) but I'm hoping she's still getting enough from me.


----------



## JNA

Pump for 5 minutes then wait 5 
Do it for 15 minutes and it should help you up your supply
Drink a large beverage before pumping can help too


Glad to hear you guys had a great fathers day
I have not mad it to the beach yet. Trying to wait till Aug dont want Kaliyah to get too much sun to soon


----------



## MissFox

Lucky for us it was a cool day and windy and Rosie slept most of the time we were there (In my big jacket on a camping chair lol). YEa, I'm thinking about giong and trying to pump some more. It's frustrating! I think I just don't want to spend too much time doing it at work. I'm off in 30 though so I might try to go get another 2oz or so.. Even another 1 would be good (I pumped almost 4 oz this morning around 1:30 when I woke to pee... so I'd not be far off on what she ate.) I might just wait until I'm good and full and home to pump- get a good 5oz and then feed her from both breasts. Just hope it works. She's only had bottles one other day this week too so I don't so much think my supply is dropping just that I'm not taking the time to pump enough.


----------



## lisaf

Are you compressing your breasts at all while pumping? Sometimes it looks like I'm empty but if I give them a squeeze, more comes out.
You can also try taking fenugreek


----------



## Sweet_Mama

We went to the beach on your vacation to SD, but I failed in the picture taking department, lol.


Miss Fox, she's just gorgeous!


----------



## MissFox

lol if I don't squeeze I only get about 1 oz out of each... with squeezing ican make it to 4 sometimes


----------



## JNA

What kind of pumps are yall using?


----------



## lisaf

I'm still using the hospital rental (medela symphony). If my medication switch works out I'll buy the pump in style (though I'm tempted by the freestyle)


----------



## JNA

I loved the symphony mainly bc its 2 phase. Im going to look more into the freestyle it caught my eye but its so expensive. I have a lactina and its ancient lol

Hows life with Daniel


----------



## lisaf

life is ok, I don't think I'm cut out to be a stay-at-home mom! :haha: I just need breaks from him, you know? He's not even a difficult baby :dohh:
He's really adorable right now and smiles/squeals/laughs when he sees me or when I stick my tongue out at him.

I do like the symphony.. I was feeling bad about the rental fee but with the per-month cost for formula I guess its not so bad! :) If only it were affordable to buy or was more portable, lol!
I saw this on some opinions of the PIS vs. the Freestyle : https://community.babycenter.com/post/a21536467/medela_freestyle_vs._medela_pump_in_style_advanced
The negative comparisons kind of scare me away from the freestyle. I also already have parts that I think are compatible with the PIS so I'd have a spare set of parts which would be kind of nice... 
The improved features of the Freestyle are kind of superficial... light up LED display with timer etc... though its smaller and more portable too but I don't think thats going to be a big deal for me. Always nice to have it smaller but not really a requirement, you know? Its still tempting though!

If you get the Pump In Style, do you have a preference for the bag to go with it? The backpack, the metro bag, the original etc?


----------



## MissFox

I have the Avent pump. Not sure which one but also have an Avent hand pump which is the only one I use...


----------



## sma1588

so i had my new ultrasounds done again today and she was still in a bad spot (same place as last time) but she moved towards the end and we got some good ones. in one of them it looks like she was giving kisses
 



Attached Files:







AS18.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









AS8.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









AS24.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









AS19.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









AS27.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlh97990

the hospital here didnt even offer 3d and 4d ultrasound pics i was disappointed :(


----------



## MissFox

Tlh- I had to pay for mine to be do e seperately. There could be a plavce nearby that does them. 2 hours til we startthe drive to Oakland to get on the plane tomorrow!! Soooo excited!!!

Oh and she looks like a cutie!!! Can't wait to see her outside pictures! I swear Rosie looks very similar to how she did when she was born. And then I was looking at her newborn pictures the other day and its amazing how much she has changed! And 3 months old already!


----------



## Soph22

Hi ladies- 
it's been a while since I'mve had a chance to come on here. Nice 3d pics, we got ours at 18 weeks, he turned out much cuter in real life :)

I use the medela freestyle and it's been great for me.

Is anyone going to be a sahm? I wasn't planning on it for financial reasons, but now that it's almost time to go back to work I am soooooo dreading it!! I don't know if I can leave him everyday. I still don't know if it's financially feasible but maybe we can live on ramen noodles or something.
for those of you who have had to return to work- how is it going? Any tips that helped you?


----------



## sma1588

ya we paid for ours at a place who does only that and pictures of newborns and maternity. it was a little expensive but worth it this time.....
i know shes going to gain a little more weight but will probly look the same, they said she has a tiny bit of hair already and we can kinda see her eyelashes in some pics.....


im going to e staying at home for awhile untill shes about 6 months then i need to work. hopefully i can get in where i was a while ago


----------



## MissFox

I'm back to work. Started at 8 weeks since DH wasn't mKing enough money. I work a couple days as week. Its not so bad. I don't think I couldhave been a sahm for too long but would like to for at least 6 months when we have baby no2


----------



## lisaf

I've heard it's easier if you go back mid-week so it's a short week for you. I'm nervous to be away from him but also kind of excited for a break.


----------



## sma1588

lisa i love ure avatar pic. everytime u post something i always think aww hes so cute and so big already.....i cant believe how fast they grow, before i know it my little girl will be here and then it will be her first b day


----------



## JNA

lisaf said:


> life is ok, I don't think I'm cut out to be a stay-at-home mom! :haha: I just need breaks from him, you know? He's not even a difficult baby :dohh:
> He's really adorable right now and smiles/squeals/laughs when he sees me or when I stick my tongue out at him.
> 
> I do like the symphony.. I was feeling bad about the rental fee but with the per-month cost for formula I guess its not so bad! :) If only it were affordable to buy or was more portable, lol!
> I saw this on some opinions of the PIS vs. the Freestyle : https://community.babycenter.com/post/a21536467/medela_freestyle_vs._medela_pump_in_style_advanced
> The negative comparisons kind of scare me away from the freestyle. I also already have parts that I think are compatible with the PIS so I'd have a spare set of parts which would be kind of nice...
> The improved features of the Freestyle are kind of superficial... light up LED display with timer etc... though its smaller and more portable too but I don't think thats going to be a big deal for me. Always nice to have it smaller but not really a requirement, you know? Its still tempting though!
> 
> If you get the Pump In Style, do you have a preference for the bag to go with it? The backpack, the metro bag, the original etc?

I cant wait for Kaliyah to respond to my faces. She only smiles when I smile and randomly does her own thing lol. I completely understand the needing a "break" every now and then.

If I get the Pump in style I want it in back pack style. The size of the pump does not bother me as long as its portable or should I say easy to move with.

Sma Great scan pics

MissFx how well does your pump work? Do you pump both at once with the hand pump?

Sop22 Im a sahm until Kaliyah begins to talk/ understand right from wrong. My OH is semi supporting us and what I have left over from my pell grant will have to cover the rest. 
I actually like being with Kaliyah all day mostly because she never cries (I dont think she knows how yet lol)
OH will meet her fro the first time next friday and cannot wait!

I think :witch: is here :growlmad: was hoping I would not have her for a couple of months.


----------



## sma1588

so when u all had your babies did u have your own room after delivery and did OH get to stay with you over night?


i just found out today that kaiser is giving every1 a private room for after having the baby even if they have to put you on another floor and the dad gets the other bed. im so excited about this. i dont have to share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

they only have private rooms on the maternity floor at my hospital (except the overflow rooms) so we had a private one.. the chair in the room folds out into a bed. It was really nice he got to stay with us.

Oh, and I found a GREAT price on pumps!!! Pump in style for 215 and Freestyle for 285!!! Free shipping and no tax outside of TX. I may go for the freestyle anyway at that price since thats how much the PIS costs at my local store.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> What kind of pumps are yall using?

I have the Medela PIS and love it! I've used it after the surrogate twins when I exclusively pumped for 2 months and it was fantastic. I used it to gradually ween my milk out after the next surrobaby and am using it now when I occasionally make Maggie a bottle. It's great. It's the squarish bag style? not the backpack. I used to tug it all around the SDSU campus and it's very portable. I plan to bring it to work every day when I go back.

SMA~she's gorgeous, of course! Oh, and so jealous of your private room (though I did make enough of a stink that I did get one eventually).

I go back to work on August 8th... fun. I actually look forward to it because I am bored out of my mind at home at the same time as not being able to get anything done, you know. My husband will be staying home with our 3 girls.


----------



## DarlingMe

Don't forget u can use 20% off bed bath & beyond coupons at buy buy baby!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone i have a weird question. im 22 weeks tomorrow and was just wondering by the time you guys were 22 weeks how much weight have you gained.


----------



## MissFox

just one side at a time with my pump. all of my pumps are only one side at a time :(

i think i had gained 5lbs... nut i was overweight


----------



## bbygurl719

here are my scan pics from july 5th 20w3d. I feel like ive gained a crap load ive already gained 16lbs!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 20e3ds.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









ultrasound 20w3d.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









ultrasound girl 20w3d.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

I gained 25 my whole pregnancy and 4 was the last week. (OK- I ate a HUGE dinner right before going in to be induced). BUT again- I was over weight when I got pregnant (due to issues with birth control) I'm not 10+lbs lighter than when I got pregnant. I'm sure you'll do fine. I looked at it as "i'm going to gain what I'll gain and it's giong to take time to come off either way" I didn't stress too much on what I ate (although I tried for 1 healthy meal a day :dohh: )


----------



## sma1588

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone i have a weird question. im 22 weeks tomorrow and was just wondering by the time you guys were 22 weeks how much weight have you gained.

well im 29 weeks and have only gained 5-6 lbs in total.....and thats because i lost about 4 lbs in the begining because of the flu. so if u count it from what ive gained from before i lost weight its only been 3 lbs


----------



## JNA

I had only gained 7lbs at 22 weeks but I gained 50lbs my entire pregnancy (lots of water weight)

I had a private room for delivery and recovery. There was a big couch in the delivery room that turned into a bed and my best friend and sister slept on it waiting for me to dialate. There was a Single sleeper couch in my recovery rm.

I prefer to pump one breast at a time because I need to squeeze to make sure I get all the milk out but I find that when I pump 1 the other turns into a faucet lol 

I need a workout buddy for motivation but no one will get up and walk with me :( There are too many snakes around here for me and Kaliyah to go out on our own


----------



## DarlingMe

I was 195 before pg (5' 6") , down to 180 by about 16-17 weeks, up to 203 now. Not sure how to answer when people asked what I gained since I have been up and down so much!


----------



## MissFox

i gp by starting weighht


----------



## DarlingMe

MissFox said:


> i gp by starting weighht

Yes 8 lbs sounds much better than 23lbs! I told OH I might be a lucky one who leaves the hospital less than what I was before pregnancy! 4 weeks left though so I won't get to excited!


----------



## MissFox

Darling- I was AT my pre-pregnancy weight by my 2 weekpp check.


----------



## sma1588

i thought i would be one to gain the 50 lbs that no 1 wants to gain on even the 30 but so far im not even close so even if i do gain some more i think i will be at my pre preg weight or a little less when i leave the hosp. that would be nice plus i plan to breastfeed and every1 says it helps to loose weight to


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I usually gain about 15 pounds by week 20.


----------



## lisaf

i gained 4 or so by then I think... but I still put on 30 for the whole pregnancy, lol
I lost it all fast but still don't fit in my pre-pregnancy clothes :dohh:
And I'm sure I'd lose more weight BFing if I could only stop eating like a pig :rofl:

Regarding pumping - I have to pump both at once because the other drips everywhere
The freestyle looks SO much smaller than the PIS in the stores... but I already have spare parts for the PIS valves/setup.. any chance those are compatible with the freestyle even though it comes with a different valve?


----------



## JNA

Im 10lbs lighter than before bfp Breastfeeding really cancels out alot of the calories I take in thank god :D


----------



## MissFox

I know! I EAT LIKE A BEAST! It's kinda sad... but I've lost another 2lbs... putting me at 12lbs below bfp weight.


----------



## southerngal2

I was 112 before & 150 at the end of my pregnancy.
Now I'm at 125.


----------



## heyyady

I was pregnant last summer and BALLOONED- then miscarried and comfort ate. Then got pregnant with the girls. The last few weeks and in the hospital when they were born, no one weighed me, so don't have a clue what my ending weight was. So, I have no clue what to tell people about what I've gained :wacko: I do know I'm 2 pounds less than I was for my first Drs apt with the girls- but WOW do my clothes not fit right!!! LOL- I need some serious tummy tuck action!!!


----------



## MissFox

Im 13 lbss down from pre preg weight !!!! Clothes are fitting... But not my tops. My TaTas are HUGE now.


----------



## tlh97990

im 24 weeks and have already gained 20 lbs i thought it was a lot but i was average weight before being pregnant and my doctor said im gaining perfectly


----------



## MissFox

I know a lot of girls who were classified as "underweight" so their Dr's were really happy when they gained 50. When the MW was talking to me about watching how much I gain (I ate anything I wanted lol) she finished her talk with "well, if you gain the standard 30-40lbs that most women do with their first pregnancy don't worry about it. it will come off"


----------



## AuntBug

I've gained 5 lbs total, but my morning sickness never went away and my LO is a peanut. I still have people surprised I'm pregnant, they must think I have one hell of a beer gut :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

when i first got pregnant i was classified as underweight. but when i went in for my 20 week scan they said baby is measuring small but yet ive gained 16lbs!


----------



## JNA

OMG I was in church for 5 hours yesterday and my boobs got really engorged. I pumped as soon as I got home but I only got 1 ounce from my right breast. I got back on schedule but Im getting very little milk out of my right breast even though it is full. It hurts like hell and is hard as a rock. What can a do for relief?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> OMG I was in church for 5 hours yesterday and my boobs got really engorged. I pumped as soon as I got home but I only got 1 ounce from my right breast. I got back on schedule but Im getting very little milk out of my right breast even though it is full. It hurts like hell and is hard as a rock. What can a do for relief?

Be careful, it could be mastitis. Watch for a fever and if you get one and your boob is red then call the doc asap.

I've had this before, it can be a blocked duct as well. You can use heating pads, let the HOT shower run on it while rubbing HARD to encourage it to unblock. That's what I had to do. I rubbed to the point of it being even more sore, but it was worth it not to be blocked up, which can still lead to mastitis. Think heat and massage and try pumping from just that one boob while massaging it as much as you can to encourage it to unblock.


----------



## DarlingMe

JNA, Sweet Mama gave you good advice from what I have heard! I have heard bras with underwires can cause the problem too (not sure if that is true, b/c many women use underwired bras!) I was also going to ask if you have looked at manually expressing? I am not sure if you didnt have your pump/daughter, but I have heard some women exclusively manually express. It might have been a chance to get some relief until you got home!


----------



## JNA

I do pump and feed I just find it hard to do in public. I tried to empty my breast but now its raw with a nasty looking blister :(

I have a dr app today the heat took away some of the pain thanks for the help


----------



## lisaf

just keep working at it....
one good way to apply heat is to soak a diaper in hot water and use it as a compress. I've heard that wet heat is actually more helpful than dry heat.
I also used a rice bag (cloth bag with rice in it... zap it in the microwave for 1:30 and its a great heating pad and a little moist too)... I would put in on the clogged area while I pumped.

Keep in mind that after you clear a clog it may still be a little sore and supply may be lower on that side for a few days... something I didn't know and I kept massaging the heck out of my breast and was MAKING it sore by massaging really hard.
When you do clear the clog, you may get stringy stuff.. its harmless but may clog a bottle if you're pumping and you can sift it out if you need to.. its not harmful to the baby. (I never got the stringy stuff when I cleared my clog but many women do see that)

If you keep getting clogs, you can take lecithin I think and reducing the fat in your diet is supposed to help too.

Hope you get it sorted soon!!


----------



## DarlingMe

Any better today JNA? It is such a joke that breastfeeding is such a "hidden" practice! There is no reason why a women shouldnt be able to discreetly nurse her child. I know I wouldnt be able to either, people are too judgemental about it. Yet somehow it would have been appropriate for you to change a soiled diaper on the church pew but feeding under a cover isnt!


----------



## JNA

I think the clog is gone. My breast is very sore and I still have low supply coming from both breast :shrug:

The hot water in diaper worked magic thanks ladies

Had my 6 week check up and did not like the exam at all. Finally on bc NO more kids for a couple of years over here lol :thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

Wanted to let you ladies know Taylor Halle was born via csection last night around 6 pm EDT. She is 2 lbs 8 oz and 14 inches long. She's been breathing no problem on her own, no oxygen at all, even right after birth :happydance::happydance: we're so happy and I can't wait to hold her!

DarlingMe - I did need the classical csection cut, and they had to cut even higher up because her cord was around her neck twice, she was breech, tiny and hard to get out. But her APGAR was 9 @5 min, so she was just a little shell shocked @ first. I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## DarlingMe

Wow you were right on you PP, she is a peanut! But the weight doesn't matter as much that she is breathing and hopefully eating well. I know they used to make LO stay until they are 5 lbs though. Are they talking about that? 

Thanks for the update on the section. I am sure her weight had to do with a combo of nausea and cord compression so she should gain quick! did they do both cuts the same way? You feeling ok? Can't wait to see pics, I could ask a million more questions too. But enjoy your LO and a speedy recovery!


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks DarlingMe! It was mostly her size and position that required the classical, they didn't see the cord till they got in. My skin is cut across the bikini line, and uterus is vertical. I'm doing ok, but haven't gotten up yet. I can't send pics from my iPad, but will def post when I get home. She's beautiful, tiny but perfect. She doesn't have a weight goal, just needs to show she can maintain temp, eat well and gain.


----------



## DarlingMe

That is awesome! You should have her home in no time!! Please don't send any pus :haha: I see the autocorrect is the same as the iPhone! You can get lots of use out of your NB and 0-3 m clothes too. Although I am sure she is swimming right now. :flower: congrats again!


----------



## AuntBug

:haha: damn iPad and autocorrect! I also have quite a few preemie clothes, so I think we're set for awhile :D


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats! :)
Can't wait to see pics of your LO!


----------



## MissFox

So exciting!! Glad to hear your both doing well also! I hope your recovery is speedy and that lo starts gaining and gets to come home soon


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats! So teenie! :) can't wait for pics


----------



## sma1588

congrats on the new tiny little girl, im glad she is doing good as well as yourself. cant wait to see pics! sounds like u will get to use all those clothes for a long time 

p.s she was born on my moms b day, it seems like there are alot of july 25th b days


----------



## sma1588

when does baby usually start to go head down?

my little girl has always had her head in my left side/hip area so she wont have much of a turn but just wondering


----------



## DarlingMe

I was told they can turn all the way up to delivery, but generally by 32-4 weeks they should be head down and ready to go! My LO is transverse but turns every couple days to head down then turns back :dohh:. OHs mom said one of her babys was head down at the office, 4 hours later, breech! So anything is possible but sounds like your LO is headed in the right direction!


----------



## sma1588

ok good i just have this feeling since she likes to do everything opposite of what she should that she will be this way all the up untill delivery then decide she wants to be breach....

i dont know how im suposed to keep her in for another 5-9 weeks. when she streatches my whole tummy goes in different directions and she loves to stick that little butt of hers out so i go lop sided, it just seems like there is no room left for her


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on the LO!!!

My SIL is due in a week and her little girl was breeched until last week she somehow turned head down so now shes gotta wait instead of getting a csection

Those that already have had their babies or are expecting have you guys found any checklists that accurately pinpoint what you need for your baby?? i'm a first time mom and some checklists have a whole bunch of stuff that dont seem necessary and others have the bare minimums. has anyone found a good one?


----------



## JNA

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, I think the stuff you need depends mostly on what will work for you. That's why lists vary so much. Some consider a baby carrier like a bjorn 'essential' while others think it's a waste of money.
You also may really want something but your kid will hate it.

I didn't think I'd need the Velcro swaddle wraps but he got out of any other swaddle and those really help him sleep


----------



## DarlingMe

tlh97990 said:


> congrats on the LO!!!
> 
> My SIL is due in a week and her little girl was breeched until last week she somehow turned head down so now shes gotta wait instead of getting a csection
> 
> Those that already have had their babies or are expecting have you guys found any checklists that accurately pinpoint what you need for your baby?? i'm a first time mom and some checklists have a whole bunch of stuff that dont seem necessary and others have the bare minimums. has anyone found a good one?

I have kept the tags & receipts for alot of things. I have things I think are necessary or others have told me but everyone has their own opinions as others said! I have noticed different families say different things too. Like OH's family swears by swings, rocking chairs, and doesnt use pacifiers. My family almost everyone boucers and pacifiers are a must have. I think it has alot to do with different parenting styles! 

I have washed a couple bottles (plan on nursing) kept the rest in box, diapers kept in box in case LO grows out of the sizes or we like cloths, washed maybe 15 outfits for the first couple weeks, kept tags on others, and so on. I figure if we decide we dont need/like some things they are still in the box or have tags and can be exchanged or returned.


----------



## MissFox

I love the swing and so does Rosie. She used to sit in it for an hour every morning so I could have me time and eat breakfast. I also loved my baby Bjorn. With my c section I couldn't lift the whole infant seat for quite some time. Not to mention she hates her ca seat if it isn't in the ca so the baby carrier was amazing for grocery shopping and when we went camping too. 
Ummmm boogie wipes are a cute idea but baby wipes are cheaper. 
I'm BFing but I still have around 8 bottles bc I'm back to work and I pump for her. Rosie loves the bumbo and floor play mats but I got the cheapest flooor mat that is back time tummy time and a toddler tunnel and was the cheapest I could find. I borrowed the bumbo. 
Don't be afraid to shop for clothes at a thrift store. Cute onesies for $1. I only bought a couple adorable must have oufits and had tons of hand me downs. Take the nose sucker thing from the hospital! It arms better than any if the ones I've got from a store. I actually told the nurse I couldn't find mine and asked for another one.


----------



## sma1588

this helped me out to ladies, i have my baby shower this weekend and like i said before i know were getting tons on clothes so i have told OH and his mom that im pretty sure i will be taking some back so i can get things that i need like the bottles i want (breast flow) and small things like the storage bags for breast milk and so on


----------



## DarlingMe

I got tons of clothes at my shower. Many onesies and sleepers. We only have a couple "going out" outfits but I dont think we will use to many the first few months. We got atleast 20 packs of onsies, definately had to return some! I have found alot of things on clearance too. So paid only a few dollars for most things we have bought. It seems like Kohls and JcPenneys always has baby clothes on clearance. Definately wait until after the shower. We had store credits from returning things and were able to buy things no one wants to buy like milk storage bags, breast pump, and so on. Have a happy shower!


----------



## sma1588

thats what i was thinking i will probly get lots of onsies or cute little outfits and her never wear half of them. and y is it that people dont get u stuff that u actually need or go by the registry? i have had so many people ask me this week where i was registerd or what i wanted....i told them like 2 months ago all this stuff because most of the items are online only so they had time to get it, now i know im getting random last minute stuff.......i think we should just have gift card parties so i can get the stuff i need without doing returns


----------



## DarlingMe

ha ha a gift card party would be great, not so fun to open or to buy for but it would be useful! We really had a couple hundred dollars of things we returned. It was a pain b/c some things had gone on clearance or were bought on clearance though. I am stuck with 15 towels that were less than $2 at Target and just about every gift had one in it! Even if I use them myself for hair towels or something they werent worth returning! It worked out though. We had purchased our car seats and stroller, and a few small items and nursery decor, but everything else was gifts from family and friends! I even have gotten a large stack of diapers. I think I am going to have to find another spot for them b/c they are all piled up in the nursery right now.


----------



## sma1588

gift cards may not be as fun to open but atleast that person would know your going to get something u needed for the baby not just something they will wonder if u like or will return. we already have a mini crib and bassinet from my mom that was her gift to us for the baby plus the shower, we have a travel system from my dad and a convertable carseat and we also have a little travel swing and the play gym thing (where they sit in it with toys around them) if we can find those oh and we have bibs,some clothes and a few things for her side of the room. so we have the big stuff just need things like the bottles,storage bags,pump,maybe a pack n play,boppy,lotions,some paci's,socks and the sleep and play suits with the feet.probly forgetting som stuff but ya...
ps im glad u have enough to get some other stuff u needed...and towels always come in handy, u can always use them when LO gets bigger and starts spilling everything. what travel system did u get ?


----------



## DarlingMe

we got the Britax B-ready. They had a special a couple months ago, free car seat with the purchase of the stroller, purchased from buy buy baby with a 20% coupon, it was a little over $400 for a $700+ set. The car seat has great ratings, the stroller is not a small stroller by any means, but is a frame carrier just for the infant seat, the seat comes off and the toddler seat straps on. Most of the travel systems are pretty large it seems. No way to avoid it with a full size stroller. 

If you can handle waiting a couple more weeks the company is doing the promo again in september! I found great videos on youtube with reviews of different strollers. We were originally looking at a chicco brand and only paid a little more for this one. You can also add a second seat if needed later.
 



Attached Files:







breadyconfig1.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

wow thats a cool one and how nice is that u can add another seat onto it later on? we already have a trave system though because my dad got it on ebay brand new nothing wrong with it still in the box from a store thing on ebay. we got the babytrend jogger and the color is vanilla bean so its a tan and brown so we can use it again if we have another LO...i just hope it fits in my car lol


----------



## AuntBug

Sorry it took me so long, I just got home from the hospital this afternoon. I hated leaving without her, but she is doing amazingly well!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0054.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

She is absolutely precious!!!! Congratulations! How are you and Taylor doing?


----------



## AuntBug

We're both great. C-section wasn't as bad as I'd imagined, even though I had a classical cut on my uterus. She is doing better than I ever could have hoped for, we are so lucky she's a fighter. Just need some time for her to grow. It's so hard being at home without her.


----------



## MissFox

I couldn't imagine! I hope her time away is short and that she grows quickly! (I'm sure she will!!!) I'm glad that the c-section recovery is going well for you also. Did you have to labor? I've heard it can make recovery a lot easier if you didn't have to labor much. I showed her picture to my coworker and she says she is beautiful!


----------



## AuntBug

No labor at all. We had planned a csection at 37 weeks, but based on the u/s she needed to come out at 35+2.

I'm certainly sore, need my pain meds, but I had worked myself up over how bad it would be. 

My DH has been so amazing, I couldn't have made it through any of this without him.


----------



## MissFox

Excellent! Glad your DH has been there for you! Mine was amaaaaazing also. He didn't let me change any diapers for the first week... but now it's a fight to get him to (I wonder what he does while I'm at work LOL). Everyone I tell who has had a CS I say TAKE THE PAIN MEDS! I didn't take all of mine but if I was in pain I wouldn't hesitate. And I would take one before Ileft the house to go somewhere. I still have some left :D


----------



## AuntBug

It seems like we have lots of bf moms on this thread. I'm trying my absolute best to bf, especially since I have a preemie, but I have 2 major challenges. First, my baby isn't with me :( I have limited chances to put her to breast as I'm not producing much and she gets too tired to take her bottle. I don't want her to get an ng tube because I don't know what I'm doing or I don't have milk. Second, I had a breast reduction 15 years ago, it was pretty radical, the removed and reattached my nipples. But I healed well, got sensation back right away, and it was a long time ago.

I still don't have much supply on day 6, about 15 ml a day that I painstakingly pump. But tonight I'm getting strong cramps, my bb ache and are very firm. Is tis a sign of milk coming in?


----------



## MissFox

Sounds promising. There is a thread somewhere in here in the baby section about the pros and cons I'd exclusively expressing. I pump a lot and I have a hard time upping g my supply by pumping and haven't gone more than 10hrs without baby actually latching on. Good luck! And crazy on the reduction. I want one so bad!

Sooo possibly fml. I noticed I was ovulating. DH and I HD make up sex and the condom broke. Off o procure some plan b tomorrkw


----------



## lisaf

Sounds like milk is coming in! Babies don't need a lot at first and if you have to supplement with formula, try not to worry. I don't know about what the reduction does to your ability to produce but as long as you keep pumping every 3 hours, even at night, then you're doing your best to establish a supply.

It took me a few weeks to latch on at all so even if you have to exclusively express at first, it doesn't mean you won't get to BF directly ever. If you can do lots of skin-to-skin it can help your milk supply (not sure if you can with the nicu)
Looking at a pic of your baby can help you produce too. Make sure you are eating enough and drinking plenty of water too. You can take fenugreek to help supply.

Keep up with it if you can, but if it's too hard, dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks ladies. I'm lucky, she's doing well enough that I can hold her quite a bit, especially if I kangaroo. I feed her directly about once a day. With a nipple shield she latches like a champ, even though my nipple is bigger than her face :haha:

I definitely have to supplement, and prob won't ever produce enough to bf exclusively, but that is ok. Every little bit helps her :) Even pumping is kinda nice. I can't do that much for her, I don't even change her diapers most of the time, so it is great to have something only I can do for her.


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i had my baby shower yesterday and i had a ton of peope and gifts. some how i ended up with newborn outfits and tons of onsies but no other size outfits or recipts...no breast feeding stuff at all and almost al size 1 diapers...2 small packs of newborn.....tons and tons of wipes, a bath tub,5 things of lotion, blankets (no sheets) a pack n play a bouncer crib from my mom travel system from my dad, and a carry thing but not the moby...now i need to but all the breastfeeding stuff


----------



## Sweet_Mama

AuntBug said:


> Sorry it took me so long, I just got home from the hospital this afternoon. I hated leaving without her, but she is doing amazingly well!

She is perfect and lovely!


AuntBug said:


> It seems like we have lots of bf moms on this thread. I'm trying my absolute best to bf, especially since I have a preemie, but I have 2 major challenges. First, my baby isn't with me :( I have limited chances to put her to breast as I'm not producing much and she gets too tired to take her bottle. I don't want her to get an ng tube because I don't know what I'm doing or I don't have milk. Second, I had a breast reduction 15 years ago, it was pretty radical, the removed and reattached my nipples. But I healed well, got sensation back right away, and it was a long time ago.
> 
> I still don't have much supply on day 6, about 15 ml a day that I painstakingly pump. But tonight I'm getting strong cramps, my bb ache and are very firm. Is tis a sign of milk coming in?

It definitely sounds like milk coming in. Is there any way you can talk to a lactation consultant? I have a friend who had a reduction and is successfully breastfeeding with some formula as well.


MissFox said:


> Sooo possibly fml. I noticed I was ovulating. DH and I HD make up sex and the condom broke. Off o procure some plan b tomorrkw

This is my fear right now... only condoms and it scares the life out of me that I'll get knocked up again... I haven't even had a period yet though, which is unusual for me, nursing, pumping, or not, I've never gone this long without my period... so I just have to test every week with a dollar tree test, lol, just to be sure there were not sneaky swimmers.


sma1588 said:


> well ladies i had my baby shower yesterday and i had a ton of peope and gifts. some how i ended up with newborn outfits and tons of onsies but no other size outfits or recipts...no breast feeding stuff at all and almost al size 1 diapers...2 small packs of newborn.....tons and tons of wipes, a bath tub,5 things of lotion, blankets (no sheets) a pack n play a bouncer crib from my mom travel system from my dad, and a carry thing but not the moby...now i need to but all the breastfeeding stuff

Ah, the clothes givers... they mean well, don't they, lol. Diapers are an awesome gift and you WILL use ALL the wipes and so many more. Now, just make a list of what you need and go for it.


----------



## DarlingMe

sma1588 said:


> well ladies i had my baby shower yesterday and i had a ton of peope and gifts. some how i ended up with newborn outfits and tons of onsies but no other size outfits or recipts...no breast feeding stuff at all and almost al size 1 diapers...2 small packs of newborn.....tons and tons of wipes, a bath tub,5 things of lotion, blankets (no sheets) a pack n play a bouncer crib from my mom travel system from my dad, and a carry thing but not the moby...now i need to but all the breastfeeding stuff

I think I mentioned before but maybe not. Blame it on pregnancy brain! :shrug: We were able to return things and get store credits. We had quite a bit of NB clothes, we returned them all. I kept a couple onsies and a 2 pack of pants. LO was estimated 5.5 lbs at 33 weeks so I am sure he will not fit 8 lbs clothes. Diapers we kept but all in the packs so we can return them if he goes though sizes quicker or slower. Got a few things marked on clearance that I tried to return that were only $2 that we decided just to keep. Otherwise we got enough store credits to get the breast pump and some other things. Got the Avent Duo Electric, which is what I wanted. It has very good reviews and was $180 at Walmart, Buy Buy Baby price matched and took a 20% coupon. Hopefully it works as well as everyone says! 

I appreciate the generosity of my family and I am sure they would be happy to know that we were able to get the items we needed, b/c we got a lot of multiples of gifts, many as you said with no receipts. BTW Carters makes different lines for each store. They are a huge brand in the area and a huge percentage of the clothes we recieved were carters brand. Target carries "Just one you" and Walmart carries "Child of mine" if that helps you at all. I kind of had an idea what items came from each store from shopping the past few months so we just took a day and went shopping and returning. And BRU and Buy buy baby charge more than target or walmart for most things so the basic things we could, we returned to there to get more credit. It was great to have the store credits to shop with! Hopefully you will be able to do the same and get most of what you need still. :thumbup:


----------



## heyyady

Target has an AMAZING return policy- if you have a gift registry there (if you don't already, sign up now, it doesn't matter if nothing was purchased off it) then you have 30 days to exchange for FULL CREDIT (not sale prices) anything they carry, whether it was on your registry list or not :)


----------



## DarlingMe

heyyady said:


> Target has an AMAZING return policy- if you have a gift registry there (if you don't already, sign up now, it doesn't matter if nothing was purchased off it) then you have 30 days to exchange for FULL CREDIT (not sale prices) anything they carry, whether it was on your registry list or not :)

boo they didnt give me full price on some things and she had me pull up my registry! That was where some of the towels and a couple outfits were only $2! I think I got full credit for everything else though. Seems to be the same full price policy at buy buy baby.


----------



## sma1588

thanks for the help ladies, i have no clue where anything is from so i just washed what i got for clothes and hope i use them.......no 1 really went off the registries but x mas will be very soon after she is born so i will get bigger sizes of clothes and i will use the gift cards for the breast feeding stuff i wanna get


----------



## southerngal2

heyyady said:


> Target has an AMAZING return policy- if you have a gift registry there (if you don't already, sign up now, it doesn't matter if nothing was purchased off it) then you have 30 days to exchange for FULL CREDIT (not sale prices) anything they carry, whether it was on your registry list or not :)

Yep! I had to do this with lots of things and i got full credit.


----------



## tlh97990

i had my baby shower on saturday (i know its early but i had to drive two and a half hours) i got a travel system, a ton of clothes in sizes from newborn to 24 months, a lot of toys and stuffed animals, socks shoes bibs burp cloths hooded towels wash cloths a ton of diapers and wipes and diaper rash cream like 20 bottles of shampoo baby wash and lotion, a video baby monitor, a high chair, 2 bouncy chairs, a bassinet, an activity mat, a bath tub, and a bunch of other stuff i dont even know remember. we got pretty much everything we needed and more all we have to get now is a diaper pail and a whole bunch of hangers!!


----------



## sma1588

wow sounds like u did get everything u need...thats awsome ......my fav. out of everything was the blanket my OHS grandma made...it looks just like one that would come with a crib set its perfect........











well today im still putting away some clothes and trying to get the room all done but i have to take it easy now cuz im cramping pretty bad and getting sharp pains down there so im making everything take a lot longer than it should


----------



## tlh97990

yeah my mom made a blanket and so did my aunt..my sister found a rag doll my great great aunt made for me when i was little that i havent seen in years. i didnt even know it was still around so that was really neat!


----------



## bbygurl719

my mom does counted cross stitching and shes makin Aaryella a blank and i chose on of the harder ones to make and shes been working on it since i was like 7 or 8 weeks. and in the mean time we kno a few othe people that are preggo and my brother and his wife had there baby march 5th so he made 3 or 4 others in the mean time of makeing my baby blanket and shes still working on it. it probably wont be done till the baby is here plus when baby comes she has to add her name weight time born and bday!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Awww, I love when people make things. It means a lot because I know how much work goes into them. I have a lovely cross stitch blanket that my grandma made for my first baby, just washed it for the gazillionth time yesterday and it's still nice. My little Maggie (baby #4) uses it to practice her tummy time. <3


----------



## sma1588

i love it sooo much i want another one for x-mas lol to go with the rest of her stuff like her sheets and whatever.....

i did end up taking some stuff back and u ladies were right about target!!!! also i noticed at other places that say u have to have the reciept to return or exchange some thing, u dont have to....i did it will all the stuff except clothes that i neededto return or exchange with no problem.........we ended up getting more stuff that we needed for her that will last longer and on to the next baby because its not all pink...the only thing we need now is the rain cover for the stroller so i can put it on when its in the garage so it doesnt smell like smoke oh and i need a moby wrap


----------



## southerngal2

It's been quiet in here!
How is everyone?


----------



## MissFox

HAHAH I was just getting ready to post! Rosie and I are good. Here of some of her 4 month pictures.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1110.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1100.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1087.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1086.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1075.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## heyyady

what a doll! How big is she now?


----------



## lisaf

Rosie is so cute!! Here are a few recent pics of Daniel
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth244.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth243.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth241.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth32.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth34.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth35.jpg


----------



## heyyady

Loving the bubbles picture! So cute!


----------



## lisaf

he's a bubble machine, lol :)


----------



## MissFox

Aww he is too cute!! Rosie weighs in at 14lb5oz (somewhere just over 50%) and is 24.5in. She's getting. So big so fast! How about your girls heyyady


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I have a big boy. Guessing he is 17lbs now, no idea how long but he's so lanky that he must be tall


----------



## heyyady

We'll find out on wed at their 4 month check, but I'm guessing about the same :) I LOVE that they've caught up so well! :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

just dropping in to say hi!!


----------



## southerngal2

Adrian has her 2 month check up today.
As soon as we are done I'm going to share some pictures as well.
I'm guessing she's about 12 lbs now.


----------



## sma1588

hi every 1............. had my 33 week app last wed and baby girl is not head down yet so hopefully by 36 weeks she will be head down or i guess we will be looking at other options of her being born.. 




hope every1 and there LOs are doing good


----------



## Sweet_Mama

How is everyone? I had to do a search to even get this thread to pop up for me. It seems we've all gone and found our lives again. I started back to work (I teach 9th grade) and that's okay, mostly. Maggie is just over 14 pounds now, so about double her birth weight. I'll try to post a couple of pics.
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/P8190217.jpg https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/P9040240.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/P8130212.jpg https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/P8270221.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Aww she's adorable!!! Rosie is loving food these days. Not every day but she looks forward to it so much! I've been having some intense relationship issues and I've told my hubby I can't do it anymore but he is still fighting. I don't know what to do and it sucks. He is demanding her Tuesday thru Friday and ahhhh I can't do it. I need to talk to him about it again bc I can't let her go fir that ling.


----------



## lisaf

sorry to hear that MissFox! Must be so hard!

I have a couple videos of Daniel if you guys are interested. Don't know if I have any current pictures ready to upload that I haven't already shown you guys.


----------



## tlh97990

for those that have had your first...when did u drop?

also, were any of u told u had a small birth canal? a lot of women in my family had small birth canals and needed a c section. if i have a small one i would rather schedule a csection than go through laboring just to end up with a csection anyway


----------



## MissFox

The first time I dropped was around 32 weeks. I guess she was still floating even though she dropped a few times and seemed to stay lower each time. She was so low by the time I reach full term but then she could still come up. Although they later four d her chord was around her ne k which is why she couldn't get all the way down.


----------



## lisaf

I dropped at about 38 weeks I think..... but they still needed to break my water to get him to drop enough to finish dilating my cervix.

A planned c-section is safer and easier to recover from than an emergency c-section.
However, I had this whole discussion with our local expert sonographer because I was having a big baby (he came out at 9lbs 15ozs.. vaginal delivery, minimal tearing, no need for forceps etc). There is no predictable way for them to measure how wide your birth canal is and if the baby will fit. 1% of all deliveries get shoulder dystocia (where the head comes out and the shoulders get stuck. 5% of 'big babies' get shoulder dystocia. 
I wasn't worried about my baby's size because my mom had 9lb+ babies. My doctor reminded me that half my genes came from my father's side though, so your mother's side isn't always the best predictor. The better predictor is what your sister went through (if you have one).

In my case, they wanted a planned c-section. If I had gone for it, my recovery would have been harder and it wouldn't have really been necessary. If something HAD gone wrong, it would have been 'preventable' by an emergency c-section of course.
I hear MANY women going for emergency c-sections and told the baby wouldn't have fit, but that is not really something they can know for sure, its just their guess as to why things didn't progress. The pelvis separates and makes room for the baby in most cases.

In my case, they might have concluded the baby was too big if breaking my water didn't make my cervix finish dilating. It was looking like he was too big to engage fully. I waited a long time to get an epidural which probably also helped me progress by keeping me off my back.

Anyway, thats a lot of rambling to say that its a really complex question with a lot of factors to consider. A schedule c-section is easier to recover from and safer than an emergency one, but a natural birth is usually safer than a c-section.


----------



## sma1588

well hello ladies, long time no talk! all those babies are getting so big now and super cute.... im pretty close to full term now i only have 2 more days untill 37 weeks and i reeeeeeeeally hope she comes soon though i dont wanna go over 40 weeks. its starting to suck now


----------



## southerngal2

sma1588 said:


> well hello ladies, long time no talk! all those babies are getting so big now and super cute.... im pretty close to full term now i only have 2 more days untill 37 weeks and i reeeeeeeeally hope she comes soon though i dont wanna go over 40 weeks. its starting to suck now

37 weeks now! :)

Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## sma1588

yup 37 weeks already but i was checked at the hospital and im only 50% thinned and a fingertip open so that sucks. i think she might end up over due. i feel like crap most of the time and hurt so bad but her butt in my ribs and always feeling sick because of this heat


----------



## southerngal2

Yuck! The end is the worst! They feel huge in there!

But it won't be long now! :)

You got everything ready?


----------



## MissFox

aww you never know! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you to not go overdue.


----------



## sma1588

i have everything ready except the bouncer isnt put togather so we dont waste space for now, and the bumpers and sheets are being made for the crib but thats no problem either because she will be in a bassinet next to me anyways. i will have OH put the carseat base in his car soon. so ya theres little things to be done but for the most part were ready....

i cant get comfy no matter what and still cant eat much...... i just feel like bouncing her out of there to bad it probly wouldnt do any good


----------



## lisaf

bouncing on an exercize ball can help her engage :) not the worst idea there is :haha:

Do you guys have a place that can inspect the carseat/base installation? It was really hard to get ours in right and the CHP helped me do it (for free). They say that 80% of carseats are installed wrong.


----------



## sma1588

i might just have to try that, im willing to try anything to get her to move out of my ribs and to get her out soon.....as far as the carseat we can get the infant one in fine its the convertable one that will have to be checked its tooo confusin. were not using that for awhile though


----------



## lisaf

it was my infant one that I couldn't install correctly, lol... my issue was that my middle-seat in the back isn't allowed to use the LATCH system and it had a shoulder belt. This caused the base to be pulled in such a way that it kind of tipped the front part upward. We had to use a locking clip instead.

I kind of want to re-install the seat over on the passenger side but I know its 'less safe' so I can't bring myself to do it :(


----------



## sma1588

i think OHs car has the middle seatbelt like that too and my car doesnt have a middle seat only has 2 side seats so we will have to have it on the side. they all have the hooks though. i will have it double checked at the hosp. thanks


----------



## tlh97990

lisa will those places actually install the base or carseat for you or do you have to attempt it and they'll fix it?

Also, those that have had their babies already what all did u really need for your hospital bag? so far i have my camera and charger packed, a couple pairs of sweat pants and tshirts, socks, underwear, bra, hair stuff (brush, headband, pony tail holder)..then i know like toothbrush toothpaste the stuff i cant do yet

and for baby did your hospital provide diapers bottles formula etc. for the stay or did u bring any of that?


----------



## MissFox

Sounds good. I was given all the baby stuff I needed at the hospital( and then so.e) I got an extra Binki andante extra nose sucker too because they were the best.


----------



## lisaf

carseats - yes they will install it from scratch for you, but I attempted it first and they fixed it, lol.
Make sure you're allowed to use the LATCH hooks in the middle seat on your car... just because the hooks are there, doesn't mean its safe. Kind of hard to explain, but the hooks may be only for side installations (passenger side is 2nd safest position). The hooks for the center have to be connected behind the seat if its safe to use, mine were not, they were only connected to the hooks by the doors.

yes, they have everything you need for baby in the hospital.. just bring the carseat (keep it in the car until you're ready to leave, lol), an outfit for going home (my hospital won't let you dress them in your own clothes for security reasons until you're ready to leave), a blanket for bundling them in the carseat though I forgot that and the hospital gave me one of theirs which is pretty awesome flannel blanket, great for swaddling early on.

For yourself, bring a camera, your cell phone, charger, going-home clothes (you will still need maternity-wear) and toiletries. I had lots of other stuff packed and didn't use it at all though. My friend wishes she had brough her own pajamas.. but I was wearing the big mesh underpants with an ice pack and maternity pad shoved in there so I didn't want to wear my own clothes.

Take whatever you can from the hospital.. diapers, nose bulb (they really are way better than any you can buy!), bring that squirt bottle they give you, the witch hazel pads, any extra maternity pads if you're still bleeding heavy.. I took some extra mesh underwear too since I was dripping blood as I pulled my underwear down and sat on the toilet.. didn't watn to stain my own underwear. Heck I even took the pink bucket they gave me to wash my pump parts since they said they were just going to throw it out. I now use it on my kitchen counter to hold clean bottles and nipples, lol.
the Sitz bath thing was kind of useless at home.. it just fell in my toilet since my seat wasn't right for it I guess.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like i have a good idea of what i'll need and we only live 2 minutes from the hospital so i can always send my boyfriend home to get stuff...but he doesnt really listen very well to specifics so id probably ask for a pair of jeans and get a dress lol


----------



## MissFox

:haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, yes, my DH needs VERY specific instructions on how to find stuff.... he sucks at it


----------



## tlh97990

did any of you get professional pics done of your newborns? i kind of want to get some done relatively soon after shes born but some people have said to wait til closer to a year old


----------



## lisaf

I didn't, but then I bought a digital SLR so we could take our own pics.
Newborn professional pics are awesome, but they do look like newborns still and are mostly sleeping pictures.

I also was just so overwhelmed with everything when he was born I wouldn't have had the energy/time until 2 months old anyway.. but then again I had PPD so that made me feel extra overwhelmed. And the BFing struggle was like the only thing I was focused on for ages.


----------



## MissFox

I had it all set up to go to. I love the newborn pictures. My incision got infected and was oozing and ended up bleeding pretty heavily so during the time I was supposed to get her newborn pics done I was in the er. I also do my own photoshoot every couple of months. I couldn't wait til 1 yr. But its all up to you. I get sad when I see newborn pictures and don't have that newborn photo shoot of my own.


----------



## sma1588

i have a coupon for 1 free newborn pic with a professional and im going to get that done even if daddy has to take her. were also going to ge them done through kmart/olan mills because hey have a baby package thats free unill they are 3 months old. after she gets those done shes going to have holiday pix done......so yup were getting lots of pix done and im buying a new camera on monday


----------



## heyyady

I wanted to- and then with a month in the NICU and getting used to juggling, etc once they came home, it just never happened- I totally feel you, MissFox, I get twinges of jealousy when I see newborn shots, especially with twins


----------



## Sweet_Mama

MissFox said:


> Aww she's adorable!!! Rosie is loving food these days. Not every day but she looks forward to it so much! I've been having some intense relationship issues and I've told my hubby I can't do it anymore but he is still fighting. I don't know what to do and it sucks. He is demanding her Tuesday thru Friday and ahhhh I can't do it. I need to talk to him about it again bc I can't let her go fir that ling.

MissFox, I understand... more than I want to, I really do. With my first son it was like that. Please email me so we can talk if you want to and I'll share my story.


tlh97990 said:


> for those that have had your first...when did u drop?
> 
> also, were any of u told u had a small birth canal? a lot of women in my family had small birth canals and needed a c section. if i have a small one i would rather schedule a csection than go through laboring just to end up with a csection anyway

I don't remember dropping really and my first was over 9 pouds. I'm a small person (5'2" normally 120) and you would think I was "small" everywhere, but I guess not. I had no issues pushing out my big boy. Good luck.


sma1588 said:


> well hello ladies, long time no talk! all those babies are getting so big now and super cute.... im pretty close to full term now i only have 2 more days untill 37 weeks and i reeeeeeeeally hope she comes soon though i dont wanna go over 40 weeks. its starting to suck now

Yay for being full term! Yeah, going over sucks. I did that once and it was the longest 6 days of my life, lol.


tlh97990 said:


> i feel like i have a good idea of what i'll need and we only live 2 minutes from the hospital so i can always send my boyfriend home to get stuff...but he doesnt really listen very well to specifics so id probably ask for a pair of jeans and get a dress lol

Hahaha, never send the man to pack your things.


tlh97990 said:


> did any of you get professional pics done of your newborns? i kind of want to get some done relatively soon after shes born but some people have said to wait til closer to a year old

I wish I had some professional newborn pics, but I don't. Honestly, I was so traumatized by my hospital experience, I'm lucky we have pictures and some video. That will have to be enough.


heyyady said:


> I wanted to- and then with a month in the NICU and getting used to juggling, etc once they came home, it just never happened- I totally feel you, MissFox, I get twinges of jealousy when I see newborn shots, especially with twins

Hey stranger! Miss you. How are the girls?


----------



## heyyady

The girls are lovely :cloud9:
We're going through a difficult moment- they are BORED, but not yet mobile, so require constant entertainment :lol: They are also teething and have given up sleeping almost entirely :dohh: But it's still just amazing! They have started laughing and babbling to eachother- soooo cute!

LOVE Maggie's bonnet!!! How have you been?


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Mama- that is the cutest picture! LOVE the bonnet! :)


----------



## sma1588

another doc app today... after what happend last week with going into the hosp. because of swollen feet headaches back pain and cramping then come to find out every time i went pee her heartrate drops, i hope they will let me be induced or not let me go over 40 weeks because it really worries me that she is tangled or pushing on the cord


----------



## JNA

BEAUTIFUL babies you guys.
Sorry your having a tough time with hubby. 

Kaliyah is 3 months and thinks she's grown :wacko:
Started teething last week and is a little cranky.
At her last weigh in she was 20lbs 3oz and can talk your ear off.
Here are so pics :flower:

O yeah got her ears pierced Sunday and she didnt even cry
 



Attached Files:







IMG00967-20110821-1437.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG00997-20110830-1713.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









IMG01002-20110830-1849.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG00955-20110820-1840.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG01137-20110914-1632.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

that first pic is super cute she looks like shes ready to fight as shes all dressed up.... 20 lbs at 3 months wow !!!!!!! i was asking every1 what size life jacket i should get for next summer as my baby girl will be about 8-9 months when we take her swimming and they said 20-30 pound weight limit should be good...now im thinking that might not work out so well


----------



## lisaf

aw what a sweetie!

I thought I had a heavy baby, lol.. Daniel just had his 4 month checkup and was 17lbs 5 ozs (his weight gain seems to have dramatically slowed down since he was 16lbs 8 ozs 4 weeks before when we weighed him at home). He's 26 inches though so he's a tall guy.

Are you going to do a life jacket for swimming or do swimming lessons right away? I've heard that you should teach a kid how to swim as early as possible and not rely on flotation devices which may give them a false sense of security around water?


----------



## JNA

sma my advice would be to wait till baby is here to buy things your really gonna use alot. Or make sure you can return it. She has tons of attitude (looks like shes ready to fight)
Everyone see's Kaliyah and thinks she 9 or 10 months already. Dr say shes on the verge of being over-weight but since im breastfeeding they are not too worried. Once shes mobile she will slim or should slim down lol

I want to get Kaliyah into classes come next February :) Me and OH love to swim


----------



## sma1588

we r going to do alot of time with no vest but the one we got her attatches to the swim shorts so its not like the others. its more like a bathing suit top that can be taken off by snaps. were going to teach her t swim or atleast be used to the water by next summer, i just dont trust having other people and kids around and her not have a vest on. plus if we go to the water park next year she has to have one


----------



## lisaf

that makes sense, sma
do you need to buy it now? why not wait until you see what size she is?


----------



## MissFox

OMG she's a big girl!! And absolutely adorable too!!! Rosie is a little over 16lbs lol. She's right around 50% for height and weight (still... since birth) and it works for me. I bring Rosie in the water with me and she LOVES it.


----------



## sma1588

lisaf said:


> that makes sense, sma
> do you need to buy it now? why not wait until you see what size she is?

i bought it now because it was on clearance from the summer sales, im also going to check on things like the baby pools and floaty things for the big pool for her too while everything is so cheap


----------



## JNA

> Rosie is a little over 16lbs lol. She's right around 50% for height and weight (still... since birth) and it works for me. I bring Rosie in the water with me and she LOVES it.

Sometimes I wish Kaliyah were smaller bc it is a workout carrying her around lol


----------



## JNA

Well OH and I ended things I finally was pushed over the edge by his family. It amazes me how people will try to tear a happy family apart because or the color of my skin :wacko:

Baby girl and I are happy though :thumbup: I went to the Dr today and was given a Medela Advanced Pump In Style! For free it feels like Christmas. I had no clue the WIC program I participate in gave away pumps. Kinda sad to say goodbye to the Lactina but this one is way more convenient 

How are all the babies and mothers to be?


----------



## lisaf

Sorry to hear about OH.. he should have stood up to/cut off his family if they couldn't be supportive.

Congrats on the free pump! :)


----------



## southerngal2

Wow! A free pump! That's great!


----------



## JNA

Thanks Lisa 
Im sad but it's best for Kaliyah being in a drama free environment.


----------



## sma1588

sorry to hear about that jna. i also have WIC and asked them about a pump and they said they will give a pump if needed untill baby is done BF i thought that was pretty cool. 


my due date is 2morrow and my little girl is still tucked in not wanting to come out. still at 1cm from last week but i was 80% thinned so i guess thats a good thing but i take forever to dialate :(


----------



## lisaf

thinning out is supposed to be most of the work invovled with labor. Try not to worry about how long it will take, its really impossible to predict if it will go super fast or not. :hugs:

I think I'm the only one who was more than happy to go past due :haha:


----------



## sma1588

im really hurting though from all the pain in the lady areas from before and my back pain from before is like 100 times worse. my tummy is rock hard most of the time and she always has her feet sticking out one way or another. shes running out of room....p.s they said she has a big head and i dont want it getting any bigger lol


----------



## JNA

sma1588 said:


> im really hurting though from all the pain in the lady areas from before and my back pain from before is like 100 times worse. my tummy is rock hard most of the time and she always has her feet sticking out one way or another. shes running out of room....p.s they said she has a big head and i dont want it getting any bigger lol

Your so close to holding lo!
Kaliyah's head was 13cm and you only dilate 10cm lol I didn't tear bad either. I would advise you to get as much rest as possible. Enjoy the last days of your pregnancy.


----------



## MissFox

I miss being pregnant. Lol. Its silly and I didn't like when everyone told me to enjoy it (but I did. I had a friend have a still birth right when I found out I was prego so I took every minute of my pregnancy as cherishing it being amazing. I wanted to remember every minute of it)
Jna sorry to hear about you and your hubby. I'm giving my relationship one last go. Its been pretty good so far. Definitely helps he has been making money and my work has picked back up. Its been nice getting along again. 
Rosie is doing good. She has 2 teeth on the bottom and the two on the sides of those are trying to poke through. She also has been eating and absolutely loves food.


----------



## sma1588

im tryingt o get as much sleep as i can but it doesnt happen much. i cant wait to get this little girl out of me eventhough im scared to death now after they said she had a big head..... y couldnt they say that AFTER shes born!? its amazing what the body does, if u only dialate to 10 how does a 13 cm head come out its crazy. i dont think i will miss it though


----------



## lisaf

things shift during labor/pushing... room is made, lol! And the cervix is stretchy once its thinned out, don't worry :)

My son's head is 75th percentile... I only had a 1st degree tear. The size matters more depending on what YOUR anatomy is rather than theirs. And you don't really know what your internal anatomy is like until you try to fit a baby through it, lol... some wide-hipped women have a narrow pelvic opening and some narrow-hipped women have a wide pelvic opening... then the whole pelvis can split apart just enough to push the baby out also so you just don't know until you experience it.

I was worried about my 10lb baby.. but I just told myself he was only 7lbs during labor :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

well i hope mine does what it needs to do and doesnt have many problems if any at all. they said they think shes going to be about 7 lbs so not to big. if i knew i was having a 10lb baby i would probly be to afraid to go into labor! 

how much weight do u usually loose right after baby is born? i know its different for every1 and depends on baby weight but whats the usual


----------



## JNA

I lost 15lbs in 10 seconds lol
Its such a relief once baby is out you dont even feel the tear. I had a 2nd degree and swore it felt like a 3rd degree lol But you get pain meds and having lo finally here keeps you occupied :)


----------



## lisaf

my tear wasn't so bad... she was down there stitching for ages that I teased her about not needing anything fancy like embroidery.

I lost 15lbs within the first couple days... though it helped that baby was 10lbs of that :rofl: I was back to pre-pregnancy weight within 2 weeks but took me a few months to fit into my regular clothes and I haven't dropped more weight since :( Of course I eat everything in sight so thats not exactly a surprise.


----------



## sma1588

hmmmm i would love to loose 15 lbs quick. i would only be 2 lbs away from pre preg. i only gained 17 lbs this whole time. thats funny about the fancy stitching!

well i think im going to make OH take me to the mall today just to walk and walk and walk so i can try and get her out asap!


----------



## lisaf

lol, oh yeah, I remember the walking... have fun! :)


----------



## sma1588

went to the mall didnt even get to walk as much as i would of liked to because hes always in a hury to get out of the stores or just get out of anywhere that i wanna be. yet if its a place he likes he will be in no hurry at all. so i made him take me to kohls and i tried to get a little more walking in. came home and had a few contractions, bounced on my toes while in the shower and had a few more contractions. hopefully she comes tonight


----------



## JNA

Sex sex sex and maybe some squats will help.
Nothing worked for me but im hopeful 

MissFox glad you and hubby are working things out!

OH and I weren't married and I didn't want him to abandon his family because of me even though his mom is crazy as bat shit.
If it is meant to be we will find each other someday lol


----------



## sma1588

sex has happend 1 time in the last like 3 weeks, i dont even like OH right not much less put myself through more pain and him whats he wants. i rather wait for her to come on her own.....it might be soon with these contractions they stop for a little bit when i lay down but come back when i stand up and move around.


----------



## heyyady

Then get walking!!! :happydance: yeah or more babies!!!


----------



## sma1588

ive been walking like crazy as much as i can.....im getting contractions when i walk and some other times but mostly when i walk. i have my dr app 2morrow so will c what she says. i will b 2 days over due date and really cant take it anymore..... my back is hurting sooooo bad and bump is to at night


----------



## JNA

Well my best friend's daughter passed away tonight. She was only 2 years old. Please pray for Charlyne Sauls and her family. I am doing my best to be strong but seeing her holding on to Skyler after she passed has torn my heart to pieces. 
Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## tlh97990

oh wow JNA i'm so sorry to hear that. i will pray for her and her family. losing a child at any age would be incredibly tough but i couldnt imagine losing a child that young!


----------



## lisaf

Thats so sad :( My mom has never been the same since my little sister passed :( My thoughts are with her and I hope she has support to get through this horrible time :cry:


----------



## bbygurl719

my thoughts and prayers are with her. that it so sad im sooo sorrry to hear that!!


----------



## MissFox

I'm sorry to hear that JNA. Ill be thinking of her.


----------



## JNA

So I'm her best friend and it's so hard for me to be around her. I'm trying so hard to be a shoulder to lean on but seeing her fall apart tears me up.
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## sma1588

jna- im so sorry to hear that my prayers go out to her and the family. xoxo....




update-kaydence arianna was born 10-01-2011 by induction at 5:29 am. 8 lbs 2oz 21 inches long with a 13 cm head... 13 hours from start of induction at 2 cm to 9.5 cm and 45 min delivery....shes perfect in every way and a great baby pics will b added soon...


----------



## tlh97990

congrats!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats sma!!


----------



## heyyady

Yeah!!!! Welcome Arianna :happydance:


----------



## southerngal2

So sorry JNA. 

Congrats sma- can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sma1588

only a few hurs old, just born and ready to go home......not sure what order i just put them in though
 



Attached Files:







296009_183659921709145_100001954162293_413140_1612040754_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









316464_183659881709149_100001954162293_413139_112033913_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









319178_183661865042284_100001954162293_413146_1945612212_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









300780_183659945042476_100001954162293_413141_183211233_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lisaf

she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## sma1588

thanks she has blonde hair and blue eyes.....almost looks like our LOs could be brother and sister lol


----------



## tlh97990

shes beautiful..im so excited to have my little girl!!


----------



## heyyady

oh Honey, she's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz sma on ur pink bundle of joy. cant wait to have mine now lol


----------



## JNA

She is beautiful
Congratulations


----------



## SouthernC

I may be joining late but Im in Kentucky :)


----------



## tlh97990

youre not late im still waiting on my LO!!


----------



## SouthernC

I've got a little ways to go with my little guy :)


----------



## tlh97990

it'll go by quick! well i think these last few weeks for me are going to take forever but the rest seemed to fly by


----------



## southerngal2

She's beautiful! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

i agree ur not late im still waiting on lil one too lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

Just dropping in to say hello from Oregon. :)


----------



## southerngal2

GHPBWoman said:


> Just dropping in to say hello from Oregon. :)

Hi! :flower:


----------



## GHPBWoman

southerngal2 said:


> Hi! :flower:

Howdy, howdy, howdy.


----------



## JNA

Welcome ladies :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome GHPBWoman. how are you?


----------



## GHPBWoman

bbygurl719 said:


> welcome GHPBWoman. how are you?

Thanks for the welcome :) I am managing... barely. LOL. You?


----------



## bbygurl719

to that point that im ready for lil miss Aaryella to come. lol it would be so bad if my feet and legs werent swelling so much. i dont even have to be on my feet and about an hour after i wake up my feet are so swollen! whens ur due date?


----------



## GHPBWoman

Due May 11. I'm in the middle of a rolling sea of nausea...


----------



## MissFox

CONGRATS! She's beautiful!!!

Welcome new ladies! :flower: 

So exciting for you girls getting closer! ... I want another one lol


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope the nasuea starts settling down for u!


----------



## tlh97990

have any of you noticed that when there is a safety recall or some safety issue for babies that has been addressed in the U.S. some women from the U.K. think its no big deal because it wasnt addressed over there? for some reason it really bothers me sometimes because in my opinion if something we used here had safety problems over there i would take it into consideration because all babies no matter where they live have the same risks when it comes to things we buy for them


----------



## lisaf

Well, we ignore their guidelines too, so I only think its fair, lol.
They are told to sterilize like crazy, only use cooled boiled water for formula bottles etc. 
They also have strict recommendations about how long a baby should be in a carseat and should only lie flat in a stroller/pram for the first few months. To be fair, I think they drive a lot less than us and take long walks to go to the stores etc. 

I do hate the mindset of 'they wouldn't sell it if it wasn't safe' ... they sell plenty of stuff that is either so prone to misuse that its basically not safe to trust parents to use it, or stuff that isn't used well with other things (most carseat accessories can cause issues during accidents).

I do wish they made it mandatory to have carseat installations inspected and/or made parents take a class on how to use them right. It scares me so bad how many people misuse them or have them installed incorrectly!


----------



## tlh97990

i agree that they have different guidelines as well but i still take them into consideration rather than just saying it wasnt brought up in my country so oh well. 

i hate how people think every thing that is sold is safe!!!


----------



## MrsStutler

:hi: Hey everybody! Mind if I join ya? I'm over in the wonderful desert of Arizona!

Congrats sma on the beautiful little girl, she's precious!


----------



## bbygurl719

wlcome mrsStutler how are you


----------



## GHPBWoman

Hello MrsStutler :)

As far as recalls/safety concerns across the pond are concerned... I have a hard enough time keeping up with the warnings here in the US. I don't even know how to go about checking for warnings from other countries.


----------



## sma1588

MrsStutler said:


> :hi: Hey everybody! Mind if I join ya? I'm over in the wonderful desert of Arizona!
> 
> Congrats sma on the beautiful little girl, she's precious!

hello and thanks! what part of AZ r u from ?


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks for asking:flower: I'm from Lake Havasu in AZ, so kind of right where CA, NV, and AZ all meet. Unfortunately we are known for our wild holiday weekends on the lake here:dohh:


----------



## sma1588

well atleast u live in a fun place. i wouldnt mind living where the fun is but im stuck in so cal where there really isnt much where i am. yes its about an hour drive to everything from dessert to snow or the beach but that gets boring too. i wanna go to havasu


----------



## tlh97990

im in the midwest there really is NOTHING here lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

All the cool kids live in Oregon.


----------



## cheese lover

Just wanted to pop in and say, GHPBWoman I agree, all the cool kids live in Oregon. I'm a native that transplanted to Iowa. I would love to go back but there aren't jobs for DH and I. I also love your line about alien hostess!


----------



## sma1588

i love oregon. i have family there and its very nice in the places they r. not sure about the rest cuz ive only been to a few cities there


----------



## tlh97990

i hear the northwest is beautiful. my OH was stationed in washington for the army before we got together. i told him ill never move there cuz his ex wife lives there still :haha: i know i got nothing to worry about but i like her being far away


----------



## Dorian

Hello everyone, found this thread the other day, and thought I'd pop on.

I'm in far Northern California, up near Chico/Redding.

I used to live in OR also, loved it there. I think that is one reason I like it where I am so much, as it's full of mtns and trees and lakes and rivers...much like where I was in OR.

I'm a homeschooling Mommy to 3, with my 4th on the way.


----------



## MissFox

I also live in northern California. I live near Eureka. So pretty close to Oregon. 
Hi Dorian! I have a April 11 sweetpea!


----------



## lisaf

My dad lives up in Mendocino... I love it up in Northern California!

I'd probably love OR too... all this sunshine/heat here in So. Cal sucks.


----------



## MrsStutler

Oh I would LOVE to live up in Oregon or Washington. I am so sick of the heat and boring desert. If I never have to deal with 120 degree summers again it will be too soon. I love being around the forest with all the cool green around. Northern Cali would be nice too. We have family in Bishop and I love visiting them although they laugh at me when I am wearing 2 hooded sweatshirts and 2 pairs of pants with my scarf, gloves and hat on in their winter.:haha:


----------



## lisaf

tell them that until they come and deal with a summer like yours without complaining, that they have to lay off on teasing you about your winter attire ;)


----------



## GHPBWoman

I love it here in Oregon. Loved living in Washington also. I've lived a few other places (from Honolulu to South Carolina) and none of them fit me like the Northwest. Jobs are certainly a problem here at the moment though, those who have them are struggling to keep them and those who are looking have slim pickings and tons of competition.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! i'm in SoCal but i'm from Washington state :)


----------



## tlh97990

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone! i'm in SoCal but i'm from Washington state :)

welcome and congrats on the new bun in your oven!!


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome and congrats on the baby!


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry i have to vent but im sooooooo ready for this lil princess to get here already. im getting so fricken impatiant i cant stand it anymore!!


----------



## chobette

:hi:

Hi everyone, found this thread today and thought I would pop in to join everyone. 

I am from PA, originally from ND and Kansas. 
how is everyone doing?


----------



## GHPBWoman

chobette said:


> :hi:
> 
> Hi everyone, found this thread today and thought I would pop in to join everyone.
> 
> I am from PA, originally from ND and Kansas.
> how is everyone doing?

Howdy :) I'm on the uptick today. My head/chest cold is finally leveling off, and my nausea was just a few small waves today instead of all day. HOO-RAY!


----------



## bbygurl719

GHPBWoman said:


> chobette said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Hi everyone, found this thread today and thought I would pop in to join everyone.
> 
> I am from PA, originally from ND and Kansas.
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> I've been having contractions yesterday but the eased off but still crampy and back aches alot. how are u doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy :) I'm on the uptick today. My head/chest cold is finally leveling off, and my nausea was just a few small waves today instead of all day. HOO-RAY!Click to expand...

i hope u start to feel better soon!


----------



## chobette

GHPB -- 

Hope you start feeling better soon! It's good that it's starting to level off though, my morning sickness didn't start until 12 weeks, and that's normally when it ends for the average person :haha: (hyperemesis :nope: )

I also had a cold in the 1st trimester, it was horrible and lasted like 3 weeks, like we don't have enough going on with our bodies. :dohh:

Hope you get rid of your sickness for good!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

I hope we all get to feeling better soon. LOL

Your'e right chobette, we definitely have enough going on with our bodies as it is. All this extra stuff is just ridiculous!

I was able to sleep laying down for the first night in WEEKS. So happy to not have to be sitting up with my head flopping around. ;)


----------



## queenlavera

Just found this thread, hi all!! I am in PA but from NYC. Waiting on my first bundle of joy who is a little boy. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hi queen and congratz!


----------



## chobette

Hi and Congrats Queen


----------



## themarshas

Just found this. I'm from Vermont and just found out we were expecting on Sunday!


----------



## RosieCheeks

Hey girls! I haven't been on here in what seems like ages. How is everyone doing?


----------



## chobette

welcome the marshas! :hi: 

Rosiecheeks - :hi: Hey! How are you?


----------



## MissFox

Hi girls!!!

RosieCheeks- HI!!!! :wave: Your little girl is SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi missfoxx how are u>?


----------



## MissFox

I'm good. Busy Busy Busy! I've been working about 45 hrs a week (and taking some work home with me on my weekends ugh!). Miss Rosie is sick with a cold and pouring snot out of her nose. I feel so bad for her. I'm working a short day today though because we were up every 35-45 minutes last night because lo couldn't breath right while laying down. She kept waking up crying. I finally got smart at 5am and put her in her swing seat so she was sitting up more. I got 1.5 hrs that time! I'm so exhausted and to top it off Rosie fell off the bed this morning. POOR LITTLE PRINCESS! She is fine though- having no issues from her fall. I can't wait to get back to her and cuddle some more. 

How are you doing? You're literally at the "any time now" point.... (but hate to also say... any time between now and 6 weeks from now)


----------



## bbygurl719

I doing good. so ready to not be pregnant anymore and ready to meet my baby girl. doctor said if i end up going over due date it will only be a week! so a week after my due date is 11-25. one i dont think ill make it to due date but we will see. and im going to be seeing my actual doctor at this next visit and im going to ask her if since a week after my due date is the day after thanksgiving if she will just induce me on my due date. hopeing and praying she says yes. cuz i dont even want the chance to go into labor on thanksgivig and knowing my luck i would lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

so at the most only 5 more weeks!!


----------



## tlh97990

hopefully they dont induce you right around thanksgiving im sure the doctor doesnt want to deliver a baby on thanksgiving..you should throw that in there that you want her to be able to spend time with her family for the holidays then maybe u can meet your LO sooner :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Well good luck!! I know my Dr office was ready to induce by my due date. They tend to offer it right away. I also started getting sweeps at 37 weeks (I was moving a week before my due date and it would have been convienant for her to come then- especially since I had contractiosn stopped... But ya know lol). IDK- They tend to do what you want (especially if you are really sure about it) here.


----------



## JNA

Loving this new layout

Miss Fox I hope Rosie gets well soon

bbygurl719 Good luck with your last few weeks of pregnancy

Rosie you dissappered on us for a while lol. 

So im out shopping and Kaliyah got hungry so I pulled out the bottle and started feeding her.
This random guy walks up to us and says "Aw what a cutie.
I can tell moma has her spoiled because she's still holding her bottle for her.
" I looked at him and asked why he made that assumption. He continues by say "What is she like !3 months and mommy rotten.

I just busted out laughing, told him she was 4 months and his jaw dropped.

In other news Kaliyah can sit up on her own now :) 

Im supper happy and now totally paranoid of her falling over


----------



## MissFox

:rofl: HAHAHAHHA ! ! And YAY! For sitting!!! 
Rosie slept through last night which was good. I slept amazingly also.

I can't wait to see pictiures of the new babies!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah im hoping they will say yes to induceing on due date instead of thanksgiving week!! but i dont go back to doctors til the 3rd so got to try and be patient until that appt!!


----------



## tlh97990

i have an appointment monday with a partner of my doctor since mine is out of town all week so idk if shell be able to talk to me about inducing at all since shes not my regular doctor im hoping to be induced the first week of november if she doesnt come on her own due to the fact that i have to take maternity leave that week in order to have a full 6 weeks with my baby


----------



## lisaf

Aren't you entitled to maternity leave for the full period of time you are disabled by the pregnancy? You should be treated the same as any other non-pregnancy related disability! 
I know quite a bit about maternity leave laws if you want some help with that! Depends on the size of your company what leave you get, but if its a matter of payment during leave I totally understand thats different. If they just don't want to give you more than 6 weeks, thats a different issue and may not be legal.


I do want to warn you girls that the risk of a c-section goes up with an induction. As long as you're ok with that, fine, I just don't want people to choose an induction because it sounds convenient then end up really upset at having a c-section.

I went into labor just slightly before 41 weeks, delivered exactly at 41 weeks :) I didn't mind being late, I saw it as more time to myself because LO was coming regardless and my life would be totally different once he did and there is no going back :haha:
I'm so glad he was late because I did get to enjoy myself more, eat out etc. The first few weeks are a nightmare of torturous sleep deprivation.


----------



## bbygurl719

the only reason y i want to ask about getting the induction on due date is because i would love to have her here for thanksgiving plus i really dont want to go into labor on thanksgiving!!


----------



## MissFox

my induction ended with c section but i think it would have anyways... but it does increase the risk so you also need to think about the potential recovery you would be facing ON thanksgiving if your induction were to lead to a c section. I can tell you it's not easy.


----------



## tlh97990

lisaf said:


> Aren't you entitled to maternity leave for the full period of time you are disabled by the pregnancy? You should be treated the same as any other non-pregnancy related disability!
> I know quite a bit about maternity leave laws if you want some help with that! Depends on the size of your company what leave you get, but if its a matter of payment during leave I totally understand thats different. If they just don't want to give you more than 6 weeks, thats a different issue and may not be legal.
> 
> 
> I do want to warn you girls that the risk of a c-section goes up with an induction. As long as you're ok with that, fine, I just don't want people to choose an induction because it sounds convenient then end up really upset at having a c-section.
> 
> I went into labor just slightly before 41 weeks, delivered exactly at 41 weeks :) I didn't mind being late, I saw it as more time to myself because LO was coming regardless and my life would be totally different once he did and there is no going back :haha:
> I'm so glad he was late because I did get to enjoy myself more, eat out etc. The first few weeks are a nightmare of torturous sleep deprivation.

i work for a chiropractors office that consists of me the office manager and the doctor so they are not entitled to give me any leave at all. they are giving me 6 weeks because they dont want to lose me but my fill in has to leave by a certain date so they want me to take maternity leave starting the first week. im almost certain im going to have a csection anyway since every woman in my family (mom grandma aunts cousins) has had to have a csection due to a small birth canal. on monday im goign to see if the doctor can tell if i have a small birth canal cuz i know my baby is going to between 8 and 9 pounds based off my birth size


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah im open to a c-section. had thought thru whole prenancy that i was going to have to have one being that OH's 2 other girls were breech and came via c-section and thruout whole pregnancy lil aaryella has been transverse breech but i think she has turned since they havent said anything about it!


----------



## tlh97990

i wish there was a way to know for sure i kinda prepared myself for a csection even though i really dont want one due to the healing time but if its inevitable that im going to have one i dont wanna labor for 18 hours then go have one! my baby is head down in position to be born vaginally but if my birth canal is too small for her to fit through i dont wanna try


----------



## lisaf

Sometimes the birth canal can widen during labor, they never really know until you are in labor.
It is safer and easier to recover from a planned csection, but it is still major surgery so shouldn't be chosen as an option lightly. 
It might be easier to go a week late, and then go back to work after fewer weeks of recovery than to only get 6 weeks to recover from a c-section.

Bummer about working for a small company though :(


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies who had there LOs already.....
did your hips still hurt after shrt walks after having the baby?
kaydence is 3 weeks old already and when we go for shrt walks like a few blocks my hips hurt pretty bad. i dont think there is anything i can do about that but it would be nice if i could


----------



## lisaf

My hips didn't hurt from walking, but my pelvis would click and grind when I rolled over in bed. It took a couple months for that to stop.. it still happens occasionally

I now get lower back pain if I happen to get the lucky chance to sleep in :dohh:
I also can't lie on my back on a hard surface because my lower back/butt hurt really bad like my spine curved more while pregnant.


----------



## bbygurl719

well just cause ur family has all had small birth canals doesnt mean u will. my mom had 2 c-sections my brother and me. my brother was an emergency c-section and was WAY over due but at the same time she doesnt know what contractions or braxton hicks are. She never had them. With me i was a schduled c-section and never had contrations or braxton hicks with me either. but yet in my pregnancy i went into pre-term contractions at 24 weeks pregnant. i always thought since my mom had to have c- sections that i would but at this rate its not looking like i have to. the only time my doctor said sometthing about a c-sec to me was at 30 weeks i asked her when i should be concerned about Aaryella being head down because she has been breech the whole time. and she said we will start checking ur cervix at 35-36 weeks and if we are concerned that she is not head down being that they can feel the head when they check. that the'll send me to an ultrasound and if the ultrasound proved that she was still breech we would schdule one.. but at the same time i always kno theres that chance of an emergency c-sec!! but good luck!!


----------



## MissFox

my hips hurt all the time. idk if that helps. Definitely worse since being pregnant and having Rosie. 
Here are a couple pictures I took of her for her 6 month photoshoot today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1131.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1155.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1193.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1218.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chobette

So cute Missfox! 

I am hoping that the pain in my hips ease after he's born, even if it's just enough to help me sleep at night, that would be enough for me :haha:


----------



## sma1588

i hope mine goes away soon i need to start working out to get this mommy tummy off....


those r some cute pix. i did fall pix of kaydence i just need to do halloween ones now. i cant get my pix to up load though


----------



## JNA

Adorable!
She looks like your twin
Its crazy how we make little humans


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all just back from hospital. am having contractions due to dehyration but they gave me med to help make me comfy and if it doesnt do anything than more than likely in labor. only time will tell.!


----------



## lisaf

there you go.. instead of inductions, just get dehydrated!! ;)


----------



## bbygurl719

lol. i wished the dehydration worked but i wasnt dialating at all. im so ready for her to be here. but body cant handle this anymore. but as of today im very sore and still having contractions thru the night. but imma try to get some more sleep im so tired!!


----------



## MissFox

Its been a while girls! How is everyone and the new babies?? Rosie is great. Saying lots of words and mostly crawling. I will have to post our family pictures we had done soon.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey it has been awhile i had my lil princess on november 19th she is amazing


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!


----------



## tlh97990

i forgot about this thread!! i had my baby girl november 2nd shes already 9lbs 9oz!


----------



## lisaf

congrats girls!!

Daniel just started crawling.. he babbles away to him self all day long and just started screetching (my poor ears!)

Hope those with new little ones are surviving, getting the help/support they need and maybe even a little sleep!


----------



## southerngal2

Just checking in.
How is everyone? Ready for Christmas?


----------



## lisaf

oh yes... presents stacked up all over the house! I don't think he'll be able to enjoy any of them, there are too many for him, lol!


----------



## MissFox

LOL not quite ready for it. Its my mission to be done before Christmas eve


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Aaryella Rose was born 11-19-11 at 7:59am by emergency c-section. she was 6lbs 8 ozs and 19 1/4. She is the most amazing thing that has happened to me!!


----------



## MissFox

How has your recovery been? Hopefully not too bad! She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## bbygurl719

recovery was pretty good i ended up getting an infection in it but was on antibiotics and took care of it. now its pretty much all healed i stil get burning sesations in at the incesion but other than that im good. and truly enjoying my lil princess~


----------



## SaucySac38

Looks like I may the only pregnant one here but wanted to say hello! I am in WA state.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats!!!


----------



## Dorian

Welcome and congrats Saucy!

I'm down here in CA. Still pregnant :) I have till April. When are you due?


----------



## SaucySac38

Thanks ladies! We are due mid-August (right now the 15th) but will get confirmation when we go for the dating u/s on 1/13. How are you feeling Dorian?


----------



## MissFox

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Dorian

Not doing too good this morning Saucy, my family all has a cold :( all of us are laid up. BLAH.

But my little one is doing fine. Growing on schedule and I haven't had any problems. Thankfully.


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats and welcome! :)


----------



## JNA

Welcome :wave:
So Kaliyah and all the los on here are growing so fast. Think I'm going to start ttc number 2 :)
I'm getting off bc and let nature run its course. 
Any Lo walking yet?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, must have gotten unsubscribed! my LO was born early at 37 weeks due to low fluid. that was on feb 21, 2011. we are now due with number 6 on march 18, 2012 :happydance:


----------



## SaucySac38

Sorry for the absence but we had a m/c. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no saucy! im so sorry to hear :cry:


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you blessed. Congratulations to you.


----------



## MissFox

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Well I have a few more days til I know if I'm rejoining this group as a mummy to be. We had a condom break almost 2 weeks ago. My periods are all wonky. I'm not really sure I am ready for number 2 but hey! Why not. We were thinking to TTC in April or May. Rosie isn't walking yet but she's taking time standing on her own. She's also taken steps a few times. Mostly she let's go of my hands while caught up in the moment and then gets scared and falls or reaches for me. Were close to walking for sure.


----------



## Dorian

Congrats Blessed!!

:hugs:I'm so sorry Saucy :(

Oh boy Missfox, good luck! whichever way you want the pendulum to swing. lol


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. I am scared. Its not good timing as it will put me out of work during the busiest part of the year. I make almost half my income in about 4 months so its scary. We will see though. Everything will work out... its just a little adjustment lol


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck all with TTC or might b a mommy 2 b.. i just had Aaryella in nov and want to TTC again but right now is not a good time. but we decided we are goint to start TTC in 2013 again


----------



## shantehend

Saucy, sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.:hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you everyone. One day I will join this club. I am lurking here and wish everyone h&h 9+ months.


----------



## blessedmomma

are you ttc right now saucy? i read an article that said the best time after a mc to get pregnant is right away. i was told to wait three months after my two mc, but in the article it said they tell you to do that so they can accurately date the next pregnancy. your body is primed for pregnancy though, and they can date it with ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Blessedmomma, I opted to let things happen naturally so am still in the finishing phase of my cleaning itself out. I have an appointment Monday and hope to get a good report. We will try again though there is a lot of fear I need to work through. For my first experience, this was not wonderful but I will try again.


----------



## blessedmomma

saucy- i am so sorry hun! i know how hard that is. my first two babies were miscarriages. when i got pregnant with my 1st dd, who was my 3rd pregnancy it was very hard to get excited. i hope the joy of a new baby outshines your pain. :hugs2:


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you Blessedmomma. I hope so as well. My midwife said the same thing today. As she said, there will be a pregnancy that erases this memory with a good one. I just adore her (she is part of a small practice and, so far, I adore them all).


----------



## JNA

Hi guys
Finally have my computer back. Here are some pics of me and baby girl goofing off :)

Hope all is well
 



Attached Files:







Image191.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









Kaliyah.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

JNA- she is soooo precious!!!! :flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

She is precious!


----------



## MissFox

She is adorable!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you doing missfox? and how is the little lady???


----------



## JNA

Time moved so slow until I had her. 
Now she has 6 teeth and is trying to walk. Where did my baby go???


----------



## Droplette

hello ladies! new to the forums :) i'm Jasmin, expecting my first on 26 august. i live in ny, dobbs ferry to be exact. came here from nz 5 years ago and i do love it :)


----------



## Dorian

Hi Jasmine, welcome to the board! We are kind of a quiet board, but glad you found us.


----------



## tlh97990

welcome! enjoy your pregnancy. i kept wishing for my pregnancy to be done and i love having my daughter here but i miss feeling her move inside!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

:hi: welcome jasmine!


----------



## Droplette

thank you ladies!
tlh97990 - I haven't gotten to the point of wishing it were over yet lol. i'm sure i will get there and then miss it when it is done!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I never wished it were over, I was too scared of what to do with the baby when he was here! (and rightfully so :haha:)


----------



## MissFox

Blessed- rosie is doing amazing! She is walking and has quite the vocabulary. She is so much fun!! I want to TTC no2 lol. Soon enough though. We were hoping for when rosie turned 1 but that's not gonna work I don't think. We might have to wait until next year. I just don't see us getting out of our 1 br until then. But hey- maybe my next 2 can be close together. Haha having rosie has made me want 3 kids and I never expected that!

Welcome! :flower:

Hi jna and lisa! How are you girls!?
And wow tlh I can't believe your dd is 4months old already!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys how have u been?


----------



## JNA

:wave:
Welcome to all the new ladies

Kaliyah started day care last Thursday and came home Monday with a horrible cold so shes been out all week
Im not liking this daycare thing, hopefully she will be better by the end of the week

MissFox im holding on over here with 4 nights of no sleep lol 
How are you :flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi all new ladies!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies! Its been forever but I've gotten a BFP after a MC last month. we weren't trying then but after getting excited we decided we really were ready for no 2. I should be due around July 30, 2013


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations I haven't posted in here since I had my daughter last November I'm am now about to have number to scheduled c section on Dec 22 another girl. Her name is going to b Angelyca Grace


----------



## MissFox

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats ladies!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------

